# The Return of G-Dub !



## gwcaton (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok, time to leave the land of the slackers and get my old ass back in the saddle again. 

I have let the back rest 6-8 weeks now and can not sit still any longer.  There will probably be several things I won't be able to do but I'll cross that bridge or find another way to where I want to be when I get to that point.

Primary goal , get rid of the gut I aquired over the past couple months.  Guess I better dust off the stationary bike  and get the diet back inline . 

Have decided to stick with the P/RR/RR/S that I started before the ruptured disc.  Will start with RR and do chest/bi's . 

The return starts 10-9-05 .  Hope to see all my regular buds visiting my journal and meet some new members too.

See ya in the A.M.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

*RR - Chest/Bi's/Abs  10-9-05*

*Incline Db Bench -*
40 x 9
50 x 9
65 x 9
These felt incredible !!!

*BB bench -*
125 x 12
135 x 12
140 x 10
So far so good !!

*Db Flyes -*
2 sets 35 x 15
Whew ! I can't beleive I made it through all those !

*Seated Alt. Hammer curls -*
2 sets 35 x 9
Right were I left off !!!

*Cable preacher curls -*
2 sets 35 x 12
Dead on !! First 6-8 were easy but by the time I hit 10-12 it was all I could do .

*Drag Curls- *
2 sets 35 x 15
damn thats a bunch of curls, bi's on fire ! Made it .

*Hanging Knee raises -*
3 sets 15
Squeeze and hold each rep

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on chest/bi's 
1 min RI's on abs

Felt like a kid in a candy store !!! The adrenaline was flowing !  Had big ol' smile on my face when I walked in the gym and saw all that iron just sitting there waiting for me !!! 
DAMN I'M GONNA BE SORE !!! 

OOOO almost forgot. weighed this morning 197 !!!!  Not as bad as I thought it would be .


----------



## Cris2Blis (Oct 9, 2005)

this is my first post in weeks  ...but  theres no better place for it than in your new journal!! you'll make up for the lost time easily, good luck with the gut-be-gone goal!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey G-Dub, nice to see you're getting back to it ! Good luck .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> this is my first post in weeks  ...but theres no better place for it than in your new journal!! you'll make up for the lost time easily, good luck with the gut-be-gone goal!


Thanks Cris   You're first post in weeks !!! I better check your journal and see whats going on , or not going on


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey G-Dub, nice to see you're getting back to it ! Good luck .


Hey Sean   Thanks !  Whats new from you ?


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Sean   Thanks !  Whats new from you ?


 Oh not much, just going to college for 3 weeks, dropping out, and going to a different one, trying to get a job, revamping my diet and workout routine, you know .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Oh not much, just going to college for 3 weeks, dropping out, and going to a different one, trying to get a job, revamping my diet and workout routine, you know .


Oh, just your average everyday stuff


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh, just your average everyday stuff


 Strangely, it feels like it now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi!!!!!! Welcome back. Hell of a w/o coming back  I'm sure it was a great feeling!!! Glad your back Gary.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 9, 2005)

YEAH BABY!! Glad to see you back Gary. I know its going to take some time getting back into the swing of things, and soreness will be off the charts! I'll be checking in as much as possible. Good luck!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome back GW


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2005)

woohoo!! Gary is back, I am SO glad to see you on IM again  that's one hell of a workout there bud...make sure your safe and don't get hurt again!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Everybody  

Believe me Billie, I was paying attention and doing it right .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2005)

*Cardio 10-10-05*

15 minutes stationary bike . Was wanting 20 but I guess I'm not ready for that yet   Won't take long though and I'll be there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2005)

Good to see you back, Gary.  Good first workout.    You're off to a great start.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome back, Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2005)

Capt.  ,  Py   

Thanks !  Maybe it was just first wo excitement but it felt great !


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 10, 2005)

in no time you will be hitting those 5 mile markers again!!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 10, 2005)

Glad you see ya back GW. Those DOM's kicking in from your first day back


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 10, 2005)

Solid returning w/o Brother Gary!!! Hows it goin? Pretty busy myself, moving in 3 weeks and have been packing and getting stuff ready!!! I hate moving but will be getting a membership at 24 hour fitness, looking forward to more equipment and working out in the a.m. like you!!! I'm glad to have ya back, missed you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> in no time you will be hitting those 5 mile markers again!!


Thanks Billie !  I'll just imagine I'm chasing after you


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Glad you see ya back GW. Those DOM's kicking in from your first day back


Hey Blu  

As a matter of fact... YES !!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid returning w/o Brother Gary!!! Hows it goin? Pretty busy myself, moving in 3 weeks and have been packing and getting stuff ready!!! I hate moving but will be getting a membership at 24 hour fitness, looking forward to more equipment and working out in the a.m. like you!!! I'm glad to have ya back, missed you my Friend!!!


Angel,

Thanks man !  Where ya moving to ?  Staying in the area or going far, far away ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2005)

*RR - Back/abs  10-11-05*

*Cg Chins-*
3 sets bw x 7  
Thought about doing these 2nd and doing 10-12 reps. LOL Barely got the 7's

*Seated face pulls -*
45 x 12
2 sets 50 x 12
start w/50 next time

*Db Rows -*
2 sets 40 x 15 
think i'll try 50 next time and switch these w/face pulls

*Hanging knee raises -*
3 sets 15
Time to add weight !

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on back
1 min RI's on abs 

Diet is going almost perferct. Yesterday I walked through the deli and grabbed a chicken strip and didn't realize what I was doing until after I had taken a bite . No biggie !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2005)

You'll be back to normal in NO-TIME


----------



## bludevil (Oct 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cg Chins-*
> 3 sets bw x 7
> Thought about doing these 2nd and doing 10-12 reps. LOL Barely got the 7's
> 
> ...



Nice w/o, by the way, what's wrong with a chicken strip?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

Great w/o again my Friend!!! Moving to St. Peters, Missouri!!! About 45 minutes from where I am now!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2005)

*YM - *Thanks man !

*Blu - *Chicken strip ..bad !!! Breaded and deep fried  

*Angel - *St. Peters !! Nice place


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2005)

*Cardio  10-12-05*

20 min!!! Stationary bike . 4.7 miles
Just climbed on the bike, put my head down, closed my eyes, started pedalling and didn't open my eyes until the buzzer went off .   LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Just climbed on the bike, put my head down, *closed my eyes*, started pedalling and didn't open my eyes until the buzzer went off .   LOL



I sure wish I could nap during cardio.  I'd be inspired to do it much more often.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I sure wish I could nap during cardio.  I'd be inspired to do it much more often.


 I do the next best thing.  I bought a Playstation and park it n front of the bike.  Makes the time fly!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I sure wish I could nap during cardio. I'd be inspired to do it much more often.


It takes years of practice, I fell off a lot in the beginning


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I do the next best thing. I bought a Playstation and park it n front of the bike. Makes the time fly!


Now there's an idea I can get behind


----------



## bludevil (Oct 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I do the next best thing.  I bought a Playstation and park it n front of the bike.  Makes the time fly!



LOL, I used to do the same thing. I could bang out 30 minutes on the bike with no problem while playing Mortal Kombat


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> LOL, I used to do the same thing. I could bang out 30 minutes on the bike with no problem while playing Mortal Kombat


 I went through NFL Blitz, now playing MediEvil.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2005)

*RR - Delts/Tri's 10-13-05*

*Seated Alt. Db Press -*
3 sets 35 x 9
Just right !

*Cable Side Laterals -*
2 sets of 10 x 12 
only 10 lbs but damn they burned

*Inclined Db Reverse Flyes -*
2 sets of 25 x 15
Really felt these !

*Dips -*
3 sets of BW (197  ) x 9
Looking forward to being able to add weight to these  

*Reverse Grip Pushdowns - *
35 x 12
40 x 12 
Start with 40 next time 

*Db Kickbacks -*
2 sets 20 x 15 

*Notes :*
2 min RI's


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 13, 2005)

Pickin rite back up where you left my Friend, lookin good!!! How do you like cable laterals as compared to db's? Feel that much different or anything?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Pickin rite back up where you left my Friend, lookin good!!! How do you like cable laterals as compared to db's? Feel that much different or anything?


Thanks Angel ,
I don't know , I'd say my form is stricter with the cable. Other than that probably not much diff.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Cardio 10-14-05*

20 min stationary bike
5.2 miles ! I'm back on track with cardio and getting there on the weight training.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min stationary bike
> 5.2 miles ! I'm back on track with cardio and getting there on the weight training.



Looks good      Have all your injuries healed up ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks good  Have all your injuries healed up ?


Nope , back is still not 100 % but it may never be .  Going to try some legs Sunday, very light , to see what i can or can't do.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 14, 2005)

5.2 miles in 20 minutes would have me bent over crying for mama, never liked cardio. Good job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2005)

Looking good so far, Gary.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Looking great Gary!! Good luck with the legs, don't get over zealous!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 14, 2005)

everythings looks like it's coming back nicely...I hope legs go well, be careful!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome job on the bike!!! Take it easy with your back, you can always work light and around the injury, You know what I mean my Friend, just take care!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2005)

*Blu -* I no likey cardio either , just a neccessary evil  

*Capt. - *Thanks man ! 

*Rocco - *Thanks !  Don't worry, I will control my urge to squat like the big boys  

*Billie - *Thanks !  Hope you are feeling better  

*Angel -*  Thanks !  I hear and I obey


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2005)

*Weigh in and tale of the tape 10-15-05*

I had planned on a complete weigh in / body measurement / bf %  but since I am mainly concerned with losing the gut I have acquired over the past few months I only did weight and waist.

*Good news - *Lost 4 pounds this week . down to 193 lbs.  

*Bad news - *_OMG ! OMG ! OMG !  _I don't remember what I was pre-tendonitis and pre-ruptured disc but I would guess that I was close to 32.5 Today ...........
36.5 !!!     Haven't been that big in YEARS !!!  Oh well, I'll shall be back to where I was in plenty of time for showing off this coming spring/summer.

Have a great weekend


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2005)

It's all a process, G.  Look at it this way.  A mere mortal would've probably added 8 inches, sat around doing nothing, and accepted it as their new way of life once everything was fully healed.  You have controlled the damage, taken an early return path and gotten back to your routine, modified though it may be.  You're still WAY ahead of the pack.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's all a process, G. Look at it this way. A mere mortal would've probably added 8 inches, sat around doing nothing, and accepted it as their new way of life once everything was fully healed. You have controlled the damage, taken an early return path and gotten back to your routine, modified though it may be. You're still WAY ahead of the pack.


Damn Py , what do you do for a living ?  Motivational speaker ?  If not you might consider it   Appreciate the words very much !


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Py , what do you do for a living ?  Motivational speaker ?  If not you might consider it   Appreciate the words very much !


  Not hardly, though it seems like a heckuva racket to be in.  Just trying to keep you from selling yourself short.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2005)

*Well I survived RR Legs 10-16-05*

*Leg Extensions - *
70 x 9
95 x 9
start w/100 next time 

*PowerTec Squats -*
90 x 12
2 sets 180 x 12
Don't think I'll go any heavier just yet. The amount /type of "pain" felt wasn't any worse than when I'm just standing or walking but I'll ease into it anyway. I fell more pain when I just stand with all  my weight on my right leg than I did doing the squats .  

*Vertical leg Press -*
3 sets 125 x 15
About the same "pain" as Squats. Going light as long as I need to.

*Lying Leg Curls -*
2 sets 45 x 15
45 x 12
Went light here too. Too much potential for re-injury here .

*SLDL _*
These are definetly out of the pic for awhile longer. I could get enough ROM to do a rack dead but I can't go to the floor ...Yet ! 

*Standing calf raises -*
3 sets 180 x 15

*Seated calf raises -*
140 x 19
140 x 18

*Single leg calf raises -*
BW x 15

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything except calves , 1 min RI's on calves


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 16, 2005)

Good job Gary. Take your time with anything that may tweak your back. Keep it up!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice w/o, G.  Glad to see you back on the horse.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2005)

*Matthew, Py -*

Thanks guys


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2005)

*Cardio  10-17-05*

20 minutes - stationary bike
5 miles ... one of the foot straps came loose after about 12-13 minutes.   Lost my momentum twice.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 17, 2005)

Good look'n workout given gimpy back. Take it nice and slow and the gains will come.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 17, 2005)

told ya you would hit that 5 mile marker!! also....great job on leg day!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Good look'n workout given gimpy back. Take it nice and slow and the gains will come.


Thanks Blu, 
I will be easing into it


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> told ya you would hit that 5 mile marker!! also....great job on leg day!!


Thanks Billie !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2005)

*RR Chest / Bi's 10-18-05*

*Incline Db Bench -*
65 x 9 up 25 lbs over last time 
65 x 9 up 15 lbs over last time
65 x 9 
Try 70 lbs next time. Would of tried 70 today but my sinus' were killing me and I couldn't even get my eyes to focus. I almost didn't wo becuase of that but I survived.

*BB Bench -*
140 x 12 up 15 lbs over last time 
140 x 10 up 5 lbs down 2 reps 
140 x 8 down 2 reps 

*Db Flyes -*
40 x 15 up 5 lbs
40 x 13 up 5 lbs down 2 reps

*Seated Alt. Hammer Curls -*
2 sets 40 x 9
Up 5 lbs over last time 

*Cable preacher curl -*
35 x 12
40 x 12  up 5 lbs over last time 

*Drag Curls -*
2 sets of 35 x 15
Try 40 next time 

*Hanging knee raises -*
3 sets 20 x 15 
Up 20 lbs !

*Notes:*
2 mim RI's on everything but abs 
1 min RI's on abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 18, 2005)

Looking good Gary, your weights are coming up very quickly as well


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 18, 2005)

nice weight on those hammer curls..I bet they were killer!! these are one of my favorite exercises because you can REALLY see the muscle on the sides of your arms working!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good Gary, your weights are coming up very quickly as well



I second that. Nice job


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

Good work, G.  Way to fight through the sinus gunk.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Peeps  

The wo's are feeling great ! Won't be long and I'll really be back in full swing


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 18, 2005)

I know you will my Friend, I have faith!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Incline Db Bench -*
> 65 x 9 up 25 lbs over last time
> 65 x 9 up 15 lbs over last time
> 65 x 9
> ...


Good job buddy. Getting stronger all the time.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2005)

*Angel - Matthew*

Thanks for the support


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2005)

*Cardio 10-19-05*

20 minutes on stationary bike 
5.25 miles
Time to up the resistance and start all over


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I second that. Nice job



Ditto!!     Looking good


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Gary.  It looks like that muscle memory thing is working for you.  How's the back feeling now?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2005)

*YM - 
*Thanks Bud  

*Capt. - *
If my muscle memory was as bad as my regular memory I'd be i big trouble  
Back is getting better but I'm sure I still have a ways to go to be back where I was. I still feel a stab in my right ass cheek even when I'm just walking.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2005)

Just take it slow, your progress is awesome!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Angel


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

*Back/abs  10-20-05*

*Wg Pullups -*
3 sets BW x 9

*Db Rows -*
3 sets 50 x 12

*Seated Face Pulls -*
3 sets 50 x 15

*Hanging Knee Raises -*
3 sets 20 x 15

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything but abs . 
1 Min RI's on abs 
Switched Db rows and face pulls in order .  So weight for Db rows was up 15 lbs  but reps were down over last week but reps were up on face pulls at the same weight as last week.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey G-Dub! Just stoppin by to say hello, hope you are doin well!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 20, 2005)

Another quality w/o


----------



## Pylon (Oct 20, 2005)

Well done, G.  Keep on crankin'!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hey G-Dub! Just stoppin by to say hello, hope you are doin well!


Fish !!!!!  Where ya been ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Another quality w/o


Thanks Blu , I'm getting there


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well done, G. Keep on crankin'!


Thanks Py !  How long you gonna be up north ?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Py !  How long you gonna be up north ?


 Already on my way home, friend.  Actually killing time in the St. Paul airport during a 4 hour layover right now...will be home around 5, which means I can play with my kid for a couple of hours, put him to bed, then get in a workout.  Tonight is bike and jump training.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 20, 2005)

hiya Gary!! good looking workout!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Already on my way home, friend. Actually killing time in the St. Paul airport during a 4 hour layover right now...will be home around 5, which means I can play with my kid for a couple of hours, put him to bed, then get in a workout. Tonight is bike and jump training.


Cool , how old is your kid ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Gary!! good looking workout!


Thank you Ma'am


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2005)

Great w/o Gary. Feeling good being back in your home gym?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Rocco,

YEs I am.  Can't wait until I start sleeping all night again instead of tossing and turning and waking up all the time. Back before the injury I slept like a log . But all is getting better just so damn slow getting there .


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 20, 2005)

Very nice w/o Brother Gary!!! Your #'s are comin right back my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2005)

*Cardio 10-21-05*

20 min stationary bike 
4.5 miles. upped the resisitance today Keep it here until i hit 5 miles then increase resistance again.
Could feel the diff, sweat started rolling in about half the time.

*Angel - *
Thanks man !  I feels good to be working out again


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2005)

*Weigh/measure 10/22/05*

Weight down 1.5 lbs to 191.5
Waist down 1" to 35.5
The smell of sweet success


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2005)

Well done, G.  Welcome back!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well done, G. Welcome back!


Thanks Py  

You back on the swing yet ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2005)

*RR Legs - 10-23-05*

*Leg Extensions-*
100 x 9 up 30 lbs over last wo
100 x 9 up 5 lbs over last wo
Trying 105 next time

*Powertec Squats-*
3 sets 180 x 12
trying 200 next time

*Vertical leg press -*
3 sets 135 x 15
up 10 lbs
trying 145 next time

*Lying leg curl -*
3 sets x 45
first 2 sets seemed easy , last one didn't

*Standing calf raises -*
180 x 15 easy 
180 x 15 just right
180 x 15 barely , last couple of reps were more like a combo calf raise/shrug

*Seated calf raises - *
2 really good sets 140 x 20
reps were up over last wo.

*Single leg calf raise-*
BW x 15
left leg stronger than right  

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything but calves
1 min RI's on calves


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2005)

The improvements and increases keep coming.  Way to go.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> The improvements and increases keep coming. Way to go.


Thanks Capt. 
I'm sure I'll find a sticking point somewhere soon... diet or exercise, but I'll deal with that when it happens. For now I'll just bask in the limelight


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> The improvements and increases keep coming.  Way to go.


I second that my Friend, keep it up   !!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2005)

Damnit.. I thought I replied to this thread already?

Anyway glad to see you back at it!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2005)

*Angel - 
*Thanks , You moving yet ?

*Jake -*
Feels good to be back. Looks like you are back into it pretty good too


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2005)

*Cardio 10-24-05*

20 minutes stationary bike
4.9 miles
looks like I'll be upping the resistance sooner than I thought


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 24, 2005)

everything is looking great Gary!! what are your goals for this cycle??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> everything is looking great Gary!! what are your goals for this cycle??


Thanks Billie,
the only thing I'm really interested in is getting rid of the flab I aquired during my layoff.  The rest will be just icicng on the cake .


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> the only thing I'm really interested in is *getting rid of the flab* I aquired during my layoff.  The rest will be just *icicng on the cake* .



It feels as if there's something inherently wrong with having those two phrases in the same train of thought.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hahaha


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> It feels as if there's something inherently wrong with having those two phrases in the same train of thought.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Angel -
> *Thanks , You moving yet?


My pleasure, yes we are moving some stuff during the week with the BIG moving day this Saturday!!! Can't wait till it's all done, w/o has been put on hold with all this running around and late nites!!! Looking into 24 hour Fitness too, will be joining either late this week, or the first of next!!! THe light is definatly at the end of the tunnel


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My pleasure, yes we are moving some stuff during the week with the BIG moving day this Saturday!!! Can't wait till it's all done, w/o has been put on hold with all this running around and late nites!!! Looking into 24 hour Fitness too, will be joining either late this week, or the first of next!!! THe light is definatly at the end of the tunnel


Moving is a hell of a wo !  Especially if there are steps involved


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

*RR Delts/tris 10-25-05*

*Seated alt. Db press -*
3 sets 40 x 9
really didn't expect this, try 45 next time

*Cable side laterals -*
2 sets 12.5 x 12
Changing sequence with incline rev Db flyes next time.
up 2.5 lbs  

*Incline rev Db flyes -*
2 sets 25 x 15

*Weighted Dips -*
10 x 9
15 x 9
20 x 9 
Yeah Baby !!! LOL Lots better than last time.

*Rev grip pulldowns -*
2 sets 45 x 12
up 5 lbs but think I'll try 50 next time 

*Kickbacks -*
25 x 15 
up 5 lbs

*Notes:*
2 min RI's 

Starting Shock week Thursday


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work, Gary!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice w/o and have fun on shock


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

*Py and Blu -*

How do you do ?  LOL Thanks guys !  Looking forward to shock but not nearly as much as I am my first Power week after that


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Yea boy back at the prrs!!!!  Kick ass!!  Everyone around here is either doing westside or HIT i felt a little left out LOL.  Injury after injury the return of the MoFo's is inevitable!!!!

Glad to see ya working out again bud!  Whats your stats and goal?  Just recomp the body I would think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2005)

Great w/o!! Isn't it nice when you lift better than you expect? I bet your aching to do Power week!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Gary!
Good to see u back in action!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking forward to shock but not nearly as much as I am my first Power week after that



It seems that everyone who is using P/R/S likes Power week the best.  Maybe it's time for you to come over to the dark side, um, west side.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea boy back at the prrs!!!! Kick ass!! Everyone around here is either doing westside or HIT i felt a little left out LOL. Injury after injury the return of the MoFo's is inevitable!!!!
> 
> Glad to see ya working out again bud! Whats your stats and goal? Just recomp the body I would think?


Hey DB  
I will do my best to live up to the MoFo image ( whatever that may be . LOL )

No real stats since my primary goal is to get rid of the flab I accumulated during my layoff. But in the last 2 weeks I have lost 6 lns and 1" off the waist . I get that down to where I'm Semi-happy then I'll set some real goals.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o!! Isn't it nice when you lift better than you expect? I bet your aching to do Power week!!


Hey Rocco  

Thanks !  It was a nice suprise.  Gotta make it thru shock first though.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!
> Good to see u back in action!


Burner !!! 
Where the hell ya been ? 
Feels good to be back in the gym


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> It seems that everyone who is using P/R/S likes Power week the best. Maybe it's time for you to come over to the dark side, um, west side.


OOOOOO the dark side !!!!   

I don't think I could handle it . Max OT about did me in .  I like the variety of P/RR/S.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 25, 2005)

I like power week a lot too Gary...but you have to admit...shock week makes you HURT more than any of the others!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated alt. Db press -*
> 3 sets 40 x 9
> really didn't expect this, try 45 next time



Isnt it great how much strength comes back so fast.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I like power week a lot too Gary...but you have to admit...shock week makes you HURT more than any of the others!!


yeah , especially leg day


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

>


     Hey you !  Where ya been ? Stickin' around for awhile this time ?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Isnt it great how much strength comes back so fast.


Yes it is and you should know. You have some mighty heavy wo's going on in your journal


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2005)

*Cardio 10-26-05*

20 min Stationary bike
4.8 miles  I must of been peddling backwards for a few moments  
5 miles Friday or bust


----------



## bludevil (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm sure you'll hit your mark.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner !!!
> Where the hell ya been ?
> Feels good to be back in the gym


we'll just nottalk about that, sir..

u had an excuse..me? hhmmm...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

Heya gary lookin good!  I am not as big of a fan of power or shock as I am rep range.  Thats by far my favorite w/o!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2005)

*Shock Chest/bi's 10-27-05*

*Cable crossover .... Incline bench- ss*
40 x 10 ................... 140 x 10
50 x 10 ................... 140 x 8
50 x 10 ................... 125 x 8

*Dips ........... Incline Db flyes- ss*
Bw x 8 ........ 40 x 9
Bw x 8 ........ 40 x 8

*Bench press - Ds*
145 x 4
125 x 6 
SUCKED !!! But I was toast by the time I got here  
add a set next time.

*Cable curls ...... BB flex curls - ss*
45 x 10 ............ 45 x 10
45 x 10 ............ 55 x 10
45 x 10 ............ 55 x 10
Damn !!!!!

*EZ bar curl ......Hammer cable curl - ss*
40 x 10 ............ 35 x 10
50 x 10 ............ 35 x 10

*Preacher cable curls - Ds*
45 x 8
35 x 6
25 x 6

*Notes:*
RI's - only the time it took to get from station to station / set up

Man I could hardly get/keep my arms up high enough to shampoo my hair after this wo !!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)

I love those workouts where they just trash you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I love those workouts where they just trash you.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2005)

that's funny..I do not care for high reps...
...blame my selective A.D.D.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Man I could hardly get/keep my arms up high enough to shampoo my hair after this wo !!



That's where a sexy geisha girl would be beneficial.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2005)

*Blu - *I'm sure gonna give it an honest shot

*Burner - *Get your act together and get in the gym on a regular basis. You can do it !

*DB - *When you get right down to it , it's all good though  

*Jake - *It is a great feeling .

*Capt. - *I agree and I have tried to talk the wife into it but she's against it for some reason


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2005)

*Cardio 10-28-05*

20 minutes Stationary bike
5.14 miles MADE IT !!!

Think I'll switch up my cardio next week. Either intervals or squats or maybe leg press like the Capt


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2005)

Great work, G.  Everything feeling OK now?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great work, G. Everything feeling OK now?


Thanks Py !  

Everything just seems to be getting better and better. But I still have some "attacks" from the ruptured disc every once in awhile.  I'll be close to 100% some day and I'm taking my time getting there. Don't want a relapse


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 minutes Stationary bike
> 5.14 miles MADE IT !!!



You're back in the saddle and riding it hard.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 28, 2005)

Very nice w/o, good intensity and I see you hit your cardio mark. Nice job.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Capt. and Blu


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 minutes Stationary bike
> 5.14 miles MADE IT !!!
> 
> Think I'll switch up my cardio next week. Either intervals or squats or maybe leg press like the Capt





I vote for SQUATS


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I vote for SQUATS


Yeah , I've done those before and they worked really good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

I hope so


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I hope so


I do cardio 3 days a week so I guess I'll do one day Squats, one day HIIT and one day with leg press  


*Weigh -in :*
190 lbs , thats another 1.5 lbs missing from this old bod  
Waist - not enough of a change to consider it a drop so I'll say it's still 35.5"
But look out next week


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2005)

Way to go! I need to follow your example of cardio.....
My strength is starting to slowly creep back up....now to add in car...car...<cough..cough> cardio...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Way to go! I need to follow your example of cardio.....
> My strength is starting to slowly creep back up....now to add in car...car...<cough..cough> cardio...


Hey if the Little engine could/can so could/can you


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2005)

*Shock  Legs  10-30-05*

*Leg Ext. ................. Squats - ss*
3 sets 100 x 10 .........  180 x 10
Need to increase squats next time

*Vert. Leg Press ........ Leg Ext. - ss*
2 sets 135 x 10 .......... 100 x 10
walking was a little wobbly after each of these sets .
Need to increase leg press

*Squats - ds*
180 x 10
160 x 8
140 x 6

*Lying leg curls ........ SLDL - ss*
45 x 10 .................... 40 x 10  No laffing  
50 x 10 .................... 50 x 10  
50 x 10 .................... 60 x 10 
1st set SLDL was no problem LOL
2nd set felt the pain in my right ass check first few reps
3rd set same as 2nd . 
Strength is probably there but I have to get past the pain first. Question is should I or should I stay real light like today until the is very little /no pain ?

*Leg curls - ds*
55 x 10 
50 x 8
45 x 6

*Standing calf raises ... seated calf raises - ss*
180 x 10 ...................... 160 x 10
200 x 10 ...................... 160 x 10
200 x 10 ...................... 160 x 10

*Single leg calf raises - *to failure
16 L  16.5 R

*Notes:*
RI's were just the amount of time to get from station to station / set up


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

Pain is usually a bad thing.. so I dont know what to tell ya.  Nice workout though


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2005)

*cardio 10-31-05*

20 min HIIT
4.4 miles willl do better next time
16 mph top speed LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2005)

Heya gary lookin good in here!  Congrats on the weight loss!!

As for the pain that can be from several different things....could be from your lower back, hamstring, or your glutes.  I would say go light for another workout and see how it feels....maybe add in a little extra warmup time.  Its hard to tell exactly what it is but feel it out the next w/o and judge by that.  What type of pain is it?  Scale of 1-10?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 31, 2005)

hiya Gary...hope everything is okay!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya gary lookin good in here! Congrats on the weight loss!!
> 
> As for the pain that can be from several different things....could be from your lower back, hamstring, or your glutes. I would say go light for another workout and see how it feels....maybe add in a little extra warmup time. Its hard to tell exactly what it is but feel it out the next w/o and judge by that. What type of pain is it? Scale of 1-10?


Thanks DB ! 

Pain is very low grade , 2 maybe. Just that I ddin't have those pains prior to the ruptured disc so I don't know whether to work through it or back off.

Tomorrow is kind of scary!! I will be doing the same wo I did when I ruptured the disc


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Gary...hope everything is okay!!


Hey Gorgeous    Just sitting here waiting for your new journal


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB !
> 
> Pain is very low grade , 2 maybe. Just that I ddin't have those pains prior to the ruptured disc so I don't know whether to work through it or back off.
> 
> Tomorrow is kind of scary!! I will be doing the same wo I did when I ruptured the disc


 Go easy, chief.  No more injuries!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Go easy, chief. No more injuries!


Thanks PY, I will being doing just that


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

*Shock  Back/abs 11-01-05*

*Db pullover ...... Wg Pulldown - ss*
35 x 10 ............. 100 x 10
40 x 10 ............. 100 x 10
40 x 10 ............. 115 x 10
Start w/45 and 115 next time
no pains !

*Cg seated rows  ... Stiff arm pulldown - ss*
115 x 10 ................... 60 x 10
115 x 10 ................... 70 x 10
 No pains !! seated rows is what I injured my back w/many months ago.

*Rack Deads -Angel style *
125 x 10
175 x 10
195 x 10
was supposed to be drop sets but I was just testing the waters. Felt good though . Start w/200 next time . No pains !!!

*Hanging Knee raises *
3 sets 20 x 10
should of been a ss but wasn't ready to try the incline/decline bench crunches  next time though 

*Kneeling cable crunches - *
55 x 10
85 x 10
100 x 10
Just testing the waters here too. Drop sets starting w/100 next time

*Notes:*
RI's - time it took to get from station to station /setup

MADE IT !!!!! This was the wo I was doing when I ruptured the disc in my back. Only made it through the cg seated rows that day. Still not ready to get crazy but I'll be there pretty soon


----------



## bludevil (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey gw, you'll be back in rare form in no time. It's nice to get your confidence back up, especially with the lifts that crippled you in the first place. With me it was Overhead BB Press. For me it was more of a mental thing to go heavy again. Once you finally convince yourself your not going to get reinjured, it's full steam ahead.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2005)

Now that you've made it through that evil workout, it looks like all systems go.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm glad things are going smoothly Gary, nice numbers on those CG rows for being "careful"


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Hey gw, you'll be back in rare form in no time. It's nice to get your confidence back up, especially with the lifts that crippled you in the first place. With me it was Overhead BB Press. For me it was more of a mental thing to go heavy again. Once you finally convince yourself your not going to get reinjured, it's full steam ahead.


Thanks Blu, appreciate it !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Now that you've made it through that evil workout, it looks like all systems go.


Pretty damn close anyway    Thanks Capt.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm glad things are going smoothly Gary, nice numbers on those CG rows for being "careful"


Thank you Billie


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2005)

Great w/o G!  I'll bet getting thru it was more of a mental challenge than physical!  Well done, welcome to the downhill side!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great w/o G! I'll bet getting thru it was more of a mental challenge than physical! Well done, welcome to the downhill side!


Thanks Py ,
but I've been on the downhill side for several years now


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2005)

*Cardio 11-2-05*

*Leg Press -*
Ten 30 sec sets w/105 lbs - 30 sec RI's
Max HR 121  Min HR 101

*Squats -*
Ten 30 sec sets w/50 lbs - 30 sec RI's
Max HR 161  Min 150 HR  

*Notes:*
Maybe I was too heavy on the leg press. Try it again Friday much lighter.
If the lighter leg press doesn't get my HR up it will be Squats for cardio on Wednesday and Bike on Mon & Fri


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Hey gw, you'll be back in rare form in no time. It's nice to get your confidence back up, especially with the lifts that crippled you in the first place. With me it was Overhead BB Press. For me it was more of a mental thing to go heavy again. Once you finally convince yourself your not going to get reinjured, it's full steam ahead.


Agreed buddy!  After tearing my shoulder I thought I'd never bench heavy or do BB MP's again.  Just a few weeks ago I set a new PR in both.  Its all mental and once you get over that its cake!

But gary be sure to still listen to your body....just b/c you could do the lifts don't think your cured.  Always listen to your body and if you feel pain stop what your doin!  No more injuries mi amigo!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

Amen.  That's probably good advise for all of us to follow...


----------



## bludevil (Nov 2, 2005)

If your looking into doing weights for cardio you may want to try this (Clean Cardio)http://www.mindandmuscle.net/content/page-200.html

Will say it kicked my butt and definately got my heart rate up. Just be sure not to go to heavy right from the get go or you'll never make it to the end.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Leg Press -*
> Ten 30 sec sets w/105 lbs - 30 sec RI's
> Max HR 121  Min HR 101
> 
> ...



Both in the same session.      Maybe I'll try squats first, and then when form goes to hell, finish up with the easier leg press.  I wonder if the leg press would keep the HR up there, once the squats get it elevated?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 2, 2005)

looks like those speed squats kicked your butt!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey if the Little engine could/can so could/can you


"you gotta toot that horn, boy..toot tooooot!
-Major Payne


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> MADE IT !!!!! This was the wo I was doing when I ruptured the disc in my back. Only made it through the cg seated rows that day. Still not ready to get crazy but I'll be there pretty soon


way to push through, G!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome w/o's there Brother Gary!!! Congrats on blowing the previous one away..............and without pain, incredible job, keep it up and be safe!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> If your looking into doing weights for cardio you may want to try this (Clean Cardio)http://www.mindandmuscle.net/content/page-200.html
> 
> Will say it kicked my butt and definately got my heart rate up. Just be sure not to go to heavy right from the get go or you'll never make it to the end.


Thanks Blu I'll add that to the list for variety


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Both in the same session.  Maybe I'll try squats first, and then when form goes to hell, finish up with the easier leg press. I wonder if the leg press would keep the HR up there, once the squats get it elevated?


I think I'll try lowering the weight on the leg press and see how that goes . I'll be checking your journal to see what you come up with


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> looks like those speed squats kicked your butt!!


Yes Ma'am they did


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> way to push through, G!


Burner dude !!!  LOL  Thanks man ! Your butt been in the gym regularly yet ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's there Brother Gary!!! Congrats on blowing the previous one away..............and without pain, incredible job, keep it up and be safe!!!


Angel !!!  Good to see ya man !! Thanks


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

Yea I think if you did it right the leg press would keep your heart rate up.  I would try and see saw em back in forth...superset them....squats/leg press 15-30 second rest then again LOL.

Gary you should try my circuit training I was doing for a while.....you wanna talk about kicking your ass!!!!!!!!!  If you want I'll dig it up for ya and I'll guarantee you'll never look at normal training the same way LOL.  You'll appreciate a full minute rest on normal days heh.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I think if you did it right the leg press would keep your heart rate up. I would try and see saw em back in forth...superset them....squats/leg press 15-30 second rest then again LOL.
> 
> Gary you should try my circuit training I was doing for a while.....you wanna talk about kicking your ass!!!!!!!!! If you want I'll dig it up for ya and I'll guarantee you'll never look at normal training the same way LOL. You'll appreciate a full minute rest on normal days heh.


Super set cardio    What will you think of next   Might have to try it though could call it DeadBolt cardio !  

trust me , I love my 1-3 minute RI's


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2005)

*Shock  Delts/tri's 11-3-05*

*Seates side lateral raises ... BB press - ss*
20 x 8 ............................... 85 x 8  Blah , 'bout killed me !
20 x 8 ............................... 85 x 8 Barely
20 x 8 ............................... 85 x 7 heavier than I remember

*Seated Db Press ....... Wg upright rows - ss*
40 x 6 ....................... 85 x 8
25 x 8 ....................... 85 x 8

*Cable front raises - ds*
30 x 8
20 x 8
15 x 8

*Pushdowns .... Cg Bench - ss*
70 x 10 ........... 85 x 10
70 x 10 ........... 105 x 10

*Ova head Db extensions ... Rev grip pushdowns - ss*
40 x 8 .............................. 45 x 8
40 x 8 .............................. 45 x 8

*Weighted Bench Dips - ds*
85 x 8
75 x 6
45 x 6

*Notes:*
RI's - Time it took to get from station to station/set up 

I don't know if this was a "heavy' wo or if I was tired or what but I was huffin and puffin the whole time


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't know if this was a "heavy' wo or if I was tired or what but I was huffin and puffin the whole time


Thats just shock week welcoming you back gary!!!

Solid w/o bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is what I use to do:

Speed squats(smith)x15-20
Pushupsx15-20
Pullups/Pulldownsx15-20
B/O Rowsx15-20
DB Milt Press.x15-20
BB Curlsx15-20
Cbl Pushdownsx15-20

Give that a full run through no rest between exercises.  Then rest 30sconds to a minute and repeat.  Best I ever goty was 4 full times around with 30second RI's!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, I think that means you are doing it right!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner dude !!!  LOL  Thanks man ! Your butt been in the gym regularly yet ?


slowly but surly....espeically since I found out what my weight is!
 
now, to force myself up in teh early AM to fire off some cardio....


----------



## bludevil (Nov 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't know if this was a "heavy' wo or if I was tired or what but I was huffin and puffin the whole time



Looks like a solid workout to me my friend, I know my delts would have been fried after that.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome job there my Brother Gary, hows your back holding up? Nothing but the best for you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Here is what I use to do:
> 
> Speed squats(smith)x15-20
> Pushupsx15-20
> ...


You're a maniac  



> Thats just shock week welcoming you back gary!!!
> 
> Solid w/o bud!


LOL  Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think that means you are doing it right!


Cool !  I need to do it right once in awhile


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> slowly but surly....espeically since I found out what my weight is!
> 
> now, to force myself up in teh early AM to fire off some cardio....


How early is early ? I get up at 5:30 and surf the net for 15-20 min before I go out to the gym. Trying to wake up


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Looks like a solid workout to me my friend, I know my delts would have been fried after that.


I guess they were ... I was putting some things up on a top shelf and could tell they had been worked


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job there my Brother Gary, hows your back holding up? Nothing but the best for you my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel !

I can tell its getting better , especially at work .


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How early is early ? I get up at 5:30 and surf the net for 15-20 min before I go out to the gym. Trying to wake up


  I'm at the gym by 4 in the morning!!! I LOVE w/o first thing in the morning, starts your day off just right!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel !
> 
> I can tell its getting better , especially at work .


Good, glad to hear that my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2005)

*cardio 11-4-05*

*Cardio Squats - *
10 sets w/55 lbs 30 sec sets - 30 sec RI's
Max HR 170
Min HR  140

1 set Leg press w/55 lbs 30 sec set 
HR dropped 20 -25 points so jumped on the bike 

10 min stationary bike -
HR 155 
2.4 miles


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice work, G.  I'm suprised your HR dropped that much.  I would have thought the leg presses would hold it up there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe try and add a little bit more weight....I know I've done some leg presses for cardio and it kicked my ass.  I know I added enough weight for my muscles to dos oem work but not enough to really tax me to much and just really huffed through it.  

You shoulda supersetted em!!!!!

Any hoot good job buddy!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2005)

*Py , DB -*

Guess I just haven't found the right weight for leg press.  Guess I'll practice over the weekend   Otherwise I'll just try something diff.

Have a great weekend !


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

One other thought on the presses.  What kind of movement are you using?  Are you just lifting or really exploding through it?  I try to push hard enough that the sled almost leaves my feet at the end.  I wouldn't do it with heavy weights (or couldn't, anyway) but for cardio that may help.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cardio Squats - *
> 10 sets w/55 lbs 30 sec sets - 30 sec RI's
> Max HR 170
> Min HR  140
> ...



You beat me to it!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How early is early ? I get up at 5:30 and surf the net for 15-20 min before I go out to the gym. Trying to wake up


I need to be up and at it by 0500 - 0515


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> One other thought on the presses. What kind of movement are you using? Are you just lifting or really exploding through it? I try to push hard enough that the sled almost leaves my feet at the end. I wouldn't do it with heavy weights (or couldn't, anyway) but for cardio that may help.


Hey PY  

I wish I had a sled !!!!  I am improvising with a Smith machine but I am blasting them out . I get anywhere from 18-23 reps in 30 secs.  That sound good ? ? ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I need to be up and at it by 0500 - 0515


Up and at it as in .. up and at it in the gym or up and at it at work ?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey PY
> 
> I wish I had a sled !!!! I am improvising with a Smith machine but I am blasting them out . I get anywhere from 18-23 reps in 30 secs. That sound good ? ? ?


 Sure, sounds great...you know...for a guy Deadbolt's age...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Didn't you say once you do those as verticle leg presses with cords to turn the smith bar?  Do you have a foot pad on there?  How do you keep your feet from sliding off?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sure, sounds great...you know...for a guy Deadbolt's age...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Poor OLD DB !!

Yup, vertical on the smith machine.  Bungee cord holds the catch bar/finger things back.  No pad , No problem keeping my feet from slipping.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

*Weigh and Measure 11-5-05*

*BW - *188.5 down another 1.5 lbs  

*Waist - *35 " down another 1/2 "   


*Total loss to date : *since 10-08-05
*BW -*  8.5 lbs 
*Waist - *1.5 "


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Well done Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well done Gary!


Thanks PY,
Doesn't compare to your success story but I'm happy the way things are going


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Up and at it as in .. up and at it in the gym or up and at it at work ?


It's nice..the new job...I have to meander into the office in the vacinity of 0730...
I just have the bad habit of not going to bed early enough....


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2005)

hope your having a good weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

so far so good!
oh...wait...that was for...Gary?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks like you're whipping yourself back into shape.  Way to stick with it on the rebound.




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Super set cardio    What will you think of next   Might have to try it though could call it DeadBolt cardio !
> 
> trust me , I love my 1-3 minute RI's



I currently do something like this maybe once per week.  Here's what I do:

BW Squats x 25
Pullups x 5
Hyperextensions x 25
Pushups x 20
Situps x 25
Rock Climbers x 30secs

Perform the circuit a total of 4 times with 60 seconds of rest in between each run through.  Damn that is brutal!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hope your having a good weekend!


Thanks Billie , I am !!  I know you are .  AUNT Billie


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like you're whipping yourself back into shape. Way to stick with it on the rebound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks CP , 

Looks like you're crazy as DeadBolt !!  Old man like me would end up on a slab doing that kind of stuff


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome progress my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks CP ,
> 
> Looks like you're crazy as DeadBolt !!  Old man like me would end up on a slab doing that kind of stuff



Haha.  It's tough no doubt, but definitely gives me a serious post workout high and does wonders for conditioning.  

Anyway, whatever you are doing seems to be doing the job.  Don't mind us lunatics.  Hehe.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks CP ,
> 
> Looks like you're crazy as DeadBolt !! Old man like me would end up on a slab doing that kind of stuff


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Maybe try and add a little bit more weight....I know I've done some leg presses for cardio and it kicked my ass.  I know I added enough weight for my muscles to dos oem work but not enough to really tax me to much and just really huffed through it.
> 
> *You shoulda supersetted em!!!!!*



DeadBolt was right on.      I did squat and leg press supersets for cardio and it kicked my ass (plus quads and hamstrings, too).


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2005)

*Power  Legs 11-7-05*

First Power week in 2-3 months  

*Powertec Squats -*
3 sets 270 x 6
Heavier than I remember but still need to go heavier next time 

*vertical leg press- *
195 x 6
2 sets 215 x 6
Nice but still need to be a little heavier

*Leg Extensions -*
100 x 6
125 x 6
start w/135 next time

*SLDL -*
125 x 6
145 x 6
165 x 6
They are getting heavier !!  They still aggravate my back a little but not as much as Tuesday/Friday at work when the stock comes in from the warehouse

*Lying leg curls -*
60 x 6
75 x 6
start w/ 75 next time

*Standing calf Raises -*
270 x 6
2 sets 310 x 6
start w/310 next time 

*Seated calf raises -*
180 x 6
200 x 6
start w/200 next time

*Notes:*
3 min RI's on everything except calf . I love 3 min RI's  
1 min RI's on calves  
Should have a handle on everything after Power. Then it's time to get seriuos .  LOL

I usually do legs on Sunday but it was the wife's B-day and had people in and out all day . Diet was shot too !!!!  Back on the straight and narrow today


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

Great work, Gary!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice job Gdub, looks like you made the most of your 1st Power week


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2005)

For it being the first time in 2-3 months, that looks damn fine to me.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2005)

yep..I'm kinda tired from just reading it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2005)

nice wieght on those standing calves!! welcome back to power week!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

AWESOME Power day my Friend!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow !  Thanks everybody ! It felt good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice Power workout GW!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 7, 2005)

G-Dub!! Shreddin it up, I see. Have ya ever tried dumbell SLDL's? Very interesting twist, i must say.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

where's teh workout today, G?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2005)

*Power Chest/Bi's 11-8-05*

*Bench Press -
*3 sets 175 x 6
I miss the old days of 200+ bench press. LOL 

*Incline Db. bench Press-*
3 sets 65 x 6
Try 70-75 next time

*Weighted dips -*
50 x 5 
50 x 4 
 

*BB Flex curls -*
3 sets 85 x 6
Just a tad heavy . stick w/this until the form is better

*Alt Db Curls -*
2 sets 45 x 6
Just right!

*Cable Hammer curls -*
2 sets 55 x 6
another good one .

*Notes:*
3 min RI's


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> where's teh workout today, G?


Right behind ya


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice Power workout GW!!


Thanks YM ! Someday i hope to be in league


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> G-Dub!! Shreddin it up, I see. Have ya ever tried dumbell SLDL's? Very interesting twist, i must say.


Fish,
Thanks!
I have done the Db SLDL's and I think I have them scheduled for RR next time through


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

way to go, 'old man!'

Nice on the dips!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Heya Gary lookin good man!!!!  Welcome back to power week!  Sure is fun isn't it!

I'd say stay away from those SLDL's with your back problem and all.  Thats just an easy way to screw it up again ya know what I mean?

Awsome chest w/o gary!  But hey c'mon for once I'm matching those weights with an injured shoulder....you need to stop slacking and get back into the big numbers


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Great job Gary!!! I'm sure your loving Power week!! Nice to see you doing it again. Yeah, DB SLDL's are definately an experience LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> way to go, 'old man!'
> 
> Nice on the dips!


'old man'!!!  Bring it on sonny


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya Gary lookin good man!!!! Welcome back to power week! Sure is fun isn't it!
> 
> I'd say stay away from those SLDL's with your back problem and all. Thats just an easy way to screw it up again ya know what I mean?
> 
> Awsome chest w/o gary! But hey c'mon for once I'm matching those weights with an injured shoulder....you need to stop slacking and get back into the big numbers


Hey DB, 

Thanks , I'm getting there.  I see you are "PR"ing quite a bit nowadays


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great job Gary!!! I'm sure your loving Power week!! Nice to see you doing it again. Yeah, DB SLDL's are definately an experience LOL.


Hey Rocco  

Thanks !  Keep up the great work in your journal/wo's/comps.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2005)

*Cardio 11-9-05*

20 min bike
4.3 miles 
kicked the resistance up a couple of notches


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 'old man'!!!  Bring it on sonny


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB,
> 
> Thanks , I'm getting there.  I see you are "PR"ing quite a bit nowadays


Yea it will end soon enough once I start my cut....maybe feb or some time around there!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

thought u were at work...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Bench Press -
> *3 sets 175 x 6
> I miss the old days of 200+ bench press. LOL
> 
> ...


  Wow, nice work, especially the dips .

For an old man


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea it will end soon enough once I start my cut....maybe feb or some time around there!


 You know, I'm glad you brought that up.  I've been noticing slight drops in some of my lifts.  I mostly chalk it up to not lifting very often recently, but how much strength loss (by %) do you all consider "normal" on a hard cut?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2005)

Solid w/o my Friend, lookin like your in full swing in here!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Bench Press -
> *3 sets 175 x 6
> I miss the old days of 200+ bench press. LOL
> 
> ...



I would think that if you're doing dips with 50 thumb:, btw) then you could be benching 200+.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Bench Press -
> *3 sets 175 x 6
> I miss the old days of 200+ bench press. LOL



I'm with you there buddy.  Damn I feel like I pussy using anything less than a plate and a half on each side.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You know, I'm glad you brought that up.  I've been noticing slight drops in some of my lifts.  I mostly chalk it up to not lifting very often recently, but how much strength loss (by %) do you all consider "normal" on a hard cut?


Honestly it depends on everything like how long you've been at it etc etc.  Id say b/c you have no been consistant with your lifting that would have alot to do with it but being very low in cals for a very long time without refeeds and such will start to kick your ass after a while.  

You figure I cut for 5 months last year trying to get as lean as possible b/c I wanted to do that comp.  I was under like 50 carbs by month 4 and thats when I really started to lose strength.  But other then that I felt fine as long as I stayed hydrated and got enough sleep.  But the last 2 months were hell for me....month 4 was 50carbs or less a day then month 5 was 0 carbs a day with one refeed in there I think.  Thats how I screwed myself and got hurt though.  I was doing cardio 6xweek 2xday and lifting 5 of those 6 days.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm with you there buddy.  Damn I feel like I pussy using anything less than a plate and a half on each side.


LOL hell I max out at what you are ashamed to put up LOL.  Soon enough my shoulder will be able to handle lifting heavy more often for some real strength gains!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow, nice work, especially the dips .
> 
> For an old man


Thanks Sean ! How's things w/you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o my Friend, lookin like your in full swing in here!!!


Thanks Angel , how you liking your new gym ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I would think that if you're doing dips with 50 thumb:, btw) then you could be benching 200+.


You would think so .  I must be an enigma or something . LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah - good job on the dips  GW!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm with you there buddy. Damn I feel like I pussy using anything less than a plate and a half on each side.


  I 'll will get there slowly but surely


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yeah - good job on the dips GW!!!


Hey YM , Thanks bud


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

*Power  Back / abs  11-10-05*

*Weighted cg pullups -*
25 x 6
25 x 6
25 x 5

*Seated cg cable rows -*
145 x 6
160 x 6
175 x 6
Start w/175 next time

*BB Shrugs -*
3 sets 265 x 6
These felt really good. I'll pay for it in a day or so .

*Rack Deads -*
215 x 6
255 x 6
275 x 6
Start w/275 next time. Back was a little stiff this morning when I got up but after this wo it felt really good  

*Incline/decline bench crunches-*
bw x 6 LOL
25 x 6
25 x 6

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
3 sets 100 x 6

*Notes:*
3 min RI's on everything except abs.
1 min RI's on abs 

Pretty good wo but next one will be better


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weighted cg pullups -*
> 25 x 6
> 25 x 6
> 25 x 5
> ...


very nice!   
can't wait till I can do weighted Pull Ups again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2005)

Great w/o Gary!!! Very impressive weights. Sometimes working your back or other sore/stiff areas through the ROM with some resistance helps.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> very nice!
> can't wait till I can do weighted Pull Ups again!


Thanks Burner, I'm sure you'll be there in no time


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary!!! Very impressive weights. Sometimes working your back or other sore/stiff areas through the ROM with some resistance helps.


Thanks Rocco !  How's evrything going in your new wo ? It looked short and sweet


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> very nice!
> can't wait till I can do weighted Pull Ups again!


hopefully withn the next month or so!
well...my 'work'...at work...is done for the day, talk w/ you tomorrow!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice work Gary!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 10, 2005)

Awesome w/o my Friend, and I LOVE my new gym!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 10, 2005)

Awesome w/o my Friend, and I LOVE my new gym!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

Damn good lookin w/o!  Weights are growing ol guy


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Angel, DB  

Apreciate it !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2005)

*Cardio 11-11-05*

10 min cardio squats
10 sets 30 sec intervals
Min HR 131
Max HR 157

10 min Bike
Min HR 151
Max HR 172
2.52 miles

Tomorrow is weigh/measure day   we'll see if the wifes B-day all day feast had any ill effects


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 10 min cardio squats
> 10 sets 30 sec intervals
> Min HR 131
> Max HR 157
> ...


Good work buddy!!!!

I'm sure you will see some great progress!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

can't wait to see how you've come along so far!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

Well...where are the numbers?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2005)

*Weigh and measure 11-12-05*

Better than I thought it would be  

*BW - *
188  Thats down another half pound from last week

*Waist -*
35.5"  down another half inch since 10-29-05. Last weeks measurement was not quite a 1/4 " loss so didn't record it . Makes this weeks look better


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Better than I thought it would be
> 
> *BW - *
> 188  Thats down another half pound from last week
> ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Better than I thought it would be
> 
> *BW - *
> 188  Thats down another half pound from last week
> ...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Better than I thought it would be
> 
> *BW - *
> 188  Thats down another half pound from last week
> ...



  looks like no ill effects from wife's b-day feast.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you ! Thank you very much !!  Need an Elvis smilie


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2005)

*Power Delts/tri'c 11-13-05*

*Standing BB press -*
100 x 6
110 x 6
120 x 6
Damn I think this is where I left off months ago  

*Upright rows -*
85 x 6
95 x 6
105 x 6
This was better than I expected . almost where I left off .

*Seated Bentover Db laterals -*
35 x 6
40 x 6
start w/ 45 next time

*Cg Bench press -*
125 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6 barely
Felt good  

*Triceps pressdown -*
75 x 6
80 x 6
start w/ 85 -90 next time

*Rev. grip pressdown -*
55 x 6
75 x 6
start w/ 75 next time

*Notes:*
3 min RI's

Really good wo. Everything was heavier than I thought I would do


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2005)

Awesome progress and excellent w/o Brother Gary!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice workout


----------



## bludevil (Nov 13, 2005)

Ditto on the weight loss and w/o. Fantastic job bro


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Peeps  


Angel - How's it going man ? 

Devlin - Thanks girl . Guess I better check in on you . Haven't done that in a day or 2.

Blu - where ya been man !


----------



## bludevil (Nov 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Peeps
> 
> Blu - where ya been man !



In Cali, training for work, wed-fri. Glad to be back home. I'm from the sticks of North Carolina, and Cali is just to populated for my liking.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

Heya G.  Nice looking numbers!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2005)

You're getting back into the swing of things quickly.  Nice work!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2005)

*Py - CP -*

Thanks guys !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2005)

*Cardio 11-14-05*

25 min stationary bike
Someone "borrowed " the batteries out of my bike's monitor so threw in an extra 5 minutes for good measure


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2005)

Lookin good bud!  keep it up!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 14, 2005)

nice looking workouts Gary, keep it up!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 25 min stationary bike
> Someone "borrowed " the batteries out of my bike's monitor so threw in an extra 5 minutes for good measure


 Maybe your cardio should have been chasing that someone down and giving them a whoopin'!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Maybe your cardio should have been chasing that someone down and giving them a whoopin'!



Depending on who that someone was, the "whoopin" could be a better cardio workout than the chase


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 25 min stationary bike
> Someone "borrowed " the batteries out of my bike's monitor so threw in an extra 5 minutes for good measure


Awesome job my Friend, don't you just love it when someone "borrows" somethin!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2005)

WoW ,  Look at all the people in here  

Thanks !  The "borrowing" was for a good cause. One of the grandsons' toys needed them. Gotta keep them babies happy


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW ,  Look at all the people in here
> 
> Thanks !  The "borrowing" was for a good cause. One of the grandsons' toys needed them. Gotta keep them babies happy



Yes that was a good cause.  Bet grandpa spoils those babies


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yes that was a good cause. Bet grandpa spoils those babies


Not as bad as Grandma does


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW ,  Look at all the people in here
> 
> Thanks !  The "borrowing" was for a good cause. One of the grandsons' toys needed them. Gotta keep them babies happy


Well thats a GREAT cause!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice BB presses.   You are a lot of interest in here GW


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Not as bad as Grandma does


 Isn't that what grandparents are for?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Isn't that what grandparents are for?



Agree, everytime my wife wants to buy the kids something, I tell her just to tell either set of the grandparents. They will buy them anything we ask, so why spend our money  , of course my wife doesn't see it that way. Grandparents are also good for babysitting as well, gotta love the time off from the kids


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Sean ! How's things w/you ?


 Don't thank me yet.... No one's found the white text in my post yet, try highlighting it .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Don't thank me yet.... No one's found the white text in my post yet, try highlighting it .


LOL Pretty cool  

For a young whipper snapper


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2005)

Does this mean I have to start highlighting every *$&%! post now?   ain't gonna happen


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice BB presses. You are a lot of interest in here GW


Thanks YM


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Isn't that what grandparents are for?


I'll check the GrandParents Guide for sure but I think you're right


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Does this mean I have to start highlighting every *$&%! post now?  n't gonna happen


ai

Hee hee Just look for suspicious blank spaces


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

*Rep Range Legs 11-15-05*

*Leg Extensions -*
2 sets 105 x 9 
try 115 N.T.

Hey speaking of NT whatever happened to him ?

*Powertec Squats -*
200 x 12
220 x 12
230 x 12
try 250 next time

*Single leg press -*
2 sets 75 x 15 
Try 80 N.T.

*Lying leg curl -*
60 x 9
70 x 9
try 75 N.T.

*Db SLDL - *
45 x 12
2 sets 50 x 12
Try 55 N.T.

*Single leg curl -*
2 sets 10 x 15 
Db SLDL  toasted my hams . ONLY 10 LBS !!!! 

*Standing calf raises -*
3 sets 180 x 20
1st set was pretty easy
2nd set  the last 5 were pretty hard
3rd set last ten were killer 

*Seated calf raises -*
2 sets 140 x 25
burn baby burn  

*Notes :*
2 min RI's on everything except calves
1 min RI's on calves

Pretty good wo considering I didn't get a good sleep.
Since I'm doing rep range 2 weeks straight each week will be a little different . Don't want to use the same exercises/sequence/reps each week.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're getting back into the swing of things quickly.  Nice work!


dang! That's twice cow has beaten me to say that!
188...that's a LONG way for me....


----------



## bludevil (Nov 15, 2005)

Solid looking RR w/o.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice work, G! Love them SLDLs!


----------



## Thorus! (Nov 15, 2005)

Great bro,also,sorry to hear about your disk...
I'm starting myself to the gym this week,I found a good place!

Respect,

T.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang! That's twice cow has beaten me to say that!
> 188...that's a LONG way for me....


Burner , 

if I can do it , YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Solid looking RR w/o.


Thanks Blu ,

Hows the bod after that hellacious wo you had yesterday with all the plyos


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, G! Love them SLDLs!


Thanks Py,

You still doing the trapeze ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

Thorus! said:
			
		

> Great bro,also,sorry to hear about your disk...
> I'm starting myself to the gym this week,I found a good place!
> 
> Respect,
> ...


Thanks, 
thats quite the evil looking avi  

Starting at a gym for the first time ?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Py,
> 
> You still doing the trapeze ?


 Haven't for a while, but still plan to.  Been spending all my time on the bike.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 15, 2005)

Awesome w/o Brother Gary, hows the back feeling? Nothin but the best for you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Gary, hows the back feeling? Nothin but the best for you my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel,

Back is just getting better and better.  I notice it getting better while doing everyday things


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi GW,

See you all over the place, thought it's time to introduce myself.  I can't believe you are the same guy as that rotator cuff surgery pic.  I lived in St. Louis for 5 years.  Just moved back to Michigan.  Bummer about the Cards, Eh?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi GW,
> 
> See you all over the place, thought it's time to introduce myself. I can't believe you are the same guy as that rotator cuff surgery pic. I lived in St. Louis for 5 years. Just moved back to Michigan. Bummer about the Cards, Eh?


Hey Boiler, 
welcome!  Yup that is / was me .  I coming back from a layoff of probably a couple of months. Hope to be back where I was soon.  Definetly by the time of the big get together at Angel's comp 

Yeh, one minute the Cards are in it the next they're not


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

*Cardio 11-16-05*

10 min Bike
Min HR 122
Max HR 151
2.25 miles

10 sets of cardio squats w/ 50 lbs
30 sec sets w/30 sec RI's
Min RI 145
Max HR 166
increase weight used on Friday


----------



## bludevil (Nov 16, 2005)

Cardio using weights is a killer for me, nice job.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 16, 2005)

so..........are you thinking about getting a trapeze too??????


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Cardio using weights is a killer for me, nice job.


Thanks Blu, 
it's definetly harder than the bike or treadmill to me .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so..........are you thinking about getting a trapeze too??????


Only if you work out with me


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 10 sets of cardio squats w/ 50 lbs
> 30 sec sets w/30 sec RI's
> Min RI 145
> Max HR 166
> increase weight used on Friday



Are you keeping track of the number of reps or just going by time?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are you keeping track of the number of reps or just going by time?


Just time.  I would say a min of 15 - 18 reps.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 10 min Bike
> Min HR 122
> Max HR 151
> 2.25 miles
> ...


Incredible, I would    for sure!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> 
> Back is just getting better and better.  I notice it getting better while doing everyday things


  Awesome!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Only if you work out with me


 Was that offer supposed to be for me or Billie?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible, I would  for sure!!!


I doubt that. LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>


Hey NT  

I was just asking about you a couple of days ago .  How's things up your way ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Was that offer supposed to be for me or Billie?


hmmmm  ... hold on I gotta toss a coin on this one .   Sorry Py , you lost .  Looks like me and Billie .


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hmmmm  ... hold on I gotta toss a coin on this one .   Sorry Py , you lost .  Looks like me and Billie .


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hmmmm  ... hold on I gotta toss a coin on this one .   Sorry Py , you lost .  Looks like me and Billie .


 So...I guess all three is out of the question?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2005)

Cardio squats... that's an awesome idea.  I'm thinking about maybe doing some cardio C&Js.  Did you come up with that idea yourself?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Cardio squats... that's an awesome idea. I'm thinking about maybe doing some cardio C&Js. Did you come up with that idea yourself?


Nah , I think P-funk suggested them .  I've heard good things about "clean" cardio though


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So...I guess all three is out of the question?


Well, I am a bit on the shy side


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 10 min Bike
> Min HR 122
> Max HR 151
> 2.25 miles
> ...



Wow   

Just the thought of doing cardio squats has me  . Maybe one day I'll tackle those....maybe...lol


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 10 min Bike
> Min HR 122
> Max HR 151
> 2.25 miles
> ...



Just reading this made me have to shit.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow
> 
> Just the thought of doing cardio squats has me  . Maybe one day I'll tackle those....maybe...lol


Hey Devlin,

You can tackle me any time .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just reading this made me have to shit.


Hey Jake ,

Thats a picture  didn't need in my head


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Devlin,
> 
> You can tackle me any time .



You're going to need a bigger trapeze.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey NT
> 
> I was just asking about you a couple of days ago .  How's things up your way ?



Things are good ... just hoping the comp strike is over soon so we can all go back to our normal jobs and schedules.  How are things with you?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2005)

*Rep Range  Chest /Bi's  11-17-05*

*Incline db bench press -*
70 x 9
70 x 9 barely
70 x 6  
Wanted 8 on the last set but didn't make it.

*BB bench -*
150 x 10
140 x 11
140 x 9  
I laughed after each set.  I have to remember I just did 3 "heavy" sets od db bench I guess

*Db flyes -*
45 x 11 
40 x 13
ouch !

*Alt. Hammer curls - *
2 sets 45 x 9
a tiny bit too heavy really. Stick with this until the form is better

*Cable preacher curl -*
2 sets 40 x 12
good sets 

*Drag curls - *
40 x 15
45 x 15
Damn these burn !!

*Notes:*
2 min RI's

Pretty good wo.  Been back at it for 5 weeks now I think and I can tell a difference for sure. Feeling good !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You're going to need a bigger trapeze.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Things are good ... just hoping the comp strike is over soon so we can all go back to our normal jobs and schedules. How are things with you?


Hey NT,

Things are getting better and better


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *BB bench -*
> 150 x 10
> 140 x 11
> 140 x 9
> I laughed after each set.



Is that a new advanced technique?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2005)

Great lookin w/o BRother Gary!!! Keep it up, how do you feel overall?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 17, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You're going to need a bigger trapeze.



Tackling and a trapeze    This is getting interesting


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2005)

Good looking sets, G.  Don't sweat those benches, those are fine numbers for a second press set.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2005)

Looking good GW!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice workout Gary


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hmmmm ... hold on I gotta toss a coin on this one . Sorry Py , you lost . Looks like me and Billie .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is that a new advanced technique?


Yup , the laugh  to keep from crying  technique


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o BRother Gary!!! Keep it up, how do you feel overall?


Thanks Angel,

Feeling dang good for an old fart


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Tackling and a trapeze  This is getting interesting


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good looking sets, G. Don't sweat those benches, those are fine numbers for a second press set.


Thanks PY , 
I know , but you know how it is


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looking good GW!!


Thanks YM ! Appreciate it


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout Gary


Hey Jake , 
Thanks bud !  How's the arm/wrist ? Ice and IBprofin/naproxin help ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


Got time for a quick swing ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

*Cardio 11-18-05*

10 sets cardio squats w/70 lbs  ( up 20 lbs )
30 sec sets / 30 sec RI's
Min HR 136
max HR 166

10 min Bike 
Min HR 134
Max HR 168
2.45 miles

Hope tomorrows weigh in goes well cos I know next week won't be that great. At least 2 Thanksgivings and I plan on being "thankful" at each one of them


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)

I probably wont feel it that well for a few days.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Tackling and a trapeze    This is getting interesting


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Got time for a quick swing ?


The correct answer is:
I will make time...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 18, 2005)

well, if I drive your direction...and you drive mine....we should meet up somewhere by dinner...I'll bring dinner....you bring the swing..lol....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

he drives a Porsche...might wanna make it lunch...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

Good looking Cardio my Friend!!! And about next week.......................ME TOO!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, if I drive your direction...and you drive mine....we should meet up somewhere by dinner...I'll bring dinner....you bring the swing..lol....


OOO  a woman with a plan   I like that .  See ya around noon


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> he drives a Porsche...might wanna make it lunch...


Sold the Porsche , now its just the Town Car or the Jag .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good looking Cardio my Friend!!! And about next week.......................ME TOO!!!


Anybody else ? Or are the rest of you hard asses and gonna have tuna and rice for Thanksgiving dinner ? LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2005)

Turkey!!!!!!!!  Potatoes!!!!!!!!!!   Pumpkin Pie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Anybody else ? Or are the rest of you hard asses and gonna have tuna and rice for Thanksgiving dinner ? LOL



I'm planning on making the traditional turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean casarole.  The only problem is at this time, I'm cooking all that for just me    unless I can round up some friends or my boss and his mom.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Turkey!!!!!!!! Potatoes!!!!!!!!!! Pumpkin Pie!!!!!!!!!!


Now thats what I'm talking about


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm planning on making the traditional turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean casarole. The only problem is at this time, I'm cooking all that for just me  unless I can round up some friends or my boss and his mom.


What !!!!!!!  Just you ??????  Come on up and spend the day with my gang


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Anybody else ? Or are the rest of you hard asses and gonna have tuna and rice for Thanksgiving dinner ? LOL



I'll be doing the turkey thing, too.  Just have to limit the sugary stuff though.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'll be doing the turkey thing, too. Just have to limit the sugary stuff though.


Limit the sugary stuff   Boo Hisss !!!!  Hard ass !!! LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

I said limit, not eliminate!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What !!!!!!!  Just you ??????  Come on up and spend the day with my gang



Aww thanks gw.  I have another offer here in town too, but call me crazy, I love cooking the traditional thanksgiving dinner and hopefully I will have company (open offer for those here that maybe around my way    ).  If not, I will still enjoy the holiday by chatting with family on the phone and friends online.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I said limit, not eliminate!


Translation: only TWO helpings..


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I said limit, not eliminate!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Weigh in*

*...........Oct. 8th .....Nov. 19th...Total loss to date*
Weight - 197 ........... 183.5 ....... 13.5 lbs
Waist - 37 .............. 34 ............ 3 "

Much better than I was expecting   I kind of thought it would be a good week. The increased intensity of Rep Range over Power helped I think, plus more cardio squats and a little less bike possibly ?  Who cares !  LOL It's working


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 19, 2005)

hey!! great going Gary!!! (thanks for lunch!)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 19, 2005)

NIce work!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Translation: only TWO helpings..


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2005)

Great job on the loss.  3 inches?  I'm impressed.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey!! great going Gary!!! (thanks for lunch!)


Thanks Billie !  

Thanks for dessert


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> NIce work!


Thank you ma'am


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Great job on the loss. 3 inches? I'm impressed.


Thanks Trip !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *...........Oct. 8th .....Nov. 19th...Total loss to date*
> Weight - 197 ........... 183.5 ....... 13.5 lbs
> Waist - 37 .............. 34 ............ 3 "
> 
> Much better than I was expecting   I kind of thought it would be a good week. The increased intensity of Rep Range over Power helped I think, plus more cardio squats and a little less bike possibly ?  Who cares !  LOL It's working



Geeeeez Nice work !!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks YM ! 

6 days STRICT diet and 1 cheat day a week.  I love my cheat day    But I don't really get carried away except at supper when I have my pizza and garlic bread . Yum Yum !!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *...........Oct. 8th .....Nov. 19th...Total loss to date*
> Weight - 197 ........... 183.5 ....... 13.5 lbs
> Waist - 37 .............. 34 ............ 3 "
> 
> Much better than I was expecting   I kind of thought it would be a good week. The increased intensity of Rep Range over Power helped I think, plus more cardio squats and a little less bike possibly ?  Who cares !  LOL It's working


   Awesome progress my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome progress my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel , 

Gotta look good for the big get together at your comp


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel ,
> 
> Gotta look good for the big get together at your comp


Wanna switch roles?   
Looking forward to meeting you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Sorry, but will someone refresh my memory (and save me from browsing thru multiple journals)?  When is Archangel's comp?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Wanna switch roles?
> Looking forward to meeting you!!!


Let me think about that for a while ... no !!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry, but will someone refresh my memory (and save me from browsing thru multiple journals)? When is Archangel's comp?


May, not for sure what day .


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

*Rep Range Back/abs  11-20-05*

*Cg weighted chins -*
20 x 9
20 x 9
15 x 9

*Seated face pulls -*
3 sets 60 x 12
try 65 nt

*Seated Good Mornings -*
3 sets 55 x 15
try 65 nt

*Seated cable crunches-*
3 sets 85 x 9

*Hanging knee raises -*
25 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

*Side bends -*
2 sets 55 BB across shoulder x 15 

*Notes:*
2 min RI's pn everything except abs.
1 min RI's on abs


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

Dang, Gary!
You've made some great...losses! Now I gotta go do some friggin cardio....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice work, G.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cg weighted chins -*
> 20 x 9
> 20 x 9
> 15 x 9
> ...


Great lookin w/o my Friend!!! Hows the back feelin?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

GW,  way to go on the weight and waist.  Don't show us up too badly at the getogether.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice workout


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Dang, Gary!
> You've made some great...losses! Now I gotta go do some friggin cardio....


Thanks Burner . 

Sorry to hear about the really crummy weights on Incline BB bench    I'd give your left nut to put up that much


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, G.


 
Thanks PY , welcome home for the holiday


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o my Friend!!! Hows the back feelin?


Thanks Angel , Backs feeling incredible !  On the way to the pizza place last night I noticed my back didn't bother me while carrying the 13 month old grandson. It's only a couple of blocks but it use to kill me ! And the good mornings today went great


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, way to go on the weight and waist. Don't show us up too badly at the getogether.


I'm sure everyone will be at their best !

How's your cut going ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nice workout


Thanks Devlin !


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel , Backs feeling incredible !  On the way to the pizza place last night I noticed my back didn't bother me while carrying the 13 month old grandson. It's only a couple of blocks but it use to kill me ! And the good mornings today went great


Awesome, sounds like your definatly back full throttle, thats great to hear!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Backs feeling incredible !  On the way to the pizza place last night I noticed my back didn't bother me while carrying the 13 month old grandson. It's only a couple of blocks but it use to kill me ! And the good mornings today went great



That's a good sign.  No bad after effects from the GMs.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's a good sign. No bad after effects from the GMs.


 
Morning Trip


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2005)

*Cardio 11-21-05*

30 min stationary Bike 
Min HR 98
Max HR 163
7.4 miles

Did a little extra since I will be taking in extra cals later this week


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2005)

Gary

It looks like your week is off to a good start.  That's about 30 minutes more cardio than I did today.    I'm hoping to at least get in a short walk during lunch today.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm sure everyone will be at their best !
> 
> How's your cut going ?


I hope I'll be ready.  I've had alot of travel, both personal and business, this last month.  I've learned to make better decisions while on the road, but I've gotten away from things a bit lately.  I'm ready to work hard the next 6 weeks and finish off this cut.  Then, I'm going to try one of those bulks.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min stationary Bike
> Min HR 98
> Max HR 163
> 7.4 miles
> ...



Nice job, I'm planning on doing a little extra myself


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Burner .
> 
> Sorry to hear about the really crummy weights on Incline BB bench    I'd give your left nut to put up that much


nice to see that you'd be happy to donate MY body parts, buddy...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice to see that you'd be happy to donate MY body parts, buddy...



Only the parts you're not using.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Burner02*
> _nice to see that you'd be happy to donate MY body parts, buddy...
> _





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Only the parts you're not using.


LOL No problemo Burner


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Burner .
> 
> Sorry to hear about the really crummy weights on Incline BB bench   I'd give your left nut to put up that much


what a sacrifice


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Only the parts you're not using.


oh..I'm using them...now I am ready to share them...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Only the parts you're not using.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

that will be enough out of you, sir...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rep Range  Delts/tri's   11-22-05*

*Alt Db Press -*
50 x 6
45 x 9
45 x 9
Start w/ 50 again nt until I get 3 sets x 9

*Incline Db Rev Flyes -*
3 sets 25 x 12
Try 30 nt

*Cable side laterals - *
2 sets 10 x 15
try 15 nt

*weighted dips -*
3 sets 25 x 9
try 35 nt

*Rev grip pressdowns -*
2 sets 50 x 12 
try 55 nt

*Kickbacks -
*2 sets 30 x 15

*Notes:*
2 min RI's


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey Gary!
How do you like the rev. Inc. Flyes? I can never get them to 'feel right'.
I usually tend to stick to either BO lat raises or rev. pec dec.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

speaking of which, I will be doing the same wo tonight: delts / tris


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!
> How do you like the rev. Inc. Flyes? I can never get them to 'feel right'.
> I usually tend to stick to either BO lat raises or rev. pec dec.


They are pretty good. I can't go as heavy as when I am doing the seated BO version but I seek variety in my Rep Range wo's since I do 2 weeks back to back on RR.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 22, 2005)

great workout Gary.......have a HAPPY TURKEY DAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great workout Gary.......have a HAPPY TURKEY DAY!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Billie, you do the same!  And bring back a bunch of good stories about how nobody recognizes the new you


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

Great w/o Brother Gary!!! Are the reverse flyes similar to a rear lateral, just on a bench face down? I'm sorry if I sound stupid, just not sure what you mean!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Brother Gary!!! Are the reverse flyes similar to a rear lateral, just on a bench face down? I'm sorry if I sound stupid, just not sure what you mean!!!


 If they are the same as the ones I have done, you are face down on an incline bench, then using the upper lats flye the weights up.  Similar motion as a reverse pec deck.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

Imagine it would be pretty hard to cheat on those.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If they are the same as the ones I have done, you are face down on an incline bench, then using the upper lats flye the weights up. Similar motion as a reverse pec deck.


Thanks Angel !

You got it PY


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Imagine it would be pretty hard to cheat on those.


You got it Boiler


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2005)

*Cardio  11-23-05*

15 sets cardio squats w/90 lbs
30 sec sets / 30 sec RI's
Min HR 128
Max HR 153

15 min Bike 
Min HR 131
Max HR 154

Have a great Thanksgiving boys and girls


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice cardio GW!

Happy Turkey day to you!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 15 sets cardio squats w/90 lbs
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving boys and girls



15 sets?    Man, do I have a long way to go to catch you!  

And a Happy T-day to you also.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks guys  


Have a great Thanksgiving !


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

Awesome cardio, and have a GREAT Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

Cardio squats lookin' killer man.  How old are you if I might ask?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2005)

*Angel, Dev, CP-*

Happy Thanksgiving ! 

CP creeping up on 51


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)

51!  Your almost as old as my aprents!!  hahaha


----------



## Devlin (Nov 24, 2005)

51    When are you going to start acting your age instead of a young pup


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 51! Your almost as old as my aprents!!  hahaha


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 24, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> 51  When are you going to start acting your age instead of a young pup


Seriously, I have thought about that many times and have decided that the answer is most likely ... NEVER .    My goal is to die healthy ( and VERY old )


----------



## Devlin (Nov 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Seriously, I have thought about that many times and have decided that the answer is most likely ... NEVER .    My goal is to die healthy ( and VERY old )


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Seriously, I have thought about that many times and have decided that the answer is most likely ... NEVER .    My goal is to die healthy ( and VERY old )


 It's good to have goals.  Plus, I look forward to being your age and seeing a 70 year old guy still kicking my ass in cardio work!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

LOL- That reminds me there is this older woman (maybe about 65 years old) at my gym.  She weighs about 110 lbs if that, grey hair, looks like a woman who actively participates in ballroom dancing.  This woman jumps up on the pull up bar and preceeds to bang out about 8 chin ups with slow controlled declines.  Takes a break and then bangs out another set of 6-8 chin ups.  If that isn't enough, she knocks out a third set of 6-8 chin ups   

This woman is truely amazing     and there is no way I will attempt to do chin ups when she around   I really hope I get to the point I can pull that off.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's good to have goals. Plus, I look forward to being your age and seeing a 70 year old guy still kicking my ass in cardio work!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> LOL- That reminds me there is this older woman (maybe about 65 years old) at my gym. She weighs about 110 lbs if that, grey hair, looks like a woman who actively participates in ballroom dancing. This woman jumps up on the pull up bar and preceeds to bang out about 8 chin ups with slow controlled declines. Takes a break and then bangs out another set of 6-8 chin ups. If that isn't enough, she knocks out a third set of 6-8 chin ups
> 
> This woman is truely amazing  and there is no way I will attempt to do chin ups when she around  I really hope I get to the point I can pull that off.


Good story


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I should try and get a pic of the woman.  She is such an inspiration.  Granted she also very intimidating too.  She soo little, yet she probably could kick the crap out of a guy twice her size


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

*Rep Range  Legs 11-27-05*

*Powertec squats -*
270 x 9
300 x 9
320 x 9
Felt good . Much better than last time. start w/320 nt

*Vertical leg press - *
3 sets 195 x 12
Perfect wt. for today but try 205 nt

*Leg extensions -*
2 sets 100 x 15
My legs are dead !! How can I possibly go on ?!

*Lying leg curls -*
2 sets 75 x 9
Another perfect wt. for today . Try 77.5 nt

*SLDL -*
125 x 12  Legs were shaky
145 x 12 Mommy !!!
145 x 10 Almost puked !! Whats up w/that ?
Must of been the pre wo shake. I usually wo on a empty stomach

*Single leg curls -*
2 sets 12.5 x 15
who knew 12.5 lbs could be soooo heavy !  But Dammit , I'm a man !!  15 lbs or bust nt !!!

*Standing calf raises -*
180 x 20
180 x 20
180 x 17 started to cramp

*Seated calf raises -*
140 x 25
140 x 22
Made it !!!

Could hardly pick up my feet !

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything but calves
1 min RI's on calves

May not look like much in print but I was ready to quit after the leg presses !! MUST NOT GIVE IN TO THE BURN !!! MUST GO BEYOND THE LIMITS OF MERE MEN !!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice workout


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Way to hang, G.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

Good job GW!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Powertec squats -*
> 270 x 9
> 300 x 9
> 320 x 9
> ...



 

  Getting some ideas for my leg day tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout


Thanks Jake! Hows it going man ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Way to hang, G.


Thank you kind sir


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good job GW!


Hey Boiler  
Thanks !  Got that diet back online yet ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey, looks like you've unleashed YOUR beast LOL! Great w/o Gary. Way to hang in there and push past the hard parts!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Getting some ideas for my leg day tomorrow.


I thought you just tore up your legs a few days ago ?  

Thank ya ma'am


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I thought you just tore up your legs a few days ago ?
> 
> Thank ya ma'am



My left knee not 100%, but wouldn't say it tore up.  However, your workout did give me some ideas to work into leg day.  I had been working legs with my trainer, but tomorrow I'm flying solo and plan to try some different things to see what my knee likes/doesn't like.  

Your very welcome.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Jake! Hows it going man ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> My left knee not 100%, but wouldn't say it tore up. However, your workout did give me some ideas to work into leg day. I had been working legs with my trainer, but tomorrow I'm flying solo and plan to try some different things to see what my knee likes/doesn't like.
> 
> Your very welcome.


LOL by "tore up" I meant worked them out to the max .  Be careful of that knee


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


Not again !!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL by "tore up" I meant worked them out to the max .  Be careful of that knee



Opps sorry.  Two weeks ago I had a fairly good leg workout, but not all out.  Last week, there was no way I could go all out     This week I'm sure it will not be all out on legs, but I'm hoping to get a complete leg day and thru trial and error see what works best with the knee.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2005)

hiya Gary! nice numbers on that leg workout, I can't beleive how many reps you do on calves...FEEL THE BURN!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> MUST NOT GIVE IN TO THE BURN !!! MUST GO BEYOND THE LIMITS OF MERE MEN !!!



That's the attitude Gary.  Being able to walk normally and sit down and get back up without pain is vastly overrated.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



Why the sad face?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's the attitude Gary.  Being able to walk normally and sit down and get back up without pain is vastly overrated.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Opps sorry. Two weeks ago I had a fairly good leg workout, but not all out. Last week, there was no way I could go all out  This week I'm sure it will not be all out on legs, but I'm hoping to get a complete leg day and thru trial and error see what works best with the knee.


Ok we're on the same page now


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's the attitude Gary. Being able to walk normally and sit down and get back up without pain is vastly overrated.


You should know


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

And remember, ibuprofen is your friend.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And remember, ibuprofen is your friend.



As is Naproxen


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

Is that OTC?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

OTC= Over The Counter


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> As is Naproxen


Naproxen ( aka Aleve ) and glucosime the breakfast of champions


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Naproxen ( aka Aleve ) and glucosime the breakfast of champions



I agree and toss in some chrondrotin and MSM too.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

*cardio 11-28-05*

20 min stationary bike
Min HR 110
Max HR 159
4.6 miles
A little off pace, legs are sore from yesterday


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

ya think??

I don't think I could do SLDL after squatting...I think that being bent over would be  a bad thing...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...I think that being bent over would be a bad thing...


are you crazy??????????? being bent over is GOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

that would depend on whose point of view, young lady....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Good lookin cardio, especially AFTER leg day my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ya think??
> 
> I don't think I could do SLDL after squatting...I think that being bent over would be a bad thing...


?????


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you crazy??????????? being bent over is GOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin cardio, especially AFTER leg day my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel !  
My legs are just getting more and more sore  as the goes on .


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min stationary bike
> Min HR 110
> Max HR 159
> 4.6 miles
> A little off pace, legs are sore from yesterday



Not bad, not bad at all considering yesterday's killer leg workout


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you crazy??????????? being bent over is GOOD!!!!!!!!!!



I second this


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

again....all matter of perspective...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you crazy??????????? being bent over is GOOD!!!!!!!!!!



That would depend on who is doing the bending over.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min stationary bike
> Min HR 110
> Max HR 159
> 4.6 miles
> A little off pace, legs are sore from yesterday



Did the cardio help with the soreness or make it worse?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did the cardio help with the soreness or make it worse?


If the cardio helped I'd hate to see how sore my legs would be without it ?  I'm walking like a 90 y.o. man


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

hmm...I thought u WERE a 90 year old man.....  

oops....did I say that out loud?

(sorry, G, but u left yourself WIDE open!)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you crazy??????????? being bent over is GOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

[b said:
			
		

> *b_reed*23][/b]
> _are you crazy??????????? being bent over is GOOD!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> I second this


 Can we talk more about this...Dev, how does this work in with your birthday present?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


look! the 'O' face!
ohh....OHHHH!
-Office Space


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...I thought u WERE a 90 year old man.....
> 
> oops....did I say that out loud?
> 
> (sorry, G, but u left yourself WIDE open!)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just envy the awesmome losses u are having!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

*Rep Range Chest / bi's 11-29-05*

*Bench press -*
165 x 9
165 x 9
165 x 7
Stick with this until I get  3 sets 9

*Incline Db bench -*
60 x 12 
60 x 12
60 x 8
stick with this until I get 3 set s12

*Dips -*
BW x 12 
BW x 10 
Damn ! wanted at least 26 reps  

*BB flex curls -*
2 set s65 x 9
These always feel good!  Try 70 nt

*Alt Db curls -*
2 set s35 x 12
try 40 nt

*Cable hammer curls -*
2 sets 35 x 15 
try 40 nt.

*Notes :*
2 min RI's


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice work, Gary!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2005)

Very nice Gary!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

how far down o your dips do you go? I break parallel then go back up


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

GW, nice workout.  Do you bench without a spotter?   I'm always a little leary of crushing myself, so, I've always done db presses.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 29, 2005)

Quality w/o gdub, things seem to be progressing nicely.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, nice workout.  Do you bench without a spotter?   I'm always a little leary of crushing myself, so, I've always done db presses.


I got stuck on decline benches once...that sucked!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Solid w/o my friend!!! Lookin good, I like your progression!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2005)

Damn fine workout for a 90 year old man!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Can we talk more about this...Dev, how does this work in with your birthday present?



 Well let's see in an ideal world I'd be the one admiring a nice view.  However, I'm not sure I'd be seeing too many in here modeling my birthday present from BM.  As for me modeling well...one never knows


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Gary!


Thanks Py ,

 Nice sig pic


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Very nice Gary!!!


Thanks Billie ,

 Is that you in the sig pic ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how far down o your dips do you go? I break parallel then go back up


same here


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, nice workout. Do you bench without a spotter? I'm always a little leary of crushing myself, so, I've always done db presses.


Thanks Boiler,
Yup , no spotter. At least for now, I just leave the collars off so I can dump it if I need to. If I ever get back to 225 or heavier I might use the smith machine some   Sometimes ( especially with h"heavier" weights) I have trouble getting the Db's into position.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Quality w/o gdub, things seem to be progressing nicely.


Thanks Blu ! How the heck is it going for you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o my friend!!! Lookin good, I like your progression!!!


Thanks Angel !  

I see you're wo's are brutal as ever


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Damn fine workout for a 90 year old man!


I'd be willing to bet there is a 90 y.o. man out there somewhere that could kick my ass in the gym


----------



## Devlin (Nov 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to bet there is a 90 y.o. man out there somewhere that could kick my ass in the gym



  When you find him, I know where there a hot old lady (that can kick my ass) that would be perfect for him


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I got stuck on decline benches once...that sucked!



I got stuck for 4 hours on an escalator once when the power went out.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> I'd be willing to bet there is a 90 y.o. man out there somewhere that could kick my ass in the gym





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> When you find him, I know where there a hot old lady (that can kick my ass) that would be perfect for him


That would be funny !


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I got stuck for 4 hours on an escalator once when the power went out.


But only because you couldn't see where you weren't going right ?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I got stuck for 4 hours on an escalator once when the power went out.





The escalator has to be one of the best inventions.. I mean when it breaks, you can use it perfectly fine still.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2005)

nice workout Gary!!!!!

and nope..not me...some model that Boiler hired


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice workout Gary!!!!!
> 
> and nope..not me...some model that Boiler hired


Thanks Billie ,
I think you should do your version of the sig pic


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

Lifts are looking good GW but I can't focus with all these butts in your journal


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

*Clean cardio  11- 30 -05*

First time for this ,  Felt good , could of done more ( I think ).

Oly Bar x 15
2 sets 55 x 15
2 sets 65 x 12
2 sets 75 x 10
2 sets 75 x 8
2 sets 80 x 6
2 sets 90 x 5
2 sets 95 x 4

30 sec RI's 
Min HR 134 
Max HR 154

Didn't really feel the lower body working until I got up to 65 lbs . Probably start there next time.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Lifts are looking good GW but I can't focus with all these butts in your journal


I know what ya mean  

Thanks !


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I got stuck for 4 hours on an escalator once when the power went out.






			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> The escalator has to be one of the best inventions.. I mean when it breaks, you can use it perfectly fine still.



Ya know...I didn't catch that at first....ESCALATOR....



After closing one night, the head doorman and myself were doing a final walk-thru to make sure all things were done before leaving...we got stuck in the elevator. So...to have a little fun with the situation, after a few people had gathered to help get us ot...we made some 'compromising' noises...
Now...whenever Al gets 'flustered' at something, I just remind him: We'll always have the elevator, buddy...usually shuts him up.
(ok...it's funny if u were there...)


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2005)

I wonder where I can get a pair of those undies.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I wonder where I can get a pair of those undies.....


Frederics of Compton?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> First time for this ,  Felt good , could of done more ( I think ).
> 
> Oly Bar x 15
> 2 sets 55 x 15
> ...



So how did you like the clean cardo vs regular cardio


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> So how did you like the clean cardo vs regular cardio


Liked it a lot !!  Gets more of the body involved than just riding a bike. I will do them again for sure but I will keep one day of regular cardio just for variety


----------



## bludevil (Nov 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Liked it a lot !!  Gets more of the body involved than just riding a bike. I will do them again for sure but I will keep one day of regular cardio just for variety



Agree, probably a good idea to keep regular cardio in as well.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> First time for this ,  Felt good , could of done more ( I think ).
> 
> Oly Bar x 15
> 2 sets 55 x 15
> ...



Nice   

But, I don't think I am ready for this type of cardio yet


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> But, I don't think I am ready for this type of cardio yet


What kind are you ready for


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Min HR 134
> Max HR 154


GW, Do you have a heart rate monitor to track this?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What kind are you ready for


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, Do you have a heart rate monitor to track this?


Yup


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

*Rep Range  Back/abs 12-1-05*

*Weighted pull ups -*
20 x 8
15 x 8 
10 x 7
LOL  My muscle memory has amnesia  

*Rack Deads ( Angel style ) -*
3 sets 245 x 12 
I can do heavier when done separately but these kick my ass when done together

*Seated cable rows -*
2 sets 145 x 15 
Chit ! These were exhausting !

*Decline crunches -*
10 x 9
20 x 9
25 x 9
start w/25 nt

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
70 x 12
75 x 12
Try 80 nt

*Side Bends -*
2 sets Oly Bar x 15

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything except abs 
1 min RI's on abs


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yup


I'm hoping to get one for my birthday/christmas present this month.  Nice workout.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent back w/o. I'm starting to miss p/RR/S. I'm thinking of going back to it, once I complete my current routine.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to get one for my birthday/christmas present this month. Nice workout.


They are a handy little device.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Excellent back w/o. I'm starting to miss p/RR/S. I'm thinking of going back to it, once I complete my current routine.


I have done my own wo's , BFL , Max OT and PRRS and like the PRRS the most ( so far ) I am watching Angel and may give HIT a try next year sometime .


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> They are a handy little device.


GW, do you have a brand preference?  I don't think I need alot of bells and whistles, just something to let me know what I've done and what I need to do to accomplish my goals.  The little hand grips that measure pulse on most of the cardio equipment suck, don't work most of the time, and don't give you a max and average hr.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, do you have a brand preference? I don't think I need alot of bells and whistles, just something to let me know what I've done and what I need to do to accomplish my goals. The little hand grips that measure pulse on most of the cardio equipment suck, don't work most of the time, and don't give you a max and average hr.


I've got 2 . One I got from WalMart in the discount aisle  and the other one I got from a discount/overstock warehouse. Probably 10 bucks for each one.  I see no reason to spend big bucks for one.  I agree with the cardio equipment monitors, thats why I have these.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Lifts are looking good GW but I can't focus with all these butts in your journal


 Honestly, what's with all the fake butts??? Either make em real, or take em of your sigs !!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Honestly, what's with all the fake butts??? Either make em real, or take em of your sigs !!!


 Fake?  I thought they were of Devlin!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weighted pull ups -*
> 20 x 8
> 15 x 8
> 10 x 7
> LOL  My muscle memory has amnesia



   Archie, Dev and I are envious.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Fake?  I thought they were of Devlin!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Fake?  I thought they were of Devlin!



 You weren't supposed to tell


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Archie, Dev and I are envious.


Now if we were talking about YM or NT I'd agree with ya


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Archie, Dev and I are envious.


You can also add Boilermaker to that list.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You can also add Boilermaker to that list.


Thanks Boiler


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

*Killer cardio 12-2-05*

Super sets of:
Squats - 90 x 30 secs
Clean - Oly Bar x 15
30 RI

2 Super sets:
Squats - 90x 30 sec
Clean - 55 x 15
30 RI after ea SS

3 super sets:
Squats 90 x 30 sec
Clean 60 x 12
30 sec RI after ea SS

5 sets:
Clean - 60 x 12
30 sec RI's

Min HR 133
Max HR 164 

*Notes:*
Started off w/Super sets  then went to strictly cleans. I noticed that during RI's after super sets my HR would drop 10-12 points but when I did just the cleans it only dropped 8-10.  No big deal just an observation.

Tomorrow is first real weigh/measure since Thanksgiving weekend   We'll see how much Turkey is still sticking with me


----------



## bludevil (Dec 2, 2005)

Sounds like a hard day of cardio to me, you must like pain or something  
Good job


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Sounds like a hard day of cardio to me, you must like pain or something
> Good job


Uh, yeah!!!! Are you a masochist Gary?!? C'mon, tell us the truth LOL!! That looks like Cardio from hell.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

Killer cardio was certainly a good title for that.  Oly lifts are so damned metabolically active it's ridiculous.  You use such a large portion of the muscle mass in your body to perform a clean.  Lookin' good sir.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh my, I practically heaved reading that  Looks pretty intense, glad it was you and not me my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

*Blu -*
Thanks bud. I guess you are right. I kind of enjoyed it.  Guess it's just the thrill of pushing yourself and surviving. After all, as Burner will point out if I don't, I am old !  LOL

*Rocco - *
I'll take that as a compliment Mr. WO with a Hernia  

*CP -*
I am finding that out and liking it .  Don't think I'm up to one of your circuit sessions but maybe one day .

*Angel -*
It was probably pretty close to one of your regular wo's.  Have you ever checked your HR during one of your HIT weight wo's ?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh my, I practically heaved reading that  Looks pretty intense, glad it was you and not me my Friend!!!



Arch-move over you aren't the only one that wants to   after reading that cardio workout.  He makes my cardio look like a walk in the park


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

Way to go on the killer cardio.    I like it!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice job, GW


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Arch-move over you aren't the only one that wants to  after reading that cardio workout. He makes my cardio look like a walk in the park


That is some compliment coming from the Queen of cardio


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Way to go on the killer cardio.  I like it!


Thanks Trip , 

Your cardio inspires me


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice job, GW


Thanks Boiler


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That is some compliment coming from the Queen of cardio



 Me Queen of cardio    , but thanks gw.

For some reason I thought another lady on here held that title, maybe Emma    , but I could be wrong.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am also jealous up chins...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am also jealous up chins...


 Hi Billie , 

You have nothing to be jealous of. You are way ahead of the average person. But hey , If you need a boost I'm there


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

*weigh / measure*

I don't think I posted one of these after several days of giving Thanks . lol.

But I gave a lot of thanks that weekend. Enough to shoot up to 189 ( previous week was 183.5 )

This week down to 184.5 so damage has almost been repaired .  Will be on the straight and narrow until Xmas then I plan on taking a week off until Jan 1st. then it will be time to get super seriuos. It will only be a little over 4 months until the Show Me competion . Isn't that right Angel


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

Close to it my Friend, not sure when it is as they havn't posted it yet, but I will let you all know asap!!! Your right on track Brother Gary, keep it up!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't think I posted one of these after several days of giving Thanks . lol.
> 
> But I gave a lot of thanks that weekend. Enough to shoot up to 189 ( previous week was 183.5 )
> 
> This week down to 184.5 so damage has almost been repaired . Will be on the straight and narrow until Xmas then I plan on taking a week off until Jan 1st. then it will be time to get super seriuos. It will only be a little over 4 months until the Show Me competion . Isn't that right Angel


Are you competing, GW?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Are you competing, GW?


LOL  Only with myself


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

He should, he looks awesome as it is!!! I tried to get him to think about it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL  Only with myself


who's winning???


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> who's winning???


Its a tie


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## MorteSubite (Dec 3, 2005)

Finally subscribed to the new (relatively..) journal GW! Looks like things are going pretty well


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Finally subscribed to the new (relatively..) journal GW! Looks like things are going pretty well


Hey Mort  

So far so good. Guess I better check your journal and see what ya been up to .


----------



## MorteSubite (Dec 3, 2005)

Glad to hear it gw. Hope I can get my journal active again.

Your killer cardio workout yesterday looked insane. Great job with all those supersets


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Its a tie


 
 don't be so modest.  You probably beat yourself on a regualr basis!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2005)

You been peeking in my bathroom window again !?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2005)

TMI


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2005)

*Rep Range  Delts/Tri's 12-4-05*

*BB Press -*
100 x 9
105 x 9
105 x 7
start with 105 nt 

*Upright rows -*
3 sets 85 x 12
3 good sets but need to try 90 nt

*Seated BO Db laterals -*
35 x 15
35 x 14/15
last rep was so so

*Cg bench press -*
3 sets 150 x 9
last rep on each sets was just barely done
but still going for 155-160 nt

*Triceps pressdown -*
70 x 11
70 x 10
stick with this until i get 2 -12's

*Rev grip pressdowns -*
2 sets 45 x 15
these felt great but need to try 50 nt

*Notes:*
2 Min Ri's 

Tomorrow is cardio , Tuesday starts shock


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You been peeking in my bathroom window again !?



Hahaha, over twice my age, but still about the maturity level of my friends and I


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2005)

I will probably never be as old mentally as I am according to my birth certificate


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You been peeking in my bathroom window again !?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great goal to have for life!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great goal to have for life!


Peeping in peoples bathrooms?????


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2005)

great workout though!! In the Gym and in the Bathroom!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Peeping in peoples bathrooms?????


 
 I was replying to Gary, but PreMeir slid in there.  Anyone else having issues after the server updates?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I was replying to Gary, but PreMeir slid in there. Anyone else having issues after the server updates?


 
Yup, I can't post using the "post reply " button. and when I use the quick post it won't let me use the quote option.

OOPS ! it worked this time . Never mind !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

Crap, it didn't work that time . WTF !!!

Thanks Billie! I think . LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey, nice w/o Gary. Why are you doing less on Bench than on CG Bench though?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

> *Rocco*Hey, nice w/o Gary. Why are you doing less on Bench than on CG Bench though?


 
Had me going there for a minute ! LOL Thats standing BB press you silly Olympic weight lifter .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

*Cardio -*
15 min Staionary bike 
3.3 miles
Min HR 114
max HR 159

Clean Cardio -
Oly bar x 20 reps
9 sets 55 x 15 reps
30 sec RI's 
Min HR 155
Max HR 175


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Had me going there for a minute ! LOL Thats standing BB press you silly Olympic weight lifter .


 Well don't I feel silly Haha. That's great weight then for Standing BB Press


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

This trend of doing Oly lifts and squats for cardio seems to be catching on.  I might have to try it sometime!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

> This trend of doing Oly lifts and squats for cardio seems to be catching on. I might have to try it sometime!


 
Try it you'll like it


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2005)

lookin good Gary!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Great w/o and Cardio session my Friend!!! How do you feel, back into full swing now? Lookin really good in here Brother Gary!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I will probably never be as old mentally as I am according to my birth certificate



  What's that saying?   I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

*Shock Legs  12-6-05*

*legs extensions ..... Powertec Squats - ss*
90 x 10 ................... 270 x 10
90 x 10 ................... 270 x 10
100 x 10 .................. 290 x 10
start at 100 /300 nt

*Vertical leg press ...leg extensions - ss*
195 x 10 ................... 90 x 10
195 x 10 ................... 95 x 10
try 205 / 95 nt

*Leg extensions - ds*
95 x 10, 75 x 8, 65 x 8

I know, not very creative but it was *COLD*in the gym this morning. I got up 30-40 min before I wo to turn on the heat and it got up to a balmy 41 F by the time I finished . 

*Lying leg curls .... SLDL - ss*
70 x 10 ................. 135 x 10
70 x 8 ................... 155 x10
60 x 10 ................. 155 x 10
start w/ 155 on sldl nt

*Leg curls - ds*
60 x 10, 45 x 8, 35 x 8

*Standing calf raise ... seated calf raise - ss*
270 x 15 .................... 160 x 15
270 x 15 .................... 160 x 12
270 x 12 .................... 160 x 12

*Single leg calf raises - ds*
20 x 20, 10 x 16, BW x 16

*Notes:*
RI's were just long enough to catch my breath or set up for the next exercise.  Later when walking to work I knew my legs had been a brief skirmish this A.M.  LOL


----------



## bludevil (Dec 6, 2005)

Man that's one tough shock workout. If I worked my legs that hard in 1 workout, their's no way I could walk up a flight of stairs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

I couldn't handle a shock w/o like that!! Way to go Gary, your really tearing things up lately!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

dang...how's the walking going?
Maybe throw some lunges in instead of some leg ext. next time?

balmy 41
If it makes u feel any better, Dick Marcinko, (Author of Navy Seal bio and 'fiction' books) says he lifts at the 'weight pile' out back..even in the dead of winter...ice forming on his mustache and everything....


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice workout g-dub!  So many super sets


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

That workout is positively shocking.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

hey...that was punny!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice workout Gary!!! I have my shock leg day tomorrow!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

Burner...are you following me today, or am I stalking you???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

the view is much better back here....

hey...I ma gonna do legs tomorrow too! really, I am! honest!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the view is much better back here....



Especially if she's wearing a pair of Cheap Undies.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah....the 'religious' kind are best....
<holy>


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

And they denied being perverts in another journal.  Well, burner didn't.  But hey, who could blame them for following around a girl in cheap undies?

Impressive workout, GW. Columbia?, Jeff City?  Are you a professor at the U?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

"Why lie, when telling the truth is so much fun"
-Captain James Hook, the movie 'Hook'


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

*Wow, busy in here today !*

*Blu *
Thanks man. It wasn't quite that extremme but I have done that before.

*Rocco !*
You can do anything buddy. You are just that kind of guy  

*Burner*
LOL I would of done some lunges or single leg squats or something but I didn't want to be out there any longer than neccessary. 

*Jake *
Thanks bud ! Your wo today was unbelievable   Hope you stay healthy .  thats the only thing that seems to stop you  ( injuries ).

*Big Daddy*
You so funny  

*Billie*
thanks , good luck tomorrow   Give 'em hell  

*Boiler *
Thanks ,  LOL , No not a professor.  Live a spot in the road town of 1000 people ( the worlds famous Cole Camp, Mo. ) Work in the local grocery store that is right across the street from my house   Saves on gas, wear and tear on a car .


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh yeah, I know right where that is..........................thanks to mapquest.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I know right where that is..........................thanks to mapquest.



Wow , we are big enough to be on mapquest !?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

Great lookin w/o Brother Gary!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

That was a hell of a workout


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Heya G - great leg work!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

If it were possible to vomit from reading someone else's workout, I think this one would do it.  Nice hustle.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

*Angel, Devlin, Py and CP*

Thanks gang. I felt this morning and I'm sure I'll feel it again tomorrow and probably the next. 

Might have to go strictly clean cardio tomorrow , give the legs a little break


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If it were possible to vomit from reading someone else's workout, I think this one would do it.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by CowPimp
> If it were possible to vomit from reading someone else's workout, I think this one would do it.





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



wait a minute, does that mean it was a crummy wo or a good one


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

*Cardio 12-7-05*

Clean cardio -
Oly bar x 20 reps 
9 sets of 55 x 15 reps
30 sec RI's 
MinHR 140 
Max HR 157

Stationary bike -
10 minutes
2.3miles
Min HR 129
Max HR 161


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice cardio!!! I agree, your cardio makes me want to hurl sometimes, your a friggen monster with that!!! I'll stick to my regular cardio my Friend LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Nice cardio!!! I agree, your cardio makes me want to hurl sometimes, your a friggen monster with that!!! I'll stick to my regular cardio my Friend LOL!!!


Thanks Angel, Heck of a compliment coming from a man whose wo's are just shy of kamikazi ( sp)


----------



## Devlin (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like we are getting some cardio kings around here.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

Is B the only one bulking here?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

It's the holidays, when you are supposed to eat up...and everyone's cutting.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Is B the only one bulking here?




LOL for awhile . I'm gonna do a "bulk" Dec 24 thru 31   No wo's either


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's the holidays, when you are supposed to eat up...and everyone's cutting.


Just shows how dedicated you are


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

I've pretty much been on a bulk for over a year.... any weight loss/maintenance has been accidental.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I've pretty much been on a bulk for over a year.... any weight loss/maintenance has been accidental.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

>


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Just shows how dedicated you are


 

are you trying to say I'm not dedicated???hmmmmm....???   



j/k...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Looks like we are getting some cardio kings around here.


as long as they don't start wearing spandex..we are safe...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2005)

*Shock Chest / bi's 12-8-05*

*Cable crossovers .. Incline bench press - ss*
50 x 10 ................... 140 x 10
60 x 10 ................... 140 x 9
60 x 10 ................... 140 x 7
Heavier on xovers than last time , more reps on Inc bench than last time  

*Dips ..... Incline flyes - ss *
Bw x 10 .... 40 x 10
Bw x 10 .... 40 x 10
Need to add weight on both next time. 

*Bench press - ds*
135 x 10
115 x 8
95 x 8

Thought the old pecs were gonna explode after all that  

*Cable hammer curls .... BB curl - ss*
45 x 10 ......................... 65 x 10
45 x 10 ......................... 65 x 10
Felt great  !  Need to add wt. to each nt

*EZ bar curl n.g. ...Seated Incline Db curl - ss*
50 x 10 .................. 25 x 10
50 x 10 .................. 25 x 10
Haven't done seated Inc Db curls in a looooong time.  Did first set alternating and last set both at the same time. Definately harder doing both at the same time . Will probably start with both first next time then do alt. Need to add wt to both .

*Cable preacher curl - ds*
45 x 8
35 x 8
25 x 8

*Notes:*

Ri's were just long enough to catch my breath /set up for next exercise.  Wow , it was 27 F when I went out to turn on the heat. Made it up to 41 by the time I was done . I dress in layers  and shedded 2 of layers about halfway through


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

> Need to add weight on both next time.


A recurring theme in this workout.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thought the old pecs were gonna explode after all that



It's an awesome feeling knowing you got a quality w/o in


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Dips ..... Incline flyes - ss *
> Need to add weight on both next time.
> 
> *Cable hammer curls .... BB curl - ss*
> ...



You didn't dog it today, did you?   

J/k, looks like a good workout to me.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2005)

Great w/o Brother Gary, nice numbers all around!!! Your back full tilt I would say my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> A recurring theme in this workout.



Thanks Boiler , One day I might be as strong as I was last spring


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> It's an awesome feeling knowing you got a quality w/o in



You got that right  Blu !  How the heck you feeling nowadays ?  Kids still sharing their bugs with you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You didn't dog it today, did you?
> 
> J/k, looks like a good workout to me.


 No, no dogging


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Brother Gary, nice numbers all around!!! Your back full tilt I would say my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel,

We'll find out Sunday about the back but I'm thinking it's gonna be killer !!! OOPS ! Hmmmmmm  maybe saturday , just remembered Sunday is Christmas at the in-laws. Have to get up early /leave early that day


----------



## Pylon (Dec 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> as long as they don't start wearing spandex..we are safe...



What about Lycra?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What about Lycra?



Does that mean I can't wear my Under Armour anymore


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2005)

I remember P-RR-S.  God shock week was a bitch.  Such a short workout, but holy crap they could be rough!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Does that mean I can't wear my Under Armour anymore



 

I think that would be ok.  HOwever, I have to draw the line on spandex/lycra only on the lower half of men.    Please leave me something to the imagination


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I remember P-RR-S.  God shock week was a bitch.  Such a short workout, but holy crap they could be rough!



CP.  Your memory is correct


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I think that would be ok.  HOwever, I have to draw the line on spandex/lycra only on the lower half of men.    Please leave me something to the imagination



Well if your imagination is as good as mine I have no problem with your request


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

*Cardio 12-9-05*

25 minute leisurely stroll on stationary bike
5.5 miles
Min HR 117
Max HR 139

Yes Trip I was slacking today   I can do almost that many miles in 20 minutes.  Thought I'd stop and smell the roses today


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

You have your treadmill in the flower garden?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You have your treadmill in the flower garden?



If he's smelling roses this time of year, he must have a green-house.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

...or potpourri...(sp)


----------



## bludevil (Dec 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 25 minute leisurely stroll on stationary bike
> 5.5 miles
> Min HR 117
> Max HR 139
> ...



Sometimes your body just needs a break. At least that's what I tell myself when I feel like slacking off


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 25 minute leisurely stroll on stationary bike


 
u went for a stroll...on a stationary bike? Ever get the feling u werent' getting anywhere? Scenery didn't change?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

wow...40 pounds on your flyes...cool!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Gary's got 40 lb flies in his garden?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

Whats up Brother Gary!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I think that would be ok. HOwever, I have to draw the line on spandex/lycra only on the lower half of men.  Please leave me something to the imagination


but they lift and separate the 'boyz' so well...




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well if your imagination is as good as mine I have no problem with your request


wait..um...u think about the lower 1/2 of..... 
u friends w/ John  H??

Hey Gary! Just having a little fun @ your expense....have a great weekend!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...40 pounds on your flyes...cool!!


   Thanks Billie !  

As for the rest of you people ... what is this ? Comedy night at Gary's journal


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If he's smelling roses this time of year, he must have a green-house.


He needs to visit Self Sufficiency for a Fit and Healthy Lifestyle and give us some insight.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well if your imagination is as good as mine I have no problem with your request



 My imagination is definitely as good as yours.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but they lift and separate the 'boyz' so well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now, atleast I'm a woman so checking out the lower half of men is fair game for me :eveil: 

However, I prefer if a guy leaves a little to my imagination.  Seeing everything in tight spandex   well that ewwww


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Billie !
> 
> As for the rest of you people ... what is this ? Comedy night at Gary's journal



Thank you, thank you...you're great...I'm here all week...try the veal...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2005)

*Shock Back/abs 12-10-05*

*Db Pullover ...Wg Pulldown - ss*
45 x 10 ............ 115 x 10
50 x 10 ............ 115 x 10
50 x 10 ............ 135 x 10
Looks like i need to up things a bit .  Try 55 maybe 60 on pullovers and start w/140 on pulldowns nt.

*Cg seated rows ... Stiff arm pulldowns - ss*
135 x 10 ................ 70 x 10
135 x 10 ................ 70 x 10
70 feels light at first but by midway they start to burn but I'm going for 75 -80 nt and 145 on seated rows.

*Rack deads (A.S.) - ds*
245 x 10
215 x 8
185 x 8
  I started 50 lbs heavier than last time and was so intent on the deadlift I forgot to do the shrugs on the first set   Still taking it easy on the back though.

*Incline bench crunches ... Hanging knee raises - ss*
25 x 10 ............................ 25 x 10
35 x 10 ............................ 25 x 10
35 x 10 ............................ 25 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunches - ds*
100 x 10
85 x 8
70 x 8

*Notes:*
Ri's were the usual. Short to very short


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Rack deads (A.S.) - ds*
> 245 x 10
> 215 x 8
> 185 x 8
> I started 50 lbs heavier than last time and was so intent on the deadlift I forgot to do the shrugs on the first set   Still taking it easy on the back though.




Workouts are coming along great!   

Is AS where you do a shrug on each rep, or do you do the entire set of shrugs at the end?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2005)

Brother Gary, awesome w/o there my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Workouts are coming along great!
> 
> Is AS where you do a shrug on each rep, or do you do the entire set of shrugs at the end?




Thanks Trip, 
I do a shrug on each rep


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, awesome w/o there my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel , 
How's stuff in the right side of the state ?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel ,
> How's stuff in the right side of the state ?


Your very welcome,Things are good here on this side, had a heat wave at 40 degrees today!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your very welcome,Things are good here on this side, had a heat wave at 40 degrees today!!!



  Would you mind sending that heat wave my way please?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 10, 2005)

I think those shrugs with the Deads are lovingly referred to as "Archy Style"


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Would you mind sending that heat wave my way please?



Hey!  Hands off our modest warm snap!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey!  Hands off our modest warm snap!



Forget it Pylon, little body freezing here and bulking is out of the question.  Plus my dogs are doing the ewww paw (holding in the air while looking at me as if saying ewww)  when walking on the crunchy grass.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Forget it Pylon, little body freezing here and bulking is out of the question.  Plus my dogs are doing the ewww paw (holding in the air while looking at me as if saying ewww)  when walking on the crunchy grass.



  What an image.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Which image  the little body freezing or the spoiled dogs holding their paws in the air as if to say ewww?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Um...both!  But mostly the dogs...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2005)

Weighed in yesterday morning.  184 . Not bad but fat loss has stagnated. Probably has something to do with the Holidays   Had 2 dinners this weekend , have 2 next weekend and the Christmas day . So I will just be trying to keep the damage to a minimun rather than trying to keep losing. 
But starting Jan 1 it's strict diet 101


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Weighed in yesterday morning.  184 . Not bad but fat loss has stagnated. Probably has something to do with the Holidays   Had 2 dinners this weekend , have 2 next weekend and the Christmas day . So I will just be trying to keep the damage to a minimun rather than trying to keep losing.
> But starting Jan 1 it's strict diet 101



What weight did you start at and what weight are you shooting for?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Weighed in yesterday morning.  184 . Not bad but fat loss has stagnated. Probably has something to do with the Holidays   Had 2 dinners this weekend , have 2 next weekend and the Christmas day . So I will just be trying to keep the damage to a minimun rather than trying to keep losing.
> But starting Jan 1 it's strict diet 101



I feel ya, G.  2 parties in 2 days here as well.  The irony is I did great thru both of them, then decided to splurge today (last time before Xmas.)  I guess at least I can pick the food I want rather than just what they have.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What weight did you start at and what weight are you shooting for?



Hey CP,
started at 197 . have no preset wt just how I look/feel.  Planning on a short (3-4 wks ) clean "bulk" at first of year to screw with my body's mind then one more attempt at being a "6pack Grandpa " LOL > I'm hoping that once I achieve that it will out of my mind and I can find a body wt/BF% I feel comfortable with and just attempt to maintain that.

So Jan 1 I will start BF% readings/body measurements and weighing on a regular weekly basis.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I feel ya, G.  2 parties in 2 days here as well.  The irony is I did great thru both of them, then decided to splurge today (last time before Xmas.)  I guess at least I can pick the food I want rather than just what they have.



Oh I could do better. I've done it before but as I get older I say WTF more often


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Billie !
> 
> As for the rest of you people ... what is this ? Comedy night at Gary's journal




Hey...what do you call a boomerang that does not work???





a stick!
Buh-dum-BAH! (rim shot!)
Thank you, thank you....I'll be playing the lounge all week...


----------



## bludevil (Dec 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey CP,
> started at 197 . have no preset wt just how I look/feel.  Planning on a short (3-4 wks ) clean "bulk" at first of year to screw with my body's mind then one more attempt at being a "6pack Grandpa " LOL > I'm hoping that once I achieve that it will out of my mind and I can find a body wt/BF% I feel comfortable with and just attempt to maintain that.
> 
> So Jan 1 I will start BF% readings/body measurements and weighing on a regular weekly basis.



Good plan, that's kind of where I'm at. I'm trying to decide right now, if I want to diet anymore to get the 6-pack (just to prove I can do it again) or try an hover around 10% bf. That's where my body seems the most happiest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you...you're great...I'm here all week...





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you....I'll be playing the lounge all week...



Cool.  Two shows for the price of one.  

You two should have a joke-off to see who's the funniest.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

I am! my mommy says so!

dang...i didnt realize Py had already used 'my line' previously....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Cool.  Two shows for the price of one.
> 
> You two should have a joke-off to see who's the funniest.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

*Shock Delts / tri's 12-12-05*

*Seated side laterals... Standing BB press - ss*
20 x 10 ....................... 85 x 10
20 x 10 ....................... 95 x 10
20 x 10 ....................... 95 x 7
Start w/ 20/95 nt

*Seated Db press ... Wg upright rows - ss*
30 x 10 ................... 85 x 8
40 x 10 ................... 75 x 10
Start w/ 45/75 nt

*Cable front raise - ds*
30 x 8
20 x 8
15 x 8

*Pushdowns ... cg bench - ss*
70 x 10 ............ 135 x 10
70 x 10 ............ 145 x 9
start with 70 / 145 nt

*2 handed overhead Db extension ... Rev grip pushdown - ss*
40 x 10 ......................................... 45 x 10
40 x 10 ......................................... 45 x 10
start with 45 / 50 nt

*Weighted bench dips - ds*
95 x 10
85 x 8
45 x 8

*Notes:*
Ri's short to very short  

Power week starts 12-14  , we'll see how powerful I am after all the RR/RR/S


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome w/o Brother Gary, lookin forward to seeing what you do for Power week!!! Keep it up my Friend, lookin great!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Gary, lookin forward to seeing what you do for Power week!!! Keep it up my Friend, lookin great!!!


 THanks Angel, 
I'm looking forward to it .


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Power week starts 12-14  , we'll see how powerful I am after all the RR/RR/S



Yay.  Gary gets to be a powerlifter for a week.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yay.  Gary gets to be a powerlifter for a week.



If I ever decide to grow I might want to be a powerlifter. But since I'll never grow I'll just be one every 3-4 weeks


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Great looking w/out, G!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 12, 2005)

from the #'s your posting for your shock week, I'm sure P week #'s will be awesome.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> from the #'s your posting for your shock week, I'm sure P week #'s will be awesome.


Yeah, I'd have to agree with that.  I think old GW's serving up some humble pie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

how are you going to work your workout schedule around a week off at x-mas?? I've been thinking about doing the same thing to spend the time with family


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

*PY*
Thanks, your wo's are coming fast  too  

*Blu*
Thanks, I hope you're right.

*Boiler*
Thanks. I will do my best to make ot a "powerful" week .

*Billie*
I'll just stop and pickup where I left off.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

hey G-
w/ all that good tri work...the 'horseshoes' coming back out nicely?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey G-
> w/ all that good tri work...the 'horseshoes' coming back out nicely?



Yup,  they are about the only thing that really grows.  I try to keep the volume down on them so I don't get them "too big "  LOL  Hmmm maybe thats what makes them grow ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

*Cardio 12-13-05*

Went for distance today . LOL

5.2 miles 
21 min


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yup, they are about the only thing that really grows. I try to keep the volume down on them so I don't get them "too big " LOL Hmmm maybe thats what makes them grow ?


can your tris really be too big???


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> can your tris really be too big???


LOL, that's what I was thinking. Looking good in here Gary. Good luck with Power week, the funnest week of P/RR/S


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> can your tris really be too big???



No.     I'm just hoping for "not embarrasing".


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> can your tris really be too big???


 Yes and no. Wouldn't want huge tri's and and no bi's or delts or forearms to go with them


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

the way u lift???? Not a chance!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

I had cardio today too, its a necessary EVIL I tell you, LOL!!!
Hows it goin today for you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the way u lift???? Not a chance!



If only that was all there is to it


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I had cardio today too, its a necessary EVIL I tell you, LOL!!!
> Hows it goin today for you my Friend!!!


Doing good Angel. Getting mentally prepared for power legs tomorrow. Hoping for a really good wo. Maybe I won't be able to walk across the street to work . LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Doing good Angel. Getting mentally prepared for power legs tomorrow. Hoping for a really good wo. Maybe I won't be able to walk across the street to work . LOL


 Now that the spirit!!! 
Best of luck for legs my Friend!!! I'm sure you'll have a GREAT one too, I also have legs tomorrow!!! I'll be starting mine @ 4am tomorrow, care to join me?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Now that the spirit!!!
> Best of luck for legs my Friend!!! I'm sure you'll have a GREAT one too, I also have legs tomorrow!!! I'll be starting mine @ 4am tomorrow, care to join me?


0400!!!! that's just inhuman!
wait...archie...achangel...archangels aren't human...archie isn't human...that answers alot of questions...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Now that the spirit!!!
> Best of luck for legs my Friend!!! I'm sure you'll have a GREAT one too, I also have legs tomorrow!!! I'll be starting mine @ 4am tomorrow, care to join me?



5:30 is plenty early for me . Give me a call after you're finished to make sure I'm awake though.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

*Brother Burner* - Oh how I wish that where true!!! 

*Brother Gary* - You got it my Friend!!! I'll call you @ 4:15 or so


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

:d


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I also have legs tomorrow!!! I'll be starting mine @ 4am tomorrow, care to join me?



Wednesday has become leg day around here.  I, too, will be hitting the legs, as will Billie in her teddy.  See her journal for further details.  No, I will not be wearing a teddy.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Wednesday has become leg day around here.  I, too, will be hitting the legs, *as will Billie in her teddy*.  See her journal for further details.  No, I will not be wearing a teddy.


After my procedure, pictures of this workout are the first thing I will be looking for .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Wednesday has become leg day around here.  I, too, will be hitting the legs, as will Billie in her teddy.  See her journal for further details.  No, I will not be wearing a teddy.



LOL
I saw that and thought twice about adding my comments . My tongue still hurts. Hmm  wonder how that will get twisted around. Oh shit I just keep getting in deeper and deeper. Dam Did it again! 
No comment on you and your teddy ( be more like a teddy bear effect wouldn't it ?)


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> After my procedure, pictures of this workout are the first thing I will be looking for .



As long as you don't post pictures of your "procedure"


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> As long as you don't post pictures of your "procedure"



I thought we agreed I would be doing narrative work before that video was released to the public...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2005)

I bet your strength has gone up nice.  Pring on power week!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

I think Triple will just wear some Hanes for his workout tomorrow, the Teddy was just too much


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pring on power week!


I agree....*PRING* on power week


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

*Power Legs 12-14-05*

I was ready for this one  
*Powertec Squats*
360 x 6
380 x 6
400 x 6
up 130 lbs over last time 
up 2040 lbs volume-wise 

*Vertical Leg Press -*
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 5
up 20 lbs 

*Leg Extensions -*
135 x 6
145 x 6
up 20 lbs , start with 155 nt.?

*SLDL -*
185 x 6
200 x 6
210 x 6
up 35 lbs and felt like I could of gone heavier! 
Start w/220 nt.

*Lying leg curls -*
80 x 6
85 x 5
up 10 lbs . start w/85 nt.

*Standing calf raises-*
320 x 6
340 x 6
350 x 6
up 40 lbs  Start w/350 nt

*Seated calf raises -*
200 x 6
220 x 5
up 20 lbs . Start w/ 220 nt 

*Note:*
3 min RI's on everything except calves
1 min RI's on calves

My original goal on Squats was 350 today, while loading weights said "hell 2 - 45's is only 10 more lbs..  That was easier than I thought. So I thought I'd try 370 ( 100 lbs more than lat time ). Only thing handy was 10 lbers so I did 380 . That went better than I thought so I said to myself "Self, try 400 " So I did ! Not bad considering That after I did 400 I knew i could of done more. But it will still be awhile before I get back up to 500+


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I agree....*PRING* on power week


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

Posted Dec 13, at night



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> After my procedure, pictures of this workout are the first thing I will be looking for .



Posted Dec 14, late morning



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> I have been on a clear liquid diet since 6 a.m. yesterday. As soon as I get out of the doctor's office, I'm ordering a large deluxe pizza. I'm STARVING right now!



Change of priorities?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I was ready for this one
> 
> *Powertec Squats*
> up 130 lbs over last time
> ...



  You were well beyond ready for this workout!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I agree....*PRING* on power week


 Now now , Don't make fun of Jake


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Rocco32
> I agree....PRING on power week





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

>



Ahhh the standard Jake reply !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You were well beyond ready for this workout!


 Thanks Trip ! 
Now I'm getting prepared for Fridays Chest/bi's. Hoping for at least bodyweight for bench then I hope to get close to the 200 mark again soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Now now , Don't make fun of Jake


c'mon now...PRING IT!
...we might have a new IM catch phrase...

...like I've never misspelled a word...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 14, 2005)

WHAT ?? only 400lb for squats?????  
just kidding..nice leg workout!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

Incredible w/o Brother Gary, awesome Squats!!! Your definatly back in gull swing now my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

Pring.  Pring.  Anybody home?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o Brother Gary, awesome Squats!!! Your definatly back in gull swing now my Friend!!!


 
evidently, Gary works out like a bird...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow.  Great workout, G.  Very impressive!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> evidently, Gary works out like a bird...


 Full swing


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> c'mon now...PRING IT!
> ...we might have a new IM catch phrase...
> 
> ...like I've never misspelled a wurd...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> WHAT ?? only 400lb for squats?????
> just kidding..nice leg workout!!



thanks Billie


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o Brother Gary, awesome Squats!!! Your definatly back in gull swing now my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel !  I see you had another awesome wo . Congrats on the 20 reps !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pring.  Pring.  Anybody home?



LOL  where's Jake  when ya need him ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> evidently, Gary works out like a bird...



Burner doesn't miss a trick does he ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Wow.  Great workout, G.  Very impressive!



thanks PY    How's things ?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow  Fantastic workout


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow  Fantastic workout


 Why thank you Miss Devlin !  I see you had a killer cardio session today


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Why thank you Miss Devlin !  I see you had a killer cardio session today



Why you are welcome.  Yeah I did and now when I get up after sitting for only 5 minutes I walk like an old lady   Got to love DOMS


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Posted Dec 13, at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dinner and a movie of B in her teddy.  How can you go wrong there?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 15, 2005)

BOILER...wow...um...I'm so flatted, I see he listed the food first...  I bet you were starving!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

*Cardio 12-15-05*

25 minutes Stationary bike 
6 miles.

would like to do some cardio wts  but have been fighting a sore throat and didn't want to be out in the refrigerator working out


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 25 minutes Stationary bike
> 6 miles.
> 
> would like to do some cardio wts  but have been fighting a sore throat and didn't want to be out in the refrigerator working out


Nice  Take care of yourself, smart move not going out in the freezer


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

Havent you got a space heater, or a propane one?  Im sure it would heat it up quick.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

*GAAAAAAARYYYYY!!!!*

Wassup gramps!!!  Hows it going?

Hows the rehab going?  Hows the grandkids?  Hows the workouts been coming along?  Just got back from a while off swing by my journal later to check up! 

In a very famous mans words....ILL BE BACK!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 25 minutes Stationary bike
> 6 miles.
> 
> would like to do some cardio wts  but have been fighting a* sore throat* and didn't want to be out in the refrigerator working out



Oh no, not you too...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice  Take care of yourself, smart move not going out in the freezer




Thanks Rocco


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Haven't you got a space heater, or a propane one?  I'm sure it would heat it up quick.



Yes Its "heated" but I didn't want to warm it up for 30 min for 15 to 20 min use. Plus as a senior citizen I am very susceptible to sicknesses


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Oh no, not you too...



Yup !  Thats what I get for visiting the journals of all the other sickies


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *GAAAAAAARYYYYY!!!!*
> 
> Wassup gramps!!!  Hows it going?
> 
> ...


Going great! Yesterdfays power leg wo was one of the best yet   Grandkids are incredible.

Welcome back


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

You're a grandpa?  Impressive.  You're cock diesel for a grandpa.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yes Its "heated" but I didn't want to warm it up for 30 min for 15 to 20 min use. Plus as a senior citizen I am very susceptible to sicknesses



Can't blame you for not wanting to heat it up for such a short session.  Plus if memory serves me, even when you do "heat it" it only gets up to around 45 by the end of the lifting.  Take care of yourself, we can't have grandpa getting sick for Christmas


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

Better safe than sorry, good lookin cardio my Friend!!! How do you feel now?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're a grandpa?  Impressive.  You're cock diesel for a grandpa.



Hey CP  

I'll take that as a compliment    Now I have to go look up "cock diesel"  

OMG !!!
*cock diesel* 

The black, sweet-tasting, ejaculatory elixir which many African cultures believe a man emits if he correctly enunciates the arcane word 'Dukdukhjjuutybuqu' upon orgasm."
I'm afraid your wife will die within 5 hours."
"Nah it's alright doc, i'll just pump her full of cock diesel and she'll be right as rain."


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Can't blame you for not wanting to heat it up for such a short session.  Plus if memory serves me, even when you do "heat it" it only gets up to around 45 by the end of the lifting.  Take care of yourself, we can't have grandpa getting sick for Christmas



You remember correctly Devlin   Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Better safe than sorry, good lookin cardio my Friend!!! How do you feel now?


Hey Angel  
Well the throat is better but now I've graduated to sinus' clogged one minute and running the next


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Angel
> Well the throat is better but now I've graduated to sinus' clogged one minute and running the next


 I can't stand that!!! Heres wishing you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2005)

Nothing like increasing on ALL your exercises!

Nice going GW!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Hope yo shake it soon, GW.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yes Its "heated" but I didn't want to warm it up for 30 min for 15 to 20 min use. Plus as a senior citizen I am very susceptible to sicknesses



hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!  This made me LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner doesn't miss a trick does he ?


..if I was only as consisstant w/ my workouts...I'd be looking as good as u, G!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> "Nah it's alright doc, i'll just pump her full of cock diesel and she'll be right as rain."



Man, if I had a nickel for every time I've used that line... or, better yet, every time I'm GOING to use that line...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2005)

*ANGEL *
Thanks bud

*YM*
Thank you sir. it did feel good.

*Boiler*
Thanks, I'm trying

*Jake*
Glad my misery could bring you some sunshine    

*Burner*
Thanks, but if your wo's were more consistent you'd look a hell of a lot better than me 

*Py*
Let me know what the reaction is first time you use it   I don't think that was what CP meant but I thought it was "cute"

"Do wo doday, I dot a told "


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Angel
> Well the throat is better but now I've graduated to sinus' clogged one minute and running the next



One word - antihistamines.

Ever notice how sicknesses always seem worse in the winter?


----------



## bludevil (Dec 16, 2005)

Know the feeling, just now getting over my cold, hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2005)

I've been sick for a while with sinuses...I hope yours don't last 2 months! 

um...good luck with that cock diesal thing..it sounds kinky!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey CP
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment    Now I have to go look up "cock diesel"
> 
> ...



I'm going to assume you made that up, haha.  It really just means muscular.  Diesel is slang around my way for muscular, and cock is analogous to an enhancer like very or extremely.  Hehe.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> One word - antihistamines.
> 
> Ever notice how sicknesses always seem worse in the winter?



 got 'em


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Know the feeling, just now getting over my cold, hope you have a speedy recovery



Thanks Blu


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I've been sick for a while with sinuses...I hope yours don't last 2 months!
> 
> um...good luck with that cock diesal thing..it sounds kinky!!



I'd shoot myself after the first month


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume you made that up, haha.  It really just means muscular.  Diesel is slang around my way for muscular, and cock is analogous to an enhancer like very or extremely.  Hehe.


  CP, I'm not smart enough to make up something like that. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cock+diesel


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> CP, I'm not smart enough to make up something like that.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cock+diesel


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Thats hilarious!

But yea CP had it right its a jacked mutha!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> CP, I'm not smart enough to make up something like that.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cock+diesel



 

Think my favorites are ....





> cock diesel link: A human entity that is extremely muscular and ripped out of control. So ripped in fact, that they cannot even turn around to wipe their own ass.






> A term indigenous to the southern Virginia region used to descibe something that trancends the boundaries of badass.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

Take your pick, they can all be used to describe Gary!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

g'morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Take your pick, they can all be used to describe Gary!


Well thank ya Mr. PY


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



Hmmm  You laffing at me ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> g'morning!



Howdee Mr. Burner


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

*Power Chest/Bi's 12-19-05*

*BB Bench Press -*
185 x 6
200 x 5  
200 x 4  
Finally back to 200 lbs !!
Start w/200 nt

*Incline Db Bench -*
3 sets 70 x 6
Try 75 nt

*Weighted dips - *
50 x 6
50 x 5

*BB curls  -*
90 x 6 
95 x 6
95 x 6
start w/95 nt

*Alt. Db curls -*
50 x 6
50 x 5

*Cable hammer curls -*
60 x 6
60 x 5
these are great ! Using a rope and at the top my hands tend to "Y" out putting that extra stress on the bi.

*Notes:*
3 Min RI's 

After 3 days off the sore throat is gone but I still have a head full of snot. Which I was reminded of everytime I bent over or laid back on a bench .


----------



## bludevil (Dec 19, 2005)

congrats on getting back to the 200 club, good look'n power w/o. 

Gotta hate the snot making you gag, went through it last 2 weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

way to go on pushin that weight!
Hope that congestion clears up soon for ya...know all about that...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice lifts ... welcome back to the club


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome w/o my Friend!!! Glad your feeling better, I think it's my turn now though  !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> congrats on getting back to the 200 club, good look'n power w/o.
> 
> Gotta hate the snot making you gag, went through it last 2 weeks.



LOL Thanks Blu , The wo was pretty good all things considered .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> way to go on pushin that weight!
> Hope that congestion clears up soon for ya...know all about that...



Thanks Burner   I am looking forward to being 100 % again


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice lifts ... welcome back to the club



Thanks YM ,
I think I'm getting back into the groove. Just in time  for my week off. Been at it for about 10 weeks now and usually take a week off every 8-12 weeks.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o my Friend!!! Glad your feeling better, I think it's my turn now though  !!!



Thanks Angel,

Hate to hear you're taking a turn at having a cold


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

I love finding new ways to use the cable stations, and I love the rope handle.  Using them for hammers seems like a great idea!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I love finding new ways to use the cable stations, and I love the rope handle.  Using them for hammers seems like a great idea!


Try um you'll like um


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *BB Bench Press -*
> 200 x 5
> 200 x 4
> Finally back to 200 lbs !!
> Start w/200 nt



Really nice numbers all around on that workout Gary.  

Seeing the weights hit a number ending in 00 is like watching an odometer rolling over to the next 10,000 number.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Really nice numbers all around on that workout Gary.
> 
> Seeing the weights hit a number ending in 00 is like watching an odometer rolling over to the next 10,000 number.


Thanks Trip. LOL you're right


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Burner  I am looking forward to being 100 % again


 
...I give u a good compliment...and u insult my por, innocent cat.....I'm hurt...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Congrats on hitting 200   Hope the nasty congestion clears up soon.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I love finding new ways to use the cable stations, and I love the rope handle.  Using them for hammers seems like a great idea!


You should see the one at my gym.  It has these 3' arms that can be adjusted at any angle and they can be raised up and down.  I watch people do all kinds of crazy stuff on them when I'm doing cardio .  One day there was this guy doing this act where he would grab one cable with both hands and swing forward like he was swinging an axe.  It looked hard on the back and difficult to repeat the same action twice.  But, I bet he felled two trees while I was peddling away.

Nice workout, GW!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

I luv that machine! I do my flyes on them.
Someone showed me a great burn down w/ that.
Either start with the arms at the top and do a set of 10, then immediately move the arms to the horizontal and do another set of 10, then immediately put the arms on the top or bottom (opposite of where u started) and try and knock out that lsat set of ten.
It kills....I can only do 2 sets before I am totally baked...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I luv that machine! I do my flyes on them.
> Someone showed me a great burn down w/ that.
> Either start with the arms at the top and do a set of 10, then immediately move the arms to the horizontal and do another set of 10, then immediately put the arms on the top or bottom (opposite of where u started) and try and knock out that lsat set of ten.
> It kills....I can only do 2 sets before I am totally baked...



The one at my gym has 10 positions on the vertical axis.  I can only imagine trying to burn thru that many reps.  Yikes.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

yep..it's brutal..therefore, u will like it...
30 reps total...get 'er done!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...I give u a good compliment...and u insult my por, innocent cat.....I'm hurt...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Congrats on hitting 200   Hope the nasty congestion clears up soon.


Thanks Dev


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You should see the one at my gym.  It has these 3' arms that can be adjusted at any angle and they can be raised up and down.  I watch people do all kinds of crazy stuff on them when I'm doing cardio .  One day there was this guy doing this act where he would grab one cable with both hands and swing forward like he was swinging an axe.  It looked hard on the back and difficult to repeat the same action twice.  But, I bet he felled two trees while I was peddling away.
> 
> Nice workout, GW!



Thanks Boiler.

I think I've seen wood choppers or axe swings or something like that in someones journal. I want to say CowPimp but not sure, maybe


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> .I can only do 2 sets before I am totally baked...



So most of the time you are only half - baked ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

Heya whore I mean gary!

Good lookin chest w/o there!  Weights have grown nicely since I've been around mucho congrats!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya whore I mean gary!
> 
> Good lookin chest w/o there!  Weights have grown nicely since I've been around mucho congrats!



Thanks, I guess you need to be around more  so my wts will continue upward


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2005)

*cardio 12-20-05*

Clean cardio -
2 sets Oly bar x 15
2 sets 55 x 15 
5 sets 60 x 12
6 sets 65 x 10

Min HR 115
Max HR 150

30 sec RI's


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

I think you are right about Pimp and woodchoppers.  It's one of the things he suggested I try out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> So most of the time you are only half - baked ?


Can I get a judges ruling,  please?
uh-mm, yeop..ok, ok...ok....

results: mildly funny...keep working on it...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

u might like this, G-
I went to the Nissan dealershp yesterday to price a new Titan. (very $$ for what I want..)

There was a car..I thought was a kit car...come to find out, it is an actual Lamborgini Diablo. I figured it was a kit...it was out in less than perfect weather...and the front air dam had been damaged. Nope. Come to find out, it belongs to some retired 4-start general. Also owns a couple Vipers and such...must be nice...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Clean cardio -
> 2 sets Oly bar x 15
> 2 sets 55 x 15
> 5 sets 60 x 12
> ...


Nice cardio Gary. Do you feel it adequately taxes you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Try it, Rocco, you'll like it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Try it, Rocco, you'll like it.


I'm afraid that would mess with my developing technique to much. Anything over 5 reps even with light weight can be detrimental.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice cardio Gary. Do you feel it adequately taxes you?


 
Hell...it taxes me just reading it!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u might like this, G-
> I went to the Nissan dealershp yesterday to price a new Titan. (very $$ for what I want..)
> 
> There was a car..I thought was a kit car...come to find out, it is an actual Lamborgini Diablo. I figured it was a kit...it was out in less than perfect weather...and the front air dam had been damaged. Nope. Come to find out, it belongs to some retired 4-start general. Also owns a couple Vipers and such...must be nice...



Man, I hate people like that.  Makes me want to be one of them.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Can I get a judges ruling,  please?
> uh-mm, yeop..ok, ok...ok....
> 
> results: mildly funny...keep working on it...



So does the bar you work at have a comedy night ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u might like this, G-
> I went to the Nissan dealershp yesterday to price a new Titan. (very $$ for what I want..)
> 
> There was a car..I thought was a kit car...come to find out, it is an actual Lamborgini Diablo. I figured it was a kit...it was out in less than perfect weather...and the front air dam had been damaged. Nope. Come to find out, it belongs to some retired 4-start general. Also owns a couple Vipers and such...must be nice...



Damn Generals


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice cardio Gary. Do you feel it adequately taxes you?



Hmmm good question .  I would say it does , I know several times this morning i thought " Damn that was 30 secs !! Felt like 10 1 "


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Try it, Rocco, you'll like it.



I think Rocco recommended it to me way back when but never did it until recently. Back when he was know a s Rock . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man, I hate people like that.  Makes me want to be one of them.


 Me too .  

Speaking of military people. The asshole who lived , The key word now is "lived", next door to me was a retired Lt. Col. Had a big 2 story , historic house , several Jags , etc etc.  Well he died on a jogging track about a month ago so now his place and stuff are up for sale. Iam so close to getting my wife talked into buying his house.  Then I can rent this one out and get to choose my neighbor.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> So does the bar you work at have a comedy night ?


every time I walk in the club, my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm always smiling.....
just the other night at closing.(we call 'push out')
I walked up on a group of people who were still milling about, not getting ready to leave.
I said my usual: "Ladies and gentleman, we have closed for the night. If you have a tab, please take care of it and make your way to the front door. Have a good night." Accompanied by a smile.
The group was a good group, they just had not left yet. Got to joking a little...the one guy looked at me..and said:
hmm..he's smiling....but wearing gloves....maybe we should leave before the smile goes away.

I am always nice and polite to people initially. They are there to have a good time, and I am gonna make sure they have it, as long as they stay 'within the lines'.
I always joke w/ customers. I am gonna miss that part when I leave there next year.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Me too .
> 
> Speaking of military people. The asshole who lived , The key word now is "lived", next door to me was a retired Lt. Col. Had a big 2 story , historic house , several Jags , etc etc. Well he died on a jogging track about a month ago so now his place and stuff are up for sale. Iam so close to getting my wife talked into buying his house. Then I can rent this one out and get to choose my neighbor.


nice....my pops is a ret. Lt. Col. also known as a 'telephone colonel'
= he doesn't get a secretary till full bird..


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm always smiling.....
> just the other night at closing.(we call 'push out')
> I walked up on a group of people who were still milling about, not getting ready to leave.
> I said my usual: "Ladies and gentleman, we have closed for the night. If you have a tab, please take care of it and make your way to the front door. Have a good night." Accompanied by a smile.



At this bar I used to frequent on Sunday nights, when it got to be closing time, the owner would say, "People, it's 1 o'clock.  You have to leave.  You don't have to go home, but you can't stay here."  After a while, some of the regulars used to join in, like we were singing a song.  Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

kinda funny...I will start intop saying that..and the customers will finish it!
That's great, now get the fuq outta my bar...and have a good night...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

Crazy cardio my Friend!!! Hows it goin for you? Enjoying the Heat wave we have? LOL!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok your cardio makes mine look like a walk in the park


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok your cardio makes mine look like a walk in the park



A walk in the park says Little Miss One Hour of Cardio.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 21, 2005)

Don't know about G, but clean cardio kicks my butt. Probably why I went back to the treadmill for cardio , Guess I'm too much of a pansy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks boys and girls  




> A walk in the park says Little Miss One Hour of Cardio.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

*Power  Back 12-21- 05*

*Weighted pullups -*
3 sets 30 x 6
try 35 -40 nt

*Seated cg rows - *
180 x 6
190 x 6
190 x 6
start w/190 nt

*Barbell shrugs -*
3 sets 275 x 6
try 285 nt

*Rack Deads  -*
3 sets 285 x 6
try 290 - 295 nt
I tried 300 on sets 2 & 3 but couldn't budge it .  
285 wasn't that easy but I could of done more reps at that weight.
Maybe it was the change in ROM.    When I first started doing these I was right above my knee.  Now I'm below the knee and working my way farther down .

*Notes:*

3 min RI's 

Started out my day being behind . I was sleeping goooood this morning .  So I was short on time and skipped abs. Oh well .. Billie does enough for both of us


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weighted pullups -*
> 3 sets 30 x 6
> try 35 -40 nt



 Well look at that!  



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> skipped abs. Oh well .. Billie does enough for both of us





Let's get her to up the reps to 300 so I can get some benefit too.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Well look at that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean from the pictures of her 6 pack abs? 
That John Basedow guy's got nothing on her workout.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

GW, on those rack deads do you pause after each rep?  That's what I'm assuming but wanted to check.

Nice job on the weighted pullups.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Well look at that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Trip , got a ways to go to get back up there with YM and NT. 

Lets just make her the designated ab worker for the group


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, on those rack deads do you pause after each rep?  That's what I'm assuming but wanted to check.
> 
> Nice job on the weighted pullups.



Thanks Boiler,
yup , pause after each rep


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>



Hey NT   I was just thinking about you today.  Do you ever here from Jill ? Have coffee anymore ?  Happy Holidays


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 21, 2005)

er....what 6 pack abs?? I don't think my BF% has ever been that low ...  right now they are hidden uner a nice layer of "insulation" 

Rocco was the one that got me started on the 200 reps...I like it a lot


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2005)

It looks like your pulling strength is going up!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> er....what 6 pack abs?? I don't think my BF% has ever been that low ...  right now they are hidden uner a nice layer of "insulation"
> 
> Rocco was the one that got me started on the 200 reps...I like it a lot



That Rocco... always getting people to torture themselves


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It looks like your pulling strength is going up!!


 seems to be , wish my push was as good. One of these days


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weighted pullups -*
> 3 sets 30 x 6
> try 35 -40 nt
> 
> ...



Weighted pullups   That is just not right  Great workout


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Weighted pullups   That is just not right  Great workout



Hey !  You're right ,  thats probably half of what I use to do.    But you'll be adding wt soon and then ... oh the looks you'll get from people at the gym


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

I have to agree on that, Dev.  G, keep that kind of stuff to yourself, huh?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey !  You're right ,  thats probably half of what I use to do.    But you'll be adding wt soon and then ... oh the looks you'll get from people at the gym




 More looks  I think I can deal with that


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey good job getting back into the 200s on bench press the other day.  I just broke that barrier a few weeks ago myself after recovering from my shoulder injury; it feels damned good!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have to agree on that, Dev.  G, keep that kind of stuff to yourself, huh?



Oh okay


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> More looks  I think I can deal with that


 
You want more looks ?  We could give you more looks   Break out the webcam


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey good job getting back into the 200s on bench press the other day.  I just broke that barrier a few weeks ago myself after recovering from my shoulder injury; it feels damned good!


Cp , 
Thanks , it does feel good. And congrats to you too


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 22, 2005)

*Cardio 12-22-05*

25 min Bike
6.1 miles 
Min HR 103
Max HR 143


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> More looks  I think I can deal with that



You want more looks?    I can help with that.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey NT   I was just thinking about you today.  Do you ever here from Jill ? Have coffee anymore ?  Happy Holidays



and happy holidays to you.  Not really.  I believe she is still working up by my house.  I might stop by and say hello to her tomorrow (she works at the mall and I have to do my last minute shopping  )


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 25 min Bike
> 6.1 miles
> Min HR 103
> Max HR 143



So you're up to 25 minutes now.    Trying to catch our favorite cardio princess?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Weighted pullups  That is just not right  Great workout


what's wromg w/ weighted pull ups?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with them, if you can do them.  It's just that some of us are still trying to do them with BW only.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So you're up to 25 minutes now.    Trying to catch our favorite cardio princess?



Nope , just trying to stave off the effects of the holidays as best I can .  After  the first of the year I might give her a run for her money though !


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nope , just trying to stave off the effects of the holidays as best I can .  After  the first of the year I might give her a run for her money though !



Bring it on


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with them, if you can do them. It's just that some of us are still trying to do them with BW only.


I know...just having a little fun....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Bring it on



Feeling spunky today, are we?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Feeling spunky today, are we?



Yeah. Had the office to myself most of the day, had techno going, was having fun.

Now I'm cleaning up and heading off to the gym for cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

u were dancing...weren't u....admit it!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 23, 2005)

*Power  Delts / tri's  12-23-05*

*BB Press -*
125 x 6 
125 x 5 
125 x 5
First set was super strong and strict . set 2 & 3 - reps 4 & 5 were a struggle  

*Upright row - ng -*
3 sets 110 x 6
try 115 nt

*Bent over seated Db raises*
2 sets 45 x 6
try 50 nt

*Cg Bench press -*
3 sets 180 x 6
elbows flared a bit on last coup[le of reps on sets 2 & 3 

*Triceps pressdown -*
2 sets 85 x 6

*Rev grip pressdown -*
2 sets 75 x 6

*Notes:*
3 min RI's 
To look at the numbers it looks like a pretty good wo, everything was up at least 5 lbs over last time. But it didn't feel like anything special   Except the BB presses.

Happy Holidays Everybody !! See ya Jan 1st 2006  

Taking a week off from lifting and diet, then look out !  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

good workout! I like the mil presses!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking super strong on the delt exercises, Gary.  Enjoy your week off.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2005)

Heya bud good lookin w/o's!

Enjoy your holidays and vacation!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks guys !  I'll still be around whoring up journals though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice "last workout of the year"


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice "last workout of the year"



Thanks YM , never thought of it like that


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

I had mine Wednesday apparantly..still feeling bad

anywho...Happy Holidays Gary!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I had mine Wednesday apparantly..still feeling bad
> 
> anywho...Happy Holidays Gary!!!



Thanks Billie   Hope you're better soon !


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks guys ! I'll still be around whoring up journals though


WAHOO! Just informed that they want everybody out of the building @ 1:30 to lock it up! YEAH!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*
Awesome w/o too Brother Gary!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

GW,  Have a great Holiday!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas Gary! Enjoy spoiling those grandkids while enjoying the vacation from the gym


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Gary!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Enjoy your week off.  Happy holidays.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas Gary, way to finish the year out strong. I, like you are taking the week off from dieting. I've already put a hurting on some food. Wanna compete to see who can gain the most weight


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody ! Hope you had a great holiday!!

Felt great to "sleep in" this morning.  Too bad i have to go to work . That tight-ass MFing boss of mine isn't giving me a paid holiday for Xmas this year because it fell  on Sunday and he closed the store for the day         

Blu, no thanks . I might win if it was a competition and that's one I don't need to win


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2005)

...besides....I'd 'win' that one...fork down...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

Please...y'all are amatuers when it comes to putting food away.  Let me present my old photos as "exhibit 1"...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Gary? Hope you had a Great Christmas my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2005)

Everyone else's journals are at the top of the page.  May as well get yours up there, too.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Everyone else's journals are at the top of the page.  May as well get yours up there, too.




Thanks for the bump Trip.    makes it easier to find


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

what gives, G?  You think you're on vacation or something?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

he's taking a couple days off...so some of us mere mortals have a chance to catch up to him....


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 28, 2005)

Not making it to the gym isn't any way to catch up


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

u haven't been to my journal yet today, have ya....I've alrady BEEN to the gym...so there....


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 28, 2005)

Actually, I did check it out before I posted that, but I didn't scroll up enough to see your workout... Too many posts after it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

what can we say....we are a sociable group!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner, how'd you change the name of your journal?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor Burner... what will we do if/when he gets in the gym on a regular basis ? No one to pick on then


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner, how'd you change the name of your journal?



Oh wait, this is Gary's journal.   I got confused when I didn't see any workouts in here.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Oh wait, this is Gary's journal.   I got confused when I didn't see any workouts in here.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Oh wait, this is Gary's journal.   I got confused when I didn't see any workouts in here.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Oh wait, this is Gary's journal.   I got confused when I didn't see any workouts in here.




Ouch!  Good one, trips!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

Chomping at the bit yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'll have u know I went to the gym this morning, thank you very little...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Chomping at the bit yet?




Yup,

have my wo's planned for the next 3 weeks   Just need to revamp the diet and saturday is weigh and measure and pic day -


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

I will be here waiting for all of those my Friend, hows everything???


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 29, 2005)

How's it going GW?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yup,
> 
> have my wo's planned for the next 3 weeks   Just need to revamp the diet and saturday is weigh and measure and pic day -


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

'morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2005)

hey Everybody !!!

Shwooo... shaved for the first time in a long time . Lost a couple pounds just from that. Definetly need to get started with the tanning ( can we say Casper ? )  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

u lost the hair sweater?


Was'sup, G!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, I understand the tanning thing.  I've never done it in my life, but after posting my pics, I'm pretty sure I'll be doing it before I post any more!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u lost the hair sweater?
> 
> 
> Was'sup, G!



  It wasn't that bad .  But I am ready for my close up with *Insert Porn Starlets name here*  if thats TMI too bad


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I understand the tanning thing.  I've never done it in my life, but after posting my pics, I'm pretty sure I'll be doing it before I post any more!



I usually go for about 3 weeks in April  and that lasts me through the fall . Didn't do it last year, will be doing it this year for sure .


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It wasn't that bad .  But I am ready for my close up with *Insert Porn Starlets name here*  if thats TMI too bad


Did you see the guy in "40 year old virgin" get waxed.  I heard him in an interview say he really did it on camera for the effect. OUUUCHHH!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hey Everybody !!!
> 
> Shwooo... shaved for the first time in a long time . Lost a couple pounds just from that. Definetly need to get started with the tanning ( can we say Casper ? )  LOL


    I hear ya there my Friend, I HATE the sun, so my tan is mostly fake!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

One word: Melanoma


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya there my Friend, I HATE the sun, so my tan is mostly fake!!!


honkee...

(I think that is a funny word...sorry..)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Did you see the guy in "40 year old virgin" get waxed.  I heard him in an interview say he really did it on camera for the effect. OUUUCHHH!!!!!



someone mentioned waxing in another post, and that is has a cumulative effect that removers don't.  (Meaning the stuff eventually thins outs and stops growing, I suppose.)  Anyone know if there is truth to that, and how long it takes?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It wasn't that bad . But I am ready for my close up with *Insert Porn Starlets name here* if thats TMI too bad


 

.........you shaved "THAT"     ???????????


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> .........you shaved "THAT"     ???????????


"Dude! it looks like a bonzai tree!"
-Harold and Kumar go to White Kastle


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "Dude! it looks like a bonzai tree!"
> -Harold and Kumar go to White Kastle


I actually saw that movie and, well, err, ........it was pretty freakin' good!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 30, 2005)

GDUB!!! hahaha, You crazy fool!! How are you doing?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

Where are the workouts man?  Don't tell me old age is catching up with your already?!  Haha, just kidding man.  Have to bust yer chops now and again.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I actually saw that movie and, well, err, ........it was pretty freakin' good!



That pic rocked!   NPH is the man!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> honkee...
> 
> (I think that is a funny word...sorry..)




Thats Mr. Honkee


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> .........you shaved "THAT"     ???????????



Billie is no where to be found for days.... mention porn and POOF!! there she is  

Hi Billie!  How are ya ?

You ready for our close up ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> GDUB!!! hahaha, You crazy fool!! How are you doing?


Fish !!!!!!!!!!  You still alive ? LOL   I'm getting mentally prepared for my next training cycle. Starts tomorrow. Got my work cut out for me but I know I'll make it


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Where are the workouts man?  Don't tell me old age is catching up with your already?!  Haha, just kidding man.  Have to bust yer chops now and again.



Got one coming up for you tomorrow    Old age !! LOL  what is that ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

*Stats for the New Year -the beginning*

Well the tell of the tape/bf calculator/scale  wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  Problem areas are still the same .

Here's what I am starting with:

Height: a shade over 6 ft.
Weight: 190
neck: 15.25
chest: 43.5
biceps: 15.25
forearms: 13.25
waist: 34
thigh: 23.25
calf: 15

BF% : guestimate at 14 %
3 point USNavy says 16%
7 point Rusty Iron says 7% so I doubled it and went with that  

Pics coming as soon as I can up load them   But I will keep you in suspense for a few hours . I'm headed out the door for my weekly trip to town . Got to get out of hooterville for awhile every week or I go crazy


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

Good lookin stats my Friend, can't wait for the pics!!! Have a Great New Year, and a Safe one too!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 31, 2005)

wow....what a way to bring in the New Year!!


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great year Gary, hope the resulotions dont give you any trouble


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin stats my Friend, can't wait for the pics!!! Have a Great New Year, and a Safe one too!!!


Thanks Angel, happy new years to you and yours


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow....what a way to bring in the New Year!!


I think that rates at least     and I'll raise you a


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> Have a great year Gary, hope the resulotions dont give you any trouble



Luke !!!!!!!!!  How the hell are ya ?   Lookin' big in the avi


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, G.  Be safe!


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke !!!!!!!!!  How the hell are ya ?   Lookin' big in the avi




I am 'perfect'    I just stopped by to wish you guys luck in '06.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2005)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> I am 'perfect'  I just stopped by to wish you guys luck in '06.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

*PY*
No problem , in bed by 10 pm   You be careful if you go out  

*Luke *
Same to you  ! What forum are you on nowadays ?

*The Infamous minO lee*


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

*pics*

This is as good as it gets for now.


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> This is as good as it gets for now.




You might have alot more luck in that region if you regulate your choline/inositol levels.  That shouldn't be a problem to get rid of.     Looking GOOD Mr. G!  

You can always find me around www.louisdorman.com/forum


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> This is as good as it gets for now.



Looking good, G!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> You might have alot more luck in that region if you regulate your choline/inositol levels.  That shouldn't be a problem to get rid of.     Looking GOOD Mr. G!
> 
> You can always find me around www.louisdorman.com/forum



Luke , care to elaborate ?


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke , care to elaborate ?




Sure, I'm in the process of throwing together some Vitamin Profiles anyway.

B vitamins are extrememly important in the digestion/processing of your food.  Unfortunately they are water soluable vitamins so activity pulls them right out of your system.  Also, the more you eat, the more essential they become.  Here are some of the ones I've recently found to be really important.  

*Folicin* (folic acid) 
This is the key for protein digestion.  Folic acid is the key that activates HCl.  HCl gets the first swing at breaking down a polypeptide--->peptide----> amino acid sequence.  Folicin (latin for foliage) means 'leafy green'  That's why I eat 12 cups of green beans a day  
*B6*
B6 is key for proteins too... but it's even more important in the usage of amino's.  It's used in the conversion of glycogen---->glucose and will also pull amino's along for the ride as the uptake of amino's is very simliar to that of glucose.  (pump... like the Na+/K+ pump )  Na+/K+ pump--->http://www.louisdorman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=130
I have most luck ~ the 400mg a day level of B6... I've noticed above that I have too much energy and have trouble falling asleep (no joke)  If you spread out B6 with free amino's and like 15g of a medium glycemic carb, you wouldn't beleive the energy you could pull out of that!

*Choline/Inositol*  Both function as a unit.  They are key in emulsifying fats (triglycerides, FA's ect).  Well, actually Choline does the breaking and Inositol is responsible for moving it.  Choline is so damn important; especially in liver health.  Fats, obviously, take the longest to break.  So they can really slow down your liver with everything else it's doing as well.

*I think that if you just focused on digesting everything you eat, you really don't even need to make any real changes to reach that goal in the above pic.  I've got a ton of little secrets from the past year, experimenting with my water soluables and minerals.  (AND STRES!  Stressors will halt digestion).  Just remember, that if you eat something and don't use it... you're going to store it.  Don't give your body any opportunity to do that.

*I could give you levels of what to shoot for on the above if you are interested, but you have to keep in mind that what I know is tailored to my own diet.  I mean, if you eat more fish that red meat, you'll need more minerals and less B's.  And vise versa.  You're pH is very important as well.  You set your pH depending on the GI' of your carbs, and your level of protein.

*It's also very important to keep a consistant ratio among all of the B's in the Complex.  You have to think of the B Complex as a swimming pool; and when your body needs a specific one it reaches into the 'pool' for it.  So, don't overload yourself with one or the other (like the fools that shoot 5g of B12).  This will severely limit the avaliability of the remaining essential B vitamins.

I seem to be having alot of luck though.  I am a LEAN mofo right now, and I'm still growing like a weed!    Give me one more year and I'll blow everybody's mind  

Cheers Mr. G


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Dude, that is some great info!  

You should consider putting the vitamin profiles in a journal like Boiler has going with home gardening.  There would be a lot of people interested, I think.


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, that is some great info!
> 
> You should consider putting the vitamin profiles in a journal like Boiler has going with home gardening.  There would be a lot of people interested, I think.




Nah, I'm just passing through.  See you gents next year


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm just passing through.  See you gents next year




thanks Luke ,
you damn gypsy    You're looking lean for sure .   Oh I sold my Porsche a few months back . You still have yours ?  No I don't want to buy it.  I will hold my breath until I find one I really want instead of just getting one to say I have one  

Happy New years !!! Don't wait a whole year to check back in


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

u sold the Porsche????????????



???????????
               ???????????
                              ??????????
what...did u get a mimi-van????


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u sold the Porsche????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no mimi-van   I'm down to the Town Car, the pickup, the 'vette, the Jag and the Super Bee and the Valiant


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

well...good to see that u aren't in a shortage for a set of wheels...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No, no mimi-van   I'm down to the Town Car, the pickup, the 'vette, the Jag and the Super Bee and the Valiant



 Care to share...say the vette? Just kidding, I wouldn't know how to act that close to the ground after driving a truck for years.

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Gary


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, GW!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...good to see that u aren't in a shortage for a set of wheels...




LOL, you never know when old dad may have to loan out a vehicle cos one of the childrens is out of commish


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Care to share...say the vette? Just kidding, I wouldn't know how to act that close to the ground after driving a truck for years.
> 
> Happy New Year!!!



Hey Dev  

That one has a very special memory attached to it


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Trip, Boiler !


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Dev
> 
> That one has a very special memory attached to it



  Not sure if my ears could handle hearing about that memory


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2006)

*Rep range  Legs  1-1-06*

5 min wu on bike
1 light set squats

*Leg extensions -*
2 sets 115 x 9

*Powertech Squats -*
3 sets 300 x 12

*Smith lunges*
2 sets 80 x 15
I have always hated these. LOL  they burn !!

*Lying leg curls -*
75 x 9
70 x 9

*Db SLDL -*
2 sets 55 x 12
try 60 nt.

*Single leg curl -*
12.5 x 15
10 x 13

*Standing calf raises -*
190 x 20
190 x 18
190 x 15

*Seated calf raises -*
145 x 23
140 x 20

*Notes:*

2 min RI's on everything 'cept calves. 1 min RI's on calves


Took it kind of easy for the first wo after a week off. Try to do better starting tomorrow


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Not sure if my ears could handle hearing about that memory



Well, you probably could but I won't subject you to it


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 5 min wu on bike
> 1 light set squats
> 
> *Leg extensions -*
> ...



Not bad after a week off.  Did you have a good New Year's?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2006)

*Revamped training/diet*

Made some drastic changes ( drastic to me anyway. LOL ) in my diet/exercise program.

Doing P/RR/RR/S like I was but with a few changes. 

I was doing a split where it took 4 wo's to do the entire body and was doing it in a weight day, then a cardio day, WD, CD, WD, CD, day off so it took 8 days to do the entire body.

Still doing body split into 4 wo's but will look like this :
Day 1 - Legs
Day 2 - Chest/bis/abs in Am  Cardio in Pm
Day 3 - Cardio in Am & Pm  "Dev, told you I was going to give you a run for your money"
Day 4 - Back/abs in Am  Cardio in Pm
Day 5 - Delts/tri's/calves in Am  Cardio in Pm
Day 6 - Cardio in Am & Pm  
Day 7 - OFF DAY

I know it looks like a lot of cardio but I also made some changes in diet. I was doing something close to 50/35/15 , P/C/F and around 2400 calories. 

I will be starting at close to 3000 cals 50/35/15 C/P/F and see what that does for me for a few weeks before making any changes.  This will mean a boatload more carbs, one reason for the increased cardio. Would rather work off the extra calories that cut calories to get my calorie deficit,  but with this many carbs I can cut them if need be and still be taking in plenty to keep my energy/strength up. Thats my reasoning however wrong it might be  

Also on the P/RR/RR/S - the Power and Shock will be standard stuff as far as reps/RI's. First week of RR will be standard RR rep ranges ( 7-9, 10-12, 13-15) , second week will be different mix of exercises from first week and rep ranges will be 10-12, 13-15, 16-20. RI's standard RR stuff.

Regular P/RR/S is a 9 week program between breaks so this one will be 12 weeks (Maybe . LOL )  Everythiing is subject to change.  Especially if someone with more knowledge than me ( everybody )  points out the flaws in my plan. But remember I am a stubborn old man and may just do this no matter what anyone says  

The end.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Not bad after a week off.  Did you have a good New Year's?



Thanks Dev, it was basically just another day except for the time spent with the oldest grandson. He is such a character, keeps us on our toes and fills the house with laughter.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

nice pics gary!! 

HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice pics gary!!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS!



Thanks Billie, I hope the next ones in about 12 weeks are much better.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

*ReP Range Chest / Bi's / abs 1-2-06*

*Bench Press -*
3 sets 175 x 9
up 10 lbs and reps were up  
try 180 nt

*Incline Db bench -*
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 10
reps were up

*Dips -*
BW x 12
BW x 11 
Up 1 rep !!! Woo Hooo !! LOL
I will get 2 sets BW x 15 or die trying  

*BB curls -*
2 sets 85 x 9
last 3 reps each set were soso . will stay here until they ARE ALL GOOD.

*Alt. Db curls -*
40 x 11
40 x 10
up 5 lbs  

*Cable hammer curls -*
40 x 15
40 x 13
up 5 lbs 

*Hanging knee raises -*
20 x 9
35 x 9
35 x 9
try 40 nt

*Seated cable crunches -*
2 sets 100 x 12
try 110 nt

*Side bends -*
25 lb db's 2 sets 15

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything cept abs. 1 min RI's on abs.
Cardio tonight .. OH BOY !!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Still doing body split into 4 wo's but will look like this :
> Day 1 - Legs
> Day 2 - Chest/bis/abs in Am  Cardio in Pm
> Day 3 - Cardio in Am & Pm  "Dev, told you I was going to give you a run for your money"
> ...



Did you quit your job?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did you quit your job?



LOL  I'm trying  but those damn Powerball numbers aren't cooperating


----------



## Devlin (Jan 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL  I'm trying  but those damn Powerball numbers aren't cooperating


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

*Cardio 1-2-06*

20 + mins stationary bike
HR between 110-130 (60-70% of max HR)

Cardio for the next 12 weeks will be a mix of bike, cleans. squats and combinations of the 3.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 2, 2006)

You did your cardio and your weight sessions seperately? Anyway, good going GW, I'm glad to see you're back in the game consistently now.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You did your cardio and your weight sessions seperately? Anyway, good going GW, I'm glad to see you're back in the game consistently now.


Yes I did


----------



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Gary  Whats doin?? You over injuries and stuff yet??


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Gary  Whats doin?? You over injuries and stuff yet??



Yup, been at it for about 10 weeks, took the week off between Xmas and NY and just starting back up again


----------



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats great mate  I did the same thing with the break. Gotta love that holiday time with family


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

First workout is looking awsome G! do you do your dips on with your feet on another bench, or do you do them upright?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Still doing body split into 4 wo's but will look like this :
> Day 1 - Legs
> Day 2 - Chest/bis/abs in Am  Cardio in Pm
> Day 3 - Cardio in Am & Pm  "Dev, told you I was going to give you a run for your money"
> ...



Damn, you're a thug.  Go get 'em killer.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Smith lunges*
> 2 sets 80 x 15
> I have always hated these. LOL they burn !!


Me too!
Happy New year!
That is one thing I use the smith machine for....
when the legs get a litle stronger . I will add those in...I remember doing those with a plate per side...after 2 sets...I was crying like a little girl...gawd, those things KILL!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 3, 2006)

Great looking Diet/Exercise Plan for 06, w/o's are look'n good as well. Good job on all the increases in weight/reps on last few workouts.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Agressive plan, G.  Glad I'm not the one doing it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Day 1 - Legs
> Day 2 - Chest/bis/abs in Am Cardio in Pm
> Day 3 - Cardio in Am & Pm "Dev, told you I was going to give you a run for your money"
> Day 4 - Back/abs in Am Cardio in Pm
> ...


you're doing my split..except I start chest, then legs...oh..and u are  actually doing cardio..


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Excellent w/o Brother Gary, I like the split, thats what I did when I did P/RR/S too!!! I like your ratio's too, and the idea of burning off fat instead of starving is right up my alley, sounds like someone has read BTFFTM to me!!! Me too, way to go!!! My ratio's are right about 45-50% carbs, 40% protein, 15% fat!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

*Riss -*
Hope you stick around for awhile  

*Billie -*
I do my dips upright mostly , although I think I do the bench dips as a drop set during shock week.

*CP -*
Thanks ! LOL I will give it my best

*Burner -*
When your legs get stronger ?  I think you're strong enough to do them now mister  


> you're doing my split..except I start chest, then legs...oh..and u are actually doing cardio..


 LOL. Dammit Burner , do some cardio and quit your crying  

*Blu - *
Thanks bud ! 

*PY - *
You really think it looks aggressive ? KEWL   But if you're going to wo with Angel you could surely do my wo.

*Angel -*
Thanks Angel. my BFFM sits right beside my chair for easy  access


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

*Cardio 1-3-05*

*Clean Cardio*
15 sets total 20 -25 minutes
30 sec sets . 30 sec RI's
Min HR 124
Max HR 136


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Burner -*
> When your legs get stronger ? I think you're strong enough to do them now mister


ssshhhh......
I'll see about tomorrow....instead of leg press....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ssshhhh......
> I'll see about tomorrow....instead of leg press....



Come on Burner...suck it up and join us.  Cardio is not that bad.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Come on Burner...suck it up and join us. Cardio is not that bad.


no...it sux. I've tried it. 
.....fine....ok..u...win...I will try it again....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no...it sux. I've tried it.
> .....fine....ok..u...win...I will try it again....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no...it sux. I've tried it.
> .....fine....ok..u...win...I will try it again....


Don't do it Burner   As long as you aren't doing cardio I'll look better than you .    That'll get him going. What guy his age wants a 50 yo fart to look better than he does !!!  )


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

shut up...just shut up....you had me at:I'll look better than you...you had me at...I'll look better than you...



on that note...it's time to lock up the office. Gotta get to Walmart...Wedding Crashers is out on video! Gotta get a copy! g'night!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> shut up...just shut up....you had me at:I'll look better than you...you had me at...I'll look better than you...
> 
> 
> 
> on that note...it's time to lock up the office. Gotta get to Walmart...Wedding Crashers is out on video! Gotta get a copy! g'night!



Hey why not try watch the movie while doing cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey why not try watch the movie while doing cardio


'cause I don't have any cardio machines at the hacienda....I cannot jog in place and watch....AND! I am gonna get it, go home and go to bed....0430 comes kinda early....
long day 2morrow. Gotta get up, do legs, be up in the mountains, (45 minute drive) to meet w/ listing agent to go back to see the property I did not get to last week, then go back down the mountain, do one more item, THEN go to my full time job...oy.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

Oy....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't do it Burner  As long as you aren't doing cardio I'll look better than you .    That'll get him going. What guy his age wants a 50 yo fart to look better than he does !!!  )


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


psst , Billie.. did you highlight the "empty space in that post between "That will get him going and the  ? A little trick from I think it was DeadBolt. LOL


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Oi, clean cardio.  I've done some of that before in my circuit training gigs.  That'll definitely get your heartrate up there.  What kind of weight do you use for that?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't do it Burner   As long as you aren't doing cardio I'll look better than you .    That'll get him going. What guy his age wants a 50 yo fart to look better than he does !!!  )



You're evil, teasing poor Burner like that!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oi, clean cardio.  I've done some of that before in my circuit training gigs.  That'll definitely get your heartrate up there.  What kind of weight do you use for that?


I use 55-60 lbs.  Pretty damn heavy


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

*Rep Range Back/abs 1-4-06*

*Weighted W.g. Pullups - *
25 x 8 ...up 5 lbs
25 x 8 ... up 10 lbs 
25 x 6 ... up 15 lbs 

*1 arm Db rows -*
3 sets 60 x 12
Wanted to do Rack deads but I couldn't get the bar started, dropped some weight , tried again , same story .Did that several times and got pissed cos I was wasting time so just did 1 arm rows . I lowered the bar again for the deads so just have to find the right weight to start with. LOL 

*Seated cable rows -*
150 x 15
150 x 12

*Slant board crunches -*
3 sets 25 x 9
try 30 nt.

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
2 sets 80 x 12

*side bends -*
2 sets 25 Db x 15

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything cept abs. 1 min RI's on abs

Wasted a lot of time on the deads. But now that I think about it it was probably pretty funny. I was really trying to phsyc myself up and then I'd get pissed !! LOL  Anyway who knew lowering the bar a 1-2 inches would make that much difference.. I'll be better prepared next time


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 4, 2006)

what...only 80lb on your cable crunches?? I know you can do better than that, Mister!!   j/k....great looking workout


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what...only 80lb on your cable crunches?? I know you can do better than that, Mister!!   j/k....great looking workout



  I do better( heavier ) , just depends on the rep range.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome lookin w/o Brother Gary!!! Don't fret the Deads, you'll be back at 'em in no time, uh.................. they will be Angel Style right my Friend!!! LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome lookin w/o Brother Gary!!! Don't fret the Deads, you'll be back at 'em in no time, uh.................. they will be Angel Style right my Friend!!! LOL!!!



During rep range they are Angel style


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

Great job on the pullups!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Great work, G!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, appreciate it


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Another great workout


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wanted to do Rack deads but I couldn't get the bar started, dropped some weight , tried again , same story .Did that several times and got pissed cos I was wasting time



What height are you starting the rack deads from?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Another great workout




Thanks Dev !

*Trip*
an inch or so below the knee . What ya got for me ?  I was planning on just dropping the weight until I found something I could pull


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

Impressive work on the pullups.  I'm very jealous


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I use 55-60 lbs.  Pretty damn heavy



Hell, I do the timed C&Js with just the bar.  We have 45s and 55s, so whichever.  It doesn't take that much!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Thats funny about the Deads... At least we know your trying hard


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Impressive work on the pullups.  I'm very jealous




Hi very jealous, glad to meet you . LOL  
Thanks Boiler


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hell, I do the timed C&Js with just the bar.  We have 45s and 55s, so whichever.  It doesn't take that much!



Well I'm doing , I think they are called, hang cleans .  Probably makes a difference. All I know is it gets the HR up


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thats funny about the Deads... At least we know your trying hard



That I am !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

*Rep Range Delts/tri's/calves 1-5-06*

*Alt. Db press-*
50 x 8 reps up
50 x 7 up 5 lbs over last time 
50 x 7 up 5 lbs over last time
Next time I'll get 3 sets of 9  

*Incline Db rev flyes -*
3 sets 30 x 12
up 5 lbs over last time 
Try 35 nt

*Cable Side laterals -*
2 sets 12.5 x 15
up 2.5 lbs

*Weighted dips -*
3 sets 30 x 9 
up 5 lbs
try 35 nt

*Rev grip pressdown -*
55 x 12   up 5 lbs 
60 x 12  up 10 over last time
Start w/ 60 nt

*Kickbacks -*
2 sets 30 x 15 
try 35 nt

*Seated calf raises -*
160 x 20 
160 x 18
160 x 15

*Standing calf raise -*
160 x 25
160 x 21

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything except calves. 
1 Min RI's on calves 


*PM Cardio*
20 min bike 
HR between 110 -130
4.24 miles


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2006)

I saw Jill just after Christmas, but she was very busy with clients.  I will go back maybe this weekend and see if I can buy her a coffee and catch up on whats going on.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I saw Jill just after Christmas, but she was very busy with clients.  I will go back maybe this weekend and see if I can buy her a coffee and catch up on whats going on.



 Cool !!  Its amazing , I was typing in my wo this morning and when I typed nt ( next time ) of course I thought " wonder what NT is up to " and BAM !!!  here you are!! Now if I could just do that with a winning Powerball jackpot ticket  

Don't forget to tell her HI from the gang her at IM


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2006)

Shall do ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning! Great workout! I think I am gonna do the standing bb presses tomorrow...they are sick and painful...so therefore, I shall do them!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Morning! Great workout! I think I am gonna do the standing bb presses tomorrow...they are sick and painful...so therefore, I shall do them!




Thanks Burner  

Hope you get all the sickness and pain you desire . LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2006)

nice looking workout Gary!  I bet those kickbacks were tough....I can't imagine using a 30lb db!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 5, 2006)

Impressive w/o, I'd be exhausted after all those sets.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Burner
> 
> Hope you get all the pain you desire . LOL


yeah...my mom wants me to get married too....she wants grandbabies to spoil...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Excellent w/o Brother Gary!!! Impressive #'s all around!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> an inch or so below the knee . What ya got for me ?  I was planning on just dropping the weight until I found something I could pull



That's what I would suggest.  Start at about 50% of your 1RM and work your way up.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice looking workout Gary!  I bet those kickbacks were tough....I can't imagine using a 30lb db!



I bet you could do several reps .  I'll spot/encourage you


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Impressive w/o, I'd be exhausted after all those sets.



Thanks Blu , 

is that a lot of sets ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...my mom wants me to get married too....she wants grandbabies to spoil...



Go for it !  I recommend it .  Babies are great whether they are your kids or your grandkids


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o Brother Gary!!! Impressive #'s all around!!!



Thanks Angel


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's what I would suggest.  Start at about 50% of your 1RM and work your way up.



Thanks Trip !

1RM      Whats that ? LOL


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...my mom wants me to get married too....she wants grandbabies to spoil...



 Don't look to me for that.  NO babies coming out of my body   Only 4 legged kids for me. Plus my mom spoils them just as much as a real kid.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Alt. Db press-*
> 50 x 8 reps up
> 50 x 7 up 5 lbs over last time
> 50 x 7 up 5 lbs over last time
> ...



Those kickbacks make me want to say ouch.  You're killing me with the weighed dips.  I'm still at just BW    Great workout


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Those kickbacks make me want to say ouch.  You're killing me with the weighed dips.  I'm still at just BW    Great workout



Thanks Dev, 
Nothing wrong with BW dips, they lead to weighted dips


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

*whoa !!!!!!!*

Holy Chit !!

I just went to www.gotmercury.org and according to them my mercury exposure is 590% of the EPA limits !!!!

NO more Tuna for this guy


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Heya gary lookin good in here....just catching up on a few of your workouts.....man I have alot of catching up to do!

Hows everything else going?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Holy Chit !!
> 
> I just went to www.gotmercury.org and according to them my mercury exposure is 590% of the EPA limits !!!!
> 
> NO more Tuna for this guy


Thats what keeps you so young gary....no need to tan b/c all that mercury gives a natural shimmer to your skin


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey DB  

Thanks , wo's are going great. Be a week or so before I decide how the new diet is going.  Oh and other than I glow in th edark everything is hunky dory .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB
> 
> Thanks , wo's are going great. Be a week or so before I decide how the new diet is going.  Oh and other than I glow in th edark everything is hunky dory .


Rock on my friend!  Whats your current goals?  Still trying to lean out or you gonna come to the land of fat guys and bulk some more with me! C'mon I need a parter to bulk clear into the summer!  I dont care what I look like on the beach heh so I figure I got 10years to pack on as much mass as possible


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Rock on my friend!  Whats your current goals?  Still trying to lean out or you gonna come to the land of fat guys and bulk some more with me! C'mon I need a parter to bulk clear into the summer!  I dont care what I look like on the beach heh so I figure I got 10years to pack on as much mass as possible



Just trying to get lean and mean  . LOL  If I ever do another bulk it will not be until this fall .  But thats a big if and I wouldn't call it a bulk so much as a screw the diet and workout anyway kind of deal.  I figure the get big boat has sailed and left me behind .  If there was a place like this available when I was your age I'd do the same as you .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Just trying to get lean and mean  . LOL  If I ever do another bulk it will not be until this fall .  But thats a big if and I wouldn't call it a bulk so much as a screw the diet and workout anyway kind of deal.  I figure the get big boat has sailed and left me behind .  If there was a place like this available when I was your age I'd do the same as you .


C'mon gary its no fun being skinny....you work so hard at it. Its easy to stay fat!  Well I must respect your wishes but I still don't like not having a bulking parter all damn summer


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

Ahh...the voice of youth.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2006)

my mercury level is only 460, so I guess I'm cool for now


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ahh...the voice of youth.


So your tellin me you didn't miss me?!?!  C'mon I make all you old farts feel young at heart I know it!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> So your tellin me you didn't miss me?!?!  C'mon I make all you old farts feel young at heart I know it!



Oh sure...it reminds us how little we knew at your age too.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> my mercury level is only 460, so I guess I'm cool for now



460 is good ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Oh sure...it reminds us how little we knew at your age too.



You tell him PY


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2006)

*AM Cardio 1-6-06*

Cardio squats -
15 sets 90 x 30 secs
30 sec RI's
HR 110 -130


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Don't look to me for that. NO babies coming out of my body  Only 4 legged kids for me. Plus my mom spoils them just as much as a real kid.


well...there goes the wedding of the century.....


so, do tell..why do u not want kids?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2006)

*PM Cardio 1-6-06*

25 min Bike
HR 110 - 130


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, how long have you been doing P-RR-S?  Seems like a mainstay for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

2 sessions of cardio?? Your da Man my Friend!!! Lookin good!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how long have you been doing P-RR-S?  Seems like a mainstay for you.



The first time  I did PRRS was Aug 2004, did a couple of 9 week cycles. Then did some Max OT, some Max GC  ( max ot with my own tweaks ), then some BFL stuff and back to PRRS. I like the variety.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 2 sessions of cardio?? Your da Man my Friend!!! Lookin good!!!



Thanks Angel, 

I'm sure you will be doing quite the bit of cardio yourself here in the near future.  I suffer from the same affliction as you .. the I want to look my best for the IM gathering at your comp


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2006)

This is the first time for two a day cardio, right?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...there goes the wedding of the century.....
> 
> 
> so, do tell..why do u not want kids?



A few reasons....I don't have the patience for them, wouldn't want to sentence a child to the torture of migraines (chances high I would pass them genetically to a child since they run in the family), and then add in my eggs been nuked just about every year with radioaction so pregnancy not suggested.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> This is the first time for two a day cardio, right?



Yup , I meant to do 2 on Tuesday but overslept


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2006)

*weigh in 1-7-06*

Weight :
186.5
lost 3.5 lbs 

Hard to believe I lost that much.  I increased my cals by 400-500 a day over what I was eating . 
Was doing 50 P/ 35 C / 15 F.  Now doing 45-50 C 35-40 P / 15 F . 
No changes in diet this week or wo's. Stay the same and see what happens this week.  

Take body measurements and BF readings next weekend .


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm prolly gonna go with a higher Protein ratio, I was reading in Venuto's book, about being carb sensitive, I'm definatly an endomorph (LOL) so I'm gonna try a different route and keep a CLOSE eye on my progress too, going with a 45/35/20 (P/C/F) ratio!!! It's totally scientific isn't it my Friend??? Looking good Brother Gary, got any big plans over the weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm prolly gonna go with a higher Protein ratio, I was reading in Venuto's book, about being carb sensitive, I'm definatly an endomorph (LOL) so I'm gonna try a different route and keep a CLOSE eye on my progress too, going with a 45/35/20 (P/C/F) ratio!!! It's totally scientific isn't it my Friend??? Looking good Brother Gary, got any big plans over the weekend?



Hey Angel,

I'm sort of carb sensitive , but with the increased cardio I hope to counter that, I guess it also depends on what kind of carbs you use . I have mine split 50/50 between the  starchy  and fibrous  carbs. Morning is all starchy carbs, midday is a blend and evening is all fibrous.
Scientific ? To a point, but have to tweak it for individual use though.

I'm sure you'll do great , especially with Riss' help. I can gaurantee people will be paying even closer attention to your journal over the next few months so I hope you give details like start listing your meals and stuff .

On weekends I'm pretty much a full time grandpa   We ( more like the wife ) watch the youngest grandson Mon thru thursday while his mom and dad work . Then Friday afternoon the older one comes over in the late afternoon and spends most of the weekend with us  

How about you ? Any big plans with lilbit ?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

I will my Friend, might start another journal to keep my new routine and diet stuff all together, not sure just yet, but I will make it as complete as I can (any advice along the way is appreciated)
No, not any plans, just the usual tea parties, playing with dolls and ALL the fun things that would get me laughed at, but are priceless in my world ya know!!! Thanks for the help and inspiration from you along the way too my Friend, have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Oh sure...it reminds us how little we knew at your age too.


HAhaha oh my god I can't stop laughing..... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2006)

Heya gary congrats on the 3.5lbs lost!!!  Awsome job!

Hey is everyone looking to be super lean for archies comp???  I am looking to be anywhere in the 210-220 range but far from lean!!!  I will be a pudgy bastard LOL!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya gary congrats on the 3.5lbs lost!!!  Awsome job!
> 
> Hey is everyone looking to be super lean for archies comp???  I am looking to be anywhere in the 210-220 range but far from lean!!!  I will be a pudgy bastard LOL!



Hey some one in the group pic is gonna have to look big and strong instead of lean and mean. Might as well be you


----------



## Devlin (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats on the 3.5 pound loss


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Congrats on the 3.5 pound loss



Thank you pretty lady !


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

How old are the grandkids?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How old are the grandkids?



Hey CP.

Zach is 15 months old and Braden is 9 months old .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

*Memo to self*

Stick with shaving !!!!!!!  Never , never, never use one of those hair removing lotions again !!!!!

Tested on my arms first. no problem so covered them and waited the recommended time and wiped off. . A couple of red spots but they didn't burn or itch .  So I slather it on the chest and ab area. 
No problems until it came time to take it off !! OUCH OUCH OUCH !!!!    
99% of my chest/ab area is on fire!!! Like a bad sunburn!!!  It hurts just to wear a shirt  I think I'll just sit in the recliner today and think about what I've done to myself   I'm just glad I didn't put any on my legs


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

What brand did you use? I use nair and have never had a problem!!! Chemical burns doo suck though!!! Have you put any lanolin (sp) on it, that helps put moisture back really fast!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> What brand did you use? I use nair and have never had a problem!!! Chemical burns doo suck though!!! Have you put any lanolin (sp) on it, that helps put moisture back really fast!!!



Don't remeber the brand name.  I used green ice (aloe vera ) and it burned even worse for about a half hour. Lanolin would be better ?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

I've used the nair for men, no problems, and I'm pretty fair skinned.  

I'm thinking about trying a wax, despite the pain.  Any truth about the long term effects of reduced growth?  Anyone know?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

I like lanolin, it's rather thick to apply, but helps rather quickly!!! I have tried wax, and if you can handle the pain, more power to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear it gary.....I had a similar experience when I used it....but I think mine was nivea for men or something.

Just keep the lotion on it and you'll be alright.

As for waxing....more power to ya I'll stick to shaving for now until I get to lazy and decide to do the full body wax heh.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear it gary.....I had a similar experience when I used it....but I think mine was nivea for men or something.
> 
> Just keep the lotion on it and you'll be alright.
> 
> As for waxing....more power to ya I'll stick to shaving for now until I get to lazy and decide to do the full body wax heh.



Its not nearly as bad as it was.  I will survive   I see you made it over to buildingmass.com I'm looking forward to the Feb Ironman for the PRRS II article.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

I know you will my Friend!!! As far as my measurements, I'm at a loss right now!!! Maybe I should just give up.................. 
Only kidding!!! Don't you give up on me Brother Gary!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Its not nearly as bad as it was.  I will survive   I see you made it over to buildingmass.com I'm looking forward to the Feb Ironman for the PRRS II article.


Have you been visiting regularly?

I have turned the only other guy in my firehouse who works out onto prrs.  Gave him some sample routines and the first article eric wrote hope she joins over the or here to keep a log!

It should be out already is some areas right?  B/c it always comes out like a month in advance....maybe while at work one day when I'm in another part of the state I'll hit a book store!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Have you been visiting regularly?
> 
> I have turned the only other guy in my firehouse who works out onto prrs.  Gave him some sample routines and the first article eric wrote hope she joins over the or here to keep a log!
> 
> It should be out already is some areas right?  B/c it always comes out like a month in advance....maybe while at work one day when I'm in another part of the state I'll hit a book store!



I look in like once a week but thats about it.  I was in Walmart and they still had Jan edition


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I look in like once a week but thats about it.  I was in Walmart and they still had Jan edition


I will have to make a few stops and really look this time around!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

I subscribe to Ironman, but I have seen Ironman constantly in Borders and my Schnucks too, just to let ya guys know where to look!!! How do you like shaving Brother Gary? It takes me forever and about 4 razors LOL!!! Thats why I like Nair!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I subscribe to Ironman, but I have seen Ironman constantly in Borders and my Schnucks too, just to let ya guys know where to look!!! How do you like shaving Brother Gary? It takes me forever and about 4 razors LOL!!! Thats why I like Nair!!!


Yea I may have to check one of those places out in my area.

As for shaving...no way no razors man!  I don't shave as much as I use to but when I was shaving regularly I was using an elctric shaver.  It got everything.  Now I use a buzzers just to keep the hair at bay but I don't use my elctric shaver to get that super close shave during the winter!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

Electric shavers huh? Hmmmmmmmmmm. never thought about that one!!! What brand of shaver do you use?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Have you tried the vibrating razor from Gillette?  I bought one (for my face) and really like it.  Haven't thought to try it anywhere else.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Have you tried the vibrating razor from Gillette?  I bought one (for my face) and really like it.  Haven't thought to try it anywhere else.


Yes Sir, I have one, Mach 3 or something like that!!! Works great, just not a fan of using a razor on my body, you've seen me Brother Pylon, too much hair for that!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

Yikes Gary....at least you didn't use it..."down under" first....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Yikes Gary....at least you didn't use it..."down under" first....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Have you tried the vibrating razor from Gillette?  I bought one (for my face) and really like it.  Haven't thought to try it anywhere else.



Ther wife uses one of those personal groomers on me sometimes


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I subscribe to Ironman, but I have seen Ironman constantly in Borders and my Schnucks too, just to let ya guys know where to look!!! How do you like shaving Brother Gary? It takes me forever and about 4 razors LOL!!! Thats why I like Nair!!!



Shavings a bite but what else am I going to do on a dreary winter night


----------



## Devlin (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've used the nair for men, no problems, and I'm pretty fair skinned.
> 
> *I'm thinking about trying a wax, despite the pain.  Any truth about the long term effects of reduced growth? * Anyone know?



 I have a high tolerance to pain and no way will I even consider getting my legs waxed. I tolerate the eyebrows and yes it does take longer for it to come back.  Don't know about the legs.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I have a high tolerance to pain and no way will I even consider getting my legs waxed. I tolerate the eyebrows and yes it does take longer for it to come back.  Don't know about the legs.



Good to know. I don't think I would do my legs, either.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Electric shavers huh? Hmmmmmmmmmm. never thought about that one!!! What brand of shaver do you use?


I have a remington shaver and I think my mustach trimmer is a ghillet (sp?).  I use the trimmer to take off the hair when its long but it leaves a tiny stuble then when I want it super soft I just bring the face shaver to the stubles and its perfect!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Yikes Gary....at least you didn't use it..."down under" first....


Yea not funny.....I'm a living testiment that the warnings not to use it there ARE THERE FOR A REASON!

And I'll stop there let your mind piece together the details!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

Damn, I am the only one here who doesn't shave anything but my face?  Haha.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

Like Dev...I also get my eyebrows waxed, but I would consider trying a leg or bikini wax...no one in my area does them though.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Like Dev...I also get my eyebrows waxed, but I would consider trying a leg or bikini wax...no one in my area does them though.



I think I would need some nice drugs or be nice and drunk to even consider the bikini wax.   I would consider the legs, but would need drugs on board first.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Yikes Gary....at least you didn't use it..."down under" first....


hey, it looks like a bonzai tree!
-Harold and Kumar go to White Kastle..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> A few reasons....I don't have the patience for them, wouldn't want to sentence a child to the torture of migraines (chances high I would pass them genetically to a child since they run in the family), and then add in my eggs been nuked just about every year with radioaction so pregnancy not suggested.


yeah...I do wonder if I REALLY wanna be a parent. There are both good and bad...U want to have a child...see them grow up to be a man or woman....and all in between...
but...hmm....

u get nuked? What's wrong with having a three headed baby? 
(could grow up to be a super hero..)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, I am the only one here who doesn't shave anything but my face?  Haha.



Not to worry CP, I'm with you.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 9, 2006)

Wifey likes a clean chest, I found Nair for men works best for this.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

well, Dev...the woman that does my eyebrows uses this stuff to numb it first...I'm thinking you could use it on bikini line also??  oh well..we can just shave for now!! 

sorry to whore up your journal Gary....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

*Rep Range II  Chest / bi's /abs 1-9-06*

*Incline Db bench press -*
3 sets 70 x 9
reps were up 
try 75 nt.

*BB Bench -*
175 x 7  
155 x 9
145 x 9
wt. up/reps down
start w/155 nt


*Db Flyes -*
45 x 15
45 x 13
up 5 lbs 

*Alt. hammer curls - *
2 sets 45 x 9
wt and reps up 

*Cable preacher curls -*
40 x 12  str8 bar
40 x 12 cambered bar

*Drag curls -*
2 sets 45 x 15
try 50 nt

*Hanging knee raises-*
3 sets 45 x 9
up 10 lbs 

*Kneeling cable crunches-*
2 sets 80 x 12
try 85 nt

*Side bends -*
2 sets 25 x 15

*Notes: -*
2 min RI"s on everything cept abs.
1 min RI's on abs

Thought this wo would be a killer on me after the hair removal fiasco/  But the only thing that was much of a problem was Flyes and drag curls. 

Cardio tonight  

*PM Cardio -*
20 min bike
4.1 miles


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, Dev...the woman that does my eyebrows uses this stuff to numb it first...I'm thinking you could use it on bikini line also??  oh well..we can just shave for now!!
> 
> sorry to whore up your journal Gary....



Ohh must be nice.  I don't get any numbing before eyebrows get done  

Sorry Gary....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Incline Db bench press -*
> 3 sets 70 x 9
> reps were up
> try 75 nt.
> ...


think it was a mental barrier that u didn't get your weight?
'sometimes u are hot..sometimes u are not'...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, Dev...the woman that does my eyebrows uses this stuff to numb it first...I'm thinking you could use it on bikini line also?? oh well..we can just shave for now!!
> 
> sorry to whore up your journal Gary....


I say: if ya are gonna whore up the journal...there should be photograghic illustrations of how you wax the bikini area....call me crazy, but I think G wouldn't mind....


----------



## bludevil (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> think it was a mental barrier that u didn't get your weight?
> 'sometimes u are hot..sometimes u are not'...



Agreed, not a big deal unless it starts being repetitive.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh must be nice.  I don't get any numbing before eyebrows get done
> 
> Sorry Gary....


AWWW  poor Dev !  Come here and I'll numb ya   I'll numb both of you


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> think it was a mental barrier that u didn't get your weight?
> 'sometimes u are hot..sometimes u are not'...



I think I transferred numbers from a different wo to this one.  I should of started w/155 . I started with 175-185  on the day when I do bench press first. That make sense? So , yeh , I guess it was a mental thing. LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> AWWW poor Dev ! Come here and I'll numb ya  I'll numb both of you


hey, ya dirty old man! I know that trick!
put your head into their cleavage and go...num! num! num! num! num! num! num! num! num! num! 


I like your style, sir...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think I transferred numbers from a different wo to this one. I should of started w/155 . I started with 175-185 on the day when I do bench press first. That make sense? So , yeh , I guess it was a mental thing. LOL


yeah...I do. Got your 'rhythem' off? Like...doing a workout in a different gym/different type of bench? 

if u notice...I ALWAYS start off most lifts w/ a certain pound. I use that first warm up set to 'feel' how my workout is gonna go.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Gary, I would keep the same weight, and I bet you nail 9 reps next time!!! I hope I didn't offend you yesterday, I didn't mean anything by it, I just freaked out when I saw my #'s drop!!! Felt like I had done something wrong ya know!!! Enough about me, your w/o's are inspiring to say the least my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey, ya dirty old man! I know that trick!
> put your head into their cleavage and go...num! num! num! num! num! num! num! num! num! num!
> 
> 
> I like your style, sir...




You got it


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Gary, I would keep the same weight, and I bet you nail 9 reps next time!!! I hope I didn't offend you yesterday, I didn't mean anything by it, I just freaked out when I saw my #'s drop!!! Felt like I had done something wrong ya know!!! Enough about me, your w/o's are inspiring to say the least my Friend!!!



No problem Angel , I wasn't offended.  
Thanks


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

WOW. All I saw as I was scrolling down was "Put your face in their cleavage and go 'numnumnumnum!'"

HI G-DUB!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> WOW. All I saw as I was scrolling down was "Put your face in their cleavage and go 'numnumnumnum!'"
> 
> HI G-DUB!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Holy Shikes, It took me a long time to get caught up on this one.  That will teach me to be lazy and unmotivated.  Sucks that we've lost the wedding of the century.  I was going to comment on a lot of things that I read but all that sticks in my mind are the girls shaving their bikini lines and Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle.  That was the dumbest movie that I actually liked.  Nice looking workouts, GW .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Whores all of ya!

And gary your married for god sakes!  Look at the way your talking!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Good man!!!  Now I know why I love this man so much!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey, ya dirty old man! I know that trick!
> put your head into their cleavage and go...num! num! num! num! num! num! num! num! num! num!
> 
> 
> I like your style, sir...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> WOW. All I saw as I was scrolling down was "Put your face in their cleavage and go 'numnumnumnum!'"
> 
> HI G-DUB!!



Hahaha, this journal wouldn't be complete without some talk of fun with titties.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> WOW. All I saw as I was scrolling down was "Put your face in their cleavage and go 'numnumnumnum!'"
> 
> HI G-DUB!!



Hey Fish ,
no telling what you'll find in here nowadays . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Holy Shikes, It took me a long time to get caught up on this one.  That will teach me to be lazy and unmotivated.  Sucks that we've lost the wedding of the century.  I was going to comment on a lot of things that I read but all that sticks in my mind are the girls shaving their bikini lines and Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle.  That was the dumbest movie that I actually liked.  Nice looking workouts, GW .



Hey Boiler,
Thanks, yes things have been rather diverse in here lately .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Whores all of ya!
> 
> And gary your married for god sakes!  Look at the way your talking!!
> .
> ...



Yeah, I can still talk the talk , but too old to walk the walk


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



num num num num


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hahaha, this journal wouldn't be complete without some talk of fun with titties.



   whats left ? Any subject we have missed ?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> whats left ? Any subject we have missed ?



Which bathroom should a transsexual use?  Or do they get equal access?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Which bathroom should a transsexual use?  Or do they get equal access?



Having a crisis on the road PY ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

*Cardio 1-10-06*

*Am Cardio -*
20 min bike
4 miles

*Pm cardio -*
Clean cardio
10 sets 55 x 15
5 sets 60 x 12
30 sec RI's


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Am Cardio -*
> 20 min bike
> 4 miles
> 
> ...



What's "clean cardio"  ???   I think I would like "dirty cardio" better.....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's "clean cardio"  ???   I think I would like "dirty cardio" better.....



Thats when my wife makes me clean the house so she can watch her 
movie(s)   I'm too old for "dirty cardio " 

But just on the outside chance that you were only half joking, clean cardio is cardio doing cleans .  But I'm sure you knew that


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Having a crisis on the road PY ?



Nope, just always wondered.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can still talk the talk , but too old to walk the walk


They have prescriptions for that type of thing now, G...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> And gary your married for god sakes!  Look at the way your talking!!



Wed, not dead.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2006)

well, we've covered shaving, bikini lines, and boobies...what next?? booties?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

ladies first....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Brother Gary, your NEVER too old my Friend!!! Good lookin cardio too!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Am Cardio -*
> 20 min bike
> 4 miles
> 
> ...



Nice   But think I would draw the line on twice a day cardio


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2006)

How much you weighing now?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, we've *covered *shaving, bikini lines, and *boobies*...what next?? *booties*?



I think most of those in here would agree... Boobies and booties should be uncovered not covered


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, your NEVER too old my Friend!!! Good lookin cardio too!!!



Itry to remember that but i keep forgetting ( must be older than I think )

Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nice   But think I would draw the line on twice a day cardio



My 2 still don't add up to your 1


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How much you weighing now?



down to 186.5


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

*REP rANGE ii bACK / ABS 1-11-06*

*Cg weighted chins -*
30 x 8
30 x 6
25 x 7
Stick with 30 until i get 3 sets 9

*Seated face pulls -*
3 sets 70 x 12
try 75 nt

*Seated Good Mornings -*
3 sets 60 x 15
try 65 nt

*Seated cable crunch -*
90 x 9
100 x 9
115 x 9
start w 115 nt

*Hanging knee raises -*
3 sets 35 x 12
try 40 nt

*Side bends -*
3 sets 25 x 15

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything cept abs 
1 min RI's on abs 

Must of been feeling lazy when I made up this wo. Just noticed I have 3 "seated" exercises in a row .

*Cardio in the pm  *
20 min  Bike
4.1 miles


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> down to 186.5


wahoo! I wanna weigh that! (I did....3 years ago...)
keep it cranking!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

Gary...I think your just trying to show off with those weighted pullups...


j/k


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

...she's on to you......


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome w/o, your pullups are incredible my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Gary...I think your just trying to show off with those weighted pullups...
> 
> 
> j/k




You aint seen nothing yet Baby !  I think my best was 90 for 4 reps on Wg pullups . Not as strong on chinups .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...she's on to you......


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o, your pullups are incredible my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice work, G, but only 20 min cardio?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

AM and PM cardio...  You sick and twisted individual...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, G, but only 20 min cardio?



Gotta leave room for the day when 20 min doesn't have any effect


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> AM and PM cardio...  You sick and twisted individual...



CP, 
I just don't want Angel to feel all alone


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice looking w/o, and cardio in the pm to boot. I'm tired just thinking about the w/o.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Very nice looking w/o, and cardio in the pm to boot. I'm tired just thinking about the w/o.



If that  made you tired you must be out of shape that was a soso wo  
Thanks Blu


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

*Rep Range II Delts/tris/calves  1-12-06*

*Standing BB press -*
115 x 9  up 15 lbs
115 x 9  up 10 lbs
115 x 7 
stick w/ 115 until get 3 sets 9

*Upright rows -*
3 sets 90 x 12
up 5 lbs but gonna try 95 nt

*Seated BO Db flyes -*
2 sets 35 x 15
Damn these burn . Glad I only do 2 sets  

*C.G. Bench press - *
160 x 9
160 x 8
160 x 7
up 10 lbs 
stick with this until I get 3 sets 9

*Tri pressdown - *
70 x 12
70 x 11
reps were up 

*Rev grip pressdown -*
55 x 10  too heavy
45 x 15 barely

*Seated calf raises - *
160 x 20 
160 x 20
160 x 19  

*Standing calf raises -*
180 x 20
180 x 16 
too heavy , try 170 nt

*Notes: *
2 min RI's on everything cept calves 
1 min RI's on calves 

*PM cardio *
20 min bike
4.2 miles


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> If that  made you tired you must be out of shape that was a soso wo
> Thanks Blu



I've been had


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

How long does it usually take you to finish a w/o? Just wondering cause of all the reps and I'm upping my reps, so I want to see exactly how out of shape I am


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Gary!!! Your right on the edge of completeing those my Friend, I say stick with the weight, you will HIT it next time!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> How long does it usually take you to finish a w/o? Just wondering cause of all the reps and I'm upping my reps, so I want to see exactly how out of shape I am



All depends on whether its' P or RR or S but if you threw them all together and averaged them up I'd say 45-50 at most


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Gary!!! Your right on the edge of completeing those my Friend, I say stick with the weight, you will HIT it next time!!!



Thanks Angel , 
I'm sure I will


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

GREAT w/o Gdub! I wanna go back to p/rr/s so bad!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated calf raises - *
> 160 x 20
> 160 x 20
> 160 x 19
> ...



Do you really think 180 was too heavy?  You were on your 5th high rep set, and you fell only a few reps short.  That's not too shabby.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do you really think 180 was too heavy?  You were on your 5th high rep set, and you fell only a few reps short.  That's not too shabby.



You could be right, by the next time I do calves Ill probably be able to do it. I was aiming for 20-25 reps though . 

Thanks Trip


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> GREAT w/o Gdub! I wanna go back to p/rr/s so bad!!!



Thanks Fish,
Come back to PRRS anytime


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2006)

What kind of grip do you use for CG bench presses?  Judging by your numbers, it is where just far enough so that your elbows are tucked at your sides, or thereabouts.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What kind of grip do you use for CG bench presses?  Judging by your numbers, it is where just far enough so that your elbows are tucked at your sides, or thereabouts.



You got it CP


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2006)

*Double cardio day !  1-13-06*

*Happy Friday 13th  *

*Am Cardio -*
20 min bike 
4.1 miles
 I am dialed in . LOL never off by more than  .1 mile 

*Pm Cardio -*
Clean cardio -
5 sets 55 x 15
5 sets 55 x 12
5 sets 60 x 10
30 sec RI's


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2006)

I agree on the calfs.  You have to go heavy to get them to move.  Stay with the high weight, you'll get it next time.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I agree on the calfs.  You have to go heavy to get them to move.  Stay with the high weight, you'll get it next time.



Oh OK , if it means that much to you guys


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

really? I thought calves 'preferred' high reps...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

Good lookin cardio, Happy Friday the 13th to yu also my Friend!!! I LOVE CARDIO!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? I thought calves 'preferred' high reps...



I think they are implying Heavy Wt. AND high reps


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin cardio, Happy Friday the 13th to yu also my Friend!!! I LOVE CARDIO!!!



PM cardio coming up in about 1/2 hr .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> PM cardio coming up in about 1/2 hr .



I'd join you but I just finished dinner.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> PM cardio coming up in about 1/2 hr .



Clean cardio.  Mmm.  Vomit.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Clean cardio.  Mmm.  Vomit.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2006)

*weigh in 1-14-06*

*Weight :* 185  down another 1.5 lbs 
Total of 5 lbs since 12-31-05

*Bf % :* 13 %  down 1% since 12-31 05

*Notes :*
Still amazes me that I am losing even though my cals are higher than they have been in a looooong time. Must be the cardio.  No changes in diet or wo this week since what I'm doing seems to be working. Aint gonna fix it if it's not broken.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight :* 185  down another 1.5 lbs
> Total of 5 lbs since 12-31-05
> 
> *Bf % :* 13 %  down 1% since 12-31 05
> ...


  I guess that Tom Venuto guy must be on to something huh? Glad it's working for you my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight :* 185  down another 1.5 lbs
> Total of 5 lbs since 12-31-05
> 
> *Bf % :* 13 %  down 1% since 12-31 05
> ...


  Good job my man!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice job on the weight loss


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks guys !  Tom Who ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> PM cardio coming up in about 1/2 hr ...*dinner coming 'up' 15 minutes after that*...


 
..it's always the details that make the story...interesting....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

*Shock Week  Legs 1-15-06*

*Leg Extensions ... Powertec squats - ss*
100 x 10 ................320 x 10  up 10/50 lbs  
100 x 10 ................320 x 10   
100 x 10 ................320 x 10   
I don't breath this hard when doing cardio  
Thought these were gonna be pukers  

*Vertical leg press ... leg extensions - ss*
205 x 10 ................... 100 x 8  up 10/10 lbs 
205 x 10 ................... 100 x 9  
Felt light headed after each of these sets 

*Leg extensions - dropset *
85 x 10
75 x 8
50 x 8
weebles wooble  

*Lying leg curl ... SLDL - ss*
70 x 10 ............... 155 x 10  up 20 lbs on sldl
70 x 10 ............... 155 x 10
70 x 8 ................. 155 x 9
Can't believe I haven't heaved yet . LOL It's only 57 F in the gym and I was sweating like a pig on a spit and breathing super heavy !   Give me a phone ! I need to call Billie  

*Leg curl - dropset*
60 x 9
50 x 6
35 x 8
started to cramp after last set but fought it off  

*Standing calf raises ... seated calf raise - ss*
320 x 10 ...................... 180 x 10  up 50/20 lbs  
320 x 10 ...................... 180 x 8     
320 x 8 ........................ 180 x 7 

*single leg calf raise - dropset *
25 x 10  up 5 lbs 
20 x 10  up 10 lbs 
10 x 10  up 10 lbs

*Notes:*
Ri's were just long enough to catch breath/set up for next exercise.

This wo always kills me


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2006)

Shocking!  That does look like a killer workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

Awesome Leg Day my Friend!!! Excellent #'s there, light headed AND almost puked!!! Outstanding Brother Gary, Very Solid w/o!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Leg Extensions ... Powertec squats - ss*
> 100 x 10 ................320 x 10 up 10/50 lbs
> 100 x 10 ................320 x 10
> 100 x 10 ................320 x 10
> ...


aren't Sundays supposed to be a day or REST, He-Man?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome Leg Day my Friend!!! Excellent #'s there, light headed AND almost puked!!! Outstanding Brother Gary, Very Solid w/o!!!




Thanks Trip, Angel  

Burner - trust me , I'm resting now


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

I remember shock workouts with legs.  Those were always about mental toughness.  If you aren't mentally prepared to take on that day, the weights will win.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I remember shock workouts with legs.  Those were always about mental toughness.  If you aren't mentally prepared to take on that day, the weights will win.



You saying I'm mental


----------



## Devlin (Jan 15, 2006)

OMG my legs begging me I not get any ideas from that killer workout  I'm betting someone gonna be hurting tomorrow


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> OMG my legs begging me I not get any ideas from that killer workout  I'm betting someone gonna be hurting tomorrow



Hi Dev  
How you been ?

I'm not waiting until tomorrow, I'm feeling it already


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

Way to punish yourself, GW!

I'm sure Billie will be flattered that you think of her during workouts


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Way to punish yourself, GW!
> 
> I'm sure Billie will be flattered that you think of her during workouts


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice work in the 13% GW


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2006)

you can call me anytime for motivation Gary!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

Look at Gary tearing it up in here!!! Your cardio is just sick and your shock w/o's are sicker. Your definately an inspiration Gary. Amazing dedication and follow through 

As far as the calves, you can go heavy and lessen the weights. I believe in lower reps and higher weights. If you want to keep reps high though maybe you can switch back and forth which will keep the body guessing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> As far as the calves, you can go heavy and lessen the weights.



Is this a new technique?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

*shock  chest/bis/abs  1-16-06*

*Cable Xover... Incline bench press - ss*
3 sets 65 x 10 .... 140 x 10
up 5 lbs on Xover and reps up on Bench
Going for 70/145 nt.

*Weighted dips .. Incline flyes - ss*
 2 sets 10 x 10 ...... 45 x 10
up 10/5 lbs 
try 15/50 nt

*Bench press - DS*
140 x 8  up 5 lbs 
125 x 8  up 10 lbs
105 x 8  up 10 lbs 

*Cable hammer curl .. BB curl - ss*
2 sets 50 x 10 ............. 70 x 10
up 5 lbs on ea. try 5 more nt.

*EZ barl curls N.G. ... Seated incline Db curls - ss*
55 x 10 ...................... 25 x 10  up 5 on the EZ
65 x 10 ...................... 30 x 10  up 15/5 
start w/ 65/30 nt

*Cable preacher curl - ds*
50 x 8
40 x 7 
30 x 8
up 5 lbs on ea set

*Hanging Knee raises ... kneeling cable crunch - ss*
3 sets 45 x 10 ................ 85 x 10

*cable crunch - ds *
85 x 10
75 x 10
65 x 10

*Notes:*
This wo took longer than usual . For some reason I was very unorganized this morning so RI's were way off. Oh well , I'll do better next time


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you can call me anytime for motivation Gary!!!!!


I wonder if Billie has a studded bra and bitch boots to go with that whip!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is this a new technique?


Its a new power lifting routine


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I wonder if Billie has a studded bra and bitch boots to go with that whip!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 16, 2006)

nice w/o gdub, nice steady progression on all exercises


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I wonder if Billie has a studded bra and bitch boots to go with that whip!


...that DOES make for a good visualization...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Gary, you really seem to be steam-rolling through these w/o now my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is this a new technique?


D'uh! I meant heavy weights, lessen the reps.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

*Blu*
Thanks. Diet is making a diff I'm sure.

*Burner *
 

*Angel*
Thanks, so far so good  

*Rocco*


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You saying I'm mental



Are you saying you're mental?  Haha.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Are you saying you're mental?  Haha.



Hmmmmmm  , I'll have to talk to myself about that and we'll get back to you asap


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

*cardio  1-16-06*

*cardio*
20 min Bike
HR 110-130
4.1 miles

tomorrow is double cardio day !! Double yeah !!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *cardio*
> 20 min Bike
> HR 110-130
> 4.1 miles
> ...



I think you are actually enjoying this form of self-torture.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> tomorrow is double cardio day !! Double yeah !!!



Okay, it's decided.  You're getting excited about two cardio sessions in one day; you are officially mental.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree...mental 


no studded bra...but I may have those boots somewhere here.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *cardio*
> 20 min Bike
> HR 110-130
> 4.1 miles
> ...




You are a sick, sick man.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2006)

Damn , it's unanimous    

Billie in boots


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2006)

*Cardio  1-17-06*

*Am Cardio*
20 min bike
4.2 miles
HR 110 -130

*Pm cardio*
Clean cardio
Oly Bar x 15
5 sets 50 x 15
5 sets 55 x 12
5 sets 60 x 10
30 sec RI's
HR 115-135


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn , it's unanimous
> 
> Billie in boots


whip it! Whip it good!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 17, 2006)

How long are your pm sessions?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> How long are your pm sessions?




Blu , 
if I do bike its 20 min. , when I do clean or squat cardio it's probably closer to 25 min.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2006)

Good lookin cardio my Friend, and um............Billie in boots.......Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 17, 2006)

2 cardio sessions  and people think I'm nuts for doing an hour of cardio  Sorry Gary but, I agree....your mental


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> 2 cardio sessions  and people think I'm nuts for doing an hour of cardio  Sorry Gary but, I agree....your mental




Semi-mental.  Mental would be 2 sessions of an hour each time


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

*Shock Back/abs 1-18-06*

*Db pullovers ... wg pulldowns - ss*
3 sets 55 x 10 ..... 135 x 10
up 10 /20 lbs 

*Seated cg rows ... stiffarm pulldowns - ss*
2 sets 145 x 10 ........ 80 x 10
up 10/10 lbs 

*Rack deads - ds*
255 x 10  up 10
235 x 8    up 20
215 x 6    up 30

*slantboard crunches ... hanging knee raises - ss*
3 sets 40 x10 ................. 45 x 10
up 5 20 lbs 

*kneeling cable crunches - ds*
100 x 10
85 x 10
70 x 10
try 115, 100, 85 nt

*Notes:*
RI's just long enough to catch breath or set up next exercise


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

Do you prefer the rack deads over regular ones?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do you prefer the rack deads over regular ones?




It's not that I prefer them so much as I'm working my way  into the regular ones..  

I didn't post it but the last time I did racks I lowered them  couple of inches and couldn't budge the bar. Lower the weight still couldn't budge it. Did that several time and couldn't move the weight , got pissed and skipped them.  
So today I did the first set at the old level, placed some mats under the bar pn the second set and a couple more mats under the bar for the last set. And I made it !  I guess the combination of lowering the bar and the weight worked for me today. 
But I am working my way to were I will do regular deads sometimes and rack deads at other times


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)

nice weight on the DB pullovers Gary!  How is shock week treating you?? It's kickin my butt!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice weight on the DB pullovers Gary!  How is shock week treating you?? It's kickin my butt!



yup , my hams are still killing me, chest a bit and abs were yesterday. I'm sure back will hit me tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan


Thanks YM


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Gary!!! I like Rack Deads more myself, as I feel they take the legs outta the movement for the most part, and focus on the back more!!! Excellent ss too my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Gary!!! I like Rack Deads more myself, as I feel they take the legs outta the movement for the most part, and focus on the back more!!! Excellent ss too my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel,
I think you're right and I guess after thinking about it more I do prefer rack deads but I want to be able to do the regular deads too .


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> I think you're right and I guess after thinking about it more I do prefer rack deads but I want to be able to do the regular deads too .


I hear ya there!!! More power to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 18, 2006)

Great workout.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice work, G.  I like the idea of using the rack deads to build to full deads, but I never seem to stick with them long enough to really get there...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

*Dev * - Thanks !

*Angel * - I could use some more power  

*PY * - I hear ya . I tried regular deads a long time ago  but sucked at them worse than some of the others around here supposedly sucjk at pullups


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

*OOPS ! Almost forgot*

*PM cardio-*
20 min Bike 
4.1 miles


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

How is that much different than a romanian deadlift.  Is it harder because you are staring from a static position, GW?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How is that much different than a romanian deadlift.  Is it harder because you are staring from a static position, GW?



I did not/still don't know the diff. LOL After reading your post i did a search and saw several places where they looked exactly the same as what I do. And found several other pages where they start from the floor and go all the way up and some where they only go up to above the knees . Sooooo I am totally confused as to what a Romanian Deadlift even is. 
Hopefully someone like CowPimp or DeadBolt will see this and set us straight


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I did not/still don't know the diff. LOL After reading your post i did a search and saw several places where they looked exactly the same as what I do. And found several other pages where they start from the floor and go all the way up and some where they only go up to above the knees . Sooooo I am totally confused as to what a Romanian Deadlift even is.
> Hopefully someone like CowPimp or DeadBolt will see this and set us straight



Try this link.. http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Romanian+Deadlift

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Good lookin w/o gary!!!

I actually prefere regular deads only for one reason.....grip.  I have foudn if I focus mostly on rack deads that I am not holding the bar nearly as long and my grip tends to fail alot.  If I focus on regular deads I find my grip can hold out MUCH longer with other exercises....but I do throw some rack deads in there to mix it up.  But from now on regular deads for me!

As for rack deads and romanian deads.  Rack deadlifts are used for your erector spine (lower back), as well as traps, rhomboids etc etc.  It is great for taking the legs out of a conventional deadlift.

Romanian deadlifts are actually a SLDL with a twist....no not litarally.  Imagine doing a SLDL...once at the bottom bring the bar forward out past your toes and try to push your ass out more.  Also don't do it in two steps like that try to make it all one fluent motion....takes much practice.  This is commonly done on a plateform and I prefere using DB's for these but to each is own.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

budhicks1 said:
			
		

> Try this link.. http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Romanian+Deadlift
> 
> Let me know if that helps.


As for that link....I don't think thats a romanian deadlift and even it was they contradict themselves.

Read the description saying hold a dumbell at a little more then shoulder width.  But when you watch the vidoe it is a BB and he is holding it well within shoulder width.

Now who knows I may be wrong I may be right....but I'm going on what I have learned over the years and I think cowpimp actually confirmed that my way was the right way.

Quote: "I have one rule...Everything is done my way!  No highway option!!!"  Little something I picked up from a movie and have been using in the gym when I help people out LOL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I like Rack Deads more myself, as I feel they take the legs outta the movement for the most part, and focus on the back more!!!



Yes they do.  That is why rack deads are recommended for those people who have a sticking point at the lockout point.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yes they do.  That is why rack deads are recommended for those people who have a sticking point at the lockout point.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

budhicks1 said:
			
		

> Try this link.. http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Romanian+Deadlift
> 
> Let me know if that helps.



Bud,
thanks for stopping by. That link was one of them that confused me .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o gary!!!
> 
> I actually prefere regular deads only for one reason.....grip.  I have foudn if I focus mostly on rack deads that I am not holding the bar nearly as long and my grip tends to fail alot.  If I focus on regular deads I find my grip can hold out MUCH longer with other exercises....but I do throw some rack deads in there to mix it up.  But from now on regular deads for me!
> 
> ...



Thanks DB !

Oh well hell screw regular deadlifts. My grip is too overpowering as it is  
Now that I think about it the reason I do rack deads is for the exact reason you posted


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Archangel
> I like Rack Deads more myself, as I feel they take the legs outta the movement for the most part, and focus on the back more!





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yes they do.  That is why rack deads are recommended for those people who have a sticking point at the lockout point.




Thanks guys !


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 19, 2006)

I think I probably do something between a sldl and an rdl I'm not really sure.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

*Shock Delts/tri's  1-19-06*

*Seated side laterals ... Standing BB press - ss*
25 x 10 ........................ 100 x 10  up 5/15lbs
25 x 10 ........................ 100 x 7+1  up 5/5 lbs 
25 x 10 ........................ 100 x 6+1  Up 5/5 lbs
Wt was up but reps were down on last 2 sets of BB press

*Seated alt Db press ... Wg upright row - ss*
45 x 6 ......................... 80 x 10   
40 x 8 ......................... 80 x 10
start with 40/85 nt

*Cable front raise - ds*
35 x 10
25 x 8
15 x 8
1st two sets were an increase of 5 lbs  

*triceps pressdown ... Cg bench - ss*
75 x 10 ..................... 150 x 10    up 5/15 lbs 
75 x 10 ..................... 150 x 8  up 5/5 lbs 
go for 80/150 nt

*Ova head Db extension ... rev grip pressdown - ss*
45 x 10 ............................ 50 x 10   up 5/5 lbs
45 x 10 ............................ 50 x 10   up 5/5 lbs 
try 50/55 nt

*Weighted bench dips - ds*
115 x 10 up 10 lbs 
90 x 8    up 20 lbs 
70 x 8    up 20 lbs 

*Notes:*
RI's just long ehough tpo catch breath/set up next exercise.

OK, how does this happen ?  I got up 15-20 min early and ended up 15-20 min behind . So I didn't get to my calf exercises .  No biggie.

*PM cardio*
20 min Bike 
4.2 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think I probably do something between a sldl and an rdl I'm not really sure.



hey at least you are doing something


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hey at least you are doing something



Which is more than a certain someone who shall remain nameless is doing lately.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OK, how does this happen ?  I got up 15-20 min early and ended up 15-20 min behind .



Did you workout twice and not realize it?  

Looking good there, Gary.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

Heckuva w/out, G!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did you workout twice and not realize it?
> 
> Looking good there, Gary.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heckuva w/out, G!




Thanks PY !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Glad to be of some help!

Good lookin w/o there bud!  I will have to do a shock w/o tomorrow for delts i think....very strapped for time!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2006)

*Double cardio day  1-20-06*

*Am Cardio -*
Clean cardio
Oly Bar x 15
5 sets 50 x 15
5 sets 55 x 12
5 sets 60 x 10
30 sec RI's

*Pm Cardio -*
Will be :
20 min Bike 

TGIF !!!!!!

Tomorrow is weigh in day


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Glad to be of some help!
> 
> Good lookin w/o there bud!  I will have to do a shock w/o tomorrow for delts i think....very strapped for time!



Thanks "MP"


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks "MP"


 

Killer cardio bud!  Your out of control!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Which is more than a certain someone who shall remain nameless is doing lately.


You rang, sir?

Now, I am actually confused... 
That's pretty much how I do my deads...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

looking Good G-dub...have a great weekend, I'll be back in here on Sunday


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Awesome w/o and Great cardio my Friend!!! I hear ya about the time thing, sometimes I'm like where did the time go, it's like the twi-light zone or something!!! Weigh-in tomorrow huh? Mine's Sunday!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Have a good weekend, GW!  If you've got time, do some cardio for me, would you.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Romanian deadlifts are kind of nebulous.  Some places make it seem as though they are the same thing as stiff-legged deadlifts.  I have seen everything from the difference being that you stop at the kneecaps for RDLs to the difference being that you drift several inches from your shins instead of keeping the bar tight to the body during.  

A standard deadlift involves extension of the knees; a Romanian/SL deadlift involves only hip extension.  There should, however, be a slight "break" in your knees to preven hyperextension, but the angle shouldn't really change throughout the movements.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Am Cardio -*
> Clean cardio
> Oly Bar x 15
> 5 sets 50 x 15
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You rang, sir?
> 
> Now, I am actually confused...
> That's pretty much how I do my deads...



Hey  you live in the same state as me .. confusion


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> looking Good G-dub...have a great weekend, I'll be back in here on Sunday


have a good weekend Billie


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o and Great cardio my Friend!!! I hear ya about the time thing, sometimes I'm like where did the time go, it's like the twi-light zone or something!!! Weigh-in tomorrow huh? Mine's Sunday!!!



Thanks Angel    Look forward to weigh ins actually. Kind of anxious to see if all my work paid off. Look forward to seeing your results too.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Have a good weekend, GW!  If you've got time, do some cardio for me, would you.



Sorry buddy, weekends are cardio free !!!!  ( at least for now )


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Romanian deadlifts are kind of nebulous.  Some places make it seem as though they are the same thing as stiff-legged deadlifts.  I have seen everything from the difference being that you stop at the kneecaps for RDLs to the difference being that you drift several inches from your shins instead of keeping the bar tight to the body during.
> 
> A standard deadlift involves extension of the knees; a Romanian/SL deadlift involves only hip extension.  There should, however, be a slight "break" in your knees to preven hyperextension, but the angle shouldn't really change throughout the movements.



thanks CP !
Helps me, I don't know if it will help Burner though


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

*weigh in 1-21-06*

*Weight :* 184 
down another lb  
One more lb and I'll be back to where I was before the holiday season


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight :* 184
> down another lb
> One more lb and I'll be back to where I was before the holiday season


   Awesome, way to go my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight :* 184
> down another lb
> One more lb and I'll be back to where I was before the holiday season



I don't think you'll have any problem with that.  When you are determined to get back into gear, you don't play around!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight :* 184
> down another lb
> One more lb and I'll be back to where I was before the holiday season



Nice going......


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight :* 184
> down another lb
> One more lb and I'll be back to where I was before the holiday season



  Does that mean you'll soon be bulking?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome, way to go my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel !

I tell you what, I sure bust my ass for just 1 lb !!!!!!  But at least at this rate it is hopefully fat and not muscle I'm losing

Weigh and measure next weekend


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't think you'll have any problem with that.  When you are determined to get back into gear, you don't play around!



Thanks CP, appreciate it


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice going......



Thanks YM ! 

I see you are still torturing yourself with the S.I.T.H. squats


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Does that mean you'll soon be bulking?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

geeez, you people are some serious post whores...not me...I'm all business...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel !
> 
> I tell you what, I sure bust my ass for just 1 lb !!!!!!  But at least at this rate it is hopefully fat and not muscle I'm losing
> 
> Weigh and measure next weekend


Definatly my Friend, doing GREAT, and continually helping me to push the envelope myself!!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Definatly my Friend, doing GREAT, and continually helping me to push the envelope myself!!!
> Thank you!!!



Right back at ya


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

*Switching things up a bit !*

Gonna change the split and some of the exercises around a bit. This is what Power week will look like ( Will take each segment as they come )

Going from a 4 day split to a 3. Any guesses what I'm gonna do with the extra day ? It starts with "C"   

Sunday- Legs 
Monday - Am cardio with abs / Pm cardio only
Tuesday - Chest/delts/tri's with Pm cardio
Wednesday - Am cardio / Pm cardio with calves
Thursday - Back/Bi's/abs with Pm cardio
Friday - Am cardio / Pm cardio
Saturday - Rest or get measured for my coffin  

Try it for 4 weeks (P/RR/RR/S ) and see how my body reacts, then make any needed changes.

Since Leg day will stay basically the same as it has been I did Chest/delts/tris today cos I knew it would be the longest wo (Plus after seeing DeadBolt was going to do chest/delts/tri's I couldn't wait until Tuesday. LOL ). I was right it took 1 hr 17 min.  Thats longer than I like so will be cutting at least 3 sets somewhere in the wo. Maybe just 2 , I had a brain fart a couple of times that slowed me down so a couple of sets might be enough. Hell I don't know  

Anyway will post wo after I get back this afternoon 

I'm still not crazy enough to do cardio on leg though!! Yet


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Going from a 4 day split to a 3. Any guesses what I'm gonna do with the extra day ? It starts with "C"



Copulate?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2006)

Heya bud congrats on the fat loss!!  Your doin awsome!

Looks like a good split...lots of cardio heh!

Cardio w/ legs though eh counter productive in my mind.  You have taxed the legs enough no sense in doing cardio afterwards.  If ya train the legs right I feel you have burned sufficient calories....if your having that much problem losing weight check the diet.  Not that you are simply a general statement!

As for the P-RR-RR-S schedual...I love that split!  It was by far my favorite one and is optimal for hypertrophy!  No if only you would keep your cals at ATLEAST maintaining maybe you would add some LBM.....c'mon I'll never stop trying gary LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Love the new split, but I beg to differ on the cardio after legs............ I rather enjoy it, and it helps cut down on the DOMS imo!!! But, I'm not all that together upstairs, if ya know what I mean!!! LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Copulate?



Thanks but no thanks Trip


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud congrats on the fat loss!!  Your doin awsome!
> 
> Looks like a good split...lots of cardio heh!
> 
> ...



Thanks DB, 

I am at Maintainance level , a little over 3000 cals


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Love the new split, but I beg to differ on the cardio after legs............ I rather enjoy it, and it helps cut down on the DOMS imo!!! But, I'm not all that together upstairs, if ya know what I mean!!! LOL!!!



  Just leaving myself some options for later


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Love the new split, but I beg to differ on the cardio after legs............ I rather enjoy it, and it helps cut down on the DOMS imo!!! But, I'm not all that together upstairs, if ya know what I mean!!! LOL!!!



If you aren't all that together upstairs, what does that say about me  I not only do cardio after legs, I do cardio the day after legs.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

*Power Chest/delts/tri's 1-22-06*

*Bench Press-*
205 x 6 __was getting worried on #6  up 20 lbs
195 x 6__ a little easier than first set 
195 x 6__ reps up wt down 5 lbs.
Feels good being back in the 200 neighborhood  

*Incline Db bench press -*
2 sets 75 x 6 
up 5 lbs
a little wobbly on last couple of reps.  Stick with this until get 2 solid sets.
I cut this back to 2 sets .

*Weighted dips -*
60 x 6__ up 10 lbs
65 x 6__ up 15 lbs 
I cut these back to 2 sets 
Don't think I'll catch YM anytime soon but maybe in a few months 

*Standing BB Press -*
125 x 5 (actually was 2x135+3x125 didn't realize this until after I got started )
125 x 6 Barely
125 x 5
This was really good considering that I usually did this first on delt/tri day and used the same weight I was using  

*Db cheat laterals -*
35 x 6
40 x 5 
Haven't done these in awhile wasn't sure where to start weight-wise but guessed pretty good.
start with 40 nt.

*Bentover seated Db laterals -*
2 sets 50 x 6
last couple of reps each set weren't to my liking so stick with this until iI get 2 solid sets.

*Cg bench press -*
175 x 6
180 x 5
185 x 4 barely
might start with 185 nt. definetly 180 at least. Probably cut this to 2 sets, the tri's seem to respond so much easier than anyother muscle . (Well almost  )

*Triceps pressdown -*
2 sets 85 x 6
kambered bar 
try 90 nt

*Rev grip pressdown -*
75 x 6 barely !

*Notes:*
3 min RI's 
Wo took longer than I like ( 1hr. 17 min.) Will probably cut a couple sets  somewhere to keep it closer to 1 hr. But other than that was a hell of a wo! felt good, had some nice increases over last Power wo.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

good w/o! hey, as long as you are making progress....don't wanna go toofast...may injure yourself...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good w/o! hey, as long as you are making progress....don't wanna go toofast...may injure yourself...



No worries, too old to go too fast


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

...me too...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

*PM cardio*

20 min Bike 
4.2 miles


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Gary, welcome back into the 200 'hood!!! Those #'s just keep on increasing my Friend!!!
Cardio was solid too!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Looking real strong and motivated, GW!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Are you *sure* you don't want to do the Show-Me's my Friend???


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

*Angel -*Thanks man !

*Boiler -* Thanks, so far so good  

*Angel -* Nah !  I'll just stick with the Show-Myself


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

what about SHOW ME??? 

hey.....we have the same split now, only different days   I like that chest workout...serious DOMS tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Gary, welcome back into the 200 'hood!!! Those #'s just keep on increasing my Friend!!!
> Cardio was solid too!!!


Word! G's in da hood! True dat!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Word! G's in da hood! True dat!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2006)

Solid chest w/o gary!  Thats a lot of workin there lol....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what about SHOW ME???
> 
> hey.....we have the same split now, only different days   I like that chest workout...serious DOMS tomorrow!



Thanks Billie,

I'll show you mine if you show me yours   Ladies first


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Burner, DB


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2006)

*Am cardio w/abs 1-23-06*

*Cardio*
clean cardio
Oly Barx 15
5 sets 50 x 15
5 sets 55 x 12
5 sets 60 x 10

*Abs*
Slant board crunches
35 x 6
40 x 6
65 x 6

Kneeling cable crunches -
110 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6

*Notes::*
Ab work was "supersetted" inbetween sets of clean cardio until all of ab work was done. Then did 30 sec RI's for rest of cardio


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2006)

hey....you've seen more pics of me in my undies than I've seen of you...it's time you did some catch up! 

oh yeah...don't  you love working abs in...it really ups the intensity A LOT!  I did this friday, and abbies are still a little tender


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey....you've seen more pics of me in my undies than I've seen of you...it's time you did some catch up!


let's think about this:
You sporting a thong.... = very good
Gary sporting his tighty whities..= not so good


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2006)

I posted a pic with thongs??  I dont remember that...was I drinking??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

nope. just wishful thinking on my part...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> let's think about this:
> You sporting a thong.... = very good
> Gary sporting his tighty whities..= not so good



I have to agree with this.  For once, Burner's logic is flawless!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have to agree with this. For once, Burner's logic is flawless!


stick around, young grasshopper...for I have much to teach....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cardio*
> clean cardio
> Oly Barx 15
> 5 sets 50 x 15
> ...


Oh my Goodness!!! Thats some Intense Cardio my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Billie,
> 
> I'll show you mine if you show me yours   Ladies first



You're quite the gentleman, Gary.  How noble!  

Workouts are looking good.  Welcome back to the 200 neighborhood.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You're quite the *DIRTY OLD MAN*, Gary. How noble!
> 
> Workouts are looking good. Welcome back to the 200 neighborhood.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cardio*
> clean cardio
> Oly Barx 15
> 5 sets 50 x 15
> ...



Thanks Gary my abs were just starting to stop hurting and then I read that...now they hurting again


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey....you've seen more pics of me in my undies than I've seen of you...it's time you did some catch up!
> 
> oh yeah...don't  you love working abs in...it really ups the intensity A LOT!  I did this friday, and abbies are still a little tender



Hmmm, when I do the abs/cardio again I'll have to refer to it as Billie-style !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> let's think about this:
> You sporting a thong.... = very good
> Gary sporting his tighty whities..= not so good



Gary doesn't wear tighty whities    he wears colored briefs


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2006)

*Angel - * Thanks ! When I first started it I didn't know if the intensity would be great enough to keep the heart rate up. I forgot to wear my heart monitor but I'm sure the HR was high enough , long enough.

*Trip - * Yes I am a graduate of Big Daddy Trip's  School for Gentlemen

*Burner - * You need a real job  

*Dev -* Thanks , you are too kind


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2006)

*PM cardio 1-23-06*

20 min bike 
4.1 miles

Switched internet providers and having nothing but problems connecting, staying connected, pages taking forever to load, you name it. Probably only be on to log in wo's until get it resolved. And at the rate they are moving it maybe several days .


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min bike
> 4.1 miles
> 
> Switched internet providers and having nothing but problems connecting, staying connected, pages taking forever to load, you name it. Probably only be on to log in wo's until get it resolved. And at the rate they are moving it maybe several days .



That sucks.  Who did you switch to?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Gary doesn't wear tighty whities  he wears colored *SPEEDOS*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Burner - *You need a real job


still have three, sir...this one...the one that is actually paying me money...constantly...allows me to do the voodoo that I do!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2006)

*power legs 1-24-06*

*powertec squats -*
410 x6 --- up 50 lbs
410 x6 --- up 30 lbs
410 x6 --- up 10 lbs

*Vert. leg press -*
245 x 6 

* Will finish wo this evening. My heart wasn't in it and I wasn't concentrating. Thats how I hurt my knee last time so thought it better to stop what I was doing before I got hurt again.*


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

what's going on Gary...is everything okay??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

didn't get in the 'zone' this morning?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome squats Brother Gary, be careful, hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what's going on Gary...is everything okay??




*Billie -* nothing major, just a handful of little things all at once and my mind kept wandering.

*Burner - * LOL wrong zone 

*Angel - * Thanks bud


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

well, some days, you just go thru the motions...nothing works...somedays...u go..and start to go thru the motions...then it clicks in...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, some days, you just go thru the motions...nothing works...somedays...u go..and start to go thru the motions...then it clicks in...


we'll just chalk leg day up as a bad day and move on then   Went out after wok to "finish" my wo and didn't do much better than I did earlier in the day.
Oh well, onward and upward


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2006)

*Cardio day  1-25-06*

*Am Cardio -*
20 min bike
4.1 miles

*Pm Cardio -*
will be clean cardio w/calf raises worked in between sets .

Oly Bar x 15
5 sets of 50 x 15
5 sets of 55 x 12
5 sets of 60 x 10

Standing calf raises -
320 x 6
340 x 6
350 x 6
These were worked in as RI's for the clean cardio

Seated calf raises -
200 x 6
200 x 5
180 x 5
These were worked in as RI's for the clean cardio

The rest of the RI's for the clean cardio were 30 sec .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> we'll just chalk leg day up as a bad day and move on then   Went out after wok to "finish" my wo and didn't do much better than I did earlier in the day.
> Oh well, onward and upward



Don't feel too bad, Gary.  We all have those days once in a while.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Don't feel too bad, Gary.  We all have those days once in a while.


Yeah, it used to be 6 or 7 days in a row for me before I found IM Since you are down, how would you feel about coming over and paying out my bills today?  I don't want to get down, but this always does if for me.  Is anyone else getting their   by the heating bill?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, it used to be 6 or 7 days in a row for me before I found IM Since you are down, how would you feel about coming over and paying out my bills today?  I don't want to get down, but this always does if for me.  Is anyone else getting their   by the heating bill?



Nope my utilities bills are included in my rent  , but gas prices killing me when I fill up my truck once a week.  Getting tired of the $50-$70 a week for a tank of gas


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Is anyone else getting their   by the heating bill?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nope my utilities bills are included in my rent  , but gas prices killing me when I fill up my truck once a week. Getting tired of the $50-$70 a week for a tank of gas


that's why I got rid of the F-150 and got my Mazda 3.
Liked the truck but couldn't justify the cost of having it.
(could have used it this morning to drive over a curb though..)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's why I got rid of the F-150 and got my Mazda 3.
> Liked the truck but couldn't justify the cost of having it.
> (could have used it this morning to drive over a curb though..)


Yea my little toyota is awsome on gas!  But when I drive my silverado....man what a bitch it is to fill her up!  Kills the pocket....kinda glad hunting season is over no need to drive it around any more LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

I was thinking of moving up to that BMW X5...but it ALSO gets horrible gas mileage....damn...want a nice looking off road capable vehicle for business, but nothing that will rape me @ the pumps...
hmm....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of moving up to that BMW X5...but it ALSO gets horrible gas mileage....damn...want a nice looking off road capable vehicle for business, but nothing that will rape me @ the pumps...
> hmm....


Well I was never into 'nice looking' was always more of a rugged guy.  My next truck will be the chevy colorado....with a few mods added and a few things done to it it looks pretty sharp.  I mean its nothing special but its awsome on gas!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

but...appearance is important for my business....if I still had my way, I'd still like to have my tacoma....AWESOME 4X4 and 18mpg....can't be beat...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but...appearance is important for my business....if I still had my way, I'd still like to have my tacoma....AWESOME 4X4 and 18mpg....can't be beat...


My family is big into that....my aunt has a little over 30 houses and several properties spreading all over the country.  I live in the same house as her and sometimes I go with her to check houses out.  She has used the same guy for every piece of property so he doesn't have to worry about his $ issues lol.  She has made him a millionare.  He drives a dodge 1500 w/ hemi but he use to drive a 4runner.  Appearance is everything but I think you can get by if ya have the right personality!

And the colorado gets like 25-29mpg or some shit like that!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

to a certain point: u have to look the part.
For most of my clients, my mazda will work just fine. When I get some big $$ buyers...something a little nicer would be preferred. When I do move up...it will be a USED vehicle....I'm not gonna be buying any 50 - 70k vehicles...keep them in the 20-something range...

I liked that f-150 Supercrew (4-doors) but it REALLY sucked down the gas..and didn't really need it. If things do start to kick up and can afford the bigger vehicle, then I may go back to something like that....(I can stick an ATV in the bed..)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Yea I hear ya on having to look the role....well considering your not the best at your job matters well try to look good   Just teasin ya bud!

And yes I always wanted the 150 crew cab but they are pricey and a bitch on gas.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I hear ya on having to look the role....well considering your not the best at your job matters well try to look good  Just teasin ya bud!
> 
> And yes I always wanted the 150 crew cab but they are pricey and a bitch on gas.


Not yet, anyways.....

hence why I got rid of mine...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2006)

*Trip , Boiler  -* Thanks guys  

*DB, Burner -* Thanks for keeping my journal on the first page


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I hear ya on having to look the role....well considering your not the best at your job matters well try to look good   Just teasin ya bud!
> 
> And yes I always wanted the *150 crew cab* but they are pricey and a bitch on gas.



  Gentleman you don't know about getting raped at the pump till you fill up an F250 supercab superduty.  If I run the tank down to the red zone I'm looking at about 24-25 (occassional 28  ) gallons of gas.  Atleast I'm not dropping the horse trailer on the truck lately or MPG would really be dropping.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

oh yeah...try my hubby's new f350


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh yeah...try my hubby's new f350



Try that takes the cake.  I feel bad for my boss.  We drive a one ton Diesel Dodge dually with a huge custom built box that replaced the bed.  We have to fill up about every day and a half.  It about $70-90 every couple days.  He estimates he spends over $1000 a month in just fuel for the truck.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

*Power  Back/bi's/abs 1-26-06*

*Weighted pullups -*
40 x 6
40 x 5
40 x 4
up 10 lbs

*Seated cable rows -*
3 sets 200 x 6 
up 10-20 lbs 

*BB shrugs -*
285 x 6
295 x 6
295 x 6
up 20 lbs 
ROM on last set/reps was a little short

*Rack Deads -*
295 x 6
305 x 6
315 x 6
if not PR's getting close
went back to pins at the knees this is where it hits my lower back the best.

*BB curls -*
95 x 5
95 x 5

*Cable hammer curls -*
60 x 6
65 x5
up 5 lbs 

*Slantboard crunches -*
65 x 6
70 x 6
70 x6
up 5 lbs 

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
3 sets 125 x 6


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weighted pullups -*
> *40 x 6
> 40 x 5
> 40 x 4
> ...



Killer workout  I will have to look through the journals, but it may be safe to say you are close to if not in the lead on the pullup contest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Killer workout  I will have to look through the journals, but it may be safe to say you are close to if not in the lead on the pullup contest.



Ditto on the killer workout.  I think Gary is in second place on the pullup contest, behind only the inhuman YM.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow gary awsome w/o man!!! Truelly killer!!

As for ther trucks...lol...yea them 350s burn it up...my mother drives a duelly 3500 and that sucker eats gas like air.  I still think the f150 lightning is the worst of them all.  If you don't know how to drive it you better stay perm attached to the pumps cause when that turbo kicks in the rpms go up and the gas guage goes down LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey gary are you haveing a problem viewing the team mofo logo?  Mine as well as everyone else's is just the little red x on my computer.  Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey gary are you haveing a problem viewing the team mofo logo?  Mine as well as everyone else's is just the little red x on my computer.  Anyone else having this problem??



I'm seeing the logo fine.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm seeing the logo fine.



i see it too


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

*sigh* Gary....your pullups make me so sad  

great job though!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Killer workout  I will have to look through the journals, but it may be safe to say you are close to if not in the lead on the pullup contest.



Thanks Dev ,

What contest ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Ditto on the killer workout.  I think Gary is in second place on the pullup contest, behind only the inhuman YM.



Thanks Trip,

Yes , YM is truly inhuman


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow gary awsome w/o man!!! Truelly killer!!
> 
> As for ther trucks...lol...yea them 350s burn it up...my mother drives a duelly 3500 and that sucker eats gas like air.  I still think the f150 lightning is the worst of them all.  If you don't know how to drive it you better stay perm attached to the pumps cause when that turbo kicks in the rpms go up and the gas guage goes down LOL.




Thanks DB !

I'm sure glad I just walk across the street to work


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> *sigh* Gary....your pullups make me so sad
> 
> great job though!



Awwwww Billie !! I'm sorry !! I would never make you sad !! From now on I am going to have my wife come out and give me pullup welfare , how's that ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

that's more like it...maybe you could come down here and give me some pullup welfare...that would be even better!!  

hey...how close are you to Sikeston??


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Amazing w/o my Friend, awesome display of power!!! i like Rack Deads too, keep it up, you sure know how to push a guy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Try that takes the cake. I feel bad for my boss. We drive a one ton Diesel Dodge dually with a huge custom built box that replaced the bed. We have to fill up about every day and a half. It about $70-90 every couple days. He estimates he spends over $1000 a month in just fuel for the truck.


don't forget his tax write off though....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that's more like it...maybe you could come down here and give me some pullup welfare...that would be even better!!
> 
> hey...how close are you to Sikeston??



  

Sikeston is probably 5-6 hrs se of me. You coming that way for something


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Amazing w/o my Friend, awesome display of power!!! i like Rack Deads too, keep it up, you sure know how to push a guy!!!




Thanks Angel  

yup , I'm an inspiration alright   It would be terrible to have an old fart outlift you .  But that doesn't seem to apply to you


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

*PM Cardio  1-26-06*

20 min Bike 
4.1 miles


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sikeston is probably 5-6 hrs se of me. You coming that way for something


I know Sikeston!  I put in a nice Ice Cream line at the Good-Humor Breyers Plant there.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I know Sikeston!  I put in a nice Ice Cream line at the Good-Humor Breyers Plant there.



Cool !  I wonder if thats where Billie is going ?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Dev ,
> 
> What contest ?



There is friendly pull up contest going on between Pylon, Boiler, Doug, Burner, Arch, YM, Trip, Bille and I (if I missed anyone I'm sorry).  I thought you were in on it too


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> There is friendly pull up contest going on between Pylon, Boiler, Doug, Burner, Arch, YM, Trip, Bille and I (if I missed anyone I'm sorry).  I thought you were in on it too


We should set some guidelines here.  Like how many reps, and is there a best performance date?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> There is friendly pull up contest going on between Pylon, Boiler, Doug, Burner, Arch, YM, Trip, Bille and I (if I missed anyone I'm sorry).  I thought you were in on it too



Nah , i usually don't compete against anybody but my self ( that way I always win , course I guess I also always lose   )


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Weighted pullups and dips are looking good.  Relative strength kicks ass.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

er..I don't remember entering a pullup contest...

well, hubby and I go up there once in a while...they have some cool strip malls, and we like to eat at that place where they throw the rolls at you  I didn't realize you were so far away from me Garybear!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> er..I don't remember entering a pullup contest...
> 
> well, hubby and I go up there once in a while...they have some cool strip malls, and we like to eat at that place where they throw the rolls at you  I didn't realize you were so far away from me Garybear!


Lambert's Cafe "home of the throwed rolls".  I've dined there myself.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Weighted pullups and dips are looking good.  Relative strength kicks ass.



Thanks CP,

I'm pretty sure I'm stronger than most of my relatives


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> er..I don't remember entering a pullup contest...
> 
> well, hubby and I go up there once in a while...they have some cool strip malls, and we like to eat at that place where they throw the rolls at you  I didn't realize you were so far away from me Garybear!



Garybear !!! It's been awhile since I've been called that  

I've been to the Lamberts in Springfield  twice.  The second time the line was around the building so i just kept on driving and went to Olive Garden


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Lambert's Cafe "home of the throwed rolls".  I've dined there myself.



You've been everywhere


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

*Am Cardio 1-27-06*

20 min Bike
4.1 miles


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks CP,
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm stronger than most of my relatives



Ooo, strong and a smartass.  Haha.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe we need to meet up there sometime....we go once or twice a year...it's also a 4hr drive for us...

or do you think I'm a homicidal maniac and you don't ever want to meet me???


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Cardio, MMmmmmmmmm, mans best Friend, NOT!!! LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> maybe we need to meet up there sometime....we go once or twice a year...it's also a 4hr drive for us...
> 
> or do you think I'm a homicidal maniac and you don't ever want to meet me???



Hey , if it involves a road trip, shopping and eating out,  my wife would be game. And meeting a homicidal maniac would be the icing on the cake


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Cardio, MMmmmmmmmm, mans best Friend, NOT!!! LOL!!!



  That's why I do it twice a day twice a week  and once a day 3 days a week


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That's why I do it twice a day twice a week  and once a day 3 days a week


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That's why I do it twice a day twice a week  and once a day 3 days a week



 I would have to agree your cardio is   I'll take my daily cardio thank you


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> And meeting a homicidal maniac would be the icing on the cake



Some people have all the luck.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Some people have all the luck.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

*PM Cardio 1-27-06*

20 min  bike
4.2 miles


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Good Cardio, I'm thinkin I might just start up some pm cardio too my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

cool beans...I'll talk it over with hubby and see when we get a weekend off


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

how far away are Pylon, Archy, and Kal??


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Cardio, I'm thinkin I might just start up some pm cardio too my Friend!!!



It's working for me so far. Still dropping fat and haven't had to adjust the diet any. Strength still good too.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> cool beans...I'll talk it over with hubby and see when we get a weekend off


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how far away are Pylon, Archy, and Kal??



They are a little over 3hrs from me. They are only a couple of hours from Sikeston


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

*Weigh/measure 1-28-06*

Weight : 182  
Waist : 33.5  

Lost 2 lbs this week. Now I'm back ( actually lower ) than I was before the Holidays.  

Running total : Lost 8 lbs in 4 weeks ,.5" off waist , dropped about 1.5% in Bodyfat.  So far so good. Haven't had to make any changes in diet or wo to keep the fat loss going. It will happen sooner or later but until then I'll just stay with whats working.

Oh and as I type this I'm having cookies & milk   Don't know whats for lunch but its PIZZA tonight   For those that know or remember I do a cheat DAY every week. No holds barred on food intake that day


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

yay...me too..right now eating homemade cherry delight pie


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Weight : 182
> Waist : 33.5
> 
> Lost 2 lbs this week. Now I'm back ( actually lower ) than I was before the Holidays.
> ...


*AWESOME BRother Gary, Congrats my Friend!!! *I think I will do cardio in the PM also, but only like 20-25 minutes on Weight days, and do you think I should do 45 Minutes twice on non-weight days??? Or is two 45 minute sessions too much do you think???


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Weight : 182
> Waist : 33.5
> 
> Lost 2 lbs this week. Now I'm back ( actually lower ) than I was before the Holidays.
> ...



  On the weight and body fat drops.  What do you use to take your body fat measurements?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *AWESOME BRother Gary, Congrats my Friend!!! *I think I will do cardio in the PM also, but only like 20-25 minutes on Weight days, and do you think I should do 45 Minutes twice on non-weight days??? Or is two 45 minute sessions too much do you think???



Thanks Angel  

Personally i would cut the cardio back as far as you can and still keep dropping the fat. I figure if I'm doing 20 mins and its working , then when 20 min doesn't work anymore I'll kick it up to 25 .  But at 45 min , when that quits working you'll be getting even closer to an hour    But  on the other hand you will probably be cutting calories soon and probably several times before the contest so you may not have to increase your cardio time.

I say two 45 min sessions in one day is too much ( at least now) come closer to contest time  you might be doing an hour twice a day 

Remember what the all knowing and powerful Riss had to say :





> If you work out am then cardio would be ok afterwards the more the better, Try the stair master too, really pump your legs to try and get dem cuts out.
> 2 cardio sessions on your non weight days would be better.
> Has far as 2 much?? I was doing 1 hr in the morning power walk for 8 mins then lunge for 2, then 1 hr on the bike after training (as described above) then another hr after dinner walking. I would still do 3 sessions on a non training day.... To do that much i think you really need to cover yourself with alot of Glutamine and Bcaa's i was havin 6-7 servings of each a day.
> It will just be a difference of being soft on comp day or REALLY shredded!! Why put all the hard work in and come in soft?? A little bit extra and you'll look crazy!!
> What you had posted up will be ok for now but we'll ramp up as you get closer


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> On the weight and body fat drops.  What do you use to take your body fat measurements?



Thanks Dev  

I have one of those Accu-measure calipers and something similar I got at a garage sale .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

What's this journal doing on page 2?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome back to the land of the lean; 6-pack grandpa status is active once again.  If your fatloss slows down, maybe you should start doing 3 cardio sessions each day?  Haha.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What's this journal doing on page 2?




It was    I guess all the post whores were slacking ( well , it is the weekend )


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Welcome back to the land of the lean; 6-pack grandpa status is active once again.  If your fatloss slows down, maybe you should start doing 3 cardio sessions each day?  Haha.




LOL  Thanks CP, but I'll leave the 3xcardio to the real nuts and the competion people .


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel
> 
> Personally i would cut the cardio back as far as you can and still keep dropping the fat. I figure if I'm doing 20 mins and its working , then when 20 min doesn't work anymore I'll kick it up to 25 .  But at 45 min , when that quits working you'll be getting even closer to an hour    But  on the other hand you will probably be cutting calories soon and probably several times before the contest so you may not have to increase your cardio time.
> 
> ...


Words of wisdom, thank you my Friend!!! I seem to be doing pretty good right now at the pace I'm on, but we'll see how that goes in the future!!! Hope your having a Great weekend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

*Rep Range I  Legs 1-29-06*

*Leg Extension -*
115 x 9 
125 x 9
start w/125 nt

*Powertec Squats -*
270 x 12
300 x 12
320 x 10
start w/320 nt

*Smith lunges -*
2 sets 35 x 15 
try 40 nt
First time for these in a long time. I remember why shortly after starting. LOL These things kill me, especially at 15 reps. Worse than any cardio I do . 

*Lying leg curl -*
2 sets 50 x 9
try 60 nt

*Db SLDL -*
55 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 10
start w/65 nt
anybody else get light headed when they do these ? these are great, not heavy but sure target the hams  

*Single leg curl -*
2 sets 12.5 x 15
jumping up to 15 nt  

*Standing calf raise-*
190 x 20
190 x 19
190 x 17 almost cramped on this one

*seated calf raise -*
2 sets 145 x 20 barely 

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything cept calves 
1 min RI's on calves

Need to work on making Rep range weeks into 3 day splits


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Solid w/o Brother Gary!!! How do you like the Extensions before the Squats???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

Looking good, Gary.  Are you doing the pre-exhaust thing too like Arch?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Looking good, Gary.  Are you doing the pre-exhaust thing too like Arch?



Thanks Trip,

I do the pre-exhaust on week #1 of Rep Range and on Shock week. At least that is my intention.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o Brother Gary!!! How do you like the Extensions before the Squats???



knocks down the wt used on Squats a bit but then so does doing 10 12 reps as opposed to 7-9 reps .
Thanks and congrats on the 3 lbs ! Thats pretty major!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 29, 2006)

Killer workout


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

You are lookin' good in here, GW!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2006)

heya gary lookin good!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2006)

I love DB SLDL...seems like you work your hammies a lot more than with BB, plus your working on grip too  yours don't look light at all...

I don't know why they would make you dizzy though...did you eat before workout??


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

DB SLDLs rule.  I may do some tomorrow, but I'm going to play it by feel.  They definitely wreck the hammies, but I've never gotten light headed doing them.  Maybe your breathing pattern was just off a little bit?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

*Dev -* Thank you very much 

*Boiler -* No train pics in here but other than that its going pretty good  

*DB -* Thanks bud. you feeling any better yet ?

*Billie -*Thanks, no , didn't eat beforehand 

*CP -* you may be right . I use to have the same problem with squats .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

*Am cardio  1-30-06*

20 min bike 
4.2 miles

Pm cardio will be clean cardio with abs worked in


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min bike
> 4.2 miles



You are like a machine!    Have a good weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You are like a machine!    Have a good weekend?



LOL I don't even wear the heart monitor anymore when I ride. I know how far I need to be at each time interval to keep in the HR I want . 

Weekend was pretty good. Warm enough yesterday that I went down to the shop and sanded down the hood to the "vette . next warm day it gets primered


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad to hear the weather is getting better by you....its horrible by me.  One day its 20 the next its 60.  And everyone wonders why I'm so damn sick!

Yea still sick and still really bitter LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL I don't even wear the heart monitor anymore when I ride. I know how far I need to be at each time interval to keep in the HR I want .
> 
> Weekend was pretty good. Warm enough yesterday that I went down to the shop and sanded down the hood to the "vette . next warm day it gets primered


Sounds like you know your body just right my Friend!!! Lookin good in here,   You have a VETTE???  What year???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey gary not sure if I asked this already but the 'team mofo' logo....can ya'll see it?  On my comp everyones is just the little red X.  Wats the deal?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

same here....maybe we are now the X-Men.... 


for my special power: C'mere and pull my finger...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey gary not sure if I asked this already but the 'team mofo' logo....can ya'll see it?  On my comp everyones is just the little red X.  Wats the deal?



If you follow the link for the picture,  it says page not found.
Gary, have you changed ISPs recently?

Here's the link:

http://home.earthlink.net/~gwcaton/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/tmf.jpg


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey gary not sure if I asked this already but the 'team mofo' logo....can ya'll see it?  On my comp everyones is just the little red X.  Wats the deal?



I can see them, if it makes you feel any better.....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Glad to hear the weather is getting better by you....its horrible by me.  One day its 20 the next its 60.  And everyone wonders why I'm so damn sick!
> 
> Yea still sick and still really bitter LOL.



We've had our share of that type weather too.  45-60 this week , who's next week


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like you know your body just right my Friend!!! Lookin good in here,   You have a VETTE???  What year???



Thanks Angel , 

the 'vette is a '78 ( 25th anniversary year )


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey gary not sure if I asked this already but the 'team mofo' logo....can ya'll see it?  On my comp everyones is just the little red X.  Wats the deal?



I did switch ISP's last week but everybody's ( including yours ) shows up on my computer.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel ,
> 
> the 'vette is a '78 ( 25th anniversary year )


   I LOVE VETTES!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

*Pm Cardio  1-30-06*

Clean cardio w/abs
Oly Bar x 15
5 sets 50 x 15
5 sets 55 x 12
5 sets 60 x 10

Kneeling cable crunches 
3 sets 130 x 9

hanging knee raises -
35 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 10

saxon side bends -
2 sets 10 x 15

*Notes:*
RI's on clean cardio was the time it took to do a set of ab work until ab work was done then it was 30 secs

CP- Saxons felt incredible. Never felt the obliques work like that.  Started with 10 lbs in each hand , after 5 reps decided to make that 5 lbs in each hand


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey, look at those saxons!!! I plan to try them tomorrow night. So...do I have Gary's endorsement?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

It's official, your a Beast, a Beast who has completely flipped out!!! Thats some CRAZY cardio my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's official, your a Beast, a Beast who has completely flipped out!!! Thats some CRAZY cardio my Friend!!!



Sorry Gary, I have to second that


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, look at those saxons!!! I plan to try them tomorrow night. So...do I have Gary's endorsement?



Go for it Rocco ! They are great


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's official, your a Beast, a Beast who has completely flipped out!!! Thats some CRAZY cardio my Friend!!!



   Thanks Angel


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry Gary, I have to second that



Hey Dev !  You second anything you want to


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

Gary!! I see the weights on your kneeling cable crunches are going up!! It's about time... 

J/K.......


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Gary!! I see the weights on your kneeling cable crunches are going up!! It's about time...
> 
> J/K.......



Trying to catch up with the crunch queen


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

*Rep Range I  Chest/delts/tri's  1-31-06*

*Incline Db bench press -*
75 x 9
75 x 8
75 x 8
up 5 lbs 
stick with 75 until get sets of 9

*BB bench -*
150 x 11
150 x 9
150 x 9
didn't get the reps I wanted so stick with 150 until get the reps.

*Db flyes -*
45 x 12
45 x 11
didn't get my reps here either 
stick w/45 'til I do .

*Cable side flyes- *
2 sets 10 x 9

*Seated Alt Db press -*
40 x 12
40 x 10

*Seated Bentover Db laterals -*
2 sets 25 x 15

*Triceps pressdown -*
2 sets 75 x 9

*Cg bench press -*
125 x 12
125 x 10

*Kickbacks -*
2 sets 30 x 15

*Notes :*
2 min RI's 

This new split is really working the muscles ! having to  lower some of my weights but thats ok.

Also woke up the past 2 mornings with my right trap sore.  Todays wo probably didn't help it . Might have to push back the back/bi wo or modify it some 

*PM cardio *


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2006)

Kickass workout my friend!  Really looks like it would make ya sore!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Kickass workout my friend!  Really looks like it would make ya sore!



Thanks DB !

This new split has really turned up the intensity. I'm still sore in the Quads/hammies from Sunday


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I LOVE VETTES!!!


me too....want a new one....an '81, 74 stingray (like Chris Tucker drove in Rush Hour..at least think that was a 74.. )

63' split window....oh..and of course, the '53 blue flame (just to have it)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> me too....want a new one....an '81, 74 stingray (like Chris Tucker drove in Rush Hour..at least think that was a 74.. )
> 
> 63' split window....oh..and of course, the '53 blue flame (just to have it)



Shouldn't be a problem for a real estate tycoon like you


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

hiya Garybear!

Nice looking workout there...looks killer! How many reps are you going for??

oh yeah...you will notice that I have lowered my weight on my cable crunches to do some serious negatives...sometimes 8-10seconds 
PLUS I FELT BAD FOR YOU...LMAO...J/K!!!!! <<<<<<<<


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Garybear!
> 
> Nice looking workout there...looks killer! How many reps are you going for??
> 
> ...



Hi Billiebear  

Thanks ! I was wanting 12 on the bb bench and 15 on the flyes. I'll get them next time.

Those will be killer crunches my queen   Thanks for the white ink


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be a problem for a real estate tycoon like you


um..that will be: *FUTURE* tycoon


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend, all pushes in the same w/o is a major thing!!! Looking really solid!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o my Friend, all pushes in the same w/o is a major thing!!! Looking really solid!!!



Thanks Angel ,

I never paid that close attention


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

*PM cardio 1-31-06*

20 min Bike 
4.2 miles


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min Bike
> 4.2 miles


  Does reading your cardio count for me???   I did enough today, it almost killed me!!! 

How are you responding to twice a days???


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Does reading your cardio count for me???   I did enough today, it almost killed me!!!
> 
> How are you responding to twice a days???



Nope   gotta do your own .  I saw yours , you are an animal. double what you did last time  

So far so good. I thought my knees might start hurting or something but so far so good. And the best part is its keeping me from having to cut calories to lose the BF.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> So far so good. I thought my knees might start hurting or something but so far so good. And the best part is its keeping me from having to cut calories to lose the BF.


   BFFM, excelent advice!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB !
> 
> This new split has really turned up the intensity. I'm still sore in the Quads/hammies from Sunday



I love the workouts that leave you with 2-3 day DOMS  Fantastic workout today.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

Looking good, G.  Any guess as to how much impact the 2xdays have had?  How long ago did you start them?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looking good, G.  Any guess as to how much impact the 2xdays have had?  How long ago did you start them?



I've only been doing them for a little over a week . When I started my new split. I'd say they were worth .5 to 1 lb last week. I had been dropping 1 to 1.5 lb a week and last week was 2 lbs.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I love the workouts that leave you with 2-3 day DOMS  Fantastic workout today.



Thanks Dev .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> BFFM, excelent advice!!!



I've gotten my monies worth out of it for sure


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

*Am cardio 2-1-06*

20 min Bike 
4.2 miles


Pm cardio will probably be more bike and then a calf wo. Trap still bothering me or I would do clean cardio.  Also pushing back/bi/abs to friday for more rest of trap. So tomorrow is cardio too !!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> BFFM, excelent advice!!!



Worth the price?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Worth the price?



Was for  me , but I'm dumber than a bag of hammers   It has its own space next to my recliner .

The info was/is great and I think part of the proceeds helped keep IM up and running.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Was for  *Angel* , but *He's* dumber than a bag of hammers   The info was/is great and I think part of the proceeds helped keep IM up and running.


Hey, how did you know???  
It was well worth it to me too my Friend, Information in it I never would have thought about!!!
Take care of the trap my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



Hi Billiebear


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, how did you know???
> It was well worth it to me too my Friend, Information in it I never would have thought about!!!
> Take care of the trap my Friend!!!



LOL

Thanks Angel. I'm thinking pretty strong about either doing only the Bi's/abs part of the wo or just skipping and doing cardio. Will wait until the last minute to decide.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Thanks Angel. I'm thinking pretty strong about either doing only the Bi's/abs part of the wo or just skipping and doing cardio. Will wait until the last minute to decide.


I don't think skipping and doing cardio would be a bad Idea my Friend!!! Better safe than sorry, but you know what you can and can't/shouldn't do, just be careful!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2006)

GW - What are you trying to achieve with your new split ??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> GW - What are you trying to achieve with your new split ??



Uhhhhhhhh  ... I dunno .   Other than making room for more cardio so I can burn off the fat instead of diet it off I have no other motive. Eventually I hope to work it into an extra day off once I shed a few more pounds.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

*PM cardio  and calves 2-1-06*

*Cardio*
20 min Bike 
4.1 miles

*Seated calf raises -*
3 sets 155 x 15

*Standing calf raises -*
2 sets 180 x 20
180 x 18

*Single leg calf raises -*
2 sets BW x 25


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cardio*
> 20 min Bike
> 4.1 miles
> 
> ...


  Lookin good my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Heya old man hows it hanging?

Hows the trap?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

holy shit...look at the weight on those seated calves!!!!

oh...Billiebear...that's kinda cute


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angel -* Thanks bud !

*DB -* Hey , wassup !!  I skipped the back portion of my wo today to help rest the trap.

*Billie * cute like you


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

*REP RANGE  I  Bi's/abs  2-2-06*

*Cable hammer curls -*
60 x 9
60 x 8
wouldn't of went this heavy probably if had done the back portion of the wo.

*BB curls -*
80 x 8
75 x 10

*Db concentration curls -*
2 sets 20 x 15
Long time since doing these
try 25 nt

*Seated cable crunch -*
3 set s130 x 9

*Laying cable knee raises -*
3 sets 15 x 12
Long time since doing these. Inspired by BillieBear  

*Saxons -*
2 sets 10 x 15
I don't work obliques every ab wo, but when I do it will be Saxons ( until something else comes along LOL)

*Cardio*
2o min Bike
4.1 miles

Thats right , I used the time I would of used for my back wo to do cardio  

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on bi's 
1 min RI's on abs 


Yes there will still be PM cardio


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

Awsome workout Garybear....I am def. itching to try those Saxons when I get back into the gym!

What type of cardio are you gonna do tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Awsome workout Garybear....I am def. itching to try those Saxons when I get back into the gym!
> 
> What type of cardio are you gonna do tonight?


 
if he was a good boy...and his viagra kicked in.....

HA! HAR! WHEW!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend, and cardio *ALWAYS* rules!!! Your really doin it to it BRother Gary!!!
Hows the trap feeling today?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Awsome workout Garybear....I am def. itching to try those Saxons when I get back into the gym!
> 
> What type of cardio are you gonna do tonight?



Thanks  BillieBear !  I hope you get back in the gym soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> if he was a good boy...and his viagra kicked in.....
> 
> HA! HAR! WHEW!




The only blue pill I take is Aleve    And even when I'm bad , I'm GOOOOD !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o my Friend, and cardio *ALWAYS* rules!!! Your really doin it to it BRother Gary!!!
> Hows the trap feeling today?



The wo was good I guess. It just didn't feel right 'cos there was no back wo  
Trap feeling better. Now if I can just baby it through tomorrow  ( freight day at work ) I'm sure I'll be ready for next weeks wo's.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> The wo was good I guess. It just didn't feel right 'cos there was no back wo
> Trap feeling better. Now if I can just baby it through tomorrow  ( freight day at work ) I'm sure I'll be ready for next weeks wo's.


I understand you there!!! Sometimes you feel cheated almost, but your doin great imo!!! Baby it, you'll be just fine


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I understand you there!!! Sometimes you feel cheated almost, but your doin great imo!!! Baby it, you'll be just fine



You got it Big Guy


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pm Cardio 2-2-06*

20 min Bike
4.2 mi


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Baby, you'll be just fine


 
hmmm....something isn't right in here either....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hmmm....something isn't right in here either....



Yeah something is wrong !  BillieBear has a case of Burner-edititus


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

*Am Cardio 2-3-06*

20 min Bike 
4.2 miles 

TGIF !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min Bike
> 4.2 miles
> 
> TGIF !!!!!!!!!!!


Wow 4.2 in 20 minutes pretty good bud!

TGIF....no way this is my first day going back to work so its my monday LOL.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

That's some serious speed, G.  Well done!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

Really ?    I can get 5+ miles in 20 min if I really crank it up .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Lookin awesome in here as usual my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin awesome in here as usual my Friend, keep it up!!!




Thanks Angel,

Pm cardio tonight, Tomorrow is weigh in and cheat day


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Really ?    I can get 5+ miles in 20 min if I really crank it up .



Hey, man, it's all relative, you know?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, man, it's all relative, you know?



LOL, 

How do you and Cow know my relatives


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

*PM cardio 2-3-06*

20 min Bike
4.2 mi

Have a great weekend people


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> 
> Pm cardio tonight, Tomorrow is weigh in and cheat day



With the consistency you've had with the cardio all week, I'm betting the numbers will be really good.  That's a well-deserved cheat day coming up.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min Bike
> 4.2 mi
> 
> Have a great weekend people



You too Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2006)

*weigh in 2-4-06*

*Trip * Thanks ! My wife also looks forward to the weekly cheat day, means less cooking for her.  Plus its totally different food.

*Dev * I will do . Think I'll go to a bike show, Trying to talk the wife into a trike  

*Weigh -in *
180  !!!
Another 2 lbs bites the dust !
10 lbs in 5 weeks 

During the week it's like "what the hell am I doing ?"   But come Saturday morning I remember when the scale reads less than last week.

Next week weigh and measure .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weigh -in *
> 180  !!!
> Another 2 lbs bites the dust !
> 10 lbs in 5 weeks
> ...


I understand ya my Friend!!! Awesome job, keep it up!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice job dropping 10 lbs!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

Since your having a cheat day my Friend, can you eat something for me???


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weigh -in *
> 180  !!!
> Another 2 lbs bites the dust !
> 10 lbs in 5 weeks
> ...



Tremendous dedication.  Excellent results.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Since your having a cheat day my Friend, can you eat something for me???





If Gary can't, I might be willing to help.  What did you have in mind?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2006)

*YM -* Thanks bud !

*Angel -* Consider it done !  Would you like the cookies and milk, the pizza or the Stawberry shortcake with whip cream . 

*Trip -* Thanks for the good words ! And offering to help with the cheat day for Angel


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

Can I get a slice of the pizza with whipped cream on it?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Can I get a slice of the pizza with whipped cream on it?



Sure !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Angel -* Consider it done !  Would you like the cookies and milk, the pizza or the Stawberry shortcake with whip cream .
> 
> *Trip -* Thanks for the good words ! And offering to help with the cheat day for Angel


  Decisions, decisions......................... *ALL OF 'EM!!!*


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Decisions, decisions......................... *ALL OF 'EM!!!*



I should of known


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I should of known


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

*Rep Range II Legs  2-5-06*

*Skipped this wo 4 weeks ago so with the new split this actually the first time doing this wo. Cahnged some order of exercises and added  a new one or two. Ok enough excuses  *

*Powertec Squats -*
3 sets 380 x 9
last two reps on ea set were rest /pause to get them done  

*Bench step ups -*
2 sets Oly bar x 12
Been thinking about doing these for a long time now. Tried them years ago but din't like my balance. Still don't but have decided I will conquer them this time no matter how long it takes before I add wt to the bar.  Not only do I not have balance I don't have any rythmn either. So don't ask me to dance. Especially you Burner 

*Leg extensions -*
2 sets 105 x 15

*SLDL -*
145 x 9
2 sets 155 x 9
Use to do these after lying leg curls but switched it around
try 165 nt

*Lying leg curls -*
70 x 9
60 x 10
start w/65 nt

*Single leg curls-*
2 sets 15 x 15
try 17.5 nt

*Standing calf raise-*
200 x 15
220 x 15
230 x 15
start with 230 nt

*Seated calf raise-*
2 sets 155 x 20
try 165 nt

*single calf raise*
2 sets BW x 25
add wt. nt

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything 'cept calves
1min RI's on calves


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

Saw some nice bikes/trikes at the show yesterday . I liked the Spyder and the Trog.









But I'm afraid all I could afford is this one, maybe


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Gary!!! Really throwin around the weights my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

THose are KILLER bikes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't have any rythmn either. So don't ask me to dance. Especially you Burner


not...even the electric slide.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice w/out, nice pics.  Just nice in here!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

*Angel -* Thanks !  Yup those are some sharp bikes. that clunker t the bottom was even pretty cool.

*Burner -* Especially the electric slide  

*PY -* Hey PY   Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Angel -* Thanks ! Yup those are some sharp bikes. that clunker t the bottom was even pretty cool.
> 
> *Burner -* Especially the electric slide
> 
> *PY -* Hey PY  Thanks


...there's always the macarena.....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...there's always the macarena.....



No means No


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not...even the electric slide.....



Hey I even refuse to do the electric slide so no worries Gary.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2006)

would you dance for me Garybear??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> would you dance for me Garybear??



You and me ?  The horizontal mombo


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

*Am Cardio 2-6-06*

20 min bike
4.2 miles


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 6, 2006)

I've got to stop having meltdowns.  Takes me way to long to get caught up on your journal Way to punish the scale!  Goal weight or washboard?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I've got to stop having meltdowns.  Takes me way to long to get caught up on your journal Way to punish the scale!  Goal weight or washboard?


 
Looking for abs


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

um....Gary....like, duh....they are located between your ribs and your pelvis...sheesh...have I got to tell you everything....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking for abs


  You and me both my Friend!!!
I take BCAA's in the powder form from Bulk Nutrition, I got the 1000 grams container!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um....Gary....like, duh....they are located between your ribs and your pelvis...sheesh...have I got to tell you everything....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

*Pm Cardio and abs 2-6-06*

20 min bike
4.2 miles

*Kneeling cable crunches-*
3 sets 130 x 9

*Slantboard crunches-*
2 sets 45 x 12

*Saxons -*
2 sets 10 x 15

*Notes:*
1 min Ri's on abs 

Someone finally noticed that I've lost weight .   Then they asked how and thats when i lost them. They all want to loose weight but don't want to do anything to get it done.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min bike
> 4.2 miles
> 
> *Kneeling cable crunches-*
> ...



Congrats!!! 

People are always looking for the quick fix and miracle pill because they are too lazy to work at it.  Then they wonder why they have heart problems....well if they had worked out their heart would have been health and they wouldn't have had to take the diet drugs that caused then a heart attack or stroke.  Opps sorry, stepping downoff the soap box.  

Solid cardio and ab day


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Dev


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You and me both my Friend!!!
> I take BCAA's in the powder form from Bulk Nutrition, I got the 1000 grams container!!!



Angel,
Thanks for the info  

Speaking of abs, have you ever tried any of the fat loss gels?
I tried Ab-solved a couple of years ago and it worked great for me .  Lost 1.25 " in 4 weeks .  Thinking about giving it a shot again .


----------



## Devlin (Feb 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Angel,
> Thanks for the info
> 
> Speaking of abs, have you ever tried any of the fat loss gels?
> I tried Ab-solved a couple of years ago and it worked great for me .  Lost 1.25 " in 4 weeks .  Thinking about giving it a shot again .



  Wonder how that would work on my hips and thighs.  Wait...No giving me ideas  I just need to work harder.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wonder how that would work on my hips and thighs.  Wait...No giving me ideas  I just need to work harder.



That is a job for Lipoderm  I Think . Advant Labs makes it .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

*Rep Range II Chest /delts / tri's  2-7-06*

*Bench press -*
185 x 8  up 10 lbs
185 x 6  up 10 lbs
175 x 6   

*Incline Db bench -*
60 x 12
60 x 11

*Incline Db flyes -*
2 sets 35 x 15 
40 nt.

*Standing BB press -*
115 x 6
105 x 8
105 x 7
start w/105 nt.

*cable side laterals -*
2 sets 10 x 12
15 nt

*Seated B.O. Db laterals -*
2 sets 35 x 15

*Cg bench press -*
150 x 9
150 x 7

*2 handed over head Db extension -*
2 sets 45 x 12 
50 nt

*Rev grip pressdown -*
2 sets 55 x 15 
60 nt 

*Notes:*1 min RI's 


PM cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Speaking of abs, have you ever tried any of the fat loss gels?
> I tried Ab-solved a couple of years ago and it worked great for me .  Lost 1.25 " in 4 weeks .  Thinking about giving it a shot again .



I tried Ab-solved a while back, but didn't notice any results.  I think I remember Twin Peak saying that it worked better at lower body fat percentages, ie. less than 11-12.  I'm somewhere around 15%, *more* or less.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2006)

nice workout, Gary...numbers are going up!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I tried Ab-solved a while back, but didn't notice any results.  I think I remember Twin Peak saying that it worked better at lower body fat percentages, ie. less than 11-12.  I'm somewhere around 15%, *more* or less.



 I think you're right Trip


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice workout, Gary...numbers are going up!!


Thanks Billie ,
but no PR's like somebody else


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2006)

so, why don't you drive down here, and I'll show you a good workout


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

like what....pilates???? jazzercise...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

FAntastic w/o Brother Gary!!! Doing all pushes in the same w/o is tuff, your doing it to it!!! Hope that info helps, it gets to your door in like 2 days!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so, why don't you drive down here, and I'll show you a good workout



Gary, now there's an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary, now there's an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so, why don't you drive down here, and I'll show you a good workout




  Drive all the way down there just to have a heart attack !!!    Regardless of what kind of wo it would be I'm sure it would kill me to try and keep up with you


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> like what....pilates???? jazzercise...



You so crazy


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> FAntastic w/o Brother Gary!!! Doing all pushes in the same w/o is tuff, your doing it to it!!! Hope that info helps, it gets to your door in like 2 days!!!



Thanks Angel ! 

LOL, I drove an hour to get to Vitamin World cos the protein powder I buy is but one get one free and most of the other supps I use are 30 % off on the first Monday & Tuesday of the month. Get there and they are closed !!!!!!!!  What a waste of time !!! My wife was pissed !!  They have always been open before. Must be special Febuary hours .


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Drive all the way down there just to have a heart attack !!!    Regardless of what kind of wo it would be I'm sure it would kill me to try and keep up with you



Ohh but you would die a happy man.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary, now there's an offer you can't refuse.



  But Alas, I must


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh but you would die a happy man.



Ok , you drive over and meet us and I'll die an ecstatic man


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Another sign the fat loss is going good.  

Sitting there eating breakfast tis morning and noticed my wedding ring was not on my finger.  Went looking for it and it was on the floor by the bed. Must of fell off during the night.  Also , decided this morning after getting dressed, that it's time to break out the next size smaller jeans , these are just getting too loose


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Another sign the fat loss is going good.
> 
> Sitting there eating breakfast tis morning and noticed my wedding ring was not on my finger.  Went looking for it and it was on the floor by the bed. Must of fell off during the night.  Also , decided this morning after getting dressed, that it's time to break out the next size smaller jeans , these are just getting too loose










I would take a road trip, but boss has me chained to the desk till I get all the data transferred   It not that bad, atleast I stay warm and can play online a bit.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I would take a road trip, but boss has me chained to the desk till I get all the data transferred   It not that bad, atleast I stay warm and can play online a bit.



OOOOOOOO  chains !!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Well since I just got home I missed my Pm cardio . Will make up for it tomorrow though


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, from what I just got through reading you better find that ring, put it on and look at it a lot.  Cause if Billie and Devlin don't kill you, someone else might.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, from what I just got through reading you better find that ring, put it on and look at it a lot.  Cause if Billie and Devlin don't kill you, someone else might.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

*Am Cardio 2-8-06*

did a double to make up for last night

40 min
8.3 miles

weird part was I know I could of kept going. After the first 15 min I think it's all momentum . LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2006)

Gotta love "cardio"


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Also , decided this morning after getting dressed, that it's time to break out the next size smaller jeans , these are just getting too loose



Way to go, Gary.  Are you going to be buying a new wardrobe soon?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> boss has me chained to the desk



This is a side of you we haven't seen before.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> This is a side of you we haven't seen before.



 it lurks beneath the surface and appears when you least expect it


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2006)

Damn Gary...nice looking cardio! 

 on you dying an ecstatic man, with me in my boots, and Dev with her chains...you don't stand a chance!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

dang...looks like I am yesterdays news....so...5 minutes ago...so...dial-up...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> with me in my boots, and Dev with her chains


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Another sign the fat loss is going good.
> 
> Sitting there eating breakfast tis morning and noticed my wedding ring was not on my finger.  Went looking for it and it was on the floor by the bed. Must of fell off during the night.  Also , decided this morning after getting dressed, that it's time to break out the next size smaller jeans , these are just getting too loose


Awesome, uh......... I mean the jeans part!!! 
That sucks about driving for an hour and the place being closed!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

*YM -* thats for sure.  I don't like to do anything I don't like . So I must like cardio  

*Trip -* No , no new wardrobe. I still have some of my "skinny' clothes . LOL

*Billie - * I am at a loss for words . But my imagination is working overtime  

*Burner -* Don't worry, even a broken watch is right twice a day  

*Angel -* Thanks bud  

Pm cardio and calves coming up


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Heya G, just catching up.  Moving down to the next size jeans is always a good day!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya G, just catching up.  Moving down to the next size jeans is always a good day!



You got that right


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

*Pm cardio and calfes 2-8-06*

20 min bike 
4.2 miles

*Seated calf raise -*
160 x 15
165 x 15
170 x 15
start with 170 nt

*standing calf raise -*
210 x 20
210 x 19

*single leg calf raise -*
2 sets 10 x 25
try 15 nt

*Notes:*
1 min RI's on calf work.

Tomorrow is back/bi/abs. Will find out if trap is ready to go. Hope so. Been skipping clean cardio because of it. Like doing clesan cardio with calves or abs worked in as RI's


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min bike
> 4.2 miles
> 
> *Seated calf raise -*
> ...




Way to go Gary! Reading that made my calfs ache


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min bike
> 4.2 miles
> 
> *Seated calf raise -*
> ...


  Solid w/o my Friend, best wishes for your back/bi's/abs tomorrow!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

*Rep Range II back/bi/ab 2-9-06*

*W.g. Pullups -*
40 x 7  
40 x 6  
40 x 5  
Stick w/40 until get 3 sets 9 

*Rack Deads - Angel style *
275 x 7  WTF !!
275 X 12 Had a talk with myself  
275 x 12 No shrugs on this set.  Trap not 100 % yet

*Seated C.g cable rows -*
2 sets 150 x 15

*BB curls -*
3 sets 75 x 9 
1st set was "easy" , barely finished last set

*Db Hammer curls -*
45 x 7 too heavy
40 x 12

*Db concentrarion curls -*
2 sets 20 x 13  barely

*Kneeling cable crunch -*
3 sets 135 x 9

*Lying cable knee raises -*
2 sets 20 x 12

*Saxons -*
2 sets 10 x 15

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything 'cept abs 
1 min RI's on abs

Soso  wo .  Bad start to my day. Got up an hour earlier than I needed to ( I love my sleepy time . LOL ) Only 33* in the gym this morning  Took me forever to get warm.  My pullups were down, my rack deads started off sucky , quit the shrugs half way through cos trap isn't ready for it .     Oh well there is always next time  

At least I have Pm cardio to look forward to


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

Like you I value my sleep and know how you feel about waking up before you have to.  Over all I didn't think it was a bad workout.  If the trap not 100% no point in pushing it, you will just injure it more.  If I tried to workout in a place that was only 33 degrees I think my weights would be down.  Overall I didn't think it was a bad workout, just toss the lowered weights up to the cold gym or an off day, we all have them. Focus on PM cardio and go from there.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

You are Rockin' in here GW!  Working out in a 33 degree gym is worth something extra in my book


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You are Rockin' in here GW!  Working out in a 33 degree gym is worth something extra in my book



Worth getting a blast heater, some extra warm clothes....  Sorry...me and cold don't like each other.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Worth getting a blast heater, some extra warm clothes....  Sorry...me and cold don't like each other.




Gary you need to throw another heater or two donw there heh!

Good workout consiering all the variables!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

Awsome workout Garybear....those are some nice numbers on your Hammers...I have the same issue with the DBs however...don't you wish they went up in 2.5lb intervals?? 

oh yeah...take care of that trap!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *W.g. Pullups -*
> 40 x 7
> 40 x 6
> 40 x 5
> Stick w/40 until get 3 sets 9


was that BW PLUS 40lbs?  

maybe next time, do your deads before your pull ups? (that's the order I do them...feel the deads warm up the rest of the muscles nicely..)


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Like you I value my sleep and know how you feel about waking up before you have to.  Over all I didn't think it was a bad workout.  If the trap not 100% no point in pushing it, you will just injure it more.  If I tried to workout in a place that was only 33 degrees I think my weights would be down.  Overall I didn't think it was a bad workout, just toss the lowered weights up to the cold gym or an off day, we all have them. Focus on PM cardio and go from there.



Dev ,
You're right.  So wise , So beautiful for one so young . But the cold usually doesn't effect me. But the last part of the wo did go better than the first part and it was up to 41 about that time . LOL 

Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You are Rockin' in here GW!  Working out in a 33 degree gym is worth something extra in my book




Thanks Boiler !  The cold does keep me moving thats for sure


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Worth getting a blast heater, some extra warm clothes....  Sorry...me and cold don't like each other.




Oh the gym is heated, I get up 30-45 min before I wo and go out and turn on the heat. Imagine how warm it would be if I didn't


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gary you need to throw another heater or two donw there heh!
> 
> Good workout consiering all the variables!



Thanks Mr. Dead-ication


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Awsome workout Garybear....those are some nice numbers on your Hammers...I have the same issue with the DBs however...don't you wish they went up in 2.5lb intervals??
> 
> oh yeah...take care of that trap!




Hey BillieBear  

I have adjustable Db's so I could of made a 42.5 lb Db but i was using the solid Dbs this morning

Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> was that BW PLUS 40lbs?
> 
> maybe next time, do your deads before your pull ups? (that's the order I do them...feel the deads warm up the rest of the muscles nicely..)



   If I remember when I do this wo again in 4 weeks i might just do that . Thanks Burner


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey, that was a solid w/o, no point in pushin an injured trap my Friend!!! Besides, I'm sure you where holding back subconsciously because of your fear about the injury, keep that chin up Brother Gary, hell of a job!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

*PM cardio 2-9-06*

*Angel -*  Thanks bud, will do  

20 min bike
4.2 miles


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dev ,
> You're right.  So wise , So beautiful for one so young . But the cold usually doesn't effect me. But the last part of the wo did go better than the first part and it was up to 41 about that time . LOL
> 
> Thanks !



Aww thanks.  

Has it been that cold to start before or is that the coldest it has been?  Maybe your body has a limit regarding the cold and 33 was it  Regardless, learn from it and move forward.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Aww thanks.
> 
> Has it been that cold to start before or is that the coldest it has been?  Maybe your body has a limit regarding the cold and 33 was it  Regardless, learn from it and move forward.



 No its been colder .  LOL Yes ma'am


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

Speaking of cold, heaters and garages.  What kind of heater do you have?  I noticed in your pics that your garage door has those insulation panels.  Did you diy that one.  I need to do that after I get my slatwall all hung. 

You are spot-on consistant with that bike/time/mileage thing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm sure you where holding back subconsciously because of your fear about the injury, keep that chin up Brother Gary, hell of a job!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Speaking of cold, heaters and garages.  What kind of heater do you have?  I noticed in your pics that your garage door has those insulation panels.  Did you diy that one.  I need to do that after I get my slatwall all hung.
> 
> You are spot-on consistant with that bike/time/mileage thing.



Boiler, 
yup , I'm a cardio machine!  LOL 

Good eyes ! Styrofoam insulation cut to fit the garage door.  The heater is one of those ventless, flameless things. If iwas to buy another I would definetly get one with a thermostat and blower.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

>


Hey Dead,
a man of few words


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

*Am cardio 2-10-06*

20 min bike 
4.1 mi

Time flies when you're having fun !! Feb 10th already.

Everbody ready for valentines day ?!  

Saturday is weigh/measure day. *IF* I impress myself with the measurements I might take some "progress" pics. Might wait until next week, that would be 1/2 way through the 12 week program. We'll see


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 20 min bike
> 4.1 mi
> 
> Time flies when you're having fun !! Feb 10th already.
> ...



Pics please  We will be impressed no matter what, you have done an incredible job the last few weeks.  

Me ready for Valentine's Day   For me that event has to be postponed until March.  The first weekend in MArch is looking like a possible weekend get away.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Dead,
> a man of few words


dead??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

GW - your lifts are looking good.  How many cals are you taking in??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> GW - your lifts are looking good.  How many cals are you taking in??



Thanks YM ! 

3000-3100


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

Pics, Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I'm sure youve progressed fantastically (is that even a word, LOL)  I say POST 'EM!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Boiler,
> yup , I'm a cardio machine!  LOL
> 
> Good eyes ! Styrofoam insulation cut to fit the garage door.  The heater is one of those ventless, flameless things. If iwas to buy another I would definetly get one with a thermostat and blower.



Or a little boiler, with pipes in the floor.  Have you ever looked at radiant heaters?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Or a little boiler, with pipes in the floor.  Have you ever looked at radiant heaters?



I heard Paul Harvey talking about this http://www.edenpureheater.com/index.php  looks like its too good to be true . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Pics please  We will be impressed no matter what, you have done an incredible job the last few weeks.
> 
> Me ready for Valentine's Day   For me that event has to be postponed until March.  The first weekend in MArch is looking like a possible weekend get away.



Hey Miss Dev  

Thanks.  Hope your V-Day comes soon


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Pics, Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I'm sure youve progressed fantastically (is that even a word, LOL)  I say POST 'EM!!!



We'll see.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

*PM cardio  2-10-06*

Guess how long  ? How far ? 

Winner !!!!!!!!!

20 min 
4.2 mi


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Guess how long  ? How far ?
> 
> Winner !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



  One of these days you should go for 22 minutes and see if anyone notices.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> One of these days you should go for 22 minutes and see if anyone notices.



I did 40 min a few days ago and everybody caught it.  You can't pull the wool over the eyes of these IM'ers


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I did 40 min a few days ago and everybody caught it.  You can't pull the wool over the eyes of these IM'ers


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I heard Paul Harvey talking about this http://www.edenpureheater.com/index.php  looks like its too good to be true . LOL


That looks pretty nifty, but kind of pricey.  I'm going to keep looking around and will let you know if I find anything.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd sure like to see some pictures 

nice cardio Garybear


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'd sure like to see some pictures
> 
> nice cardio Garybear



Thanks BillieBear ,

I'll post pics later today ( if they came out ).


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2006)

*weigh/measure 2-11-06*

*weight -* 179
*Waist -* 33
*BF%-* 12% ???

Running total - down 11 lbs and 1 inch off waist

Most bodyparts are staying close to the same ( within a 1/4 " of what I started at ) Only "big" changes are waist and chest. Lost an inch to an inch and a half there. Guess thats where I carry most my fat.

Pics later , need to try ro make some side by side comparison pics.  But I'm out the door.  Got lots to do .  Go look at a 76 Jag and a 52 Street rod for me and the wife is wanting a big ass van for some reason. 

Have a good one people !

Here's the pics. Hope it worked. I'm not much of a photochopper .  Wohoo it worked  !


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *weight -* 179
> *Waist -* 33
> *BF%-* 12% ???
> 
> Running total - down 11 lbs and 1 inch off waist



  Very nice results there, Gary,  but why the ??? for the body fat?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2006)

AWESOME Brother GAry, those are Outstanding results my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Very nice results there, Gary,  but why the ??? for the body fat?




I figure its just a wild ass estimate.  My wife takes the readings ( bless her heart ) and then i punch in the results at http://www.rustyiron.net/formmal7.htm . This mornings results came up to 6% BF according to them. So i double that and figure I'm closer to reality


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME Brother GAry, those are Outstanding results my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel ,
I'm satisfied so far. You are doing incredible though   So where's your pics ?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2006)

Great job Gary.  Thanks for that link, I've been searching for a site just like that for body fat calculating.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice link, GW.  But, is it really necessary for them to show the guy's wanker?  Put some briefs on that guy, please.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice link, GW.  But, is it really necessary for them to show the guy's wanker?  Put some briefs on that guy, please.



That's ok, the female version on that site needs a bikini


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice link, GW.  But, is it really necessary for them to show the guy's wanker?  Put some briefs on that guy, please.




LOL  , never paid that close of attention  

Oh I added pics to my original weigh/measure post for today
http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1263247&postcount=1611


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 11, 2006)

Heya bud congrats!!!  Lookin awsome nice and lean there!  You may just be a little lower then 12 though...but who knows.  Ever thought about calipers?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud congrats!!!  Lookin awsome nice and lean there!  You may just be a little lower then 12 though...but who knows.  Ever thought about calipers?



Thanks Dead,
I've got 2 different brands of calipers.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow abs looking great!! Overall great progress


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 11, 2006)

Lookin Lean, GW Nice to see that 2xday cardio paying off!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2006)

*INCREDIBLE* Progress my Friend!!! VERY Inspiring!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work old man , when do you think you'll bulk again?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow abs looking great!! Overall great progress



*Dev -* Thanks .  They are coming around. Slowly but surely I guess.

*Boiler -* Thanks bud, I am thinking I will up the cardio a bit . Maybe 30 min. . I'll try it this week and see what happens .  For grins and giggles I might increase my cals just a smidgen too. Experimenting . For a week it won't kill me.

*Angel -* Thanks , thats quite the compliment coming from the incredible shrinking man !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice work old man , when do you think you'll bulk again?



Sean, thanks.

HMMM good question. I was up at 4 this morning with the grandbaby ( he has a cold and couldn't sleep ) and got on IM and saw this and thought about it for a long time.

I don't know if I'll ever "bulk" again. I did it once a couple of years ago and have never "recovered" from it. LOL I think the "get bigger" boat has passed me by. At this stage in life I think Im destined to be a maintainer/cutter. I'm no bigger now than I've ever been ( at least not anything appreciable ) so why subject myself to the punishment of a major cut like I'm having to do now.  I think that what I will be doing is ... as soon as I get to a BF% I like I will do what I have to do to maintain that through early fall and then I'll lighten up on the diet and try not to gain more than 10-15 lbs through the winter. So that it won't be such a major project to slim back down for the coming spring / summer. 

But hey , your young and full of test so go for it


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sean, thanks.
> 
> HMMM good question. I was up at 4 this morning with the grandbaby ( he has a cold and couldn't sleep ) and got on IM and saw this and thought about it for a long time.
> 
> ...


Amen to that Brother Gary, words of Wisdom!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Amen to that Brother Gary, words of Wisdom!!!



LOL  I don't know how wise it is but hopefully it will work for me.  I would love to be bigger but don't want to spend a small fortune for supps/food and I wouldn't even try it on my own . I would only do it with the supervision of a qualified trainer so as not to waste time or supps/food. But that would be another cost sooooooooo I guess I'll just be in it for the health ( which I have , in my opnion ) and am now trying to get the look ( athletic).  I figure I can help more people that way.  Like I have said before I have had quite a few people ask me how I have got into the shape I am in but only one that I am aware of has actually done anything about it and she has only been at it for a week, hopefully she'll stick with it.  I started with Body For Life and believe it to be an extremely simple and effective system . I buy every Body For Life book I find at garage sales ( They are only a $1 !! ) I go through them and highlight the basics and most important stuff and GIVE them to the people who ask me how I lost my weight. Just doing my part to save America from obessity and improve peoples quality of life and their self imagine /confidence.  Aren't I noble  


PS.  I saw your post In YM's journal . I think you should stick with what you are doing. Don't fix it if it's not broke. You're too close to switch things up, especially to something that you think leads you to feeling overtrained. Being in a calorie deficit and switching to 2x week on bodyparts for you would probably just accelerate that feeling. But hey , I am FAR from knowledgable in what you are doing.  But there are plenty here who should know.  Heard from Riss ? If not I bet P-Funk for one would be able to help .

You're doing great !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

*Am Cardio 2-12-06*

Overslept and am way behind on my schedule .   
so am doing cardio today instead of legs, will do them tomorrow.

Anyways :
30 min bike
6.2 mi

Yes I increased my time/distance but I think that if/when 30 min isn't doing it for me I'll switch to HIIT or Max OT cardio instead of going for a longer period of time. Also this week I plan on getting back into clean cardio for variety.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL  I don't know how wise it is but hopefully it will work for me.  I would love to be bigger but don't want to spend a small fortune for supps/food and I wouldn't even try it on my own . I would only do it with the supervision of a qualified trainer so as not to waste time or supps/food. But that would be another cost sooooooooo I guess I'll just be in it for the health ( which I have , in my opnion ) and am now trying to get the look ( athletic).  I figure I can help more people that way.  Like I have said before I have had quite a few people ask me how I have got into the shape I am in but only one that I am aware of has actually done anything about it and she has only been at it for a week, hopefully she'll stick with it.  I started with Body For Life and believe it to be an extremely simple and effective system . I buy every Body For Life book I find at garage sales ( They are only a $1 !! ) I go through them and highlight the basics and most important stuff and GIVE them to the people who ask me how I lost my weight. Just doing my part to save America from obessity and improve peoples quality of life and their self imagine /confidence.  Aren't I noble
> 
> 
> PS.  I saw your post In YM's journal . I think you should stick with what you are doing. Don't fix it if it's not broke. You're too close to switch things up, especially to something that you think leads you to feeling overtrained. Being in a calorie deficit and switching to 2x week on bodyparts for you would probably just accelerate that feeling. But hey , I am FAR from knowledgable in what you are doing.  But there are plenty here who should know.  Heard from Riss ? If not I bet P-Funk for one would be able to help .
> ...


Thank you my Friend, much appreciated too!!! You are right, and imo, you are doing an Incredible job yourself!!! Bigger ISN"T always better, and I would much rather look like Zane, than anyone else actually, lean and mean!!! Thanks for helping out when I need it, hope someday I can return the favor!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Overslept and am way behind on my schedule .
> so am doing cardio today instead of legs, will do them tomorrow.
> 
> Anyways :
> ...


Excellent plan of attack my Friend, I really enjoy HIIT, thats basically what I do!!! 30 minutes too, Awesome!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

There is come clear inprovement on those pics, G.  Very nice!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent plan of attack my Friend, I really enjoy HIIT, thats basically what I do!!! 30 minutes too, Awesome!!!



Thanks ANgel


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> There is come clear inprovement on those pics, G.  Very nice!



Thanks PY,
I knew there should be but didn't know if it would show in pics .


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 12, 2006)

Were you way overweight at some point, GW?  You've always looked pretty fit in the pictures I've seen.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Were you way overweight at some point, GW?  You've always looked pretty fit in the pictures I've seen.



No, in h.s. I was 6ft tall and wrestled 128 lb class   Can we say stickman ? I knew that you could .   When I turned 16 my dad bought me my first set of weights and I've been more or less hooked ever since. By the time i graduated H.S. i was up to probably 155-160 . Still slim but nothing like sophmore year. At my first H.S. reunion I was probably 175-180 and looking pretty good and some of my classmates were unrecognizable ( in a bad way ). I vowed to myself not to become one of them.  You know how life goes. For me it was  a couple of bad marriages and a couple of jobs that were extreme long hours and that left no time for family ( hence bad marriages ) no time for me.  Anyway I was as heavy as 217 when I finally changed jobs , lifestyle, started eating right and working out.  I no longer require BP meds, or meds to help fight kidney stones, my triglycerides are perfect ( they were off the chart ) both my cholesterols are perfect, etc etc .

But I digress , LOL  Readers Digest version of answer to your question, No , not too overweight , just too overweight to suit me .  And thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

*PM Cardio 2-12-06*

30 min bike 
6.3 miles


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

6.3 Miles, AWESOME!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2006)

Gees I ever realized you were so skinny!  I haven't been 128lbs since 3rd grade!  Wow being an endo always sucked for me but I dont mind it now!  I like a little extra chunk on me....dont know why LOL.  I try to still eat healthy but dont subject myself to super strict cutting....just aint my style anymore!

As for you bulking I think at your point in life its not worth it....just to much tiem and effort.  Simply keeping your cals slightly above maint. with some cardio will produce more results then you would think!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree with all of the above, Gary....pics look positively great!  Wonderful progress   I am planning on doing the same as you....lose and maintain through fall, and then a small "mini" bulk through the winter....no need to do too much damage!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gees I ever realized you were so skinny!  I haven't been 128lbs since 3rd grade!  Wow being an endo always sucked for me but I dont mind it now!  I like a little extra chunk on me....dont know why LOL.  I try to still eat healthy but dont subject myself to super strict cutting....just aint my style anymore!
> 
> As for you bulking I think at your point in life its not worth it....just to much tiem and effort.  Simply keeping your cals slightly above maint. with some cardio will produce more results then you would think!



Hey Dead, 
I love that nickname    A little extra chunk eh ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I agree with all of the above, Gary....pics look positively great!  Wonderful progress   I am planning on doing the same as you....lose and maintain through fall, and then a small "mini" bulk through the winter....no need to do too much damage!



Thanks BillieBear


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome progress there Gary.  You freaking cardio bunny, haha.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 6.3 miles



You upped the time and still kept the same pace!  Excellent.  

Interesting read about you in HS.  When I graduated HS, I weighed all of 150 lbs.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Awesome progress there Gary.  You freaking cardio bunny, haha.



Thanks CP,
cardio bunny does not conger up a nice image for me


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You upped the time and still kept the same pace!  Excellent.
> 
> Interesting read about you in HS.  When I graduated HS, I weighed all of 150 lbs.



Thanks Trip !  Yes H.S. was an adventure


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks CP,
> cardio bunny does not conger up a nice image for me



 Cardio bunny does not fit you at all.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, I was just curious since you were talking about people asking you how you did it.  Keep up the good work.  Great that you were able to drop those meds.  I'd like to get to that point.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

*Shock legs 2-13-06*

*leg extensions ... Powertec Squats - ss*
3 sets 110 x 10 ...... 340 x 10 
up 10 & 20 lbs over last shock
going for 115 /360 nt

*vertical leg press ... leg extensions - ss*
215 x 10 ................... 110 x 8
215 x 10 ................... 100 x 10

*Smith lunges - Ds*
50 x 10 
40 x 10

*Lying leg curls ... SLDL - ss*
2 sets 70 x 10 ....... 160 x 10
up 5 lbs on SLDL 
need to increase leg curls too

*Single leg curls - Ds*
25 x 10
20 x 10

*Notes :*
Skipped calf work today . didn't get started on time  so had to cut it short

Ri's just long enough to catch breath or set up next exercise

even though it wasn't a full wo it still had me huffin' and puffin '


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Cardio bunny does not fit you at all.



Thank You !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> OK, I was just curious since you were talking about people asking you how you did it.  Keep up the good work.  Great that you were able to drop those meds.  I'd like to get to that point.




thanks !  

Hope it happens for ya


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *leg extensions ... Powertec Squats - ss*
> 3 sets 110 x 10 ...... 340 x 10
> up 10 & 20 lbs over last shock
> going for 115 /360 nt
> ...


Awesome w/o BRother Gary, heck I'm huffin and puffin just readin it!!! Extensions and squats where truelly fantastic, excellent increase my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Angel, 
appreciate it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2006)

Great progress in your pics GW


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

hey Gary!
ok...didn't read the 2 1/2 pages in entirety since I last posted, but did see the pics...ya dun good, son!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

It looks like you're maintaining leg strength despite all the cardio.  When I was doing lots of running (many years ago), I found that once I hit 15-20 miles per week, my workouts (and especially leg workouts) started to suffer.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

*YM *- Thanks , appreciate the kind words.

*Burner *- Long time no see. Thanks  

*Trip * - Thanks, I never thought about that.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

*Shock  Chest/delts/tri's  2-14-06*

*Cable xover ... Incline bench press - ss*
70 x 10 ............. 145 x 10
70 x 10 ............. 145 x 9.75  ass came off the bench  
70 x 10 ............. 145 x 7
try 75 /145 nt

*Weighted dips ... incline db flyes - ss*
15 x 10 ................ 50 x 8
15 x 9 .................. 50 x 8
flyes were up 5 lbs 

*Bench press - Ds*
145 x 10 
125 x 8
105 x 8
1st set up 5 lbs 
reps up on set 2/3

*Seated side laterals ... Standing BB press - ss*
25 x 10 ....................... 95 x 10
25 x 10 ....................... 95 x 7

*Seated alt db press ... wg upright rows - ss*
40 x 8 ......................... 85 x 10
40 x 9 ......................... 85 x 10

*cable front raise - Ds*
35 x 10
25 x 8
15 x 8

*Triceps pressdown ... cg bench press - ss*
80 x 10 ...................... 155 x 5 that was close !!!
80 x 9 ........................ 135 x 7
sheesh !! Too heavy on the cg. 
start w/ 80 /135 nt

*Rev grip pressdown - Ds*
55 x 10
45 x 8
35 x8

*Notes :*

Ri's just long enough to catch breath or set up next exercise .

!st time for this wo since the new split. Had to cut it short . Not getting started early enough. Do better next time 

PM cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cable xover ... Incline bench press - ss*
> 70 x 10 ............. 145 x 9.75  ass came off the bench



Stealing my technique again?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Stealing my technique again?



The first thing I thought when that happened was " I just pulled a Trip "  LOL 

Good technique though ! Comes in handy sometimes .


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

aloha!
Just been keeping busy....
looks like u have been keeping a different kind of busy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 14, 2006)

awsome couple of workouts Gary!! Dont' ya just love shock week?? 

I think you need to do 3 sets on your Drop sets once in a while...you would be surprised how FEW you can do on the 3rd set!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Brother Gary, solid #'s all around, your really doin great with the short rest intervals.................. you sure your not interested in HIT???


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> awsome couple of workouts Gary!! Dont' ya just love shock week??
> 
> I think you need to do 3 sets on your Drop sets once in a while...you would be surprised how FEW you can do on the 3rd set!




Hmmmm I thought i did 3 sets on my drop sets . I almost always do


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o Brother Gary, solid #'s all around, your really doin great with the short rest intervals.................. you sure your not interested in HIT???



Ive looked for the book a couple of times but haven't found it yet. Small town bookstores. Guess I could have them order it for me. Just curious about it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

I might have another copy of "High Intensity Training, the Mike Mentzer way" I would be more than happy to send it to you, or give it to you at the Show-mes!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I might have another copy of "High Intensity Training, the Mike Mentzer way" I would be more than happy to send it to you, or give it to you at the Show-mes!!!



You'll get yours back from me next time we get together.  I'm buying a copy of both books.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You'll get yours back from me next time we get together.  I'm buying a copy of both books.


Is those books all about HIT?  I'm going to Florida this weekend and will have plenty of reading time.  Maybe I should pick one up?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

The only place I know you can get them is the website (www.mikementzer.com), but you can try to find them in local shops I guess.  Good luck, though.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Try Borders, they have a couple of Mentzers books!!! All are excellent reads imo, but Heavy Duty 1 is outstanding!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Is those books all about HIT?  I'm going to Florida this weekend and will have plenty of reading time.  *Maybe I should pick one up*?


I would Highly suggest it my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I might have another copy of "High Intensity Training, the Mike Mentzer way" I would be more than happy to send it to you, or give it to you at the Show-mes!!!



I've got 3 more places to check in the next 3 weeks , I'll get back to you on it . Thanks !


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I've got 3 more places to check in the next 3 weeks , I'll get back to you on it . Thanks !


Okay, just let me know, I have NO problem sending it to you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

*PM Cardio 2-14-06*

*Clean cardio w/abs *
warm up :
clean - Oly bar x 15
kneeling cable crunch - 115 x 10
hanging knee raise - 30 x 10

6 triple sets of :
clean - 50 x 15
Kneeling cable crunches - 115 x 10
hanging knee raises - 30 x 10

With 30 sec RI's between triple sets

10 min Bike -
2.3 miles 

*Notes :*
HR 120 - 160 
 Abs were pumped


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice cardio, GW.

I'll be on the road all day tomorrow.  I'll try and pop into Borders and/or Barnes and Nobles and see if they have it.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice cardio, GW.
> 
> I'll be on the road all day tomorrow.  I'll try and pop into Borders and/or Barnes and Nobles and see if they have it.



Cool B&N is on my list for next week


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'll be on the road all day tomorrow.



  Sounds like journal whoring time to me.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sounds like journal whoring time to me.



Whats the theme going to be ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Whats the theme going to be ?



Dunno.     Let me think about it over night.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't like where this is headed....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Gary you r last couple workouts have been great.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Gary you r last couple workouts have been great.


and painful (in a good way ) , Thanks Dev


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

*Am cardio 2-15-06*

30 min bike 
6.45 miles


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 6.45 miles


Increase in time and distance way to go GW!  

Lookin good in here bud!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Picking up the pace on the cardio, are we?    Look out Archie, Gary's coming after you!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

funny mental image...Gary chasing Archy....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The only place I know you can get them is the website (www.mikementzer.com), but you can try to find them in local shops I guess. Good luck, though.


ebay? amazon.com?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Solid cardio my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> funny mental image...Gary chasing Archy....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks gang  

Look out Angel


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2006)

Which Metzner book do you guys recommend?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Which Metzner book do you guys recommend?


ALL of 'em!!!
Seriously though, I would suggest picking up Either *"High Intensity Training the Mike Mentzer Way" * or *"The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer"* Both of which you can pick up at Borders for like $20 each!!!
The 2nd one, has His most productive routine he used, one that I'm seriously considering attempting!!! You can't go wrong with any of them imo!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> ALL of 'em!!!
> Seriously though, I would suggest picking up Either *"High Intensity Training the Mike Mentzer Way" * or *"The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer"* Both of which you can pick up at Borders for like $20 each!!!
> The 2nd one, has His most productive routine he used, one that I'm seriously considering attempting!!! You can't go wrong with any of them imo!!!



Which one is the simplest ?  The easier to understand and implement the better I would like it


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Which one is the simplest ?  The easier to understand and implement the better I would like it



 I second that, but the I'm a blond woman so I have a good excuse.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

*Pm Cardio 2-15-06*

20 min 
basically non-stop circuit.

warm up circuit: 
Oly Bar x 15 Cleans
270 x 10 Standing calf raise
165 x 15 seated calf raise 

4 circuits :
50 x 15 cleans
180 x 15 standing calf raise 
155 x 15 seated calf raise 

4 circuits:
50 x 15 cleans 
140 x 15 standing calf raise
140 x 15 seated calf raise

10 min bike
2.43 miles

*Notes:*
Ri's - Only when I dropped the wt. on calf raises . Other than that it was non-stop


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Which one is the simplest ?  The easier to understand and implement the better I would like it


  "High Intensity Training the Mike Mentzer Way" would prolly be my pick!!! Outstanding cardio too my Friend, way to go!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> ALL of 'em!!!
> Seriously though, I would suggest picking up Either *"High Intensity Training the Mike Mentzer Way" * or *"The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer"* Both of which you can pick up at Borders for like $20 each!!!
> The 2nd one, has His most productive routine he used, one that I'm seriously considering attempting!!! You can't go wrong with any of them imo!!!



I haven't gotten to those yet.  Heavy Duty I and II are both good, once you get past the philosophy, anyway...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten to those yet.  Heavy Duty I and II are both good, once you get past the philosophy, anyway...


The ones I mentioned really deal with the Why and What as far as HIT!!! Both HD, and HD2 are excellent, but if you want straight forward, go with either of the 2 I mentioned before!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Checked at Barnes and Nobles today and they didn't have either one.  Guess I'll have to find a Borders.

Nice Cardios, GW!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Checked at Barnes and Nobles today and they didn't have either one.  Guess I'll have to find a Borders.
> 
> Nice Cardios, GW!



Thanks Boiler.

If you don't mind online shopping found it for $11.60 here 
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.a...rm=31002826&Type=PE&Category=Book&dcaid=17379


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Boiler.
> 
> If you don't mind online shopping found it for $11.60 here
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.a...rm=31002826&Type=PE&Category=Book&dcaid=17379


Good find.  I was hoping to get it before vacation on Friday, though.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Boiler.
> 
> If you don't mind online shopping found it for $11.60 here
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=31002826&SearchEngine=Froogle&SearchTerm=31002826&Type=PE&Category=Book&dcaid=17379




Nice catch, G.  They have a couple of his books on there.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2006)

*Shock  Back/bi's/abs  2-16-06*

*Db pullovers ... Wg pulldowns - ss*
3 sets 55 x 10 .... 135 x 10
try 60 / 140 nt

*Cg seated rows ... Stiff arm pulldowns - ss*
2 sets 145 x 10 ........ 80 x 10
try 155/85 nt

*Rack deads - Angel style - Ds *
265 x 10
245 x 8
225 x 8
try 270/250/230 nt

*Cable Hammer curls ... BB curls - ss*
2 sets 50 x 10 .............. 70 x 10
try 55/75 nt

*EZ bar curl ... Seated Db curls - ss*
2 sets 65 x 10 ... 30 x 10
try 70/35 nt

*Cable preacher curls - Ds *
50 x 6  
35 x 8
25 x 8

*Slantboard crunches ... Hanging knee raises - ss*
3 sets 65 x 10 ............... 45 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunch - Ds *
115 x 10
100 x 8
85 x 8 

*Notes:*

Actually got started early enough to finish this wo   And it was a good one, but next one will be even better. Lots of increases planned .

Ri's were onkly long enough to setup for next exercise .

Pm cardio will be a breeze compared to this


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *
> Pm cardio will be a breeze compared to this *


*
Heck yes it will!!  Good workout GW*


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o Brother Gary!!! I like your increase schedules too!!! Lookin like a Champ!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Archie, do you warmup for your HIT workouts?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

10 minutes on the bike, and 1-2 light sets for only about 6 reps, just enough to feel the groove so to speak!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

And only on the first exercise!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 10 minutes on the bike, and 1-2 light sets for only about 6 reps, just enough to feel the groove so to speak!!!


For each body part?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> For each body part?


No, just the first exercise of that particular day my Friend!!! I feel you are pretty warmed up after the bike ride (core temp.) and then after the quick sets, you get ALOT of warming up during the first couple of reps on the working set!!! Hope that makes sense!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No, just the first exercise of that particular day my Friend!!! I feel you are pretty warmed up after the bike ride (core temp.) and then after the quick sets, you get ALOT of warming up during the first couple of reps on the working set!!! Hope that makes sense!!!


That makes sense I'm going to swing by Border's tonight and see if I can find one of his books there.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That makes sense I'm going to swing by Border's tonight and see if I can find one of his books there.


Sweet, hope you find one!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Rack deads - Angel style - Ds *
> 265 x 10
> 245 x 8
> 225 x 8
> try 270/250/230 nt



It doesn't look like you had any trouble with this exercise.  You might want to consider a larger jump in weights, especially when you're dealing with hundreds of pounds.  A 5 lb jump on 50 lbs is a lot, but 5 on 265 isn't nearly as daunting.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like you had any trouble with this exercise.  You might want to consider a larger jump in weights, especially when you're dealing with hundreds of pounds.  A 5 lb jump on 50 lbs is a lot, but 5 on 265 isn't nearly as daunting.


 Excellent point BRother Triple!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Heck yes it will!!  Good workout GW



Thanks Boiler


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> FANTASTIC w/o Brother Gary!!! I like your increase schedules too!!! Lookin like a Champ!!!




thanks Angel,
I'm trying


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like you had any trouble with this exercise.  You might want to consider a larger jump in weights, especially when you're dealing with hundreds of pounds.  A 5 lb jump on 50 lbs is a lot, but 5 on 265 isn't nearly as daunting.



I see said the blind man  

I'm sure I will since the next shock wo is 4 weeks away. Surely I'll be ready for more than a 5 lb increase ,

Thanks for keeping me in check Trip


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> thanks Angel,
> I'm trying



You are really trying and it showing in the great workouts you are posting.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You are really trying and it showing in the great workouts you are posting.



awwwww  Thanks Dev


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2006)

*PM cardio 2-16-06*

30 min bike 
6.47 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2006)

awsome workout Gary!  I'm doing shock back/biceps/abs tomorrow...hopefully lower back will cooperate...I may even throw in some Angel style rack deads....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> awsome workout Gary!  I'm doing shock back/biceps/abs tomorrow...hopefully lower back will cooperate...I may even throw in some Angel style rack deads....




Thanks BillieBear !  I hope your back lets you have a killer wo   Need a back rub ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

*Am cardio 2-17-06*

30 min bike 
6.56 miles 

TGIF !!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

You'll be at 7 miles before long.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You'll be at 7 miles before long.



It's possible I guess. I have just started putting my head down and peddling and I come up about the same everytime


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You'll be at 7 miles before long.


Ditto!!! excellent BRother Gary!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

*Pm Cardio 2-17-06*



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You'll be at 7 miles before long.


Don't do this again   


30 min bike 
7.37 miles 

TGIF !!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't do this again
> 
> 
> 30 min bike
> ...


 7!!! AWESOME, way to go!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't do this again
> 
> 
> 30 min bike
> ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't do this again
> 
> 
> 30 min bike
> ...



If I knew it was going to be that easy,  I should have tried 8.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If I knew it was going to be that easy,  I should have tried 8.



Please don't


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2006)

*weigh in 2-18-06*

*Weight:* 177
down 2 more lbs .  13 lbs in 7 weeks. Pretty steady  

I still am amazed to be losing fat at 3000-3100 cals. The 3000-3100 was maintance for me when I was 190 so I'm over maintance now and still losing.  Guess thats where the buttload of cardio comes in  

Thanks for all the support people , you're the best


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight:* 177
> down 2 more lbs .  13 lbs in 7 weeks. Pretty steady
> 
> I still am amazed to be losing fat at 3000-3100 cals. The 3000-3100 was maintance for me when I was 190 so I'm over maintance now and still losing.  Guess thats where the buttload of cardio comes in
> ...



  Congrats on the weight loss!!! You are doing a fantastic job!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight:* 177
> down 2 more lbs .  13 lbs in 7 weeks. Pretty steady
> 
> I still am amazed to be losing fat at 3000-3100 cals. The 3000-3100 was maintance for me when I was 190 so I'm over maintance now and still losing.  Guess thats where the buttload of cardio comes in
> ...


*Awesome job Brother Gary!!!* 
I hear ya about the "Buttload" of cardio, pretty wild stuff!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight:* 177
> down 2 more lbs .  13 lbs in 7 weeks. Pretty steady
> 
> I still am amazed to be losing fat at 3000-3100 cals. The 3000-3100 was maintance for me when I was 190 so I'm over maintance now and still losing.  Guess thats where the buttload of cardio comes in
> ...



Nice job GW!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks gang , 
I really appreciate the good words and the support. Just like Trip the other night. If he wouldn't of brought up hitting 7 miles on cardio I never would of tried it ( at least not yet ). thanks for the push when I need it. You guys/gals


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

7 miles is great.  Congrats on the steady weight loss.  That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight:* 177
> down 2 more lbs .  13 lbs in 7 weeks. Pretty steady
> 
> I still am amazed to be losing fat at 3000-3100 cals. The 3000-3100 was maintance for me when I was 190 so I'm over maintance now and still losing.  Guess thats where the buttload of cardio comes in
> ...



Yeah, boosting up your metabolism like that is pretty kickass.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2006)

Great job, G!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm tellin you my Friend, you would clean up at the Show-Mes!!! You honestly need to consider it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

dang, G! THat is REALLY impressive that you have done what you have!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree with all of the above....you are doing an amazing job...AND I think you should reconsider doing the Show-mes....how awsome would it be to have more than one person on here competing??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I agree with all of the above....you are doing an amazing job...AND I think you should reconsider doing the Show-mes....how awsome would it be to have more than one person on here competing??



I think you all get your protein powder from the same place and it's been tampered with, someone has put some kind of mind altering substance in it.  

But thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2006)

This sucks !  Went to bed sick Saturday night, woke up sick Sunday too.   No workout yesterday or today   Somebody gave me a bug   Everytime I eat something it makes my stomach sick  But I keep eating ( still have an appetite  ) plus I'm trying to drownd / flush it out by drinking a ton of water. I shall return


----------



## Devlin (Feb 20, 2006)

That sucks Gary.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Yea man the bug is spreading all over.  Just dont get as bad as I did.....get soem meds in you asap or you will end up in bed for 2 weeks lik I did.

Oh yea I'm back to my weight at around 210ish and when I was sick I weighted myself and I was 180lbs!  No wonder everyone said I looked like walking death i lost over 30lbs!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

Sucks to be sick, especially on a weekend.  Rest up so you can get back on that bike and hit 8 miles.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

get well soon Garybear!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks gang  

Had a protein shake and about a quart of water at break this morning, no problem   Sitting here having lunch and didn't even get half way through before the ol' tummy started rolling and gurgling and just being nasty


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh man, Sorry to hear your under the weather!!! Hope you get better quick my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Had a protein shake and about a quart of water at break this morning, no problem   Sitting here having lunch and didn't even get half way through before the ol' tummy started rolling and gurgling and just being nasty



Thank you for that visual.     I'm suddenly not hungry for dinner anymore.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 20, 2006)

The "bug" sucks.  Sorry to hear it's your turn.  Hope you kick it soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

*Angel  -  Boiler *- thanks guys  

*Trip -* I assume then that you don't want to hear about the major evacuation I had last night that apperently rid my body of the said bug


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

*Power  chest/delts/tri  2-21-06*

*Bench press -*
215 x 2+2  
2 sets 200 x 4 
wt up , reps down

*Incline Db bench -*
2 sets 80 x 4
up 5 lbs  

*Weighted dips -*
70 x 6
75 x 6
up 10 lbs on ea set

*Standing BB press -*
130 x 4 
125 x 4
125 x 5 much better 

*Db cheat laterals -*
2 sets 40 x 6

*Bentover seated Db laterals -*
2 sets 50 x 6 
form better than last time 

*C.g. bench press -*
180 x 4
175 x 4

*Triceps pressdown -*
90 x 6
95 x 5

*Notes:*
3 min Ri's 

pretty good wo. probably cos of the extra days of "rest" but still a good wo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2006)

Impressive lifts GW  - Dips and BB presses are looking good


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Trip -* I assume then that you don't want to hear about the major evacuation I had last night that apperently rid my body of the said bug



That's a very good assumption.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

From the looks of that workout, I'd say you've completely gotten rid of that bug.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> From the looks of that workout, I'd say you've completely gotten rid of that bug.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

Those are some of the best results from lifting post sickness that I have seen.  Nice, strong comeback.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree with everyone else great job especially after being sick bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good to see that you are feeling better!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Impressive lifts GW  - Dips and BB presses are looking good




Thanks YM ,
They felt good


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's a very good assumption.



i just knew I was right about that


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> From the looks of that workout, I'd say you've completely gotten rid of that bug.



I hope so.  Just kind of sad that i missed legs Sunday .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

>



Thanks Boiler ,  how's that vacation ? Anymore golf on the agenda ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Those are some of the best results from lifting post sickness that I have seen.  Nice, strong comeback.



Thanks CP ,
appreciate it


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I agree with everyone else great job especially after being sick bud!



Thanks Dead ,

How's things ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good to see that you are feeling better!




Burner Ol buddy ,
Thanks.  Anything exciting going on in the world of real estate ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Dead ,
> 
> How's things ?


Hectictoday trying to get everything done on my one day off and it aint happenin LOL.  Still haven't gone to the gymand have a million other thigns to do so I wont be on until late I'm sure!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner Ol buddy ,
> Thanks. Anything exciting going on in the world of real estate ?


actually...OH YEAH...
my two BIG buyers are gona be here, March AND April...that could be a BIG couple months...
my other Cali. people..are waiting to see if their home closes this week..if so...they will be here next week and looking to close a couple after that...ANOTHER couple I have been working with are FINALLY coming here..will be here friday...could be a NICE commission...take this $$..pay off my little debts...put into a mini-remodel of my house and get it in sale condition...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

OUTSTANDING w/o Brother Gary, and you where sick??? Many Kudos to you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

*Pm cardio 2-21-06*

30 min bike 
6.57 mi

Really suprised me. Didn't think I'd get 15 min , let alone 30.  I had a wooden pallet ( about 80 lbs ) land on my big toe on my right foot today at work. I've been hobbling all day and when I got home and got the shoes and socks off, well the toe is very colorful .  

*Dead -* I see your hectic day turned into a hell of a wo  

*Burner -*
I hope your sales go as planned . Would love to hear they did   getting your house in sale condition becuase you are wanting to sell or just in case ? 

*Angel - *
Thanks man ! I'm curious as to how those 2 days will affect my weigh/measure this weekend


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I had a wooden pallet ( about 80 lbs ) land on my big toe on my right foot today at work. I've been hobbling all day and when I got home and got the shoes and socks off, well the toe is very colorful .



Ouch!  No broken bones?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Boiler ,  how's that vacation ? Anymore golf on the agenda ?


Vacation's great, but all good things must come to an end.  Back to the real world tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

Great come back!! Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Dead -* I see your hectic day turned into a hell of a wo


I think it was all my anger coming out b/c I was unable to do one working set without asking if I could work in with someone or tell them to move their shit off the equipment....theres a damn locker for that shit!

Ok venting done now....back to my original thoughts....

Great cardio especially with the busted toe!  Thats never fun...I've broken both my big toes and my left one twice.  Never got them fixed though just let em heal on their own.  Its not fun runnin on that!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice workout.. I think you bench more than me now!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Let me know how you feel after all these 2 a days, and measurement and weights I'm very interested in!!!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 6.57 mi
> 
> Really suprised me. Didn't think I'd get 15 min , let alone 30.  I had a wooden pallet ( about 80 lbs ) land on my big toe on my right foot today at work. I've been hobbling all day and when I got home and got the shoes and socks off, well the toe is very colorful .




It's always great to double your expectations


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

*Dev - * Thank you pretty lady  

*Dead - * Broken toes suck !! And they are ugly too  

*Jake - *  Holy Chit Jake's in the house    How the hell are ya? What ya up to ? 

*Angel -* Not expecting anything special . I'll be tickled pink with whatever the results are cos I know next time will be better  

*Luke - * Wow , a mini -reunion . Jake and Luke in one day  !!   I suppose you are still getting bigger and leaner


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

Guess I should post my wo. LOL

AM cardio -
30 min bike 
6.1 mile 

Pm cardio  -v 
Opted for the foot soaking in a nice warm bath w/ epsom salts and a darvaset ( sp) and then some XBox  

Hope this damn toe sdoesn't screw up my wo tomorrow morning or I'll just cut the SOB off


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Now thats DEDICATION my Friend, just chop that thing off!!! Hope its okay my Friend!!! Excellent cardio too!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

What's tomorrow, legs?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What's tomorrow, legs?



LOL No, just back/bi's/abs 

*Angel - * I'll just smite that dang thing


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Great job toughing it out.  Darvocet + advil + ice is a very good combo for broken toes.  Big toes are a bit difficult, if it was one of the others you could tape it to one next to it, but big toes you just have to tough it out.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great job toughing it out. Darvocet + advil + ice is a very good combo for broken toes. Big toes are a bit difficult, if it was one of the others you could tape it to one next to it, but big toes you just have to *CUT IT OFF*.


 
well, there you go...that's the prescription from the sexy vets assistant....


hope your feeling better Garybear!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey G, sorry to hear about the toe.

I was wondering about the 2x cardio program you've been on.  Are you doing a cardio session on liftin days as well, or just double on cardio days?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great job toughing it out.  Darvocet + advil + ice is a very good combo for broken toes.  Big toes are a bit difficult, if it was one of the others you could tape it to one next to it, but big toes you just have to tough it out.



Hey Dev  

Soaking it must have worked wonders, it's not perfect by any means but its different as night / day . Hardly a limp at all today


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, there you go...that's the prescription from the sexy vets assistant....
> 
> 
> hope your feeling better Garybear!



Thanks BillieBear   I am !


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Dev
> 
> Soaking it must have worked wonders, it's not perfect by any means but its different as night / day . Hardly a limp at all today



Hey Gary   Glad the soak helped. Epson salts is a great treatment too.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey G, sorry to hear about the toe.
> 
> I was wondering about the 2x cardio program you've been on.  Are you doing a cardio session on liftin days as well, or just double on cardio days?



Hey PY  

Well when everything is going along the way I like it I do Cardio 2xday 3 times a week and cardio on weight days twice a week.  No cardio on Saturday or Sunday .

I hate it but I'd rather do it and eat more than I would not do it and eat less


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Dev
> 
> *Stroking* it must have worked wonders, it's not perfect by any means but its different as night / day . Hardly limp at all today


TMI! *TMI!  *

**


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hiya Gary!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good, GW.  Sorry to hear about the toe.  That hurts like a mother.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, there you go...that's the prescription from the sexy vets assistant....
> 
> 
> hope your feeling better Garybear!



 It actually a combination of personal experience (have had every toe broken atleast once thanks to horses stepping on them) and believe it or not experience from treating race horses.  Some of the treatments I use on myself are treatments I used on the race horses when they were injured or sore.  (  the freeze gel I use is actually marketed for horses, but it is made by the same company that makes Bio Freeze and it cheaper).


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

How goes it today Brother Gary??? Hope the toes better!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

*Burner - *   

*Boiler -* Thanks , toe is feeling much better, hardly limping anymore. whicis good, it's hard work limping  

*Dev -* Thanks  

*Angel -* Thanks going good. getting ready to post my morning wo then do the pm cardio


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

*Power  Back/bi's/abs  2- 23-06*

*Weighted pullups -*
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 5
reps were up on set 2 & 3  

*Rack Deads -*
285 x 6
330 x 6 *PR*
340 x 6 *PR*
Wohooo !!!! 

*Seated Cg cable rows -*
3 sets 215 x 6 barely 

*Shrugs - *
2 sets 295 x 6
305 x 6

*BB curls -*
95 x 6
100 x 5  

*Cable/rope Hammer curl -*
65 x 6
70 x 6 *PR*

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
135 x 6
2 sets 145 x 6 *PR*

*Hanging Knee Raise -*
50 x 6
60 x 6 *PR*
65 x 4 *PR*

*Notes:*
3 min RI's on everything except abs
1 min RI's on abs

Well , that was a decent wo.   I haven't had a PR in soooo looong and after reading some of the journals yesterday and seeing all the PR's I decided then that today was my day   that ought to hold me for a little while .

Back felt incredible after the wo. About 4 pm it started to let me know that it was a little pissed at me for the deads  

Anyway you people just keep on getting those PR's and making me kick my tired old ass in gear once in awhile. But just once in awhile , cos I don't think I could do it on a regular basis  

Cardio time fast approaching


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

PR-city!  Lots of good lifting there, Gary.  You'll be pulling 4 big ones soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> PR-city!  Lots of good lifting there, Gary.  You'll be pulling 4 big ones soon.




Thanks Trip    That would be great but isn't that against AARP regulations


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

*PM cardio 2-23-06*

30 min bike 
6.57 miles


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Great w/o, G!

Thanks for the tip.  As much as I dislike cardio, I think 2xday might work out for me.  I've felt really good the last couple of days after the morning work, and I don't feel like I have to go a full hour each time I start.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great w/o, G!
> 
> Thanks for the tip.  As much as I dislike cardio, I think 2xday might work out for me.  I've felt really good the last couple of days after the morning work, and I don't feel like I have to go a full hour each time I start.


Thanks Py , 
Cool, hope it helps


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

Awesome w/o BRother Gary, holy cow, all those PR's and weighted pullups!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o BRother Gary, holy cow, all those PR's and weighted pullups!!!



No kidding!   You really hit it today


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o BRother Gary, holy cow, all those PR's and weighted pullups!!!



Ditto!! I couldn't say it any better.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

heck yeah! Look @ the weighted PU's! Suh-weet!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Burner - *


just trying to make ya smile....and take the focus of the toe...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

*Angel  -* Thanks bud .  Appreciate it  

*YM  -* Thanks, I did hit hard and it felt good to do it  

*Dev - * Thanks for the ditto   you can ditto me anytime 

*Burner -* Thanks , wow 2 comments on the pu's !!! I had to go back and check to see if there was a typo   it's only 40 lbs  

*Burner - * what toe ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2006)

Damn good work GW!  I wish I could do one pullup by myself LOL let alone with weight!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

What the heck? You said you were only going for one PR today  

Awesome workout.  And just think, you are only 2 bags of dog food behind YM on those pullups now


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2006)

Damn, that was a kickass workout.  Results like that are so invigorating.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

look at all those PRs!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2006)

*Am cardio 2-24-06*

*Dead -* Thanks, I have no doubt that if you could be in the gym as easily as I can you would be up there with YM /NT  

*Boiler -* Thanks, you know how it goes... one PR gets you thinking about another and so on and so forth .   nice analogy ! Maybe someday it will be the 3.5 - 4 lb bags instead of the 35-40 lb bags . 

*CP -* Thanks bud , appreciate it . I always look forward to reading your wo's  

*BillieBear -* Thanks for the support .  What is your job again ?  Sounds like you get an incredible wo every day at work .  But 12 hrs of incredible wo I think would be equal to overtraining . LOL


*AM Cardio -*
30 min 
6.33 miles

*PM cardio -*
30 min 
6.9 miles
Damn !! Wanted 7 to finish off the week  


Weigh/measure tomorrow. Be interesting to see how the 2 missed days and slightly off diet affected me. Also going south to visit the in-laws and some other stuff .  Will post results before I leave . Have a great weekend


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

Have a safe trip


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> you know how it goes... one PR gets you thinking about another and so on and so forth .



If you get on a roll, why not keep going?  Some days you feel really good in the gym, so you make as well make the best of it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

Have a safe trip and enjoy life my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 25, 2006)

*Weigh / measure  2-25-06*

*Weight:* 176.5
*Waist: *32.75
*BF% * 12% + -


Only .5 lb this week but not worried about it . next couple of weeks will be more towards the norm hopefully ( no more injuries for awhile  ) so hopefully I'll get back on track with a 1-2 lbs a week drop.

Anyway, total lost so far 13.5 lbs and 1.25 off waist.  Most bodypart measurements are down but within a 1/4 " of what I was when I started this on 12-31-05. Biggest changes ( if the wife's measuring is accurate )is chest was 43.5 , now 41.25 and biceps is actually up .25

tomorrow is Rep Range I - Legs


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Brother Gary, lookin solid my Friend!!! Outstanding progress in here!!!
Only .5 huh,   maybe its "your" time,  Your doing Great my Friend, really helping me in my motivational department, thanks for that and Best Wishes tomorrow on legs, do it to it!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Very good consistent progress, Gary.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

What Arch and Trip said  You have done a fantstic job in what is actually a very short period of time.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice work there G!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

you've lost 13lb, and I'm struggling with 6...that's depressing

but I'm really happy for you gary....your really sticking with it!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice job, GW you stil lost some even in a tough week.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 25, 2006)

*Angel -* Thanks ! LOL I don't think it's my time of month. My wife usually lets me know when it happens . She says I get moody   Thank YOU for the motivation/inspiration  

*Trip - * Thanks once again . I see you had a new exercise or two today  

*Dev - * Thanks . Sorry you didn't get to the gym today. You're boss is turning you into a work-a-holic , or is it more like a slave ? nah , slaves don't get paid . 

*PY -* Thanks bud!  Glad to see you made it home  

*BillieBear- * Thanks Babe !  But you have to admit , I have it a lot easier when it come to workouts and diet and work  etc. I mean I walk across the street to work , my wife makes all my meals  for me and has them waiting for when I get done working out or come home for lunch and when I'm home for the day . I have a pretty well equiped gym so I don't have to deal with other people and waiting for equipment and I have you people for guidance/motivation   Color me the luckiest guy in the world  

*Boiler -* Thank you sir


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 25, 2006)

*Wohoo !!*

I may have hit the jackpot ( Again ! )

Local guy has a 300 lb Oly set w/some misc. wts and a oly EZ bar, a squat cage w/ chinup bar and straps for abwork , etc and a seated calf raise machine for sale. I told him I want the calf machine for sure but he only wants $150 for all the items so I might try to talk him down as a discount price for buying all 3


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I may have hit the jackpot ( Again ! )
> 
> Local guy has a 300 lb Oly set w/some misc. wts and a oly EZ bar, a squat cage w/ chinup bar and straps for abwork , etc and a seated calf raise machine for sale. I told him I want the calf machine for sure but he only wants $150 for all the items so I might try to talk him down as a discount price for buying all 3


Wow, don't talk too long or someone else will snatch that up.  That sounds like a great deal, GW!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, don't talk too long or someone else will snatch that up.  That sounds like a great deal, GW!


I agree, thats a steal my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

Snatch that deal up 

Ohh by the way...I was already a workaholic  I will hit the gym this morning before I go into work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I may have hit the jackpot ( Again ! )
> 
> Local guy has a 300 lb Oly set w/some misc. wts and a oly EZ bar, a squat cage w/ chinup bar and straps for abwork , etc and a seated calf raise machine for sale. I told him I want the calf machine for sure but he only wants $150 for all the items so I might try to talk him down as a discount price for buying all 3



  $150 for all that is already a discount.  I hope this stuff is sitting in your gym by now.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2006)

$150 just for the squat rack would be a good deal!  Take it!  If you don't have room for some of it or don't want it, I might be willing to buy some of it off you.  I'll even come pick it up (or at least meet you at lambert's).


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2006)

LOL  , If he still has the cage and Oly wts when I get there I'm sure I'll take them ( even at $150 )


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL  , If he still has the cage and Oly wts when I get there I'm sure I'll take them ( even at $150 )



Does that mean you are going to keep them all?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Does that mean you are going to keep them all?



Hey PY  

Well I got the calf machine and the cage.  The Oly weights were sold.  I'll keep the cage and calf machine. But I do have  a half cage and my old calf machine for sale if your interested PM me . I'll give you first crack at them before I list  them on the internet. I'll post pics in a few. The 1/2 cage of course doesn't come with weights or bench.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2006)

*Rep Range I  Legs  2-26-06*

*Leg Extensions -*
130 x 9  up 15 lbs 
135 x 9  up 10 lbs 
Even withe increases today I think I need to go heavier nt

*Powertec Squats -*
320 x 12  up 50 lbs 
320 x 12  up 20 lbs 
320 x 12  reps up 
These were killer , especially after the 5 min wu on bike and the leg extensions. But i wll increase them nt

*Smith lunges - *
2 sets 75 x 15 
up 5 lbs  . LOL  
these are so "humbling".  Glad I only do these once every 4 weeks   Right quad almost cramped after set #2

*Lying Leg curls -*
65 x 9 up 15 lbs 
75 x 9 up 25 lbs 
try 80-85 nt 

*Db SLDL -*
65 x 12  up 10 lbs 
65 x 12 
65 x 12 reps up 
increase nt

*Single leg curl -*
15 x 15  up 2.5 lbs  
15 x 12

*Standing calf raise - *
200 x 15
230 x 15  much better 
230 x 14
didn't quite make the last set but will at least start w/230 nt maybe more 

*Seated calf raise -*
2 sets 90 x 20 
Use new calf machine. Quite some differnce. less wt to get the same reps as old machine 

*Single calf raise -*
2 sets BW x 25 

*Notes:*
3 min RI's on everything 'cept calves
1 min RI's on calves


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Gary, excelent on raising the weight nt too!!! Oh man, Lunges, I could almost puke just thinking about them!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

Fantastic workout!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2006)

gotta love those DB SLDL!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey PY
> 
> Well I got the calf machine and the cage.  The Oly weights were sold.  I'll keep the cage and calf machine. But I do have  a half cage and my old calf machine for sale if your interested PM me . I'll give you first crack at them before I list  them on the internet. I'll post pics in a few. The 1/2 cage of course doesn't come with weights or bench.



They look nice, but I'm holding out for a full cage.  Thanks for thinking of me, though.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

Good workout, GW!  You survived the outlaws, I see.  I'll have to remember that you can do SLDL's with dumbells next time someone is in the curling cage.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2006)

IMO, DB SLDLs R far superior.  (Man, I really tried to find a way to abbreviate that last part, but it's too early...)


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Gary, excelent on raising the weight nt too!!! Oh man, Lunges, I could almost puke just thinking about them!!!



Thanks Angel, 
yup those lunges are killer.  Would be more so if you did them


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout!!!



thank ya ma'am


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> gotta love those DB SLDL!



Hi BillieBear ,

They are incredible


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> They look nice, but I'm holding out for a full cage.  Thanks for thinking of me, though.



Hey PY,

I see them advertised more often than you would think. I'll keep my eyes open for ya .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good workout, GW!  You survived the outlaws, I see.  I'll have to remember that you can do SLDL's with dumbells next time someone is in the curling cage.



Thanks Boiler, 
the Db SDLD's are great, definetly feel them working


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> IMO, DB SLDLs R far superior.  (Man, I really tried to find a way to abbreviate that last part, but it's too early...)



That is some heavy duty abbreviating


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

*Am Cardio 2-27-06*

30 min bike
6.87 miles

thinking clean cardio this evening with abs


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 6.87 miles
> 
> thinking clean cardio this evening with abs



 

I take it the toe not bothering you if you considering clean cardio


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm with everyone on the DB SLDLs.  I really love the stretch and addition freedom of movement they offer.  You should try them on one leg; those are really fun.  Hehe.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm with everyone on the DB SLDLs. I really love the stretch and addition freedom of movement they offer. You should try them on one leg; those are really fun. Hehe.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> yup those lunges are killer.  Would be more so if you did them


  No thank you, I'll leave 'em to you my Friend!!!  
 I'm gonna have to try them there DB SLDL's sometime!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I take it the toe not bothering you if you considering clean cardio



True story ! 

Still black and blue but didn't bother me to do calf raises yesterday


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

It's unanimous .. Db SLDL's rule


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

*PM cardio w/abs  2-27-06*

*Bike *
10 min  
2.39 miles

*Clean Cardio*
oly bar x 15
5 sets 50 x 15 
5 sets 55 x 12
5 sets 60 x 10
30 sec RI's 

*Kneeling cable crunches -* 
130 x 9 
135 x 9 
140 x 9

*Hanging knee raises *
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 10

*Saxons -*
2 set s10 x 15

1 min RI's on abs


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Bike *
> 10 min
> 2.39 miles
> 
> ...



 Gary and his clean cardio are back


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice w/o's Gary!!! Looking really good. Are there any pic updates? I've been kinda out so what are your goals right now?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Gary and his clean cardio are back



Thank you , thank you very much


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o's Gary!!! Looking really good. Are there any pic updates? I've been kinda out so what are your goals right now?



Hey Rocco  

Thanks !  pics of "progress" are here http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1263247&postcount=1611


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

*Rp Rnge I  chest /delts/tri's  2-28-06*

*Incline Db bench -*
75 x 7
65 x 9
reps down , hopefully it was just because I changed the angle a bit (1 notch )

*BB bench -*
150 x 11 
150 x 8  reps down 1
150 x 7 reps down 2 
Hopefully these were down only 'cos of the increase in "intensity" on prev exercise  

*Db  flyes -*
45 x 13 reps up 1
45 x 12.75 reps up 1.75  

*Cable side laterals -*
2 sets 15 x 9
up 5 lbs 
used new cable setup , might of been the diff ????

*Seated Alt Db press -*
40 x 11 reps up 1
40 x 9 reps down 3  

*Seated Bentover Db laterals -*
25 x 15
30 x 15 up 5 lbs 
start w/30 nt

*Triceps pressdown -*
80 x 9
80 x 8
up 5 lbs 
switched to straight bar 

*Cg bench press -*
125 x 10 reps down 2
125 x 9 reps down 1

*Kickbacks -*
2 sets 35 x 15 

*Notes:*
2 min RI's 

Lots of ups and downs but was still a good wo  

Legs are still tight from Sunday and I've ridden the bike since then . Oh well more bike tonight


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

NIce workout


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Gary!!! I hear ya about legs, mine are constantly tight, but you do what you gotta do right???


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 28, 2006)

When you do clean cardio, is it a power clean or a full clean?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

Great progress pics Gary!!! Inspirational as always. And nice w/o too. I feel like I need a nap just reading it.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> NIce workout



Thanks Dev !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Gary!!! I hear ya about legs, mine are constantly tight, but you do what you gotta do right???




Thanks Angel , 

Yes we do what we must


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> When you do clean cardio, is it a power clean or a full clean?



Hang clean for me , but that power clean looked interesting


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great progress pics Gary!!! Inspirational as always. And nice w/o too. I feel like I need a nap just reading it.



LOL  Thanks Rocco


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

*PM cardio 2-28-06*

30 min Bike 
6.4 miles

My legs feel like lead


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min Bike
> 6.4 miles
> 
> My legs feel like lead


Great cardio my Friend, I hear ya on the legs part!!! Mine feel tight (I'm stretching) and Heavy too!!! Thinking maybe I should go back to the bike for cardio instead of Rider........ What do you think???


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great cardio my Friend, I hear ya on the legs part!!! Mine feel tight (I'm stretching) and Heavy too!!! Thinking maybe I should go back to the bike for cardio instead of Rider........ What do you think???



I vote for bike.

Gary...Great job on cruising over 6 miles with lead legs


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2006)

Great work, G.

C'mon, Arch, just stretch them out and quit yer bellyachin'.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great work, G.
> 
> *C'mon, Arch, just stretch them out and quit yer bellyachin'.*


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great cardio my Friend, I hear ya on the legs part!!! Mine feel tight (I'm stretching) and Heavy too!!! Thinking maybe I should go back to the bike for cardio instead of Rider........ What do you think???



Crazy man , I don't think it will amke a difference what peice of equipment you use , you're still gonna push yourself and end up in the same condition  

The only thing I can suggest ( and I think I'll ask my Banker aka wife to get me some ) is to use Cytomax or something similar.  I've used it before and DOMS was almost non-existent. Just ran out about the time of my injuries and didn't replenish when I started back up


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I vote for bike.
> 
> Gary...Great job on cruising over 6 miles with lead legs



Thanks Dev


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great work, G.
> 
> C'mon, Arch, just stretch them out and quit yer bellyachin'.



Thanks PY  

LOL at Angel   Stretching would be the death of me right now .


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


Hey Arch, just thought I'd chime in here.  For me there is a big difference in what my heart rate is between biking and jogging.  IE it takes a lot longer for me to get my hr up on the bike and a lot more work to keep it at a high level.  I didn't really notice it until I started wearing a HR monitor.  I'd stick with the eliptical.  JI think you'll burn a lot more cals that way.  just my .02.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

I think you should always mix up your cardio...it keeps your body guessing, but also...just my .02


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think you should always mix up your cardio...it keeps your body guessing, but also...just my .02


 Is this a metaphor ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

*Am Cardio 3-1-06*

30 min bike 
6.4 miles

Legs are much better today  
Didn't think I was gonna make 6+ today. Looked down at 10 min and was .5 off pace so had to open up the throttle a bit


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

Well done, chief!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is this a metaphor ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

Whats your weight like now?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Was'sup, G-man!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Whas happenin gary!  Lookin good in here!

Agreed vary the cardio keep tthe muscles and body guessing it will be worth your wild.  Helps keep cal burning to a max so you don't adjus to one thing!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well done, chief!



Thanks PY


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats your weight like now?



Hey Jake  

I at 176.5 last Saturday, shooting for 175 this Saturday. Don't have a weight loss goal as far as pounds . Just trying to get rid of the love handles/lower back flab


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Was'sup, G-man!



Hey B-man  
was'sup ?  hmmmmm  the temperature. Been in th emid 70's last couple of days. Been down to the shop sanding on the hood of the 'Vette.  Trying to have it ready for cruising season


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Whas happenin gary!  Lookin good in here!
> 
> Agreed vary the cardio keep tthe muscles and body guessing it will be worth your wild.  Helps keep cal burning to a max so you don't adjus to one thing!



Hey Dead  
Thanks bud !  Yes I agree , kind of got me thinking what else I could do for cardio since I have 3 days where I do 2x a day. 1 day is bike in AM  and clean in PM w/abs, 1 is Am bike and clean in PM w/calves and the 3rd I just do bike in am and pm .  Guess I could do cardio squats again, haven't done them in awhile .


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah...it's NICE here too ! ABout the same temps....
damn...I just got slammed with about 3 feet worth of paperwork to go thru and do something with....I have an idea for it...but dont' thik they'd find the humor in my using the shredder on it...


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hang clean for me , but that power clean looked interesting



You can do hang power cleans too.  Do you drop into a full squat position when you catch the bar or just kind of quarter squat for the catch?  The former is a clean, and the latter is the hang clean.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is this a metaphor ?



That's where the cows graze, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Jake
> 
> I at 176.5 last Saturday, shooting for 175 this Saturday. Don't have a weight loss goal as far as pounds .* Just trying to get rid of the love handles/lower back flab*


Are you sure, you can have mine.......................FREE!!! 
I'll check into that Cytomax, thanks for the suggestion!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You can do hang power cleans too.  Do you drop into a full squat position when you catch the bar or just kind of quarter squat for the catch?  The former is a clean, and the latter is the hang clean.



The latter.  Thanks CP


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's where the cows graze, right?



LOL  Hay Trip


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Are you sure, you can have mine.......................FREE!!!
> I'll check into that Cytomax, thanks for the suggestion!!!



LOL Thanks for the offer Angel . You are such a giving soul


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

*PM cardio Clean w/ calves 3-1-06*

*Bike *
10 min 
2.44 miles

*Clean cardio -*
5 sets 50 x 15
5 set s55 x 12
5 sets 60 x 10
30 sec RI's

*Standing calf raise*
230 x 15
230 x 15
230 x 14

*Seated calf raise-*
90 x 20
90 x 18

*Single calf raise -*
2 sets 10 x 25 

1 min RI's on calf raises


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL Thanks for the offer Angel . You are such a giving soul


  I try!!!  
Excellent Cardio too Brother Gary!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> The latter.  Thanks CP



Oops, I meant the latter is a power clean!  Bah.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

nice cardio and calves


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I try!!!
> Excellent Cardio too Brother Gary!!!



tHANKS aNGEL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oops, I meant the latter is a power clean!  Bah.



  Ok , then I do power cleans


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice cardio and calves



Thanks BillieBear !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

*Rep Range I Back/Bi's/Abs  3-2-06*

*Weighted cg chins-*
30 x 9  reps up 
30 x 8.75 reps up
30 x 7 up 5 lbs , reps up too  

*Seated face pulls -*
3 sets 80 x 12
up 10 lbs
try 90 ? nt

*Seated Good Mornings -*
3 sets 65 x 15 
up 5 lbs
increase nt

*Cable/rope hammer curls -*
2 sets 60 x 9
increase nt

*BB curls -*
75 x 12
75 x 10

*Db concentration curls -*
20 x 12 reps down  
20 x 13 +2 

*Seated cable crunches -*
3 sets 135 x 9

*Lying knee raises - *
20 x 15 up 5 lbs
25 x 12 up 10 lbs 
meant to do 3 sets but forgot the 3rd one  

*Saxons - *
2 sets 10 x 15

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything 'cept abs 
1 min RI's on abs


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice workout, GW.  I'm envious of the weighted chins.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I think your weight is AWSOME on those rope curls, but I KNOW you can do more Garybear!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice workout, GW.  I'm envious of the weighted chins.



Thanks Boiler, 
Keep at it and you'll be up there with YM on weighted chins


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think your weight is AWSOME on those rope curls, but I KNOW you can do more Garybear!



Thank you Miss Billie !  I will do at least 65 nt  may start w/70 and see what happens


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Gary!!! Incredible job on the weighted chins!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

Great workouts as usual


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother Gary!!! Incredible job on the weighted chins!!!



Thanks Angel  

That sucks about the Show-Me's. If its June 17 I'll miss it. Thats my ma and pa's anniversary and Father's day


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workouts as usual



Hi Dev  
Thanks !  Your man home yet


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Dev
> Thanks !  Your man home yet



He arrived in the states last night, but will not arrive at my apartment until tomorrow.  He has things he needs to get done before he comes to my place (first and foremost in my book is a shave since he grows a beard when in Iraq  ) and I have to work tomorrow anyway.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel
> 
> That sucks about the Show-Me's. If its June 17 I'll miss it. Thats my ma and pa's anniversary and Father's day


Yikes, that's my dad's birthday and father's day.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yikes, that's my dad's birthday and father's day.



We can be there in spirit


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

*Pm Cardio 3-2-06*

30 min bike 
6.89 miles 

going for 7 in the Am tomorrow


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 6.89 miles
> 
> going for 7 in the Am tomorrow



 

7 is too easy, go for at least 7.5, but 8 would be even better


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2006)

You've already done 7.  Like Dev said, let's see you hit 8.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

June 17 is fsthers day...I didn't know that


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

*AM Cardio 3-3-06*

*Dev - Trip * Slave drivers  

*Dead -* Ok , so its the 18th  


*Bike *
10 min 
2.25 miles
Max HR 145

*Cardio Squats -*
5 sets 70 x 15
5 sets 90 x 12
5 sets 110 x 10
3 sets 70 x 15

30 sec RI's 
Max HR 162

Not sure what PM cardio will be may try intervals instead of just balls to wall bike riding


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

Tools of the trade.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2006)

I honestly had no idea when it was LOL...I checked a calander though.

Damn can't they re-schedual that thing?!  I wont be able to make that this year!  Archie tell em to do it the next weekend


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Tools of the trade.



They may be Trip's tools, but this is more my style


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2006)

Too much cardio


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> They may be Trip's tools, but this is more my style



Sorry Trip ,  the lady has you out-styled


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Too much cardio



Jake, no such thing for this old lard ass


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> They may be Trip's tools, but this is more my style



Works for me.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

*PM cardio 3-3-06*

30 min leisurely stroll on the bike 
5.69 mile

Tomorrow is weigh in day


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice cardio, GW!  Think light!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice cardio, GW!  Think light!



LOL thanks Boiler


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2006)

*Weigh in 3-4-06*

*Weight -*
176.5

2 weeks at the same weight. Time for a change in strategy. Normally I would just cut calories to compensate but this time  think I'm gonna try something different to trick the body/mind .
For the next week I am going to increase my cals 200-300 a day and ( hope you're sitting down ) cut back on cardio. Then the following week I will switch back to what I am currently eating and doing for cardio. If that doesn't jump start me then I'll go the cut calorie route.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Weight -*
> 176.5
> 
> 2 weeks at the same weight. Time for a change in strategy. Normally I would just cut calories to compensate but this time  think I'm gonna try something different to trick the body/mind .
> For the next week I am going to increase my cals 200-300 a day and ( hope you're sitting down ) cut back on cardio. Then the following week I will switch back to what I am currently eating and doing for cardio. If that doesn't jump start me then I'll go the cut calorie route.



Sounds like a good plan actually.  People are often too afraid to do something like that, but it could definitely help bump up your metabolism enough to do the trick.  Also, you may consider implementing some type of refeed, maybe once each week on leg day or something, when you cut calories back again.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan actually.  People are often too afraid to do something like that, but it could definitely help bump up your metabolism enough to do the trick.  Also, you may consider implementing some type of refeed, maybe once each week on leg day or something, when you cut calories back again.



Thanks CP.

what exactly is a re-feed ? I know its on here somewhere but figured you could give me the condensed version. Thanks


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks CP.
> 
> what exactly is a re-feed ? I know its on here somewhere but figured you could give me the condensed version. Thanks



Basically a day (Or significant portion of a day) of increased calories, particularly carbohydrate intake.  They don't necessarily have to be complex/low GI carbs either.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Basically a day (Or significant portion of a day) of increased calories, particularly carbohydrate intake.  They don't necessarily have to be complex/low GI carbs either.




So a pizza party would be OK?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Basically a day (Or significant portion of a day) of increased calories, particularly carbohydrate intake.  They don't necessarily have to be complex/low GI carbs either.




OH !!!!!  You mean my every Saturday cheat day where I eat just about anything that won't bite back !!!  Yes Pizza ia a staple on cheat day  

I thought it might be more exact than that. like only certain types of carbs.

Thanks CP!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So a pizza party would be OK?



I hope so ! I just got back from the pizza place


----------



## Devlin (Mar 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan actually.  People are often too afraid to do something like that, but it could definitely help bump up your metabolism enough to do the trick.  Also, you may consider implementing some type of refeed, maybe once each week on leg day or something, when you cut calories back again.




I agree with CP.  

Good luck regardless


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I hope so ! I just got back from the pizza place


 
I ate pizza today too!!!

after I got out of work....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I agree with CP.
> 
> Good luck regardless



thanks Dev ,

I see you had a good time at the Arnold


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I ate pizza today too!!!
> 
> after I got out of work....



Hi Billie  

What are you  at ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

*Todays mind game . LOL*

Ok , I usually do legs today and 2x day cardio on Monday so to mess with my CNS I will do legs tomorrow and today I will not do cardio  

I am so evil to myself


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> thanks Dev ,
> 
> I see you had a good time at the Arnold



Had a great time, but speaking of pizza...

Arch and I were standing together watching the Strongman Comp and this guy walks by us with not one, but two huge pieces of  pizza with everything    We both went silent, watched the pizza go by, looked at each other and I said, "Oh that is just wrong."   Arch agreeded.  That's when we agreed that diet is the hardest part of this sport and in prepping for a comp.

Note: I resisted the pizza, but rumor has it Arch was going to the Arnold Classic VIP buffet party last night


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok , I usually do legs today and 2x day cardio on Monday so to mess with my CNS I will do legs tomorrow and today I will not do cardio
> 
> I am so evil to myself



 

Nothing wrong with being evil to one's self.  I'm planning on working chest later today


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Had a great time, but speaking of pizza...
> 
> Arch and I were standing together watching the Strongman Comp and this guy walks by us with not one, but two huge pieces of  pizza with everything    We both went silent, watched the pizza go by, looked at each other and I said, "Oh that is just wrong."   Arch agreeded.  That's when we agreed that diet is the hardest part of this sport and in prepping for a comp.
> 
> Note: I resisted the pizza, but rumor has it Arch was going to the Arnold Classic VIP buffet party last night



I'm sure they served nothing but chicken, tuna, rice , salad and natty PB, stuff like that


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm sure they served nothing but chicken, tuna, rice , salad and natty PB, stuff like that



One would hope.  Don't ask me how I did it, but I somehow went all day without eating.   I know someone should smack me for that one.  I didn't have any appitite or desire to eat.  I didn't even try any of the meal bar samples or pudding.  I did try a glutamine drink, an energy drink or two and drank lots of water.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm sure they served nothing but chicken, tuna, rice , salad and natty PB, stuff like that




Ohh one thing that had me laughing...here we are with some of the fittest people in the world, people who eat nothing but good, healthy food and what is sitting inside the expo.....a booth selling *cotton candy*, other sweet stuff, and junk food.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2006)

They know where to find people who are depriving themselves, I guess.  They only need a little weakness in the crows to make some real cash.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2006)

Damn sounds like a good time at the arnold....junk food and fitness all under one tent my kind of party!

Gary sounds like a great plan of attack bud enjoy it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> someone should smack me for that one.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OH !!!!!  You mean my every Saturday cheat day where I eat just about anything that won't bite back !!!  Yes Pizza ia a staple on cheat day
> 
> I thought it might be more exact than that. like only certain types of carbs.
> 
> Thanks CP!



I think simple carbs are actually beneficial for a refeed: bagels, pizza, white bread, white rice, etc.

Refeeds are so wonderful, heh.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



Thanks Trip


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think simple carbs are actually beneficial for a refeed: bagels, pizza, white bread, white rice, etc.
> 
> Refeeds are so wonderful, heh.




Wow, Look out carbs !!!  LOL 

Thanks CP


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gary sounds like a great plan of attack bud enjoy it!



Thanks Dead !


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello Brother Gary, hows it goin??? The Arnold was Incredible, met Sister Devlin, and yes the rumor is true..................... I went to the VIP after the show, and I ate...................Green beans, chicken breasts, and a sald, honestly!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Brother Gary, hows it goin??? The Arnold was Incredible, met Sister Devlin, and yes the rumor is true..................... I went to the VIP after the show, and I ate...................Green beans, chicken breasts, and a sald, honestly!!!



Honestly ?   How disappointing  

Doing good in here, decided to take the week off. Was going to in 2 weeks anyway but after reading what I have so far in re: HIT I think I'll just do it now and get started next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

Do you have your HIT workouts planned yet?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do you have your HIT workouts planned yet?



Nope, 
probably just go by what is in the book unless it calls for a piece of equipmet I don't have or an exercise I just absolutely won't do .


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Honestly ?   How disappointing
> 
> Doing good in here, decided to take the week off. Was going to in 2 weeks anyway but after reading what I have so far in re: HIT I think I'll just do it now and get started next week.



  Actually after meeting Arch in person, I believe he had no problems sticking to eating healthy.  

With the change to your diet along with taking a week off maybe just what your body needs to return to dropping weight  Looking forward to seeing the workouts next week.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nope,
> probably just go by what is in the book unless it calls for a piece of equipmet I don't have or an exercise I just absolutely won't do .


What do you think of Mentzer's writing style?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What do you think of Mentzer's writing style?



How about "agressive"?  Or maybe "defensive"?  Don't get me wrong, I like his stuff, but he clearly had some anger about something.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Honestly ?   How disappointing
> 
> Doing good in here, decided to take the week off. Was going to in 2 weeks anyway but after reading what I have so far in re: HIT I think I'll just do it now and get started next week.


 Yeah, I was a good boy!!! 

Glad things are going good my Friend, so your gonna HIT it huh? Awesome!!! Anything I can help you with feel free to ask or let me know!!! Not that I'm all that, I just meant I will be happy to help!!!
Lookin forward to see how you like it and your progress!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How about "agressive"?  Or maybe "defensive"?  Don't get me wrong, I like his stuff, but he clearly had some anger about something.


I would agree, he was a person who was definatly dealing with some inner Demons if you will!!!
But that being said, his work makes ALOT of sense if you honestly think about it!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I would agree, he was a person who was definatly dealing with some inner Demons if you will!!!
> But that being said, his work makes ALOT of sense if you honestly think about it!!!


I think what he says makes alot of sense, too.  I didn't really like having to go to the online thesaurus to figure out what he was saying A bit wordy for my third grade reading skills.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think what he says makes alot of sense, too.  I didn't really like having to go to the online thesaurus to figure out what he was saying A bit wordy for my third grade reading skills.


I agree, sometimes I was like just tell me what to do!!!   But all in all, I appreciate his devotion and perserverance!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Actually after meeting Arch in person, I believe he had no problems sticking to eating healthy.
> 
> With the change to your diet along with taking a week off maybe just what your body needs to return to dropping weight  Looking forward to seeing the workouts next week.



Thanks Dev.

It's kind of scarey , I'm afraid of getting fat since the wo's are only like twice a week if you go by the book and if you don't then they make it sound like you're going to overtrain. I've almost talked myself out of doing it already


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What do you think of Mentzer's writing style?



He has a style ?  I agree with your later statement.  Too many big words for me .  And I agree with Angel .. just tell me what to do !   The book coud of been half the size if he would of just got to the point.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Dev.
> 
> It's kind of scarey , *I'm afraid of getting fat since the wo's are only like twice a week *if you go by the book and if you don't then they make it sound like you're going to overtrain. I've almost talked myself out of doing it already



I know that feeling (fear of gaining weight) and it's probably why I keep sucking it up and going to the gym when I'm still not 100%.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Dev.
> 
> It's kind of scarey , I'm afraid of getting fat since the wo's are only like twice a week if you go by the book and if you don't then they make it sound like you're going to overtrain. I've almost talked myself out of doing it already


You could set it up to where you do a every other day split, M-W-F so to speak if your worried!!! I actually preferred it that way imo!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

*Hey Angel , Am I anywhere close to right ? LOL*



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> You could set it up to where you do a every other day split, M-W-F so to speak if your worried!!! I actually preferred it that way imo!!!



Angel, Am I anywhere close to the idea ?

Sunday: Chest /back
wu - incline bench press 1 set 7-10 reps, 1 set 2-3 reps 
Db flyes ( pre-exhaust ) 1 set 6-10
Incline bench press - 1 set 1-3 reps 
Wu  - pulldowns 1-2 sets  *do I need these ?*
straight arm pulldowns - (pre-exhaust) 1 set 6-10
palms up pulldown 1 set 6-10
Rack deads - 1 set 6-10
PM cardio

Monday - AM cardio

Tuesday - Legs /abs
wu leg press 1-2 sets
Leg extensions ( pre exhaust) 1 set 12-20
leg curls 1 set 12-20 *Should these be here or after Leg press?*
Leg Press - 1 set 12-20
Satnding calf raises - 1 set 12-20
crunches 1 set 12-20

Wednesday - PM cardio

Thursday - Delts/bi's/tri's 
What would be the best wu for this wo?
Db lateral raise - 1 set 6-10
Seated B.O. Db laterals - 1 set 6-10
Triceps pressdown ( pre exhuast) 1 set 6-10
Dips 1 set 3-5 
PM cardio

Friday - AM /PM cardio

Saturday - OFF !!!! 


Cadence on reps 4-2-4 

I've never been so lost . LOL  Doing this until I get the hang of it then will try some of the negatives and other stuff.

Thanks for the help


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary I never read his book so I can't comment on the routine but I have heard alot of people say he goes off and describes alot of things.  I could only figure him to do this b/c he wants you to understand why your doing it not just doing b/c your told to.  Knowing is half the battle!

Now I am saying this without reading the book strictly basing it on others words.  So I could be wrong but I will have to give it a read when I'm done with my next few books.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Not that I'm all that, I just meant I will be happy to help!!!


 
He's so modest... 

can't wait to see how you like HIT garybear


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Angel, Am I anywhere close to the idea ?
> 
> Sunday: Chest /back
> wu - incline bench press 1 set 7-10 reps, 1 set 2-3 reps
> ...


*Looks GREAT to me BRother Gary, you'll adjust and adapt quickly, can't wait to see how you like it!!!*


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks everybody,
Like I've said before it should be good. I have always made good strength improvements when I've tried a new program, but being on a cut may be different. I'll give it a shot and see what happens .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2006)

Cadence on reps 4-2-4


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Cadence on reps 4-2-4


My exact thought!  TUT bud someones gonna be sore


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Cadence on reps 4-2-4



Ugh.  That would drive me insane.  I don't have the patience for that shit, heh.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ugh.  That would drive me insane.  I don't have the patience for that shit, heh.




CP, 

LOL I guess I should of said that was my intention. I've tried it before and it drove me insane too.  I just like a nice natural rythym but I'll give it a shot anyway.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

*YM - Dead *

I know sounds killer . I'm crazy enough to try it though, stick with it as long as I can


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2006)

Since you're not working out this week, what are you going to do with all that free time?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother Gary???


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Since you're not working out this week, what are you going to do with all that free time?



I'm about 8-10 games away from the all-star game on my XBox MVP game and one day I'm sure I'll go out to the gym and do a dry run on the new wo to see what I can do to make it flow as smoothly as possible


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats goin on BRother Gary???


la
Not much, playing with the youngest grandson and getting ready to go to town.  Gotta get the new Harry Potter video ya know


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> la
> Not much, playing with the youngest grandson and getting ready to go to town.  Gotta get the new Harry Potter video ya know


I hear ya my Friend, pretty good movie too!!! You excited about HITtin it???


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya my Friend, pretty good movie too!!! You excited about HITtin it???


Yeah Buddy !!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2006)

Garybear, now I know why I luv ya so much....I went and bought Harry Potter today too!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Garybear, now I know why I luv ya so much....I went and bought Harry Potter today too!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2006)

Went out to the gym tonight for a "dry" run on the chest/back wo I'll be doing Sunday.  With a 4-2-4 cadence there's gonna be some drops in the amount of weight used.
Decided which piece of equipment to use for which exercise and tried to get a good idea of the amount of weight to use. Should be interesting come Sunday.

Probably do a "dry" run on the leg/ab wo tomorrow night and then one on friday night for the delt/bi/tri wo. 

Getting antsy.  Always do when taking time off


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

Just think how much fun you'll have when you get to start!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

Your pumped bud can't wait till you start!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Getting antsy.  Always do when taking time off


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

that's what I ma feeling? I thought I could have used a different word...

Howdy G!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Went out to the gym tonight for a "dry" run on the chest/back wo I'll be doing Sunday.  With a 4-2-4 cadence there's gonna be some drops in the amount of weight used.
> Decided which piece of equipment to use for which exercise and tried to get a good idea of the amount of weight to use. Should be interesting come Sunday.
> 
> Probably do a "dry" run on the leg/ab wo tomorrow night and then one on friday night for the delt/bi/tri wo.
> ...


Brother Gary, I hear ya my Friend, remember that weights don't matter as much as FORM, you'll notice a HUGE difference after a HIT w/o my Friend, TUT is an Incredible tool!!! Can't wait to see your first full blown w/o!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Just think how much fun you'll have when you get to start!



yeah , fun to failure !!! LOL   ok enough of the failure jokes


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Your pumped bud can't wait till you start!



Hans and Franz are here and they are ready to PUMP YOU UP !!!  I think thats how it went . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>




Hey Trip  

You getting antsy yet ?  You gonna make it through the weekend ?

Any changes to your wo when you start hitting it hard again ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's what I ma feeling? I thought I could have used a different word...
> 
> Howdy G!




Hey Burner  

You got those clients lined out yet ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, I hear ya my Friend, remember that weights don't matter as much as FORM, you'll notice a HUGE difference after a HIT w/o my Friend, TUT is an Incredible tool!!! Can't wait to see your first full blown w/o!!!



thanks Angel,
I'm already sore from it and haven't actual done it yet ?  Visualization is such a powerful tool


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Burner
> 
> You got those clients lined out yet ?


workin' em, mi amigo!
Closing one this week, should be (knock on wood) getting another into contract by next week. 1st buyers that I had 2 weekends ago are coming back @ end of month to buy...another coming in April...maybe another one or two in between..if I can get all these people to the closing table, I will be happy!


Big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Trip
> 
> You getting antsy yet ?  You gonna make it through the weekend ?
> 
> Any changes to your wo when you start hitting it hard again ?



 Gary

No antsyitis (is that a word?) yet.  I was up late Friday night and had to get up at 7 am Saturday, so I was actually glad I had the extra planned day off.  I'll be staying with the westside-ish type and frequency of workouts, but I am still undecided about what to do for the auxiliary work.   I still have another day to decide.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> workin' em, mi amigo!
> Closing one this week, should be (knock on wood) getting another into contract by next week. 1st buyers that I had 2 weekends ago are coming back @ end of month to buy...another coming in April...maybe another one or two in between..if I can get all these people to the closing table, I will be happy!
> 
> 
> Big plans for the weekend?



That sounds like a lot of time between buyers to me.  Hope you're making the BIG BUCKS on the sales you are making  

No big plans for me , just the usual grandpa things and hopefully some car stuff


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> No antsyitis (is that a word?) yet.  I was up late Friday night and had to get up at 7 am Saturday, so I was actually glad I had the extra planned day off.  I'll be staying with the westside-ish type and frequency of workouts, but I am still undecided about what to do for the auxiliary work.   I still have another day to decide.




If it's not a word it should be.  Rest up and get back to it bud


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

*HIT chest/back 3-12-06*

*Warm up -*
incline bench -85 x 10 , 125 x 3

*Flatbench Db flyes -ss w/ Incline bench press*
35 x 20.............................. 165 x 2.5
not to failure on flyes just got tired of doing them ( no thats not the same thing . LOL).   Missed the boat big time on this one even at a 4-2-4 cadence. Better try at least 45 nt. 
Glad I did the Incline bench on the smith machine, much safer that way.

*Straight arm pulldowns -*
40 x 13

*Palms up pulldown -*
120 x 9

*Rack Deads *
215 x 15
did Angel-style for the first half
Not to failure on these either, just tired of doing them felt like I could go on forever. Need to just up a bit on weight nt. LOL

*Notes:*

Not counting wu's time was 14.29 minutes .

Guess I don't need to break it down as super sets or pre-exhaust sets since the only RI's is the time it takes to move from station to station.  I had everything basically pre set so all I had to do was walk out to the gym and get with it .  Will probably continue with that routine.  When I go out to do cardio I'll set up for the next days weight wo.

Hmmmmm, not quite sure what to think about the wo .  I don't remember my muscles burning like that during any other wo that I've done ( must be that damn 2 count pause.hold , squeeze or whatever you want to call it.   ) , its been half an hour at least and still feel it .  I envision it taking possibly 3 weeks to get it dialed in though which is about normal for me.  

OK HITters and the rest of you too ( you know who you are ) give me some feed back Help me make this thing the best it can be


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Warm up -*
> incline bench -85 x 10 , 125 x 3
> 
> *Flatbench Db flyes -ss w/ Incline bench press*
> ...


Brother Gary, GREAT first HIT w/o my Friend!!! You still feelin it huh? Thats good stuff!!! Your doin the correct thing, the first couple of times will be a guessing game as it is with every other routine out there!!! Your on the right track though, and you know what and how you need to adjust which is half the battle!!! TUT is an INCREDIBLE feeling and it will humble you too, trust me, I have been on my knees SEVERAL times   with what looked like childs play in the weight department to some!!!  Why don't you know what to think about it?? Looks SOLID to me!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, GREAT first HIT w/o my Friend!!! You still feelin it huh? Thats good stuff!!! Your doin the correct thing, the first couple of times will be a guessing game as it is with every other routine out there!!! Your on the right track though, and you know what and how you need to adjust which is half the battle!!! TUT is an INCREDIBLE feeling and it will humble you too, trust me, I have been on my knees SEVERAL times   with what looked like childs play in the weight department to some!!!  Why don't you know what to think about it?? Looks SOLID to me!!!




Thanks Angel, appreciate it bud  

Looking forward to leg day now .   LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

*Pm Cardio 3-12-06*

47 min bike 
10.1 miles 

Never been over 45 min before ( as far as I can remember ) and the electricity was off ( tornadoes all around us ) so I rode the bike until the electricity came back on . LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2006)

Too bad you couldn't have wired the bike to the electric panel.  Then you could have powered the house while exercising.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 47 min bike
> 10.1 miles
> 
> Never been over 45 min before ( as far as I can remember ) and the electricity was off ( tornadoes all around us ) so I rode the bike until the electricity came back on . LOL


Great Cardio, it's starting to get bad here now!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great Cardio, it's starting to get bad here now!!!



Just think guys I was working outside in that delightful weather  

Great job on the workout and especially the cardio


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Too bad you couldn't have wired the bike to the electric panel.  Then you could have powered the house while exercising.




Heehee Gilligans Island style


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great Cardio, it's starting to get bad here now!!!



Better jump on the bike then


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Just think guys I was working outside in that delightful weather
> 
> Great job on the workout and especially the cardio



You so crazy


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)

hope the really bad weather misses you Garybear...I would hate to see the automobiles get hurt!!!!

or you either, or course! 

nice looking workout...you'll be doing 6 minute workouts in no time!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hope the really bad weather misses you Garybear...I would hate to see the automobiles get hurt!!!!
> 
> or you either, or course!
> 
> nice looking workout...you'll be doing 6 minute workouts in no time!



Thanks BillieBear  

All is well here.  Sounds like it was bad down at the in-laws ( again) one death down there just a couple of miles from them .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

*Am Cardio 3-13-06*

30 min bike 
6.33 miles


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

Ah, the Cardio King!!! Glad to hear the storms missed you my Friend, it was pretty bad here all weekend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2006)

So is this new workout schedule an every other day one?  Are  you still trying to lose more weight?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

4.5 minutes per mile!  That's pretty good, GW.  Just try to imagine the crazy bastard that ran one in less than 4 minutes.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ah, the Cardio King!!! Glad to hear the storms missed you my Friend, it was pretty bad here all weekend!!!




Thanks Angel ,

The storms got closer to home than I thought . Just outside of town


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So is this new workout schedule an every other day one?  Are  you still trying to lose more weight?



Yup every other day and still trying to lose some more FAT .  Probably will for at least another month.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> 4.5 minutes per mile!  That's pretty good, GW.  Just try to imagine the crazy bastard that ran one in less than 4 minutes.



Thanks Boiler ,

running is crazy enough. 4 min mile is way crazy


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

*PM cardio 3-13-06*

10 min Bike 
2.1 mile

20 min Clean Cardio
13 sets 50 x 15 
30 sec RI's


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 13, 2006)

HIT is fun stuff.  I like full body HIT routines, but I also like nearing the threshold of vomitting.  It's kind of weird getting used to short ass workouts, but I noticed some good strength gains for a brief jaunt into the HIT world.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> HIT is fun stuff.  I like full body HIT routines, but I also like nearing the threshold of vomitting.  It's kind of weird getting used to short ass workouts, but I noticed some good strength gains for a brief jaunt into the HIT world.



Hey CP,

Don't know if I could do fullbody HIT, I'd probably go belly up half way through. But it is hard to wo for such a short time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

How ya likin HIT ol man 

Besides the short w/o's


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> How ya likin HIT ol man
> 
> Besides the short w/o's



Jury stilll out, will be for a month or so.  Just gonna give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2006)

*HIT  3-14-06   Legs / abs  LOL*

*Warm up *
Vertical leg press - 105 x 10 , 145 x 5

*Leg Extensions *
70 x 20
need to increase a bit nt 

*Vertical Leg Press -*
185 x 8.5
a little heavy but think I'll stay here again next time 

*Leg curl -*
50 x 17

*Standing calf raises -*
180 x 14

*What a dumb shit !! LOL  I didn't do any abs!! LOL  For some reason didn't write them down on my wo book sooooo didn't do them .  I'll try to remember them nt. Maybe I'll do them tomorrow night  *

*Notes:*
Time : 12:18 min.  
Legs were/are wobbly


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

howdy G!
wobbly legs are goooooood.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

Shaky legs are Good Right!!! Good lookin w/o my Friend, watch out for the soreness in a couple of days!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Shaky legs are Good !!!



Take it from an expert on leg shaking.    Workout is looking good.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> howdy G!
> wobbly legs are goooooood.



Hey Burner Dude  

I hope so


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Shaky legs are Good Right!!! Good lookin w/o my Friend, watch out for the soreness in a couple of days!!!



Thanks for the warning but you're too late . DOMS is already working on me


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Take it from an expert on leg shaking.    Workout is looking good.



   Thanks Trip


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2006)

After this morniings lapse of memory ( not doing abs ) I thought I'd better check my next wo.  Good thing I did !  Thursday is delts/bi/tri and I forgot to list a biceps exercise !!!!  Good thing I looked .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2006)

*PM Cardio 3-14-06*

30 min bike 
5.6 miles

First time doing cardio on leg day .  After 5 min I thought for sure there would be no way I'd get 30 min ... SUPRISE !!!  Man my legs are on fire


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 5.6 miles
> 
> First time doing cardio on leg day .  After 5 min I thought for sure there would be no way I'd get 30 min ... SUPRISE !!!  Man my legs are on fire


  Incredible job my Friend!!! You'll be suprised how much doing cardio on leg day helps with DOMS too!!!
GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible job my Friend!!! You'll be suprised how much doing cardio on leg day helps with DOMS too!!!
> GOOD STUFF!!!



I completely agree with Arch.  Incredible


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible job my Friend!!! You'll be suprised how much doing cardio on leg day helps with DOMS too!!!
> GOOD STUFF!!!




They feel better today buT still a little heavy


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I completely agree with Arch.  Incredible



Thanks Dev


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

*Am Cardio  3-15-06*

30 min bike 
5.7 miles

Yesterdays leg wo still effecting the cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 5.7 miles
> 
> Yesterdays leg wo still effecting the cardio


You'll get used to it, Solid cardio my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 5.6 miles
> 
> First time doing cardio on leg day .  After 5 min I thought for sure there would be no way I'd get 30 min ... SUPRISE !!!  Man my legs are on fire



Way to go!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

*PM Cardio 3-15-06*

*Clean cardio *
20 min
??? sets of 50 x 15

*Bike *
10 min 
2.1 miles


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

AM and  PM cardio day after legs


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> AM and  PM cardio day after legs



The fat must go !  Thanks Dev


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

*HIT delts/bi's/tri's  3-16-06*

*Warm up *
Db press - 35 x 7
Db Hammer curls - 35 x 7

*Db Laterals*
15 x 16
need to increase wt nt

*Seated Bent over Db laterals *
20 x 18
need to increase wt. nt

*BB curls -*
65 x 10 

*Triceps pressdowns -*
55 x 9

*Dips *
25 x 5
These are hard to do at 4-2-4 , especially the 2 in the hole 

*Notes:*
Tempo: 4-2-4
Time :  11:04 min

Well, first week of HIT is history.  Got to admit, it's very mental... I can't do another one.  *Do another one !!* I can't do another one !   *Do another one !!!*   I CAN'T do another one *.  At least try !!!!* 

Oooooooo the burn


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well, first week of HIT is history.  Got to admit, it's very mental... I can't do another one.  *Do another one !!* I can't do another one !   *Do another one !!!*   I CAN'T do another one *.  At least try !!!!*
> 
> Oooooooo the burn


  good work bud keep it up!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Great job Gary


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2006)

INCREDIBLE w/o BRother Gary, I agree, it's 100% focus, or you fail to FAIL!!! Looking Great my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

simply awsome Gary!!  Will you start doing the drop sets like Archy does, or is that just one of his "things"??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

I liked drop sets...w/ a spotter....


Ya know, Mrs. B....I love it when you post.
Not only are your posts insightful, inspirational, educational and just fun...that avitar of your hot little tummy is always right there....hhhmmm....
and it looks gooooooood...

(Had to be said...again)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> it's 100% focus, or you fail to FAIL!!!



If you fail to FAIL, is that a success?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

two negatives DO make a positive!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> good work bud keep it up!



Thanks DB !  
It's a good thing I wo at home , some of the conversations I have with myself would at the least get me some strange looks and possible banned from a real gym


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great job Gary



Thanks Dev


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If you fail to FAIL, is that a success?



My brain's telling me, "yes."


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> INCREDIBLE w/o BRother Gary, I agree, it's 100% focus, or you fail to FAIL!!! Looking Great my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel    I'll be alright long as I don't run out of focus


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB !
> It's a good thing I wo at home , some of the conversations I have with myself would at the least get me some strange looks and possible banned from a real gym


   

was'sup, Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> simply awsome Gary!!  Will you start doing the drop sets like Archy does, or is that just one of his "things"??



Thanks BillieBear !

The dropsets might be an "Angel-ism"  ( new word   10 points ! ) they weren't mentioned in the book I read.   But I might try them somewhere down the road .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Ya know, Mrs. B....I love it when you post.
> Not only are your posts insightful, inspirational, educational and just fun...that avitar of your hot little tummy is always right there....hhhmmm....
> and it looks gooooooood...
> 
> (Had to be said...again)



And again ! And again !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If you fail to FAIL, is that a success?



No , if you fail to Fail , you fail . When you fail you succeed


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> two negatives DO make a positive!



two odds make an even


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> My brain's telling me, "yes."



Hey Sean


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> was'sup, Gary!



Hey Burner  

Just relaxing before I hit the bike ( again)


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Sean



Hello there, how's everything going?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2006)

HIT is hardcore.  So you like it huh?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hello there, how's everything going?



Going good , how about you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> HIT is hardcore.  So you like it huh?



Hey Jake , 

Only been a week but so far so good .  Intense stuff


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

*PM Cardio 3-16-06*

30 min bike 
6.1 miles 
Finally back to the 6 mile mark


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2006)

Good, dont shit yourself like P-funk does.  That would be the biggest concern that I have


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 6.1 miles
> Finally back to the 6 mile mark


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good, dont shit yourself like P-funk does.  That would be the biggest concern that I have



TMI  

Great job Gary on getting back to 6 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good, dont shit yourself like P-funk does.  That would be the biggest concern that I have



Now if it's good enough for P shouldn't it be good enough for me  

But unless I'm sick to start with I don't see that happening. LOL But thanks for the concern


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



Thanks Trip


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> TMI
> 
> Great job Gary on getting back to 6 miles



LOL  

Thanks Dev


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

this whole failing thing has me really confused   so I'm just gonna stick with....great job on the bike Garybear!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> this whole failing thing has me really confused   so I'm just gonna stick with....great job on the bike Garybear!


Hey Miss Yummy Tummy, 

I'd be glad to take you by the hand of guide you through anything that is confusing you .


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Going good , how about you ?


Not bad at all, just finished up the quarter and I'm on break this next week ... I'm hoping to hear back from the gym about a part time job during next quarter, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2006)

Gary question....

I just finished paying off my POS car but I wan't to get it all cleaned up nice nice before the nice weather comes.  I want to get like the whole inside cleaned out shampoo'd etc etc.  I have a local guy that does it and we also workout together every now and again but what the hell do I tell him I want done just a basic cleaning or is there some technical crap he needs to know?  I know its a stupid question and I've never had it done but its little things like this that change the way one man looks at another ya know....LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gary question....
> 
> I just finished paying off my POS car but I wan't to get it all cleaned up nice nice before the nice weather comes.  I want to get like the whole inside cleaned out shampoo'd etc etc.  I have a local guy that does it and we also workout together every now and again but what the hell do I tell him I want done just a basic cleaning or is there some technical crap he needs to know?  I know its a stupid question and I've never had it done but its little things like this that change the way one man looks at another ya know....LOL



Nothing technical , just tell him you want to sell it and want it to look as good as possible. Wash , wax , clean the interior ought to do it.  If you really want it done up right then you'll want to do the engine compartment and trunk.
What ya looking to buy ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2006)

*AM Cardio 3-17-06*

*30 min bike
6.2 miles 

Happy St. Pat's Day !!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gary question....
> 
> I just finished paying off my POS car but I wan't to get it all cleaned up nice nice before the nice weather comes. I want to get like the whole inside cleaned out shampoo'd etc etc. I have a local guy that does it and we also workout together every now and again but what the hell do I tell him I want done just a basic cleaning or is there some technical crap he needs to know? I know its a stupid question and I've never had it done but its little things like this that change the way one man looks at another ya know....LOL


hi. I want my car detailed. Buumper to bumper. thank you.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *30 min bike
> 6.2 miles
> 
> Happy St. Pat's Day !!!!*


Great Cardio my Friend!!!
Happy *St. Patricks *day to you too BRother Gary!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hi. I want my car detailed. Buumper to bumper. thank you.



I get $20 an hour and I do not get in a hurry


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I get $20 an hour and I do not get in a hurry



You got a male escort service going there, Gary?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You got a male escort service going there, Gary?



Yes , but thats $100 an hour and has to be at least 60 miles from home


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2006)

*PM Cardio 3-17-06*

*30 min Bike
6.3 miles
Had intended to do clean cardio but the oldest grandson (17 months ) is here and I'd rather ride the bike and watch him play  *


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *30 min Bike
> 6.3 miles
> Had intended to do clean cardio but the oldest grandson (17 months ) is here and I'd rather ride the bike and watch him play  *


Good lookin cardio, PERFECT reason my Friend, enjoy the Family, more important than ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *30 min Bike
> 6.3 miles
> Had intended to do clean cardio but the oldest grandson (17 months ) is here and I'd rather ride the bike and watch him play  *



Fantastic way to combine a workout and family time.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks guys,
He is such a character.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2006)

*Weigh in 3-18-06*

Weight : 176.5
Waist : 32.75
BF% : 12%

This is good news.  Usually on a week off from training/diet I gain 6-10 lbs and it takes 2-3 weeks to get back to where I was . Unfortunately I didn't weigh/measure before I started HIT but still this is good in my book.  This week will tell if the week off accomplished what I wanted it too.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Weight : 176.5
> Waist : 32.75
> BF% : 12%
> 
> This is good news.  Usually on a week off from training/diet I gain 6-10 lbs and it takes 2-3 weeks to get back to where I was . Unfortunately I didn't weigh/measure before I started HIT but still this is good in my book.  This week will tell if the week off accomplished what I wanted it too.


  Awesome my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 18, 2006)

Great job Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Angel , Thanks Dev  

Needless to say that was a welcome suprise.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

*HIT 2nd week Chest /Back 3-19-06*

*Warm up *
Incline bench ( smith machine)
75 x 10
115 x 5

Rack Deads 
125 x 5

*Show Time !*

*Flat bench Db flyes -*
45 x 20
up 10 lbs and still 20 reps  I guess I'm stronger than I think. LOL Hell , I guess Ill try 55 nt. 

*Incline bench press ( smith machine )*
155 x 2.5  
Dropped 10 lbs and still only got 2.5 reps guess the 10 lb increase on flyes had some effect. *Should I drop again next time so I can hopefully get 3-5 reps or stick with 155 until I get the reps I want ?*

*Straight arm pulldowns -*
45 x 10
Up 5 lbs down 3 reps
going to increase nt to try and knock the reps down to 6

*Palms up pulldowns -*
130 x 6
up 10 lbs , reps down 3 . Think I might have this one tuned in for nt

*Rack Deads ( angel style )-*
250 x 12 
up 35 lbs still need to increase wt. nt

*Notes:*

Time - 11:18 min
Down from 14.5 min

Tempo : 4-2-4 

Can't believe how I keep under estimating Db flyes and much they effect the incline bench.  The 2 lat exercises really kill me and the rack Deads will definately be a bitch next time.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Warm up *
> Incline bench ( smith machine)
> 75 x 10
> 115 x 5
> ...


Fantastic w/o Brother Gary, your rockin HIT better than I could!!! Keep it up my Friend, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Angel  

I don't think I come close to the your effort though


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2006)

holy crap! Werent u like...190lbs not so long ago???? 176?!?!?!
U da man!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap! Werent u like...190lbs not so long ago???? 176?!?!?!
> U da man!



yeah , if you consider 12-31-05 not so long ago. 

And I still have love handles a little roll right below my belly button


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

*protein powder*

Hey peoples   

What brand proetin powder do you use ? where do you get it ? My VitaminnWorld is closing at the end of the month ( an hour away) and the next closest one is 1 1/2 hrs away. Wondering if it would be less exspensive to order online/ship it or not .

Thanks !


----------



## Devlin (Mar 19, 2006)

Another great workout 

I ordered online from Allthewhey and I love it.  I think they may be a bit more expensive, but it tastes good and mixes well.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Another great workout
> 
> I ordered online from Allthewhey and I love it.  I think they may be a bit more expensive, but it tastes good and mixes well.



Thanks Dev,
I looked at them earlier. The show like 3 - 4 different ones . Which one do you use ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

*PM Cardio 3-19-06*

30 min bike
6.3 miles

This seemed easier than the last ride. Legs are finally recovering from the HIT leg wo. Thats good since legs is in 2 days


----------



## Devlin (Mar 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Dev,
> I looked at them earlier. The show like 3 - 4 different ones . Which one do you use ?



I use the whey isolate.  I got vanilla, chocolate mint, and strawberry.  I love the vanilla and chocolate mint, but for me the strawberry is just ok.  I actually mix the vanilla and strawberry together 50/50 and that I love.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)

wow, I've been MIA for too long!  Nice numbers on your weigh in...your waist is so tiny!  And beleive me...no one is looking at that little roll below your belly button (I hope not...I got one too!)  Second...great workouts...sounds like your digging HIT! 

oh...I like Isopure or Designer protein..I order all my supps on 

HERE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I use the whey isolate.  I got vanilla, chocolate mint, and strawberry.  I love the vanilla and chocolate mint, but for me the strawberry is just ok.  I actually mix the vanilla and strawberry together 50/50 and that I love.



Thanks Dev


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow, I've been MIA for too long!  Nice numbers on your weigh in...your waist is so tiny!  And beleive me...no one is looking at that little roll below your belly button (I hope not...I got one too!)  Second...great workouts...sounds like your digging HIT!
> 
> oh...I like Isopure or Designer protein..I order all my supps on
> 
> HERE



Hi BillieBear  

Thanks , you say the sweetest things !  Now get back in to the gym ( but be careful )


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

*AM Cardio 3-20-06*

30 min bike
6.3 miles

  Think I pulled a muscle in my back yesterday. Whole lower back is sore but there is an area on the left side that really makes itself known   Oh well , I'll just have to rest it as much as possible and use it to my advantage   Surely I can get some extra papmpering from the wife


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 6.3 miles
> 
> Think I pulled a muscle in my back yesterday. Whole lower back is sore but there is an area on the left side that really makes itself known   Oh well , I'll just have to rest it as much as possible and use it to my advantage   Surely I can get some extra papmpering from the wife



Haha, that's the spirit.  Take a bad turn of events and do a 180.  Nonetheless, I hope the back feels better, but not before you milk your wife for all she's worth.  Hehe.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yeah , if you consider 12-31-05 not so long ago.
> 
> And I still have love handles a little roll right below my belly button


uh...yeah...only 3 1/2 months ago...not shabby at all, sir!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What brand proetin powder do you use ? where do you get it ? My VitaminnWorld is closing at the end of the month ( an hour away) and the next closest one is 1 1/2 hrs away. Wondering if it would be less exspensive to order online/ship it or not .
> 
> Thanks !



I usually order from http://www.dpsnutrition.net/

My preferred brand is Optimum Nutrition.  They make a whey with almost no carbs, a post-workout whey with carbs, and  casein.  Some come in 2 lb tubs only, some in 5 lbs, and a few in 10 lb bags.

I also order Nytro-Pro (AST) and Metrx individually packaged MRPs for when I am travelling.  They're a little more expensive than buying in bulk, but are quite convenient for when not at home.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi there GW.  Looks like you are doing great with HIT.  I may switch to a slower tempo after this week.  I buy my whey at costco.  Sportpharma, I think.  I make my shakes in the blender, so mixing isn't really a concern.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

it's probably that big spare tire weighing down on you....

you know I'm only joking...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, that's the spirit.  Take a bad turn of events and do a 180.  Nonetheless, I hope the back feels better, but not before you milk your wife for all she's worth.  Hehe.



LOL Thanks CP ,
the back feels better already but I'm not telling her


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I usually order from http://www.dpsnutrition.net/
> 
> My preferred brand is Optimum Nutrition.  They make a whey with almost no carbs, a post-workout whey with carbs, and  casein.  Some come in 2 lb tubs only, some in 5 lbs, and a few in 10 lb bags.
> 
> I also order Nytro-Pro (AST) and Metrx individually packaged MRPs for when I am travelling.  They're a little more expensive than buying in bulk, but are quite convenient for when not at home.



Thanks for the info Trip !  ON is one I've been looking at . Thats the same place Billie gets hers , must be a good source


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi there GW.  Looks like you are doing great with HIT.  I may switch to a slower tempo after this week.  I buy my whey at costco.  Sportpharma, I think.  I make my shakes in the blender, so mixing isn't really a concern.



Hey Boiler  
Welcome back and thanks , I wish there was a Costco or Sam's around here .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> it's probably that big spare tire weighing down on you....
> 
> you know I'm only joking...



It's not that big , more like one of those little temporary spares 

Maybe some Billie-robics is what I need   I love womens necks  

Where's the new pics? You already look 16 ! If the new haircut makes you look younger ... well that makes for a lot of dirty old men around here .


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Boiler
> Welcome back and thanks , I wish there was a Costco or Sam's around here .


u live in Mo..the birth place of Wal-Mart / Sams...and u don't have one???


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u live in Mo..the birth place of Wal-Mart / Sams...and u don't have one???



I though that was Arkansas   But no, not Sam's. Closest one is 2 to 2.5 hrs away. Super Walmart is the best we can do around here .


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

I was told Mo. Bu hey, I could be wrong.
I'm gonna be in your 'neck of the woods' in the begining of June. (more or less) ok...at least closer than what I am now.
I will be in Wyondotte, Ok for D-Day. (largest scenario paintball tourney in the US if not the world.)


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

You got it Garybear.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

awww...look at that smile....u have a lucky hubby, ma'am...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 6.3 miles
> 
> Think I pulled a muscle in my back yesterday. Whole lower back is sore but there is an area on the left side that really makes itself known   Oh well , I'll just have to rest it as much as possible and use it to my advantage   Surely I can get some extra papmpering from the wife


Man, Hope your back gets better my Friend, TLC always does wonders!!!
On a side note, I also prefer ON for my protein!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Man, Hope your back gets better my Friend, TLC always does wonders!!!
> On a side note, I also prefer ON for my protein!!!



I use ON protein as well


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I was told Mo. Bu hey, I could be wrong.
> I'm gonna be in your 'neck of the woods' in the begining of June. (more or less) ok...at least closer than what I am now.
> I will be in Wyondotte, Ok for D-Day. (largest scenario paintball tourney in the US if not the world.)



Hm well I guess you are correct, kind of sorta. LOL He was a gypsy as a kid . He was in th e8th grade in Shelbina, High school in  Columbia and the. University of Mo. in Columbia I think the first store he ever bought was in OK but the first Walton's five and dime was in Bentonville, Ark , Home of Wal-Mart. But one of his ex-wives lives about 20 miles from here and owns the Wal-Mart in that town ( soon to be a Super Wal-mart ).  

Anyway... you're painting your balls on D-Day in Ok ? !!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> You got it Garybear.....



BillieBear !!!!!!!  You are sooooooooo gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Man, Hope your back gets better my Friend, TLC always does wonders!!!
> On a side note, I also prefer ON for my protein!!!



Thanks Angel,
Back feels pretty good. As long as I'm active I don't notice it but if I sit for any period of time I get out of my chair like my grandpa use to and walk like my dad for about 10-12 feet before I get going normal ! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I use ON protein as well



ThAnks YM , It looks like good stuff. Taste good ? mix well ?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> Back feels pretty good. As long as I'm active I don't notice it but if I sit for any period of time I get out of my chair like my grandpa use to and walk like my dad for about 10-12 feet before I get going normal ! LOL


Well that does it then, just keep moving!!!  
Seriously, glad its alright my Friend!!! It's official................June 17th!!!
Heres the link, hope you can still make it!!!
http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Well that does it then, just keep moving!!!
> Seriously, glad its alright my Friend!!! It's official................June 17th!!!
> Heres the link, hope you can still make it!!!
> http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm



Thanks Angel . LOL

Afraid I can't make the 17th   But I'm sure my mind will be wandering all day wondering how it's going


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

*HIT 2nd wk Legs/Abs  3-21-06*

*Warm up*
vertical leg press
105 x 10
145 x 5

*Leg extensions -*
80 x 18
up 10 lbs down 2 reps
still need to go heavier

*Vertical leg press -*
175 x 21
down 10 lbs up 12.5 reps  
think I'll go back up in wt.  

*Leg Curl -*
55 x 19
up5 lbs but gonna go heavier nt or switching to db SLDL

*Standing calf raises -*
180 x 15
up 1 rep   

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
80 x 20 
  Remembered to do abs this time  
need to go heavier, believe it or not the reason I quit was my grip gave out  

*Tempo* 4-2-4

*Time -*15:46


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, Gary is finally doing HIT!!! That's awesome. How do you like it so far? How much time are you taking off between sessions?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, Gary is finally doing HIT!!! That's awesome. How do you like it so far? How much time are you taking off between sessions?



Hey stranger  
Yup, giving it a shot. If nothing else it will be like deloading ( volume-wise ) and might kick start whatever I might go back to later.  So far so good   Doing a 3 day split so only working each bodypart once a week.  HIT one day, cardio the next etc etc and Saturday off. This week will be the first week with HIT and back on the diet. Last week I was "off" the diet trying to jump start the fat loss again   So kind of anxious to see the weigh in results.

What you up to ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice workout!! I vote for DB SLDL...you know how bad there gonna kick your ass! (literally!)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice workout!! I vote for DB SLDL...you know how bad there gonna kick your ass! (literally!)



Thanks Billie,
I just have to write myself a note to switch or I'll forget by next week  

Side note: I don't think it was my back I strained the other day, after a few days of living with it and going over my wo in my mind I think its my oblique . Too hard to describe the incident but short and sweet .. I twisted a bit on one of my reps of deadlifts. Is that possible DB ? CP ?  Any of you masterminds of how the muscles actually work .  I'm too old to try and understand all that stuff .


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2006)

OH my gosh Billie....you did get your hair wacked!  It looks so cute on you!  I just love it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2006)

Brother Gary, Good lookin w/o my Friend!!! Nice increases too!!! I'm sorry you can't make it, Thats a bit depressing!!! I will have pics though!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Good lookin workout big guy!  Glad your liking HIT!

You hurt yourself?  I didn't find the post on exactly whats wrong except the deadlifting deal.  It is very possible you could tweaked your oblique a tad with deadlifts...you use ALOT of abs in deadlifting especially when you really push yourself and any little side movement or twisting forces more weight on one side and induces extra strain.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, Good lookin w/o my Friend!!! Nice increases too!!! I'm sorry you can't make it, Thats a bit depressing!!! I will have pics though!!!



Thanks Angel  

Hey maybe I could get my mom and dad to divorce before the 17th ( their 52 anniversay ) then I wouldn't need to be there for the party.      Hmmmmm  Probably not a good idea .

Kick some ass !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin workout big guy!  Glad your liking HIT!
> 
> You hurt yourself?  I didn't find the post on exactly whats wrong except the deadlifting deal.  It is very possible you could tweaked your oblique a tad with deadlifts...you use ALOT of abs in deadlifting especially when you really push yourself and any little side movement or twisting forces more weight on one side and induces extra strain.



Hey DB  

thanks bud ! Yeah , it was my first rep and I was almost at the top when the 45 hit the dip bar ( that I should of removed or at least put in a higher spot ) and that made me twist.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel
> 
> Hey maybe I could get my mom and dad to divorce before the 17th ( their 52 anniversay ) then I wouldn't need to be there for the party.      Hmmmmm  Probably not a good idea .
> 
> Kick some ass !!!


Brother Gary, I completely undestand my Friend!!! Family ALWAYS comes first, we will meet someday!!! Thank you Very much for the encouragement youv'e given me!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

*PM Cardio 3-21-06*

30 min bike 
6.64 miles


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2006)

Heya G.  Sounds like you are going to miss the show, huh?  Maybe we can all get together at Lamberts right after?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya G.  Sounds like you are going to miss the show, huh?  Maybe we can all get together at Lamberts right after?



Sounds like a possibility   I just talked to the wife and have decided to take a weeks vacation starting June 18th.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 21, 2006)

Great workouts Gary


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

Bummer you can't make it, GW.  I'll be sure to get you your IM Archie Mania gift since you can't make it due to circumstances beyond your control.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workouts Gary



Thanks Dev


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Bummer you can't make it, GW.  I'll be sure to get you your IM Archie Mania gift since you can't make it due to circumstances beyond your control.



hey Boiler  

That would be incredible , thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

*AM Cardio 3-22-06*

30 min bike
6.59 miles

Legs are heavy today


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 6.59 miles
> 
> Legs are heavy today



 Well you did work legs yesterday  Great job on cardio this morning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well you did work legs yesterday  Great job on cardio this morning.



What Dev said about the legs.  That just means you worked them hard yesterday.  It doesn't look like it negatively effected your cardio, though.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well you did work legs yesterday  Great job on cardio this morning.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What Dev said about the legs.  That just means you worked them hard yesterday.  It doesn't look like it negatively effected your cardio, though.



Numbers-wise it didn't have much effect but it was a little harder to get there


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Side note: I don't think it was my back I strained the other day, after a few days of living with it and going over my wo in my mind I think its my oblique . Too hard to describe the incident but short and sweet .. I twisted a bit on one of my reps of deadlifts. Is that possible DB ? CP ?  Any of you masterminds of how the muscles actually work .  I'm too old to try and understand all that stuff .



There are a Hell of a lot of muscles involved in rotating the torso that most people don't even know about.  It could be one of many, but the obliques are certainly one of them.  Other likely culprits are the quadratus lumborum and multifidus.  Both of those muscles sit around the lower back area.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Numbers-wise it didn't have much effect but it was a little harder to get there


Solid cardio my Friend!!! How does the cardio help/hurt the recovery with your legs??? Just curious as it helps mine!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> There are a Hell of a lot of muscles involved in rotating the torso that most people don't even know about.  It could be one of many, but the obliques are certainly one of them.  Other likely culprits are the quadratus lumborum and multifidus.  Both of those muscles sit around the lower back area.



WoW ! That was a mouth full   Thanks CP . I have no problems bending forward or back but side to side ( like Saxons ) ain't gonna happen . LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2006)

You're a CARDIO MACHINE!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

*PM Cardio 3-22-06*



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're a CARDIO MACHINE!!!!



 
30 min bike 
6.67 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 23, 2006)

a cardio machine???????


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> a cardio machine???????


Right back at ya


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

*HIT week 2  Delts/Bi's/Tri's  3-23-06*

*Warm up*
Tri-set-
Db MP - 20 x 12
Db curls - 20 x 12
Db tri extension -20 x 12

*Db Lateral lifts -*
20 x 13
up 5 lbs down 3 reps
gonna go heavieer nt

*Seated B.O. lateral lifts-*
25 x 10
up 5 lbs down 8 reps 
stay here until get 10-12 reps 

*BB curls -*
70 x 13
up 5 lbs up 3 reps 
increase nt.

*Triceps pressdown -*
60 x 12
up 5 lbs up 3 reps 
increase nt

*Dips -*
30 x 6
up 5 lbs  up 1 rep
increase nt

Tempo : 4-2-4

Time - 9:24 min

S.H.I.T.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2006)

4-2-4 Tempo 

Nice going ... everything looks up


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a question about that warm-up set.  I notice you did one set for each muscle group that you were going to HIT that day.  Is this something you came up with?  I never noticed Arch doing that.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Anyway... you're painting your balls on D-Day in Ok ? !!!!!


 
it's the latest craze! U outa try it!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I have a question about that warm-up set.  I notice you did one set for each muscle group that you were going to HIT that day.  Is this something you came up with?  I never noticed Arch doing that.



I do that too, or at least the first couple of groups that will be hit.  Just seems a little safer that way.  Plus, I give a few mintues of recovery after the warm up to be sure my lifts are compromised.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 4-2-4 Tempo
> 
> Nice going ... everything looks up



yup, it's a killer


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I have a question about that warm-up set.  I notice you did one set for each muscle group that you were going to HIT that day.  Is this something you came up with?  I never noticed Arch doing that.



It was in the book that way so thats how I do it.   I don't see how just a few minutes on the bike can get you ready for a wo ( other than legs ) But it seems to work for Angel


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> it's the latest craze! U outa try it!



I think I'll pass , hope it's nothing like "blueballs "


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I do that too, or at least the first couple of groups that will be hit.  Just seems a little safer that way.  Plus, I give a few mintues of recovery after the warm up to be sure my lifts are*NOT* compromised.



thats what I do


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think I'll pass , hope it's nothing like "blueballs "


I've gotten positive feedback with glow in the dark green.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

Brother Gary, GREAT w/o my Friend, your progression is looking really good!!! Actually I used to warm up that way, but I nixed it for the bike, just something to get my core temp up and body and joints warm!!! I will prolly go back to that though, seems to do you real good!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice job, GW.  4-2-4 would set me back to the pink and chromes   I did slow it down to probably 2-0-2 or, in some cases, 2-0-3.  I think it's going to hurt me tomorrow.  I was exhausted and soaked with sweat after it.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've gotten positive feedback with glow in the dark green.



I'm sure you do


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, GREAT w/o my Friend, your progression is looking really good!!! Actually I used to warm up that way, but I nixed it for the bike, just something to get my core temp up and body and joints warm!!! I will prolly go back to that though, seems to do you real good!!!



thanks Angel !
Progression is looking good 'cos I 'm just starting and not sure just how much I can do     . Next week will be the final tuning week except for the Db sldl that I'm switching to in place of leg curls .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice job, GW.  4-2-4 would set me back to the pink and chromes   I did slow it down to probably 2-0-2 or, in some cases, 2-0-3.  I think it's going to hurt me tomorrow.  I was exhausted and soaked with sweat after it.



Pink and chromes .. LOL  but I have to admit 4-2-4 is killer.  And my rep count is probably off most the time. I am concentrating so much on counting the tempo I lose track of the number of reps so I try to keep doing one more to make sure I really did as many as i meant to do . Old age . LOL 

I'm sure you'll feel it


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

*PM Cardio 3-23-06*

30 min bike 
6.87 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

just thought I'd pop in real quick...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> just thought I'd pop in real quick...



Thanks for poppin' Billie   You can pop me anytime


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

*AM Cardio TGIF !!! 3-24-06*

30 min bike
6.9 miles
not actually trying to get to 7 miles but looks like I'm almost there. I just get on . lower my head and goat whatever pace feels comfortable, yet taxing


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 6.9 miles
> not actually trying to get to 7 miles but looks like I'm almost there. I just get on . lower my head and goat whatever pace feels comfortable, yet taxing


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW ! That was a mouth full   Thanks CP . I have no problems bending forward or back but side to side ( like Saxons ) ain't gonna happen . LOL



Do you feel it closer to the spine, or more lateral to the spine?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

I see 7+ miles coming very soon


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

'morning, G!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

>



Hey DB, 
you junkie beater


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Do you feel it closer to the spine, or more lateral to the spine?



Away from the spine , but it's a LOT better. probably be ready for next weeks wo, but if not I'll work around it .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I see 7+ miles coming very soon



I'm sure but I'm not going out of my way to get there. LOL

Hope you feel better ASAP !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning, G!



Afternoon Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

maybe where u are....it's still AM here!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome cardio, 7 is just a few revolutions away my Friend!!! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

*PM Cardio 3-24-06*



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome cardio, 7 is just a few revolutions away my Friend!!! Good Stuff!!!



30 min bike
7.36 miles
The end !! Next week increase resistance and start all over again


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 30 min bike
> 7.36 miles
> The end !! Next week increase resistance and start all over again



  With an extra .36 miles to spare!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> With an extra .36 miles to spare!


It was the victory lap.  Look Ma, no hands!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

Great job


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

great job on Cardio Gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks Everybody


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

AWESOME Cardio my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

*Weigh - in  3-25-06*

Weight : 176 
only dropped .5 lb  
Not good   I busted my ass on cardio and thats all I have to show for it  Diet is strict all week, every week. I seriuosly doubt that I vary  by more than 200 cals a week by eating something that is not on my menu. Eating 3000-3100 cals a day.

Anyway I figure it has something to do with going to wo's that average 13 min from wo's that averaged at least 45 min .  Yes ? No ? 
HIT may be intense but evidently not long enough to burn enough calories for my metabolism ?

Don't want to give up on the HIT theory but I am going to try adding some exercises or dropsets or something this week to make the wo's longer ( make them average 20- 30 mins ) and burn more calories? I never have liked full body wo's so I will save that as a last resort.  I don't want to increase cardio time but I will cut calories in two weeks if the increased wo time doesn't do me any good. I only plan on cutting for a few more weeks ( 4-16-06 my B-day   ) Then  maintaining for a few months then deciding what I want after that.

Opinions ?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

HIT does have it's draw backs in that it is over quickly, that you are correct on my Friend!!! I would reccomend doing dropsets or holds, or extending the set that way, like you mentioned, or you could go to an Upper/Lower split, that might be a good option for you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> HIT does have it's draw backs in that it is over quickly, that you are correct on my Friend!!! I would reccomend doing dropsets or holds, or extending the set that way, like you mentioned, or you could go to an Upper/Lower split, that might be a good option for you my Friend!!!




Thanks Angel,

I was thinking about upper/lower. I've done that before .


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

Refresh my memory...what is your target weight again?  

Atleast you still dropped 0.5lbs   My opinion....try the longer workouts.  Upper/lower split sounds good.  I think it was mentioned before, but have you tried having more than one cheat day a week?  Maybe really increasing calories for a day or two in a row would jump start your cutting again?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> 
> I was thinking about upper/lower. I've done that before .


Thats a GREAT split my Friend!!! I picked 3 exercises per Bodypart, and did each to failure, just my 2 cents!!! Hope I'm not stepping on your toes my Friend, just trying to help!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Refresh my memory...what is your target weight again?
> 
> Atleast you still dropped 0.5lbs   My opinion....try the longer workouts.  Upper/lower split sounds good.  I think it was mentioned before, but have you tried having more than one cheat day a week?  Maybe really increasing calories for a day or two in a row would jump start your cutting again?



Dev,  
No target weight just going by mirror basically. 

I just came off of a week of cheat days .  LOL  Don't think I could handle 2 a week  and not want more. Does that make sense ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats a GREAT split my Friend!!! I picked 3 exercises per Bodypart, and did each to failure, just my 2 cents!!! Hope I'm not stepping on your toes my Friend, just trying to help!!!



Angel , no problemo bud . 

I've come up with a suicide wo with the current split for tomorrow. I'll post soon as I work out the details .


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I was thinking about upper/lower. I've done that before .



  You're getting closer and closer to Westside.    Will  you be joining me soon?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dev,
> No target weight just going by mirror basically.
> 
> I just came off of a week of cheat days .  LOL  Don't think I could handle 2 a week  and not want more. Does that make sense ? LOL




Yes that makes sense.  It's easier to return to a clean, strict diet after one week of cheating.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Angel , no problemo bud .
> 
> I've come up with a suicide wo with the current split for tomorrow. I'll post soon as I work out the details .


Sounds like Good Stuff to me!!! Looking forward to the w/o!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

*Tomorrows potential suicide wo . LOL*

Warm up - 
Triset:
incline bench
pulldowns
rack deads angel style

Db Flyes  ?? x 6-10 w/static hold last rep
Incline bench press - ??? x 1-3 , ??? x 1-3, ?? x 1-3  Drop set 
Weighted dips - ?? x 3-4   w/10 sec Rest /Pause

Straight arm Pulldowns - ?? x 6-10 
underhand grip pulldowns - ??? x 6-10 w/static hold 
Seated cg cable row - ??? x 6-10 , ??? x 4-8 drop set
Rack Deads "angel style" - ??? x 6-10 w/10 sec rest /pause

That looks like about the craziest thing I've ever worked up but unless someone here  knows why this wo and I should not be united in blissful intensity speak now or forever hold your peace , or in Burners case , piece. LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You're getting closer and closer to Westside.    Will  you be joining me soon?



Hey , don't laugh there Big Daddy Trip, it could happen. By then I will have tried enough different wo's that I just might invent one of my own . LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Warm up -
> Triset:
> incline bench
> pulldowns
> ...


Not that it means much, but it gets the Angel stamp of approval!!! 
Looks pretty Intense, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

Good luck with it.  I don't see anything inherently bad.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Not that it means much, but it gets the Angel stamp of approval!!!
> Looks pretty Intense, Good Stuff!!!



LOL Thanks Angel.
I'll try it.  It might be a crock but who knows


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Good luck with it.  I don't see anything inherently bad.



Hmmmmm nothing "inherently" bad but something "potentially" bad ?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 25, 2006)

GW, you said yourself that you always gain strength at the beginning of a new program.  Maybe there is a little recomping going on that you just can't see yet.  Also, have you looked close at your macro composition lately.  Maybe that needs a shakeup.  Just me blabbering out some thoughts.  You know yourself best.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, you said yourself that you always gain strength at the beginning of a new program.  Maybe there is a little recomping going on that you just can't see yet.  Also, have you looked close at your macro composition lately.  Maybe that needs a shakeup.  Just me blabbering out some thoughts.  You know yourself best.



On the macros I was thinking more P and less C or at least less C .  but I'll wait and see how this week of "Suicide" wo's go


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm nothing "inherently" bad but something "potentially" bad ?



Just a personal bias, but I am not a fan of doing deadlifts towards the end of a workout.  I much prefer to do them earlier in the workout when I'm fresh.  When I get tired, my form starts to suffer.  Specifically, I don't get as low as I should, and I wind up turning it into a SLDL instead of a regular DL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> On the macros I was thinking more P and less C or at least less C .  but I'll wait and see how this week of "Suicide" wo's go



What kind of ratios are you planning?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 25, 2006)

You could just shake it in the shower to burn off a few extra cals.  I heard that method from an experienced bodybuilder somewhere.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Just a personal bias, but I am not a fan of doing deadlifts towards the end of a workout.  I much prefer to do them earlier in the workout when I'm fresh.  When I get tired, my form starts to suffer.  Specifically, I don't get as low as I should, and I wind up turning it into a SLDL instead of a regular DL.



Point understood Trip, thanks.  
But I figured with a 10 sec pause between reps I'd be ok. I  have always done my rack deads  more like x number of singles anyway. Know what I mean? I don't do touch and go , I set it down. re-grip and go again. Not that any of that makes the likelyhood of my form being better even though I may be tired towards the end of the wo.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You could just shake it in the shower to burn off a few extra cals.  I heard that method from an experienced bodybuilder somewhere.



I already do Rack deads like he does, I think thats enough !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2006)

*HIT  Chest /Back 3-26-06  week#3*

*Warm up*
incline bench press - 75 x 10 , 115 x 5 
pulldowns - 50 x 12
rack deads - 125 x 10

*Db Flyes*
60 x 7 ...10 count hold on last rep Probably a PR

*Incline bench press  - Dropset( Smith machine )*
145 x 2 , 115 x 3, 75 x 4

*Weighted dips -*
45 x 3 + 4 w/10 count rest /pause

*Str8 arm pulldowns -*
50 x 6
started to enter the   zone here . But managed to avoid it through the rest of the wo. 

*underhand grip pulldowns -*
135 x 6 w/12 count hold on last rep

*Seated cg cable rows -dropset*
135 x 7, 120 x 5, 105 x 4

*rack deads  "Angel -style" *
275 x 6 + 4 w/10 count rest/pause

*The End !!!*

*Tempo :* 4-2-4

*Time -*20:21 min

*Notes:*
Well that was definetly intense, felt great! I couldn't believe I did 60 on flyes, might of been able to get one more  
Liked the dropsets on Incline bench 
Weighted dips with a 4-2-4 tempo is just nutsand with a 10 count rest /pause I could of done a lot more but 4 was enough.
Srt8 arm pulldowns about killed me for reason 
Underhand pulldowns - pushing the limit there  
Seated cable rows- ouchie !! In a good way  Burned on the pull , good contraction 
Rack deads  were so so - Getting to the point where I 'm gonna have to separate the shrugs . Don't feel like I'm doing them justice sometimes ( especially when I get heavier on the deads)

Low point of the wo... it only took me 10 more minutes to do the wo than last time  !  even with all the added sets/exercises   Which would be great if a shorter wo was my goal. Oh well. I will continue this way through the week and see what results I get and go from there


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> But I figured with a 10 sec pause between reps I'd be ok. I  have always done my rack deads  more like x number of singles anyway. Know what I mean? I don't do touch and go , I set it down. re-grip and go again.



That's how I do my DLs, too.  Brief pause, re-grip, and pull.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

on the workout.  So was  your chest shaking or quivering?  I'm sure the ladies and Burner would like to know.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> on the workout.  So was  your chest shaking or quivering?  I'm sure the ladies and Burner would like to know.



Well , I'd say during the Flyes it was shaking, during the Incline bench it was quivering and during the dips all I was worrying about was not having to bail out at the bottom.  There ya go ! Something for everybody


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What kind of ratios are you planning?



Missed this one !  I am like 45-50 % C / 35-40 % P / 10-15 % F 3000 -3100 cals a day. Which was maintenance when I started this 12-31-05. I've dropped 14-15 lbs since then so 3000 cals a day is probably a little too high for trying to drop fat   even with the boatload of cardio I do .    And my only change would be dropping like 500 cals a day of carbs. If I do anything. Today I've done nothing but play mind games with myself as to what I want to do about everything from training, diet, cars, job, life in general   LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Today I've done nothing but play mind games with myself as to what I want to do about everything from training, diet, cars, job, life in general   LOL



Don't feel bad.  I do that frequently.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well , I'd say during the Flyes it was shaking, during the Incline bench it was quivering and during the dips all I was worrying about was not having to bail out at the bottom.  There ya go ! Something for everybody



Inquiring minds were curious.  Thank you    Started to enter the  zone half way through the workout    Great job


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 26, 2006)

suicide workouts is right!  Awsome workout!

oh yeah...I have thoughts about workouts, diet, job, marriage, and life in general about 99% of the time....welcome to the club


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Weight : 176
> only dropped .5 lb
> Not good   I busted my ass on cardio and thats all I have to show for it  Diet is strict all week, every week. I seriuosly doubt that I vary  by more than 200 cals a week by eating something that is not on my menu. Eating 3000-3100 cals a day.
> 
> ...



I think switching to HIT has a lot to do with it.  Honestly, I think HIT is better suited for those trying to add muscle mass, but you could always work around that.  You could supplement your resistance training workouts with lightweight endurance work at the end to increase caloric expenditure without adding significantly to the resources necessary for you to fully recover.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Outstanding w/o BRother Gary!!! Your in the zone when the   starts to come up on ya!!! I agree with Brother CowPimp too, have you considered doing cardio after your w/o too??? You have really taken to HIT my Friend, not that I'm anything or anybody, but I'm proud of ya!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2006)

*TRip* Thanks bud  

*Dev* Thanks, the description was inspired by you  

*Billie* Thanks Gorgeous  

*CP * What kind of "lightweight endurance work comes to mind ? Thanks for the input 

*Angel * Thanks Angel , really appreciate it


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

*HIT  Legs  3-28-06  week 3*

*WU -*
Vertical leg press : 110 x10 . 150 x 5

*Leg  extensions -*
90 x 20  w/6 count hold on last rep

*Vertical leg press-* drop set
190 x 20 , 150 x 12. 130 x 8

*Leg curls -*
55 x 8 w/ 7 count hold last rep

*Db SLDL - * drop set
65 x 14 , 40 x 9

*single leg curls - *
15 x 7 w/7 count hold last rep

*Standing calf raises -*
180 x 14 w/10 count hold last rep

*Seated calf raise-*
90 x 12 + 4 w/10 count rest/pause

*cable crunch -*
95 x 17 w/10 count hold last rep

*Hanging knee raises -*
25 x 2 + 2 BW

*Time - * 29:05

*Tempo,-* 4-2-4

Not on much lately. Having major internet connection problems


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 28, 2006)

nice workout Gary


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Gary, If your lookin to make your w/o's longer, seriously consider doing Upper/Lowers my Friend!!! A typical Lower day is like what you have here, and a Typical Upper day will be anywhere from 25-35 minutes!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2006)

Kewl I'm not the only one who did legs today  NIce workout


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

*Billie * Thank you  

*Angel -* Thanks man, still in the air about my weigh training program.  Leaning towards jumping back on the P/RR/S wagon with Billie


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Kewl I'm not the only one who did legs today  NIce workout




Thank you much


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Outstanding w/o BRother Gary!!! Your in the zone when the   starts to come up on ya!!! I agree with Brother CowPimp too, have you considered doing cardio after your w/o too??? You have really taken to HIT my Friend, not that I'm anything or anybody, but I'm proud of ya!!!


I disagree with this.  How can you work the target muscle group to failure and not succeed at your goals?  If you are eating under your caloric limit for maintenace you can't gain mass, even though you may be able to gain lean muscle mass, in theory.  I think that HIT is the best workout to gain or lose LBM.  Isn't it straight science?  I know for a fact that a Tomatoe Plant has three requirements to reach it's genetic potential for growth.  Light, nutrient and water.  If you limit one, it won't yield to it's max potential.  The body is the same way.  GW is cutting nutrients.  So, no matter how hard he works out or the sun shines on his a!!, he can't get bigger if he limits one factor.  So if he stresses himself and cuts out a portion of the key element, he will lose weight, no matter the program.  No?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I disagree with this.  How can you work the target muscle group to failure and not succeed at your goals?  If you are eating under your caloric limit for maintenace you can't gain mass, even though you may be able to gain lean muscle mass, in theory.  I think that HIT is the best workout to gain or lose LBM.  Isn't it straight science?  I know for a fact that a Tomatoe Plant has three requirements to reach it's genetic potential for growth.  Light, nutrient and water.  If you limit one, it won't yield to it's max potential.  The body is the same way.  GW is cutting nutrients.  So, no matter how hard he works out or the sun shines on his a!!, he can't get bigger if he limits one factor.  So if he stresses himself and cuts out a portion of the key element, he will lose weight, no matter the program.  No?



WoW , Boiler's gone scientific on me . LOL  I've never been referred to as a tomato before.   But seriuosly .. I am not eating below maintenance ( I have threatened to do it but haven't yet. ) Matter of fact if I calculated it at my current BW I'm sure I'm over maintenance ( which is probably part of reason why fat loss has stopped , that and adaptation ). I wll be weighing and measuring this weekend and that will be what I use to decide whether or not I stick with HIT or not.  Even if I switch back to PRRS I will have learned a few things from HIT that I can carry over to any type of wo so it will not have been a wasted effort by any means . 

Thanks Boiler


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

Brother Gary, I see Brother Boiler went "Mentzer" on ya, LOL!!! He brings up valid points, points in fact i did not catch!!! I for one hope you stay with HIT, but if you don't, like you said you've learned some great principles that can be applied to future routines!!! My hats off to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *CP * What kind of "lightweight endurance work comes to mind ? Thanks for the input



Pushups, body rows, situps, etc.  Just a way to burn extra calories without subjecting your muscle tissue to a significant enough amount of tension to cause damage.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pushups, body rows, situps, etc.  Just a way to burn extra calories without subjecting your muscle tissue to a significant enough amount of tension to cause damage.


You mean like a circuit


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

aloha, G!
ok...THREE pages of stuff since I last was in here....whew!~


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> still in the air about my weigh training program.  Leaning towards jumping on  Billie



Sounds good to me.  Make sure you take pics.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

u da man, trips!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Sapphire (Mar 30, 2006)

Well look who it is!!!  GARY!!  How are ya Sweetie??  I was thinking about you and thought I would stop in and say HELLO!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

look who it is!! Saphi! where've YOU been?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Burner!

I have been busy getting BIG, oh OK a little bigger.     Been moderating on P/RR/S board for my hero GoPro  

How are U???


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, I see Brother Boiler went "Mentzer" on ya, LOL!!! He brings up valid points, points in fact i did not catch!!! I for one hope you stay with HIT, but if you don't, like you said you've learned some great principles that can be applied to future routines!!! My hats off to ya my Friend!!!



Hey Angel, 

Thanks!

LOL at Boiler going "Mentzer "  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pushups, body rows, situps, etc.  Just a way to burn extra calories without subjecting your muscle tissue to a significant enough amount of tension to cause damage.



Thanks CP , thats what i figured


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> aloha, G!
> ok...THREE pages of stuff since I last was in here....whew!~



Well, don't stay gone so long next time


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.  Make sure you take pics.



Will movies be alright ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



Is that a yes ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Well look who it is!!!  GARY!!  How are ya Sweetie??  I was thinking about you and thought I would stop in and say HELLO!!!



Well hello Sexy Thing !!!   You were thinking about me !!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Well got the internet connection cleared up enough to get on today but tomorrow is the last day for this piece of shit ISP.  Probably won't have a replacement for a few days so hope you have a great weekend and see ya sometime next week.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 30, 2006)

Enjoy the weekend Gary and hope you get your internet issues cleared up quick.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2006)

*Dev  - Billie *


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2006)

*HIT delts/bi's/tri's 3-31-06  week 3*

*Warm up *
db press - 25 x 12
db curl - 25 x 10
db tri extension- 25 x 7

*Db lateral lifts -*
25 x 6 w/8 count hold on last rep

*BB press -*dropset
85 x 6, 75 x 4 

*Seated b.o. Db laterals -*
25 x 7 + 4 w/10 count rest/pause

*Db concentration curls -*
25 x 15 w/10 count hold last rep

*BB curls -*dropset
70 x 5 , 60 x 6

*Cable preacher curl -*
40 x 6  + 4 w/10 count rest /pause

*Triceps pressdown -*
65 x 6 w/8 count hold on last rep

*C.G. bench press-*dropset
145 x 7 , 125 x 5

*Tempo :* 4-2-4

*Time -* 26:53

Last post for a while see ya soon


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Burner!
> 
> I have been busy getting BIG, oh OK a little bigger.  Been moderating on P/RR/S board for my hero GoPro
> 
> How are U???


what...did u get..'enhanced'??? 'Cause I KNOW how adamant u are about your fitness...bigger...phooey. I saw the pics....u look great, as always.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2006)

LOL!!  NO I did not get enhanced, I meant MORE MUSCLE!!  SILLY!!  I am now 133, last time I logged on IM I weighed 126.  THAT is a good thing!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

I crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2006)

EXCELLENT w/o BRother Gary!!!


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice workout man, looking good. Nice to see you still progressing.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 31, 2006)

What's up, GW?  No analogies today.  Hope your new internet connection is better.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I disagree with this.  How can you work the target muscle group to failure and not succeed at your goals?  If you are eating under your caloric limit for maintenace you can't gain mass, even though you may be able to gain lean muscle mass, in theory.  I think that HIT is the best workout to gain or lose LBM.  Isn't it straight science?  I know for a fact that a Tomatoe Plant has three requirements to reach it's genetic potential for growth.  Light, nutrient and water.  If you limit one, it won't yield to it's max potential.  The body is the same way.  GW is cutting nutrients.  So, no matter how hard he works out or the sun shines on his a!!, he can't get bigger if he limits one factor.  So if he stresses himself and cuts out a portion of the key element, he will lose weight, no matter the program.  No?



The problem with HIT on a cut is two-fold:  

One, it reduces the amount of calories you consume during each resistance training workout, which is pretty significant.  However, you should still see a decent response post workout because of the protein degradation your body experiences and the energy necessary to repair various muscle and connective tissues.  Nonetheless, the overall reduction in caloric consumption is going to mean you have to cut calories even more (Which sucks for obvious reasons) or you're going to have to expend more energy to compensate.

Two, your ability to recover is diminished on a cut.  Yes, the fact that the routine is low volume is a good thing.  That does limit the amount of tissue damage compared to a higher volume routine.  At the same time, HIT is extremely taxing on the CNS.  Repleneshing your neurotransmitters and the ability to recover from stress as a whole is largely dictated by nutrition.  If you are eating in a negative energy balance, it becomes that much harder to recover.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The problem with HIT on a cut is two-fold:
> 
> One, it reduces the amount of calories you consume during each resistance training workout, which is pretty significant.  However, you should still see a decent response post workout because of the protein degradation your body experiences and the energy necessary to repair various muscle and connective tissues.  Nonetheless, the overall reduction in caloric consumption is going to mean you have to cut calories even more (Which sucks for obvious reasons) or you're going to have to expend more energy to compensate.
> 
> Two, your ability to recover is diminished on a cut.  Yes, the fact that the routine is low volume is a good thing.  That does limit the amount of tissue damage compared to a higher volume routine.  At the same time, HIT is extremely taxing on the CNS.  Repleneshing your neurotransmitters and the ability to recover from stress as a whole is largely dictated by nutrition.  If you are eating in a negative energy balance, it becomes that much harder to recover.


Brother Pimp, Outstanding read my Friend!!! Thats the reason I'm increasing my cardio like crazy on my cut!!! My calories have pretty much stayed the same, just moving more from carbs to my protein and fat, that way the calories can still stay fairly high and still lose the fat!!! Well, thats the plan anyway!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> EXCELLENT w/o BRother Gary!!!



Thanks Angel,
First time in a loooooooooong time having doms in the biceps


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Nice workout man, looking good. Nice to see you still progressing.




Hey Mike, 
long time no see


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What's up, GW?  No analogies today.  Hope your new internet connection is better.


Hey Boiler  

No, not today , LOL

Haven't decided on a new ISP yet. This one was supposed to of been cancelled Friday but they haven't turned me off yet so I'll use it no matter how crummy .  I mean its dial up but it's reallt bad dial up. Going back to dsl even if I have to beat the wife !!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The problem with HIT on a cut is two-fold:
> 
> One, it reduces the amount of calories you consume during each resistance training workout, which is pretty significant.  However, you should still see a decent response post workout because of the protein degradation your body experiences and the energy necessary to repair various muscle and connective tissues.  Nonetheless, the overall reduction in caloric consumption is going to mean you have to cut calories even more (Which sucks for obvious reasons) or you're going to have to expend more energy to compensate.
> 
> Two, your ability to recover is diminished on a cut.  Yes, the fact that the routine is low volume is a good thing.  That does limit the amount of tissue damage compared to a higher volume routine.  At the same time, HIT is extremely taxing on the CNS.  Repleneshing your neurotransmitters and the ability to recover from stress as a whole is largely dictated by nutrition.  If you are eating in a negative energy balance, it becomes that much harder to recover.



Thanks for the great info CP !!   Damn I hope they pay you well at the gym you are a world of knowledge


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

*P/RR/RR/S   I'm back !!! Hi Billie !!!*

Well it was up in the air until the last minute and a hard decision to make ( especiallly after the killer wo for delts/bi's/tri's ) But I've come back tp prrs . 

Power week will be split like this:
Sun- legs & pm cardio
Mon - Chest/Tri's & pm cardio
Tues- Am & Pm cardio w/abs
Wed - Back / bi's & pm cardio
Thurs - Delts/Calves/abs & pm cardio
Fri - Am cardio & Pm cardio
Sat - off

Subject to change , naturally , LOL . Work on RR and S when its closer  to time . 

Hey fisrt time its been warm enough to wo w/o a shirt and turn on the fans !!  OOOOOOOOOOOOO NEED A TAN !!  And yes there is a boat load of cardio still in my wo cos I still want to rid myself of the dreaded love handles and lower back fat.  Probably never happen but I refuse to give up yet


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

*Power Legs 4-2-06*

*PowerTec squats -*
360 x 6  too light 
410 x 6 getting there
430 x 6 very close
start w/450 nt

*Vertical leg press -*
195 x 6  too light
245 x 6  better
275 x 6  
start w/275 nt

*Leg extensions-*
135 x 6
135 x 6  ROM a little shy on this set

*Leg curls -*
2 sets 75 x 6 
probably be able to get 80 nt.

*Db SLDL -*
65 x 6
75 x 6
80 x 6
Probably try 85 as a starting point nt

*Standing calf raises -*
200 x 7  too light X-0-4
200 x 7  too light 4-2-4
240 x 8 still too light 
try 280 nt

*Seated calf raise -*
90 x 6  tooo light
140 x 6  

*Tempo :* 4-0-X except where noted 
*RI's : * 4-5 mins   

*Notes:*
Hate 1st wo's and trying to find the right wt to use. But other than that I felt at home. 
It is hard to rest for that long sometimes but very easy to do when it comes to squats


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2006)

That's a pretty good getting-back-to-it workout.  Was that 4-5 min RI throughout the entire workout?  I know what you mean about it being easy to rest for 4-5 minutes when doing squats.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's a pretty good getting-back-to-it workout.  Was that 4-5 min RI throughout the entire workout?  I know what you mean about it being easy to rest for 4-5 minutes when doing squats.




Hey Trip  

thanks, yup 4-5 all the way through


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

*Pm Cardio 4-02-06*

30 min bike 
5.69 miles
upped the resistance 2 notches. Kind of slowed me down a bit but I'll get back up there one of these days.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

heh..I also tend to take a little longer RI w/ squats....

morning, G!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

awsome Garybear!!  over 5 miles in 30 minutes is still good!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Gary, sorry to lose you from HIT, but putting w/o's like that up on P/RR/S is an excellent reason, keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks gang !  I just got my internet problems worked out ( he says with fingers crossed) , some new wiring and some tech support and so far so good. will try and get caught up tomorrow


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

*Here's what I've been up to*

*4-3-06*

Chest /tris

*Bench press-*
3 sets 175 x 6
Good guess , but go heavier nt

*Incline Db press -*
3 sets 65 x 6
another good guess but will still try heavier nt

*Weighted dips -*
2 sets 50 x 6
Guessing good today !! heavier next time

*Cg bench -*
2 sets 145 x 5 

*tri pressdown -*
70 x 6
75 x 6
start w/75 nt

RI's 4-5 min
Tempo: 4-0-x

Pm cardio -
30 min bike 
5.86 miles


*4-4-06*
Am cardio -
30 min 
5.37 miles

Pm cardio -
30 min 
5.49 miles
Meant to do some abs too but forgot  

*4-5-06*
Delts/calf/abs 

*Seated BB press*
105 x 6
2 sets 135 x 6
These felt very solid. haven't done seated in a loooooong time

*Db laterals -*
25 x 6
35 x 6 

*Seated B.O. Db laterals -*
2 sets 25 x 6
try 30 nt

*Seated calf raise-*
3 sets 140 x 6
heavier nt

*Standing calf raise-*
2 sets 275 x 6
try 295 nt

*Slantboard crunches-*
40 x 6
2 sets 65 x 6
try 75 nt

*Kneeling cable crunches-*
115 x6 
130 x 6
try 140 nt

Tempo: 4-2-x
RI's 4-5 min

Thats all, you guys haven't missed much in here . LOL  Time to go wo . Then time to try and catch up on everyone the rest of the day  

PM cardio -
30 min 
5.49 miles


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2006)

Lookin' good.....especially the BB presses


----------



## Devlin (Apr 6, 2006)

Great workouts.  Glad you got things worked out with the internet.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Lookin' good.....especially the BB presses



Thanks YM   How's it going ?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workouts.  Glad you got things worked out with the internet.



Hi Dev  

So far so good


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

*Power  Back/Bi's 4-6-06*

*Rack deads -*
195 x 6
220 x 6
250 x 6
Can tell I wasn't 100% recovered from Sundays squats. Lower back was still a little stiff.
Hadn't done squats for about 4 weeks  

*BB shrugs -*
2 sets 265 x 6
285 x 6 a little too heavy
Thinking about moving these to delt day.

*Cg seated rows *
135 x 6 too light
150 x 6 too light
165 x 6 just about right. 
Try 180 nt

*Wg pulldowns - *
135 x 6 too light
150 x 6 too light
165  x 6 close 
Start w/165 nt

*BB curls -*
2 sets 80 x 6
90 x 6
try 95 nt

*Cable hammer curls -*
60 x 6
65 x 6

*Cable preacher curls -*
40 x 6
50 x 5.5   

Tempo : 4-0-x
RI's 4-5 min

Feeling good as far as wo's this week .


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2006)

back to p/rr/s huh??  What didn't you like about HIT??  Either way..I'm glad to have ya back


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice last few workouts GW, lookin pretty strong. How are things going?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> back to p/rr/s huh??  What didn't you like about HIT??  Either way..I'm glad to have ya back



Hey BillieBear  
Yup prrs  
HIT didn't burn enough calories for me. I could of done fullbody wo's I guess but not into that  for some reason.

Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice last few workouts GW, lookin pretty strong. How are things going?



Thanks bud , going good. Looking forward to this weekends weigh in to see if I'm back on the fat loss train or not


----------



## Devlin (Apr 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey BillieBear
> Yup prrs
> HIT didn't burn enough calories for me. I could of done fullbody wo's I guess but not into that  for some reason.
> 
> Thanks



You atleast tried HIT and maybe one day you will return to it.  You got to do what you like and what gets you results.

I don't like the idea of a full body workout either.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You atleast tried HIT and maybe one day you will return to it.  You got to do what you like and what gets you results.
> 
> I don't like the idea of a full body workout either.




Thats right Dev   Oh and just so I beat Burner to the punch , I can think of a full body wo I'd enjoy


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

*Pm Cardio 4-6-06*

30 min bike 
5.65 miles


----------



## Devlin (Apr 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats right Dev   Oh and just so I beat Burner to the punch , I can think of a full body wo I'd enjoy


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's a pretty good getting-back-to-it workout.  Was that 4-5 min RI throughout the entire workout?  I know what you mean about it being easy to rest for 4-5 minutes when doing squats.



I'm with this guy all the way.  What a return to this routine.  A grand entrance sir.

4-5 minutes of rest is hard for me though; I am just too damned impatient, except the one or two sets I do this when attempting 1RMs.  Good for you though, it's probably best for optimal gains in strength.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm with this guy all the way.  What a return to this routine.  A grand entrance sir.
> 
> 4-5 minutes of rest is hard for me though; I am just too damned impatient, except the one or two sets I do this when attempting 1RMs.  Good for you though, it's probably best for optimal gains in strength.



Thanks CP , I appreciate that  

It's hard tp rest for 4-5 mins, I usually end up walking in circles like an animal in a cage . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

*Am Cardio 4-7-06*

30 min bike 
5.64 miles


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It's hard tp rest for 4-5 mins, I usually end up walking in circles like an animal in a cage . LOL



I always pace back and forth between sets.  Think of it as appetizer-sized cardio.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I always pace back and forth between sets.  Think of it as appetizer-sized cardio.


 

Lookin good gary!  One hell of a back to it workout!

And just for the record I just finished my PWO and I am about to hurl....I have no idea why!  Figured I'd post it here b/c it just hit me!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I always pace back and forth between sets.  Think of it as appetizer-sized cardio.



Good one Trip


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lookin good gary!  One hell of a back to it workout!
> 
> And just for the record I just finished my PWO and I am about to hurl....I have no idea why!  Figured I'd post it here b/c it just hit me!



Thanks DB  

"Clean up in post *2305 Please "


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I just finished my PWO and I am about to hurl....I have no idea why!  Figured I'd post it here b/c it just hit me!



You wouldn't want to mess up your own journal, now would you?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You wouldn't want to mess up your own journal, now would you?


Why dirty mine if i can do it in GWs?  Plus he works in a supermarket he knows about cleaning up messes LOL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Why dirty mine if i can do it in GWs?  Plus he works in a supermarket he knows about cleaning up messes LOL.



You could always use Burner's.     It's used only for funny bar stories.


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn up to 116 pages!? Awesome dedication in this journal, hows P/RR/S been treating you bro?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Why dirty mine if i can do it in GWs?  Plus he works in a supermarket he knows about cleaning up messes LOL.



LOL, haven't had to clean up any   yet but i did have to trace the route of an old woman that shit herself and left a trail all through the store


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Damn up to 116 pages!? Awesome dedication in this journal, hows P/RR/S been treating you bro?



Hey Mike,
I wonder how many pages are just BS ?  

I've done a handful of different programs and I keep coming back to P/RR/S. I have modified it this time and the time previous to P/RR/RR/S.  When I do the first RR I do the recommended rep ranges and on the 2nd week I do even higher rep ranges. It has the variety I need to keep me motivated.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL, haven't had to clean up any   yet but i did have to trace the route of an old woman that shit herself and left a trail all through the store



That's just nasty.  I think I'd prefer to clean up barf if I was forced to choose one.

Enough of this talk.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's just nasty.  I think I'd prefer to clean up barf if I was forced to choose one.
> 
> Enough of this talk.



Usually I just have one of the HS boys take care of it but this was early and boys to call.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

*Pm Cardio 4-7-06*

30 min bilke 
5.38 miles


----------



## Devlin (Apr 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL, haven't had to clean up any   yet but i did have to trace the route of an old woman that shit herself and left a trail all through the store



Ugghh thats just nasty 

On a different note....your cardio is consistant


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL think thats nasty ? I want this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7607492350&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2006)

*weigh in  4-8-06*

*weight :* 175.5
*waist :* 32.25

Appear to be back on the fat loss track.  During my short tour of HIT training I actually put on a few lbs and got up to 180 so I dropped 4.5 lbs this week. Next week will tell the true storyof whether I'm back or not . 

175.5 is 1 lb lighter than before I started HIT and the waist is a 1/4 " smaller too   At this rate I won't be cutting much longer . 6 weeks at the most


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *weight :* 175.5
> *waist :* 32.25
> 
> Appear to be back on the fat loss track.  During my short tour of HIT training I actually put on a few lbs and got up to 180 so I dropped 4.5 lbs this week. Next week will tell the true storyof whether I'm back or not .
> ...



Nice work GW....32 " waist is impressive


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn GW... I think your waist is smaller than mine !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice work GW....32 " waist is impressive




Thanks YM,
My goal , back in the day , was to keep my waist smaller than my inseam. They are about the same now I think . I've never measured my inseam but my jeans are 32-33 inseam


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn GW... I think your waist is smaller than mine !



LOL, it would be even smaller if it wasn't for the love handles/lower back flab but I'll work on it for awhile longer ( up to about Memorial day ) Then I'll just have to live with whatever it is thru the summer.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL think thats nasty ? I want this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7607492350&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT



How big is that thing?  I usually prefer to just get a little head now and then...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How big is that thing?  I usually prefer to just get a little head now and then...



Lifesize , used in the movie "UltraViolet". LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2006)

It could have some potential come Halloween.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 8, 2006)

32" inch waist  Damn man that's about what my chest measurment is.  I don't know if I want to  or  

Great job regardless


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL, it would be even smaller if it wasn't for the love handles/lower back flab but I'll work on it for awhile longer ( up to about Memorial day ) Then I'll just have to live with whatever it is thru the summer.



I feel you.  My lower back is stubborn on me too.  Be happy though, because more people pay attention to the stomach anyway.  Hehe.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn GW... I think your waist is smaller than mine !


 
not only is it smaller than yours....it's almost as small as mine


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It could have some potential come Halloween.


That has potential anytime of year !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> 32" inch waist  Damn man that's about what my chest measurment is.  I don't know if I want to  or
> 
> Great job regardless



I'll show you my neked 32"waist if you'll show me your neked about 32" chest


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you.  My lower back is stubborn on me too.  Be happy though, because more people pay attention to the stomach anyway.  Hehe.



I know , but dammit I'm not most people . LOL  Who on this site is ?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> not only is it smaller than yours....it's almost as small as mine



But mine isn't as yummy as yours


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

*REP RANGE I Chest/Tri's 4-9-06*

*Incline Db Press -*
65 x 8
65 x 7.5
65 x 7
Guessed right on this one  

*BB bench press -*
150 x 9
140 x 9
135 x 9
DAMN !! Pre-exhaust killed me here  

*Db Flyes -*
40 x 14.5
40 x 13.5
Good job Gary !!    

*Weighted dips -*
60 x 6
50 x 7
50 x 7
Last rep on each set was just barely done.

*Tri Pressdown -*
60 x 9
55 x 10.5

*Tri Kickbacks-*
2 sets 25 x 15
try 30 nt

My Tri's were toast after this !

*Tempo:* 2/1/2/1
*RI's:* 2-3 mins

*Notes:*
Other than the weights used in some exerices being lighter than I thought I could do and my reps not being were I wanted on some exercises, it was still a good wo  

I have to work today     Otherwise today would of been legs . Do legs tomorrow when I am off.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Damn man that's about what my chest measurment is.  I don't know if I want to  or
> 
> Great job regardless


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you.  My lower back is stubborn on me too.  Be happy though, because more people pay attention to the stomach anyway.  Hehe.



I'm got the same problem


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm got the same problem



ABsOLVED use to take care of tbat for me but I haerd they don't make it anymore


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ABsOLVED use to take care of tbat for me but I haerd they don't make it anymore


Damn pieces of legislation... !!!!!!!  

Wait.... is this it? http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=675

It does say out of stock... So I wonder if they're going to get more in or not...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn pieces of legislation... !!!!!!!
> 
> Wait.... is this it? http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=675
> 
> It does say out of stock... So I wonder if they're going to get more in or not...


 Thats it , but i read a thread here on IM that it was discontinued but someone  said you could make your own but I'm not that ambitious.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

*PM Cardio 4-9-06*

30 min bike
5.63 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> But mine isn't as yummy as yours


 
I'll be the judge of that, thankyou very much!!!! 

awsome workout gary, that seems like a lot of weight (to me anyways!) on your kickbacks!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey, GW Sorry it's been a while.  I'm picking B's tummy everytime.  Seen you switched back to prrss.  I've found with HIT that if you take 2 weeks off, you go downhill I'm back in the saddle, though, and hope your old program treats you right.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'll be the judge of that, thankyou very much!!!!
> 
> awsome workout gary, that seems like a lot of weight (to me anyways!) on your kickbacks!




Thanks Billie ,

My tri's are my strong point.  If/when i "bulk" they are the first to respond in size and strength


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, GW Sorry it's been a while.  I'm picking B's tummy everytime.  Seen you switched back to prrss.  I've found with HIT that if you take 2 weeks off, you go downhill I'm back in the saddle, though, and hope your old program treats you right.



Hey Boiler  

I'm with ya on the Billie tummy  
Yup, back to prrs. It seems to agree with me, didn't change much on my diet when I switched back and lost 4.5 lbs the first week.  I attribute it to the increase in time spent working out cos I don't see how I could loose 4.5 lbs just by cutting 200 cals a day. Even at 200 cals a day I'm probably still right at maintenance level calorie-wise. Guess I should check that out


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin good gary!!  Congrats on the weight loss!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks DB


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Billie,

I took a couple of pics this morning just for you   Post later when I get home


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


Here ya go . LOL


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn Garry, your elbow joint looks TINY compared to your upper arm.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

*REP RANGE Legs  4-10-06*

*Leg Extensions -*
115 x 9
125 x 9 good set  

*PowerTec Squats -*
270 x 12
290 x 12
310 x 12
Think I'll start with 290 nt . My 1 count in the hole seemed to dissappear with 310 

*Single leg press -*
85 x 15 
105 x 15
Think I'll shoot for 125 nt. 105 was almost the right weight.

*Lying leg curl -*
50 x 9
65 x 9
Think 70 should be just right nt

*Db SLDL *
3 sets 65 x 12
As hard as these were to do I still need to go heavier.

*Single leg curl -*
2 sets 15 x 15
these start out so easy but end up so hard to do . go heavier nt

*Standing calf raise- *
180 x 12 
220 x 12
230 x 9
start w/225 nt

*Seated calf raise -*
110 x 13
110 x 11

Tempo - 2/1/2/1
RI's : 2-3 mins

*Notes:*

legs were shaking (almost quivering ) on the Db sldl's.
Ok wo but next time should be much better


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn Garry, your elbow joint looks TINY compared to your upper arm.




LOL , never noticed it before.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2006)

Pics look great, G!  So do the workouts!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

Arms look f%*&ing huge.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Holy crap Gary!!! Your tri's are enormous. Can I have some


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Pics look great, G!  So do the workouts!



Thanks PY, appreciate it


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arms look f%*&ing huge.



LOL Thanks Trip . Trick photography


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Holy crap Gary!!! Your tri's are enormous. Can I have some



Hey stranger   I'd just about bet your tri's are much bigger than mine . 
But thanks !


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

W/O is lookin strong my Friend, Pics look great too!!! I agree, can I have some Tri's please???


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> W/O is lookin strong my Friend, Pics look great too!!! I agree, can I have some Tri's please???



Angel !  Buddy !!  Glad you're back and back at it   If you had my tri's you'd be taking a step backwards I'm sure , but thanks , I appreciate it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey stranger   I'd just about bet your tri's are much bigger than mine .
> But thanks !


I don't know Gary. If yours aren't bigger, they're sure as hell more defined!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I don't know Gary. If yours aren't bigger, they're sure as hell more defined!



More defined I'd go with , but at 15" arms they can't be that big.  Thats the thing I like about the side pose, your arm is flattened up against your body making it look bigger( maybe I'm doing it wrong . LOL )


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 10, 2006)

Haha, when I do that, I don't flatten it against my body... That's cheating


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> More defined I'd go with , but at 15" arms they can't be that big.  Thats the thing I like about the side pose, your arm is flattened up against your body making it look bigger( maybe I'm doing it wrong . LOL )


That's doing it right I think. Anything to make it look larger.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha, when I do that, I don't flatten it against my body... That's cheating


How's that cheating?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That's doing it right I think. Anything to make it look larger.



I'm sure thats the what they would do in a contest


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha, when I do that, I don't flatten it against my body... That's cheating



  Whatever it takes bud


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> How's that cheating?



Makes it look bigger than it really is .


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2006)

Badass triceps there buddy.  Nice looking leg workout too sir.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Makes it look bigger than it really is .


I heard if you shave it it does the same thing.... 

Nice pics and one badass workout bro!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I heard if you shave it it does the same thing....



You would know "Mr. I Shave My Arms"


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

okay....when I lay my arms against my side, they just look fat 

Awsome workout Garybear, and thanks for the pics!! You do have great arms (oh yeah...and great taste...I LOVE the Punisher!!  )


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Badass triceps there buddy.  Nice looking leg workout too sir.



Thanks CP, I appreciate that


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I heard if you shave it it does the same thing....
> 
> Nice pics and one badass workout bro!



Thanks DB   That must be it , they are shaven/shaved/shorn/whatever


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You would know "Mr. I Shave My Arms"



Be careful or big brother DB will thump you on the head


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay....when I lay my arms against my side, they just look fat
> 
> Awsome workout Garybear, and thanks for the pics!! You do have great arms (oh yeah...and great taste...I LOVE the Punisher!!  )



Wonder what your arms would do if they were layed against my side   

Thanks BillieBear   The Punisher is one of my fave movies. The guy is in great shape, kicks ass, drives classic cars . And Rebecca Romin is eye candy too. Just like you


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

Yesterdays PM cardio:
30 min bike 
5.84 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

*AM Cardio 4-11-06*

30 min bike
5.68 miles


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow I've missed a lot in here.  Great workouts and pics Gary.  Sorry, but you are going to have to wait on that naked pic trade.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

wait, I think a naked pic trade is good....you go first Gary


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey, can I get in on this trade? Everyone send to my PM (except Gary  )


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

oh hell....i was talking about Dev and Gary, and who said anything about PMs...it's all or nothing in Gary's journal!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2006)

Hows it goin Brother Gary??? The Punisher Rocks, thats for sure, but I'm more of a Batman type!!! LOL!!! THe chicks dig the car!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh hell....i was talking about Dev and Gary, and who said anything about PMs...it's all or nothing in Gary's journal!!




yeh, just post em here


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You would know "Mr. I Shave My Arms"


 but only when I'm lean...and when the shirts gona be off....during the winter i could care less!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

*PM Cardio /abs 4-11-06*

*Hanging knee raises *
25 x 9
30 x 9
40 x 8
start w/40 nt

*Kneeling cable crunches*
100 x 12
110 x 12
start w/115 nt

*Saxons*
2 sets 10 x 15

Tempo - 2/1/2/1
RI's: 2-3 min

*Cardio*
30 min bike
5.63 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

*REP RANGE I Back/Bi's  4-12-06*

*1 arm Db rows*
3 sets 65 x 9
as hard as these were to get 9 I did so on to 70-75 nt
Haven't done these in a long time , felt good 

*Cg UH Pulldowns*
130 x 12
130 x 12 barely
130 x 9

*Seated good mornings*
3 sets 65 x 15
Staying light on these for awhile 

*Db concentration curl -*
35 x 8
35 x 7
a little too heavy, tempo was off

*Db Hammer curls -*
35 x 12 
35 x 11
Try 40 nt

*Cable curls*
45 x 14
45 x 12

Tempo - 2/1/2/1
RI's : 2-3 min

Pretty good wo. 

Another nice day in the gym , Feels good to wo w/o a shirt !  Doesn't look that pretty but feels good.  
Dev/Billie , Almost ready for the neked pics exchange


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

What's the training philosophy for rep range week?  I think I understand power and shock, but I'm not sure about RR.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

hiya Garybear....those are some great workouts you got going on!!  I think the increases you mentioned are good, but I would also go up on the cable curls if I were you


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What's the training philosophy for rep range week?  I think I understand power and shock, but I'm not sure about RR.



Straight from GoPro :
The goal is to show NO MERCY to the intermediary fiber types that lie along the continuum between type 1 and type 2 muscles.     
I have no idea what that means  
Maybe DB will chime in in English.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Garybear....those are some great workouts you got going on!!  I think the increases you mentioned are good, but I would also go up on the cable curls if I were you



Thanks BillieBear,
oh you would ? What if I don't do it ? Huh ? You gonna come and get me ?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks BillieBear,
> oh you would ? What if I don't do it ? Huh ? You gonna come and get me ?



Hold up, let go grab some popcorn first.  This is going to be an intersting show  

Great workouts Gary!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks BillieBear,
> oh you would ? What if I don't do it ? Huh ? You gonna come and get me ?


 
will I?????

WILL I???????


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Gary??? The Punisher Rocks, thats for sure, but I'm more of a Batman type!!! LOL!!! THe chicks dig the car!!!


heck yeah! But Superman is still # 1


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Gary! How's things!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Gary, lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hold up, let go grab some popcorn first.  This is going to be an intersting show
> 
> Great workouts Gary!!



Thanbks Dev  

No butter on mine thank you


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> will I?????
> 
> WILL I???????



OOOOOOO I'm scared !!!  Or excited, eh, they both work   Bring it on


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary! How's things!



Hey Mr. Realtor  

When I win the PowerBalll jackpot tonight I'll PM you so ou can set up some appointments to look at property/homes


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Gary, lookin strong my Friend!!!



Hey Angel,

Thanks , but I have a long way to go to match your wo's .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

*Pm Cardio 4-12-06*

30 min bike 
5.72 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2006)

*REP RANGE I Delts/calves/abs 4-13-06*

*Db laterals -*
3 sets 25 x 9
Increase nt

*Seated BB press -*
105 x 12
105 x 10
105 x 9
 

*Bent over cable laterals -*
2 sets 10 x 15
Don't think I've ever done these before . Hit the spot  

*Seated calf raise -*
3 sets 120 x 12
increase nt
Burn baby burn !

*Standing calf raise -*
200 x 15
200 x 14
And the burn continued !

*Kneeling cable crunch -*
120 x 9
125 x 9
130 x 9
increase nt

*Hanging knee raises -*
2 sets 25 x 12
increase nt

*Saxons -*
2 sets 10x 15 

TEMPO _ 2/1/2/1
RI's : 2-3 mins


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2006)

No PM cardio  

Had unexpected company. Oh well, I'll get over it


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2006)

Great lookin w/o, I love the bent over laterals, I just might try 'em on the cable machine next time, I usually use DB's!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o, I love the bent over laterals, I just might try 'em on the cable machine next time, I usually use DB's!!!



Thanks Angel,

Yup , the B.O. laterals w/cable ,  am feeling them now.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 13, 2006)

Great looking workouts!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 13, 2006)

Good lookin w/o bud!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2006)

*Dev , DB -*

Thanks. Been awhile since I felt the after effects of this wo. Everything I worked is sore now


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2006)

*AM Cardio 4-14-06*

30 min bike 
5.63 miles


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Straight from GoPro :
> The goal is to show NO MERCY to the intermediary fiber types that lie along the continuum between type 1 and type 2 muscles.
> I have no idea what that means
> Maybe DB will chime in in English.



There are muscle fibers that are generally considered slow twitch, and there are those that are considered fast twitch.  Slow twitch (Type I) muscle fibers have a slower contraciton velocity, don't generate as much force, but have a higher level of endurance.  Fast twitch (Type II) muscle fibers have a higher contraction velocity, generate a lot of fource, but fatigue fairly quickly.  There are actually seven different classifications of fibers: Type IC, type I, type IIC, type IIAC, type IIA, type IIAB, and type IIB (Listed from slowest to fastest).  However, in reality, there is actually a continuum of fibers and such distinctions, or at least this number of distinctions are probably not necessary outside of the context of a lab setting.

So, gopro is suggesting that rep range week is to attack the intermediate fibers types like IIC, IIAC, and IIA, which are also known as FTFR (Fast Twitch Fatigue Resistant).  Power week is more geared toward stimulating the fibers are the higher end of the continuum.  Focusing on fatiguing the slow twitch fibers is less important, as they have a lower propensity for hypertrophy.  However, slow twitch fibers are always recruited first, so they always get used to some degree.  Fibers are always recruited in order from slowest to fastest, although there are some cases where explosive movements have been shown to possibly "skip" recruitment of the slower twitch fibers in favor of the faster twitch fibers.

I hope that clears things up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, CP.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> There are muscle fibers that are generally considered slow twitch, and there are those that are considered fast twitch.  Slow twitch (Type I) muscle fibers have a slower contraciton velocity, don't generate as much force, but have a higher level of endurance.  Fast twitch (Type II) muscle fibers have a higher contraction velocity, generate a lot of fource, but fatigue fairly quickly.  There are actually seven different classifications of fibers: Type IC, type I, type IIC, type IIAC, type IIA, type IIAB, and type IIB (Listed from slowest to fastest).  However, in reality, there is actually a continuum of fibers and such distinctions, or at least this number of distinctions are probably not necessary outside of the context of a lab setting.
> 
> So, gopro is suggesting that rep range week is to attack the intermediate fibers types like IIC, IIAC, and IIA, which are also known as FTFR (Fast Twitch Fatigue Resistant).  Power week is more geared toward stimulating the fibers are the higher end of the continuum.  Focusing on fatiguing the slow twitch fibers is less important, as they have a lower propensity for hypertrophy.  However, slow twitch fibers are always recruited first, so they always get used to some degree.  Fibers are always recruited in order from slowest to fastest, although there are some cases where explosive movements have been shown to possibly "skip" recruitment of the slower twitch fibers in favor of the faster twitch fibers.
> 
> I hope that clears things up.



Did you steal that from me?

I did a college project on PRRS and the affects it has on the muscle fibers and that was a pretty much what I said!  Someones been reading up


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Thanks, CP.



 I agree


----------



## Devlin (Apr 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Dev , DB -*
> 
> Thanks. Been awhile since I felt the after effects of this wo. Everything I worked is sore now



Don't you just love that feeling   It's even better when the DOMS last for 2-3 days post workout  

As for CP's description  , I think I understood it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow Gary. Your killing me on Military presses! Nice weight and reps to boot! That's why your so muscular!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Don't you just love that feeling   It's even better when the DOMS last for 2-3 days post workout
> 
> As for CP's description  , I think I understood it.



 

Hope that means we are doing it right


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow Gary. Your killing me on Military presses! Nice weight and reps to boot! That's why your so muscular!!!!



Hey Rocco   

Thanks bud  
Muscular  me  but thanks I appreciate it


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2006)

*Pm Cardio 4-14-06*

20 min bike
3.41 miles
varied the resistance for variuos intervals . From lowest to highest setting.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2006)

*weigh in 4-15-06*

weight: 174 
down another 1.5 lbs


----------



## Devlin (Apr 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> weight: 174
> down another 1.5 lbs



 Congrats on the 1.5lb weight loss


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Congrats on the 1.5lb weight loss



Thanks Dev !!

I'll be heading for the Pizza place shortly and put it back on


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Dev !!
> 
> I'll be heading for the Pizza place shortly and put it back on



Excellent.  Pizza = God.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 16, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gary!!!!








 Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Excellent.  Pizza = God.


Hey CP 
pizza was great !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the B-Day wishes Dev and Billie  

Unfortunately it was one of the worst days I've had in the past 3 weeks or so.
My daughter and her husband are getting divorced and I'm not handling it very well. Depressed alot, and yesterday was a bad day. Maybe when its actually over I'll be better. But the suspense is killing me. But enough of that today is a new day . 
I'm off to my inner sanctum ( gym). LEGS !!!!!!!!!!!!! No wo or diet yesterday so gotta get back on track today


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry I missed your B-Day, G.  Happy belated.  (Heck, if yesterday was bad, pretend everyone else was early and I got it right, making today your birthday instead!)


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed your B-Day, G.  Happy belated.  (Heck, if yesterday was bad, pretend everyone else was early and I got it right, making today your birthday instead!)



Thanks PY ,
LOL , good idea


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

*REP RANGE II Legs  4-17-06*

*Powertec squats -*
270 x 10
290 x 9
290 x 9
could of gone a little heavier but didn't want to lose my 1 count in the hole.

* vertical Single leg press -*
2 sets 115 x 12
meant to do 3 sets , my mind was elsewhere.  
I am getting to like these though

*Leg extensions -*
115 x 7 too heavy 
95 x 14

*SLDL -*
125 x 9
145 x 9
165 x 9
hadn't done these w/BB in awhile, wasn't sure where to start

*Lying leg curl -*
60 x 12
60 x 11

*Step ups *
2 sets of 15.  10lb ea hand 

*Standing calf raise -*
180 x 20
180 x 18
180 x 15

*Seated calf raise -*
90 x 20
90 x 17
wanted 25 reps but didn't happen

*Single calf raise -*
 2 sets of 25 holding 20 lb Db

Tempo - 2/1/2/1
RI's: 2-3 min

*Notes:*
Wo was better than I thought. Legs were shakey in the shower .  I'm suprised since my concentration was off and some of my tempo's were way off


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed your B-Day, G.



Oh damn, I missed it too.  Sorry about that.  Does travelling count as an excuse?

Happy Belated Birthday, Gary!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wo was better than I thought. Legs were shakey in the shower .  I'm suprised since my concentration was off and some of my tempo's were way off



Good going on the workout.  Now let's see how those legs are feeling tomorrow.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 17, 2006)

Late happy birthday Gary.  What a day for a birthday too, that's a cool coincidence.

Also, I hope things work out the best for your daughter in the end; I hope she is happy when everything is said and done.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

Good looking w/out, G!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Oh damn, I missed it too.  Sorry about that.  Does travelling count as an excuse?
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, Gary!




LOL, You didn't miss much .  Thanks !


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2006)

hiya garybear...great workout considering your mind was wandering...hope your feeling a bit better


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Late happy birthday Gary.  What a day for a birthday too, that's a cool coincidence.
> 
> Also, I hope things work out the best for your daughter in the end; I hope she is happy when everything is said and done.



Thanks CP ! 

Me too .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good looking w/out, G!



Thanks PY


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya garybear...great workout considering your mind was wandering...hope your feeling a bit better



Thanks BillieBear


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Gary-
Happy Belated B-Day-
Sorry your day wasn't better, but looks like you burned off the pizza AND some frustrations...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

Brother Gary, Great w/o my Friend, I am SO Sorry I missed your B-Day, sorry it was a bad one, hope everything goes as you and your daughter need it to go!!! Your in my Thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary-
> Happy Belated B-Day-
> Sorry your day wasn't better, but looks like you burned off the pizza AND some frustrations...



Hey Burner  

Thanks bud


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Gary, Great w/o my Friend, I am SO Sorry I missed your B-Day, sorry it was a bad one, hope everything goes as you and your daughter need it to go!!! Your in my Thoughts and Prayers!!!



Hey Angel   
Thanks !
I ( we ) will survive , I just hate the process .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

*repRANGE II  Chest/tri's 4-18-06*

*BB Bench*
155 x 9
155 x 9
155 x 8
increase nt

*Incline Db bench -*
3 sets 50 x 12 
definately increase nt

*Cable xovers -*
25 x 15
35 x 15
increase nt

*Cg bench press -*
105 x 9  too light
135 x 7

*Ova head Db extension -*
2 sets 40 x 12 
increase nt

*Rev grip pressdown -*
45 x 13.25
45 x 12

Tempo - 2/1/2/1
RI's : 2-3 min

Pretty good wo . This paying attention to tempo stuff is killer


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice work, G!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

awsome workout!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Py !
Thanks Billie !

wow , a ray of good news !!!  I think my 69 Super Bee is sold and I wasn't even trying .


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Angel
> Thanks !
> I ( we ) will survive , I just hate the process .


I hear ya my Friend!!!

Strong lookin w/o there BRother Gary!!!

Congrats on selling your Car too, have you heard of a place called *Fastlane* up here in St. Charles, they have ALOT of COOL Muscle Cars!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya my Friend!!!
> 
> Strong lookin w/o there BRother Gary!!!
> 
> Congrats on selling your Car too, have you heard of a place called *Fastlane* up here in St. Charles, they have ALOT of COOL Muscle Cars!!!



Thanks Angel !

I see Fastlanes website and ads every couple of weeks


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel !
> 
> I see Fastlanes website and ads every couple of weeks


If you ever come up to go to it, let me know, we can meet up or lunch or somethin!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> If you ever come up to go to it, let me know, we can meet up or lunch or somethin!!!



Sounds like a plan


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

*REP RANGE II  Back/ bi's   4-19-06*

*Wg Weighted pullups -*
25 x 8
25 x 7.25
25 x 6.75-7 LOL

Really felt the effects of the 1 count hold at the top  

*Cg Seated rows -*
3 sets 135 x 12
last couple odf reps on last two sets I lost my 1 count hold  

*Deadlifts -*
2 sets 125 x 15
 First doing these in many years . going light until I am sure of my form .  Used an alternate grip. But I'm pretty sure I'll never be doing 3-400 lbs like the masters ( and you know who you are  )

*BB curls -*
3 sets 75 x 9
Heavier nt.

*Db concentration curls -*
2 sets 25 x 12

*Cable hammer curls with rope -*
45 x 10 too heavy
35 x 13

Tempo - 2/1/2/1
RI's 2-3 mins


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Angel
> Thanks !
> I ( we ) will survive , I just hate the process .


 
*Ten Simple Rules for Dating My Daughter *

*"Copyright 1998 W. Bruce Cameron http://www.wbrucecameron.com/" *

*Rule One: 
If you pull into my driveway and honk you'd better be delivering a package, because you're sure not picking anything up. 
Rule Two: 
You do not touch my daughter in front of me. You may glance at her, so long as you do not peer at anything below her neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off of my daughter's body, I will remove them. 
Rule Three: 
I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys of your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off their hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are complete idiots. Still, I want to be fair and open minded about this issue, so I propose his compromise: You may come to the door with your underwear showing and your pants ten sizes too big, and I will not object.  However, in order to ensure that your clothes do not, in fact, come off during the course of your date with my daughter, I will take my electric nail gun and fasten your trousers securely in place to your waist. 
Rule Four: 
I'm sure you've been told that in today's world, sex without utilizing a "barrier method" of some kind can kill you.  Let me elaborate, when it comes to sex, I am the barrier, and I will kill you. 
Rule Five: 
It is usually understood that in order for us to get to know each other, we should talk about sports, politics, and other issues of the day. Please do not do this. The only information I require from you is an indication of when you expect to have my daughter safely back at my house, and the only word I need from you on this subject is "early." 
Rule Six: 
I have no doubt you are a popular fellow, with many opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long as it is okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you have gone out with my little girl, you will continue to date no one but her until she is finished with you. If you make her cry, I will make you cry. 
Rule Seven: 
As you stand in my front hallway, waiting for my daughter to appear, and more than an hour goes by, do not sigh and fidget.  If you want to be on time for the movie, you should not be dating.  My daughter is putting on her makeup, a process that can take longer than painting the Golden Gate Bridge.  Instead of just standing there, why don't you do something useful, like changing the oil in my car? 
Rule Eight: 
The following places are not appropriate for a date with my daughter: Places where there are beds, sofas, or anything softer than a wooden stool.  Places where there are no parents, policemen, or nuns within eyesight.  Places where there is darkness.  Places where there is dancing, holding hands, or happiness.  Places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear shorts, tank tops, midriff T-shirts, or anything other than overalls, a sweater, and a goose down parka - zipped up to her throat.  Movies with a strong romantic or sexual theme are to be avoided; movies which features chain saws are okay. Hockey games are okay. Old folks homes are better. 
Rule Nine: 
Do not lie to me. I may appear to be a potbellied, balding, middle-aged, dimwitted has-been. But on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless god of your universe.  If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.  I have a shotgun, a shovel, and five acres behind the house. Do not trifle with me. Rule Ten: 
Be afraid.  Be very afraid.  It takes very little for me to mistake the sound of your car in the driveway for a chopper coming in over a rice paddy near Hanoi.  When my Agent Orange starts acting up, the voices in my head frequently tell me to clean the guns as I wait for you to bring my daughter home. As soon as you pull into the driveway you should exit your car with both hands in plain sight. Speak the perimeter password, announce in a clear voice that you have brought my daughter home safely and early, then return to your car - there is no need for you to come inside.  The camouflaged face at the window is mine.


****Guess the soon to be ex...didn't understand rules #6 and #9.

the 'Proess'....
1) go to favorite hardware store
2) purchase sturdy shovel
3) invite soon to be ex over
4) explain rules # 6 and #9
5) invoke father's perrogitive
​*


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Deadlifts -*
> 2 sets 125 x 15
> First doing these in many years . going light until I am sure of my form .  Used an alternate grip.



  Welcome back to the Deadlifters R Us club.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

...the 'Captain has spoken...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Great w/o Brother Gary, welcome back to Deads as stated above!!! Lookin solid my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> *Ten Simple Rules for Dating My Daughter *
> 
> *"Copyright 1998 W. Bruce Cameron http://www.wbrucecameron.com/" *
> 
> ...



  Good one Burner


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Welcome back to the Deadlifters R Us club.



Thanks Trip, you are my hero whhen it comes to deads


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...the 'Captain has spoken...



Hey wildman


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Brother Gary, welcome back to Deads as stated above!!! Lookin solid my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel,

As light as they were it still felt good to pick the bar up from the floor


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Sidebar :  My Super Bee is gone    
   Bank

Now my 7-8 car garage only has 3 "permanent" residents . tempted tp look for a new toy but I need to finish a couple first .


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome back to deadlift land.  I guarantee you could pull in the 300s in no time.  400 is a little tough, but still very doable.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

Great workouts Gary!!! 

By the way, I may be picking your brain about p/rr/s since I joined the club today.  I know I'm going to have questions.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Welcome back to deadlift land.  I guarantee you could pull in the 300s in no time.  400 is a little tough, but still very doable.


Thanks CP,
I can gaurantee you it will be a slow progression. My family has a history of back problems ( of course their improper lifting form might have something to do with it . LOL ) and i don't want to join them in their pain and discomfort .
I'd consider it a success to break 300 for sure


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workouts Gary!!!
> 
> By the way, I may be picking your brain about p/rr/s since I joined the club today.  I know I'm going to have questions.




Thanks Dev ! 

Pick away, you're welcome to the bits and pieces that are left


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

Was'sup, mi amigo!
U have pics of the super bee? how about go and getting the new C6 Z06?
That will more than put a smile upon your face...500 hp...471lbs of torque (I think)...
0-60 in 3.6 sec....you can use the extra room in the garage there as a shrine to the car...  


***thought you'd like those rules. I found them some time ago...hoping I get to use them someday...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

Heya bud welcom back to thr world of deadlifting!!!!!  I'm sure it will be kicking your ass soon!!!

Glad to see things are going well!

Burner: LMAO that is th funniest stuff I've read in a while!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey gary if you want you could take my POS toyota and restore it for me   At least make her perty until I buy my new truck in a few months hehe!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

how about write to MTV...ans see if they will pimp yo' ride!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2006)

How goes it today BRother Gary???


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Was'sup, mi amigo!
> U have pics of the super bee? how about go and getting the new C6 Z06?
> That will more than put a smile upon your face...500 hp...471lbs of torque (I think)...
> 0-60 in 3.6 sec....you can use the extra room in the garage there as a shrine to the car...
> ...



There are a few pics of the Bee on my website www.nothingbutmopars.com but they aren't very good.
I wouldn't spend that much money on a new car. I might on an old car though


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud welcom back to thr world of deadlifting!!!!!  I'm sure it will be kicking your ass soon!!!
> 
> Glad to see things are going well!
> 
> Burner: LMAO that is th funniest stuff I've read in a while!



Hey DB  

Thanks ! I'm sure you are right .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey gary if you want you could take my POS toyota and restore it for me   At least make her perty until I buy my new truck in a few months hehe!



If all it needs is paint I was reading an article the other day about people painting cars with Rustoleum paint and a foam paint brush and it comes out great !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how about write to MTV...ans see if they will pimp yo' ride!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How goes it today BRother Gary???



Hey Angel   
Loooong day today. I was off work today cos the produce manager wants off Saturday.  So we took both grandsons down south to see great grandma/pa. This is the first time they have seen the youngest one.
They had a ball, but I am pooped!  And 5 am is sounding awful early right now


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

*REP RANGE II Delts/calves/abs  4-21-06*

*Seated Alt. Db press -*
3 sets 40 x 9
1st set "easy" , 2&3 not so easy but still need to increase nt

*Cable side laterals -*
10 x 12
15 x 12 barely
at least start w/15 nt, maybe 20

*Seated Bentover db laterals -*
15 x 15 
20 x 15
at least 25 lbs nt

*Seated calf raise -*
3 sets 100 x 15
same effect as db press so go a little heavier nt

*Single standing calf raise -*
20 x 22 

*Kneeling cable crunch*
130 x 9
135 x 9
145 x 9 *PR ?*

*Hanging knee raises -*
2 sets 30 x 12
heavier nt

*Saxons -*
10 x 15 
15 x 15  *PR !!!! *   

Tempo - 2/1/2/1
RI's 2-3 min

  Shock week coming up


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> If all it needs is paint I was reading an article the other day about people painting cars with Rustoleum paint and a foam paint brush and it comes out great !!!


...or you could refer him to Mr. j. Mitchell..heard he does a bang-up job...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2006)

Na I got a neqw paint job on it but they did a piss poor job and put a base coat down then put a darker coat over it.  Only problem is they didn't tape ther car off before the first coat so you see both coats all over the fuckin car....looks rediculous!

Plus needs some work done to it that I'm not willing to spend....to much $ if you ask me. I'm gonna save that $ and put it towards my down payment for my new truck!

Damn good workout gary!  Awsome weights!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

the new Tacoma? I want one!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...or you could refer him to Mr. j. Mitchell..heard he does a bang-up job...



I would but evidently he has been run out of town.  Someone else is in the place he use to be . But M. Heimsoth is still around and he's just as good


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Na I got a neqw paint job on it but they did a piss poor job and put a base coat down then put a darker coat over it.  Only problem is they didn't tape ther car off before the first coat so you see both coats all over the fuckin car....looks rediculous!
> 
> Plus needs some work done to it that I'm not willing to spend....to much $ if you ask me. I'm gonna save that $ and put it towards my down payment for my new truck!
> 
> Damn good workout gary!  Awsome weights!



thanks DB, 
I hear you about the money on your vehichle


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I would but evidently he has been run out of town. Someone else is in the place he use to be . But M. Heimsoth is still around and he's just as good


kinda funny...it's finally been take down, but up in the moutnains, there was a HUGE billboard that read:
WE DEEPLY REGRET DOING BUSINESS WITH ********* REALTY
(no, not me)  It was there for a couple years...curious to know if it hurt their business...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2006)

Gary! I'm proud of your PR on Saxons...I only use 2 3lb Dumbells..


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Gary, you seem to be right at home with P/RR/S, your truelly inspirational my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Saxons -*
> 10 x 15
> 15 x 15  *PR !!!! *



Hey, a *PR* is a *PR*, whatever it is for.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> kinda funny...it's finally been take down, but up in the moutnains, there was a HUGE billboard that read:
> WE DEEPLY REGRET DOING BUSINESS WITH ********* REALTY
> (no, not me)  It was there for a couple years...curious to know if it hurt their business...



It couldn't of helped .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Gary! I'm proud of your PR on Saxons...I only use 2 3lb Dumbells..



Thank you BillieBear, you are the sweetest


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother Gary, you seem to be right at home with P/RR/S, your truelly inspirational my Friend, keep it up!!!



Thanks Angel, 
I think you're right, I guess I like the versatality of it. Plus it's a chcik magnet ( Billie and Dev )


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey, a *PR* is a *PR*, whatever it is for.



LOL, 
I was feeling left out, everybody else has been posting PR's so I had to come up with something. Guess I could of done an exercise I've never done before and that would of been a PR


----------



## Devlin (Apr 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> I think you're right, I guess I like the versatality of it. Plus it's a chcik magnet ( Billie and Dev )



 

Hey it does work both ways.  Well it does if the guys aren't scared of a woman that lifts more than some men.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey it does work both ways.  Well it does if the guys aren't scared of a woman that lifts more than some men.



LOL,
A woman that lifts like you would/should be inspiration for anyone ( especially a man )


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2006)

No weigh in /measure this week.  This past week has been so screwed up.  Diet was half assed , but I did get my wo's in  

Hopefully this week will be better. Shock week !!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL,
> A woman that lifts like you would/should be inspiration for anyone ( especially a man )



I'd be _really_ inspired if she was at the gym with me.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'd be _really_ inspired if she was at the gym with me.



really , really  inspired ?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2006)

*Shock Legs 4-23-06*

*Leg extensions ... Powertec Squats - ss*
100 x 10 ................ 180 x 10 too light
115 x 10 ................ 230 x 10 still light
120 x 10 ................ 280 x 10 thats more like it !

*Vertical leg press ... leg extensions - ss*
125 x 10 ................... 120 x 6 too light on leg press ,too heavy on ext
145 x 10 ................... 100 x 10 try 165 on leg press nt

*Powertec Squats - ds *
not happening today . LOL

*Lying leg curls ... SLDL - ss*
55 x 10 ............... Notta
65 x 10 ............... Notta 
65 x 8 ................. Notta 

*Lying leg curls - ds *
65 x 10
55 x 10
45 x 8

*Standing calf raise ... seated calf raise - ss*
200 x 10 ..................... 100 x 10
200 x 10 ..................... 100 x 10
230 x 10 ..................... 100 x 10
try 240 /110 nt

*Single  calf raise - ds*
35 x failure
25 x failure
20 x failure
didn't  count reps but probably averaged around 15 reps .

Tempo - 1/0/1 
RI's - recovery or time needed to set up for next exercise 

I should of known better than to do legs after working produce yesterday.  back was major stiff this morning and could not get it to loosen up . It was all I could do to do what I did . LOL Still a little stiff this evening.  Will do *MUCH* better next time. 

1/0/1 really lightens the weights . LOL 

Chest/tri's tomorrow !


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 23, 2006)

GW  ,

Just getting caught up on your journal.  The TRIs look AWESOME    I'm impressed.  Also, sorry to hear about your daughter and her divorce.  I've been through some pretty tough things, peronally.  But, NOTHING, stresses me more than when my kid is hurting.  He's only 2.5, so I can imagine your pain with an adult female to worry about.  My T's and P's are with you.  Great workouts and motivation.  I can see the shore from the lazy boat and hope to hit land tomorrow.  Good luck to you and yours.  You are on the list for an Archie Mania door prize!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL,
> A woman that lifts like you would/should be inspiration for anyone ( especially a man )




Aww thank you soo much.  

Question for you...Last week was messed up and I didn't get the workouts that I wanted to get in.  There's a chance I could get in Power legs monday or tuesday.  I doubt I can get in legs and arms in the same day.  If I'm really lucky I will be able to do legs mon, arms tuesday.  If I'm not lucky I will not be able to workot either monday or tuesday.  So my question is, would it be better to continue power week into this coming week and then switch mid week into rep range or restart power week tomorrow and switch to rep range next week after getting a full week of power in?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Aww thank you soo much.
> 
> Question for you...Last week was messed up and I didn't get the workouts that I wanted to get in.  There's a chance I could get in Power legs monday or tuesday.  I doubt I can get in legs and arms in the same day.  If I'm really lucky I will be able to do legs mon, arms tuesday.  If I'm not lucky I will not be able to workot either monday or tuesday.  So my question is, would it be better to continue power week into this coming week and then switch mid week into rep range or restart power week tomorrow and switch to rep range next week after getting a full week of power in?



HMMMMMMMMMMM ... to tell you the truth I flipped a coin  And it came up ....continue with power week until you get it done then start rep range.  No I didn't flip a coin.  If it was me I would continue w/power week until i got it done then start rr.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW  ,
> 
> Just getting caught up on your journal.  The TRIs look AWESOME    I'm impressed.  Also, sorry to hear about your daughter and her divorce.  I've been through some pretty tough things, peronally.  But, NOTHING, stresses me more than when my kid is hurting.  He's only 2.5, so I can imagine your pain with an adult female to worry about.  My T's and P's are with you.  Great workouts and motivation.  I can see the shore from the lazy boat and hope to hit land tomorrow.  Good luck to you and yours.  You are on the list for an Archie Mania door prize!



hey Boiler ,

I've been on that cruise !! LOL   Thanks ! And double thanks on the Archie-mania door prize  

Hope you hit land as expected


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2006)

Stiff or not, that still looks like a heckuva w/out, G!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Stiff or not, that still looks like a heckuva w/out, G!




Thanks PY  

How's the injury ?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2006)

*Shock  chest/tri's  4-24-06*

*Cable Xover ... Incline bench press- ss*
25 x 10 .............. 125 x 10
35 x 10 .............. 125 x 10
45 x 10 .............. 125 x 10
start with 45/135 nt see how that goes 

*Bench Press .... Incline db flyes- ss*
125 x 10 .............. 50 x 8
135 x 10 .............. 50 x 7
start with 145/50 nt

*Weighted dips - ds*
15 x 10 
10 x 6
BW x 4.5

*Cable pressdowns ... cg bench - ss*
55 x 10 ..................... 125 x 6
55 x 10 ..................... 115 x 9

*Ova head Db triceps extensions ... rev grip pressdowns - ss*
40 x 10 ........................................ 45 x 10
40 x 10 ........................................ 45 x 10
at least 45/50 nt

*Cg bench press - ds*
115 x 10
95 x 8
85 x 7

Tempo - 1/0/1
Ri's - recovery or time it took to set up next exercise


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

that workout looks awsome!! Gotta love shock week! (today was my shock chest/shoulders/triceps too!)


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that workout looks awsome!! Gotta love shock week! (today was my shock chest/shoulders/triceps too!)



Thanks Billie, 
I saw your wo ,


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2006)

Taking a day off !!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2006)

Just getting caught up in here after a busy day and a half.   Workouts are going good.  Yep, 1/0/1 tempo is fun.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

a well deserved day off might I add


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

Fantastic w/o my Friend, you deserve a day off after that one!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Just getting caught up in here after a busy day and a half.   Workouts are going good.  Yep, 1/0/1 tempo is fun.



Thanks Trip


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> a well deserved day off might I add



  More like laziness.  The weather is just so blah right now its hard to get excited about anything . But I haven't taken an unscheduled day off in a long time.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o my Friend, you deserve a day off after that one!!!



Thanks Angel ,

How goes the war ?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 25, 2006)

Excellent shock workout G master.  Did you see gopro's thread in the training section about P-RR-S advanced techinques?  You should check it.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Excellent shock workout G master.  Did you see gopro's thread in the training section about P-RR-S advanced techinques?  You should check it.



Thanks CP ,

Haven't seen that thread but read the articles in IRONMAN . Will check it out .


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2006)

hi Garybear!  I followed your lead and took a day off   where's the workout for today??


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shock  Back/Bi's  4-26-06*

*Db pullover ... Wg Pulldowns - ss*
40 x 10 ............ 130 x 10
40 x 10 ............ 130 x 9
40 x 10 ............ 130 x 9
at least 50/140 nt 

*Cg Seated rows ... stiff arm pulldowns - ss*
130 x 10 ................. 55 x 10 
140 x 10 ................. 60 x 8
155/60 nt

*rack deads *Angel-style* - ds*
265 x 10 
246 x 8
215 x 7
Need to lower pins next time not enough ROM

*Cable hammer curls ... BB curls - ss*
40 x 10 ........................ 65 x 10 Form was bad on 65 lbs
45 x 10 ........................ 55 x 10
45/60 nt

*BB drag curls ... Alt Db curls - ss*
35 x 10 ............... 30 x 10
45 x 10 ............... 30 x 9
50/30 nt

*Cable preacher curls- DS*
35 x 10
30 x 10
25 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunches ... hanging knee raises - ss*
3 sets 130 x 10 ................... 30 x 10
Should of went heavier on both   

*Kneeling cable crunches - DS*
130 x 10
115 x 8
100 x 8

tempo - 1/0/1
Ri's - recovery or time it took to set up next exercise


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi Garybear!  I followed your lead and took a day off   where's the workout for today??



Hi Gorgeous !! Ask and ye shall recieve


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey G! Nice workout....I need to haul my fat ass to the gym..I REALLY wanna try those rack deads...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2006)

Awsome workout Gary...shock week is rough...I'm always winded after doing a workout because of no RI!  do you have that problem or am I just really out of shape??


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Fantastic workout!!! I'm dreading shock week, but looking forward to rep range.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Brother Gary, your just rollin right along my Friend!!!
The war is goin, LOL, it's killin me right now, but I will survive one way or another!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

Great workout, GW.  That looks pretty intense.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey G! Nice workout....I need to haul my fat ass to the gym..I REALLY wanna try those rack deads...



Hey Burner  

Maybe you need a training partner   Some sort of extra incentive .  I hate to see you go to waste  ,or is it waist ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Awsome workout Gary...shock week is rough...I'm always winded after doing a workout because of no RI!  do you have that problem or am I just really out of shape??



Well I hate to admit it but I'm winded after almost every set no matter what week I'm doing .  I"m sure it's supposed to be that way


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout!!! I'm dreading shock week, but looking forward to rep range.



 I love them all but hate shock the most


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o Brother Gary, your just rollin right along my Friend!!!
> The war is goin, LOL, it's killin me right now, but I will survive one way or another!!!




Thanks Angel !

Any guesstimates on BF % or are you holding out on us ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Great workout, GW.  That looks pretty intense.


 Thanks Boiler !  Almost HIT-like


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2006)

*Shock  Delts/calves 4-27-06*

*Seated side lateral ... Seated BB press- ss*
25 x 10 ....................... 100 x 10
25 x 9 ......................... 100 x 10
25 x 8 ......................... 100 x 9
25/110 nt ?

*Seated Alt. Db press ... Wg upright row - ss*
40 x 9 ........................... 75 x 10
40 x 8 ........................... 85 x 8.5  
40 / 85 nt

*Cable front raise - DS*
35 x 8
25 x 8
15 x 10

*Seated calf raise ... Standing calf raise - SS*
100 x 20 ................... 230 x 18
100 x 20 ................... 230 x 14
100 x 20 ................... 230 x 14
Heavier on Seated nt

*Single calf raise - DS *
40 x 18
30 x 15
20 x 15

tempo 1/0/1
Ri's - Recovery or time it took to set up

  Shock week is history !  

Now , on to Power week. Always nice to see how Power week improves after a few weeks .


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

Yet another great workout!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice workout Gary! And amen on shock week being over...I'm ready for Power week...how bout you??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel !
> 
> Any guesstimates on BF % or are you holding out on us ? LOL


I'm guessing around 14 maybe??? I'm not sure!!! Naw, not holding out, trust me I'm so worried about looking like crap, that I wouldn't dare hold out, LOL!!! I'm giving it everything I have,  thats for sure   Your last w/o was incredible too my Friend, sure miss ya on the HIT front, but you are doing Fantastic with P/RR/S, keep at it, your helping my motivation for these last 7 weeks of torture!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Burner
> 
> Maybe you need a training partner  Some sort of extra incentive . I hate to see you go to waste ,or is it waist ? LOL


um...one, then the other.
Tried, but the only other guy I know that has a 24hr membership goes to a different one and not convenient for me, nor is mine to him. Plus, w/ my hours...I'm really not that consisstant time wise when I do go.
Trust me, I'd rather have one...my strength does go up faster when I being pushed...when solo...I may wuss out that last rep or two...(the 2 that really matter)


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...one, then the other.
> Tried, but the only other guy I know that has a 24hr membership goes to a different one and not convenient for me, nor is mine to him. Plus, w/ my hours...I'm really not that consisstant time wise when I do go.
> Trust me, I'd rather have one...my strength does go up faster when I being pushed...when solo...I may wuss out that last rep or two...(the 2 that really matter)



Excuses, excuses.  No wussing out on the last reps.  Just imagine one of us being there yelling at you that you are being a wimp.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Shock week is history !



I don't really mind any of it but leg workouts, and sometimes a back workout during shock week can be ridiculous.  Lactic acid burn is one thing, but lactate accumulation throughout half of your freaking body and cardiovascular strain to a high degree combined are rough.  Ugh.

Anyone who does this program is sick and twisted.  You included.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Excuses, excuses. No wussing out on the last reps. Just imagine one of us being there yelling at you that you are being a wimp.


nope. that last rep ortwo...where I'd need a spot to do it..or at least know there is someone there to get the bar off me or keep the DB from falling onto my face when I failed out...that kind of thing...

I got stuck under a bar once, thinking I COULD get that last rep in...laid on a decline bench w/185lbs on my chest for a few minutes till someone came by and gave me a spot...
...but you are free and welcome to c'mere and spot me ANYTIME....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated side lateral ... Seated BB press- ss*
> 25 x 10 ....................... 100 x 10
> 25 x 9 ......................... 100 x 10
> 25 x 8 ......................... 100 x 9


VERY impressive, G! You did 100lbs for sets of 10...AFTER pre-exhausting w/ the lateral raises???? u da man!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Anyone who does this program is sick and twisted. You included.


 
Cow, you are SUCH a sweetheart ::

true story


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't really mind any of it but leg workouts, and sometimes a back workout during shock week can be ridiculous.  Lactic acid burn is one thing, but lactate accumulation throughout half of your freaking body and cardiovascular strain to a high degree combined are rough.  Ugh.
> 
> Anyone who does this program is sick and twisted.  You included.



LOL    Like you never experience it . HAH !!!! you have some of the sickest wo's on IM


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> VERY impressive, G! You did 100lbs for sets of 10...AFTER pre-exhausting w/ the lateral raises???? u da man!



thank you kind sir


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 28, 2006)

Good workout, GW.  How's things going?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good workout, GW.  How's things going?



Thanks Boiler ,

Its getting busy around here.  With the weather getting warmer I'm spending more time down at the shop .getting the Jag out of mothballs and prepping the Vette for more paint and a new interior. Was worried there was gonna be a major repair on the Jag but turns out to be a %10- $15 part  

Had another cashier quit yesterday, walked out after she got her check !! Of course everyone blames me   Hey if she can't take a joke fvck her   So now I have to work Sunday to cover her hours   But life goes on. 

How's the garden going ? I'm headed for your journal shortly to find out and check for wo's of course .


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

I LOVE VETTES, please post pics of the ULTIMATE driving machine!!! How goes it BRother Gary!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I LOVE VETTES, please post pics of the ULTIMATE driving machine!!! How goes it BRother Gary!!!



Nothing special ( yet) . Got to get the interior and body up to par with the motor/tranny then she'll be special


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

OMG, thats so..................... sniff, sniff.............. *BEAUTIFUL!!!*


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2006)

That is one sweet car, GW!!!  As my late Grandpa Stanley would say, when you go by at 35 mph faster than the rest of the road, nobody can see what's going on in the inside


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That is one sweet car, GW!!!  As my late Grandpa Stanley would say, when you go by at 35 mph faster than the rest of the road, nobody can see what's going on in the inside


Thanks Boiler,
Its fun to drive !  Built 350 w/fuel injection and an overdrive tranny.
Grandpa Stanley sounds pretty wise !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2006)

*Power Chest/Tri's 4-30-06*

*Bench Press - *
185 x 6 Barely !!
185 x 5.25 Thank god for curling cages ! 
185 x 5

*Incline Db bench -*
3 sets 70 x 5.6 
Just could not get much more than a few inches on the last rep.  
Bet I can get 75 next time though ! 

*Weighted dips - *
55 x 6
65 x 6  
After doing 55 I knew I could do more. Didn't think I could do 65 but suprised myself . They weren't easy but I got 'em. 
75 nt ?

*Cg Bench press -*
145 x 6 too light
160 x 5.75  Curling cage came in handy again !!!!  Couldn't get it that last 3 -4 inches  

*Triceps cable pressdown - *
75 x 6 too light 
80 x 6 Could of gone heavier  

Wanted to do one more exercise but time was running out. I had to get ready for work .  

Tempo 4/0/X
RI's 4-5 min

No PR's Like some people here  but increases in everything


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 30, 2006)

wow, that's a bunch of angry smiley faces...

looking good Garybear!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow, that's a bunch of angry smiley faces...
> 
> looking good Garybear!



Thanks Billie , 

Probably be more tomorrow IF I get to do legs .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice dips  

I like the car too


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice dips
> 
> I like the car too



Thanks!  Thats a hell of a compliment coming from the dip/pullup/chinup master


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Heya gary lookin good in here my friend!

Great job on the dips....I wish I could still do those...but it KILLS the shoulder!

Gorgeous car!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya gary lookin good in here my friend!
> 
> Great job on the dips....I wish I could still do those...but it KILLS the shoulder!
> 
> Gorgeous car!!!!



Hey DB  
Thanks !


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice dips
> 
> I like the car too


what he said!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

Hey, you're getting up there in YM territory with those weighted dips.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

guess he wants to show us 'young whipper snappers' what he can do!


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what he said!



Hey Burner   

Join in the fun  Whipper Snapper


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey, you're getting up there in YM territory with those weighted dips.



Hey Senor Trip  

Thanks ,  I use to be up there with him and NT but I have a ways to get back there .


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Brother Gary!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Senor Trip
> 
> Thanks , I use to be up there with him and NT but I have a ways to get back there .


me too! I _COULD_ do a few reps w/ 3 45's strapped to me...now...not a chance.....


----------



## Sapphire (May 1, 2006)

Hi Gary!!

Popped in to say HI!!   Visit Buildingmass.com once in a while, will ya??


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o Brother Gary!!!


Thanks Angel  
It felt good.  Figured I was pushing it pretty good  since I got "pinned" twice


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> me too! I _COULD_ do a few reps w/ 3 45's strapped to me...now...not a chance.....



Well come on fat boy and get back on the right path to strength and health   don't hurt me  
3-45's !!! that would be something


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!
> 
> Popped in to say HI!!   Visit Buildingmass.com once in a while, will ya??



Hi Gorgeous  

thanks for stopping by.  Been a great day for returning hotties . Jen (AtherJen) was on earlier .

I will come visit you in the next couple of days. I've been there ( spying on you ) just haven't posted in a long time.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

stalker.....


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> stalker.....



Guilty as charged


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

you know what they say: One man's hobby is another's restraining order...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Hey Gary, how's it going?


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, how's it going?



Hey Rocco  
It's going is about all. LOL

You get enough wo's in yet to get those special pics from the ladies ?


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

I'm about to go and knock out my 2nd of three to get my pics here in a bit...


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

*Power Legs 5-2-06*

*Powertec squats -*
360 x 6
450 x 4 Hell yes !! LOL
460 x 4  

*Vertical leg press -*
275 x 6
285 x 6
295 x 6
last 2 reps on last 2 sets sucked  

*SLDL -*
125 x 6
175 x 6
205 x 1  
I was up to 225 or better at one time.  I am having trouble with my back being tight as can be. Help me out here.  

*Standing calf raises -*
270 x 6
300 x 6
300 x 6
probably try 320-330 nt see what happens 

*Seated calf raise -*
140 x 6
150 x 5
160 nt ?

Tempo: 4/0/X
RI's 4-5 min

Kept this wo to the basics. Having trouble with my lower back being really tight. Has been that way for almost 1 - 2 weeks now. Completely skipped sldl last week cos of it and a couple of other exercises I think. Even on Squats , I should of been able to start w/450 after doing 3 sets of wu's .

Any suggestions ?  Other than I'm too old to be doing this .


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm about to go and knock out my 2nd of three to get my pics here in a bit...



 

HMMMMM  ... wonder what I could do  or not do to get some sent my way ? Of the girls that is .


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

holy shit...look at those squats!!!!!!!!!

Bet those were a big motivator for the rest of the workout!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> holy shit...look at those squats!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bet those were a big motivator for the rest of the workout!



Thanks BillieBear ! 

They were until I got to the SLDL's


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

yeah, me too...I hurt myself on SLDL today, was pretty scary!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Heya gary good lookin w/o....you wear a belt?  Only thing I could suggest to keep back pumps down...or check the form on your squats.  With that type of weight just moving out an inch to far can really throw your back for some nasty spasms!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Damn fine w/o Gary!!! Very impressive weights. I don't know what to tell you with the SLDL. Like Dead asked...are you wearing a belt? How deep are you bending your knees, are you throwing your hips BACK while you go down keeping weight on your heels?


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Vertical leg press -*
> 275 x 6
> 285 x 6
> 295 x 6
> last 2 reps on last 2 sets sucked


sucked...in a good way? or how so?


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

VERY IMPRESSIVE w/o BRother Gary!!! Holy cow those squats hurt my back!!! I would definatly suggest wearing a belt with that kind of weight, I have switched to Front squats right now while cutting, the regular squats where just shreding my back without higher nutrient intake!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yeah, me too...I hurt myself on SLDL today, was pretty scary!



Take care of that back BilliBear


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya gary good lookin w/o....you wear a belt?  Only thing I could suggest to keep back pumps down...or check the form on your squats.  With that type of weight just moving out an inch to far can really throw your back for some nasty spasms!



I usually don't wear a belt but I did today ( on Squats ). Maybe thats the reason I got to do as little as I did on SLDL ? 

Form felt good but I will pay extra special attention to it next time .


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn fine w/o Gary!!! Very impressive weights. I don't know what to tell you with the SLDL. Like Dead asked...are you wearing a belt? How deep are you bending your knees, are you throwing your hips BACK while you go down keeping weight on your heels?




Thanks Rocco,
I don't go much past parellel ( if at all ) and yes to the hips. I  remember you telling me that a year or so ago and I got up to 515  back then


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sucked...in a good way? or how so?



I cheated. used my hands to push and get started back up


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> VERY IMPRESSIVE w/o BRother Gary!!! Holy cow those squats hurt my back!!! I would definatly suggest wearing a belt with that kind of weight, I have switched to Front squats right now while cutting, the regular squats where just shreding my back without higher nutrient intake!!!



Thanks Angel ,

I'm sure the belt will be standard equipment from here on.  LOL  I remember Front squats , they are killer. 

I take it "shredding your back" is not a good thing ?   I'm guessing that doesn't have anything to do with the level of bodyfat on your back.


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I cheated. used my hands to push and get started back up


so...you gave yourself a spot...woopty do. Most likely just enough toget it moving then let your legs take over, right? it's all good, Gary. U moved a good amount of weight.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...you gave yourself a spot...woopty do. Most likely just enough toget it moving then let your legs take over, right? it's all good, Gary. U moved a good amount of weight.



Hmmmm ... Self - spotting ... Hmmmmm


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *SLDL -*
> 125 x 6
> 175 x 6
> 205 x 1
> ...



 We're never too old.  Do you recall straining it recently?


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> We're never too old.  Do you recall straining it recently?



Thanks Trip, 

No unusual straining to speak of .


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hmmmm ... Self - spotting ... Hmmmmm


well...what else would you call it?  

I just saw the cutest thing...(remember, my realty office is inside a mall) A 3 year old ina  little cheer leader outfit.
ok...so I have an ocasional paternal feeling come up from deep within...sue me.


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...what else would you call it?
> 
> I just saw the cutest thing...(remember, my realty office is inside a mall) A 3 year old ina  little cheer leader outfit.
> ok...so I have an *ocasional paternal feeling *come up from deep within...sue me.



 

  Those little rug rats can be cute at times, but then they grow up.  

Ok so I don't have mch maternal instinct when it comes to 2 legged kids 

Nice workouts Gary.  Take care of the back.  My lower back is not happy with me for my SLDL on monday, but ohh well it will get better (I hope).


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

Hope that back is okay my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2006)

*Dev , Angel -*
Backs ok but I'm going to skip any dierect lower back stuff for a week or so just for grins and giggles .


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2006)

Better to be safe than sorry.  Taking any drugs?


----------



## CowPimp (May 4, 2006)

Lower back issues seem to stem a lot from one of two reasons from what I can tell: anterior pelvic tilt and/or a weakness somewhere around the shoulder girdle causing kyphosis and/or winged scapula (From either a protracted shoulder girdle, internally rotated humeri, or both).

Anterior pelvic tilt is characterized by shortened and sometimes overactive hip flexors and lower back musculature and weak/improperly activated glutes and abs (The rectus abdominus in particular).  So, stretch your hip flexors and erectors daily, and possibly implement some hip/spinal mobility work before lifting as well.  Also, work on glute activation.  

Start your workout with kneeling bodyweight squats (Focus on glute contraction, your spine should not extend at all), glute bridges (Progress to doing these on a stability ball, an elevated surface, or even doing them with one leg; again, focus on using all glutes, do not extend the spine!), medicine ball or kettlebell woodchoppers (Thrust your hips forward; squeeze squeeze squeeze the glutes; don't use your upper body strength to get moving!), and bodyweight crucifix unilateral RDLs (Stand upright with arms out at your sides; bend over keeping your torso and non-supportive leg in essentially a straight line; as if it needs to be reiterated TURN ON YOUR GLUTES, SQUEEZE EM; if you have insufficient glute activation you will start tipping to the side).  You can also do things involving hip abduction to help activate the glute medius and such as well, such as standing upright with your hands on some type of support; keep your torso in alignment and don't laterally flex the spine; abduct your leg and ONLY your leg.  This stuff should help activate your glutes.  I would suggest doing it most every day of the week, even when you aren't performing a full on workout.

As if you need to know what to do to work on the rectus.  Avoid things like situps and such that also involve your hip flexors.  Janda situps (A special form of situp that deactivates the hip flexors) and crunches of various forms work well.


As far as the issues involving your shoulder girdle, you most likely have tight internal rotators (Pecs most notably) and traps.  Stretch these muscles!

Pick up the pace with upper back work.  In fact, you may even consider reducing the amount of work you do on pressing movements.  You probably want to have a higher volume of pulling movements compared to pressing movements to help bring things back into balance.  You really want to focus on bringing up your scapular retractors (Rhomboids, middle, and lower traps most notably, although the lats help too).

Here is a great movement for helping to activate your scapular retractors (To be done prior to lifting): http://www.exrx.net/Stretches/PectoralisMinor/Wall.html
To make this one even more fun, try to squeeze your glutes so that your lower back flattens out.  Keep your lower back in contact with the wall at all times in additional to your upper back and arms.  This helps loosen up the cervical spine a bit too.  It's harder than you think.  15 of these will leave you burning I bet!

You should also look into throwing in additional external rotation work in the form of the shoulder horn, cuban pressing, cable external rotations, etc.  I like shoulder dislocations a lot too: grab a dowel, a rope, a band, or whatever works (Be creative) with a snatch width grip in front of you.  Rotate your arms behind your head until the item touches your back.  Try to focus on turning your palms up at the apex of this lift.  I would throw these in all over the place.  Don't be surprised if 15-20 is hard to accomplish.

You should also consider stability work like planks, birddog planks, pushup walkout planks, side planks, etc.

I hope some of this helps you.  I can't guarantee it will work, but this is the issue with A LOT of people I see with lower back problems.


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Better to be safe than sorry.  Taking any drugs?



No drugs. , I mean I take  glocosamine and naporson eceryday but thats it . My back doesn't bother me, it just gets really tight.


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Lower back issues seem to stem a lot from one of two reasons from what I can tell: anterior pelvic tilt and/or a weakness somewhere around the shoulder girdle causing kyphosis and/or winged scapula (From either a protracted shoulder girdle, internally rotated humeri, or both).
> 
> Anterior pelvic tilt is characterized by shortened and sometimes overactive hip flexors and lower back musculature and weak/improperly activated glutes and abs (The rectus abdominus in particular).  So, stretch your hip flexors and erectors daily, and possibly implement some hip/spinal mobility work before lifting as well.  Also, work on glute activation.
> 
> ...




Wow !!!   Thanks CP  

I'll have to read this several times to get any of it to stick.  LOL But , believe it or not I have started stretching everyday since Sunday and it has made a difference.

Plus I actuaklly tried some unilateral DL's this morning. Great minds eh ? LOL

Thanks again CP !


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2006)

*POWER Back/ Bi's 5-4-06*

*Seated cable rows - *
175 x 6
175 x 6
190 x 6
I'm sure the 25 -40 increases were due to not doing rack deads beforehand .

*Wg pulldowns -*
165 x 6
175 x 5
175 x 5

*BB curls -*
95 x 6
95 x 5
95 x 5
100 nt  

*Cable hammer curls -*
65 x 6
70 x 5
start w/70 nt

*Cable Preacher curls -*
50 x 6
60 x 6
65 nt

Tempo 4/0/X
RI's 4-5 min


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Gary, puttin up some serious weight my Friend!!! Smart choice resting the direct lower back work too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

look at those curls!


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2006)

heya gary...

nice w/out!  glad to see the back is feeling better.


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Gary, puttin up some serious weight my Friend!!! Smart choice resting the direct lower back work too!!!



Thanks Angel .

Laying off direct lower back work and doing som eof CP's stuff will hopefully get me back into the game


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look at those curls!


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> heya gary...
> 
> nice w/out!  glad to see the back is feeling better.



Thanks PY ,
Hang in there bud, is school about over ?  I miss reading your wo's .


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2006)

*For you curling cage haters !  LOL*

Next time you see someone using the power cage for curls don't get upset. They are not using the wrong peice of equipment , they are just using it incorrectly. So read this and then you can help get those massive biceps they work so hard for. LOL


----------



## Seanp156 (May 4, 2006)

"Body English" is no excuse to use a power rack for curls, just use good form !!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> "Body English" is no excuse to use a power rack for curls, just use good form !!!



Hater !!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hater !!!



Well, I can't talk too much trash about curling in a squat rack, because I USED to do, when I actually did curls (haven't done them for a while now). 

However, my gym has 6 squat racks and 2 power racks, so there's pretty much always at least 3-4 racks open for use... At my gym, it's somewhat common to curl in the squat rack, but the power rack? Come on...


----------



## CowPimp (May 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow !!!   Thanks CP
> 
> I'll have to read this several times to get any of it to stick.  LOL But , believe it or not I have started stretching everyday since Sunday and it has made a difference.
> 
> ...



If you have further questions about exercises or anything let me know.  Some of my descriptions probably weren't the best, heh.  Even if this doesn't take care of your lower back tightness, it is good for your posture.  

I actually do many of these exercises myself.  I like the wall retractions and the dislocations a lot.  I do those as part of my warmups.  I also do glute activation work almost daily.  I toss in external rotation work at the end of my bench workouts.  I stretch 6-7 days per week too.

My point is that hopefully you see some results in the form of improved posture and prevention of further problems if nothing else, but I'm willing to bet it will help.  Anyway, best of luck to ya!


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2006)

*Power  Delts/traps/abs  5-5-06*

*Seated BB press -*
140 x 6
140 x 6 barely
140 x 5.66  
145-150 nt

*Db Laterals -*
35 x 6 too heavy didn't get my 4 count .
30 x 6 

*Seated Bentover Db laterals -*
30 x 5 too heavy didn't get my 4 count
20 x 6 too light
Maybe 25 nt ?

*Shrugs -*
195 x 6 
225 x 6
255 x 6 almost right 
275 nt ?

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
130 x 6
130 x 6
145 x 6

*Hanging knee raise -*
2 sets 50 x 6 

Tempo 4/0/X
Ri's 4-5 min on everything except abs 
1-2 min RI's on abs


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Gary, movin some serious weight!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated BB press -*
> 140 x 6
> 140 x 6 barely
> 140 x 5.66
> ...


you bring the bb in front or beind the neck on mil press?


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you bring the bb in front or beind the neck on mil press?



In front .  You ?   I don't do anything behind the neck .


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Gary, movin some serious weight!!!



Thanks Angel , appreciate it


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> In front . You ? I don't do anything behind the neck .


ditto


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't do anything behind the neck .



I don't either, at least in the weight room.


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

How goes it BRother Gary???


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

afternoon, gov'ner


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

Hey boys and girls


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

*REP RANGE I Chest/tri's 5-8-06*

*Incline Db bench *
65 x 9
65 x 9
65 x 8+
70 nt

*BB bench -*
150 x 10
145 x 9
135 x 10
I'm gonna get 3 sets of 150 x 12 or die trying 

*Db flyes -*
45 x 14 
45 x 12

*Weighted dips -*
55 x 7
55 x 6

*Triceps pressdown -*
55 x 12
55 x 11
60 nt

*Kickbacks -*
30 x 15 
30 x 14 
these always finish me off !

tempo 2/1/2/1
RI's 2-3 min


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2006)

GW - those weighted dip numbers keep going UP!!!!

Nice


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> GW - those weighted dip numbers keep going UP!!!!
> 
> Nice



Thanks YM , 
your numbers are inspirational !  I like doing dips. but the 2/1/2/1 makes them killer .


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

nice workout Garybear! 

Do you ever get on Yahoo anymore?? I sent you a message!


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice workout Garybear!
> 
> Do you ever get on Yahoo anymore?? I sent you a message!



Thanks Billie ,

When I bought the current computer I never installed the Yahoo IM. , But if there's gonna be a gorgeous woman sending me messagaes I'll have to put that back in


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2006)

( there is more than one of us trying to talk to you....  )


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

look...my 15 minutes are up...your turn, G!


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

Good Stuff on that w/o BRother Gary!!! Progressing very, VERY Nice I might add!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ( there is more than one of us trying to talk to you....  )



OMG !!!!!!!!!   I'm downloading as soon as I get back from the shop. Gotta put the hood back on the 'Vette and a heater valve on the Jag. Then I'll see if I can't get Yahoo up and running


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look...my 15 minutes are up...your turn, G!



Thats only true of us mere mortals , an Adonis like you charms the ladies into eternity.


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Stuff on that w/o BRother Gary!!! Progressing very, VERY Nice I might add!!!



Thanks Angel. 

I'm about to give the cut a final push. I cut cardio and relaxed on the diet about 3 weeks ago ( sort of a mini bulk ) only gained 5 lbs   Giving it a go until Fathers day weekend and then I'm hoping that my outdoor activities will make up for any increase in cals and lack of cardio that "might" occur


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

*REP RANGE I  Back/bi's  5-10-06*

*1 arm DB rows-*
70 x 9
80 x 9
90 x 6+1 had to regrip
Suprised myself  

*Wg Pulldown -*
135 x 12
135 x 11
135 x 9

*cable curls -*
2 sets 55 x 9
60-65 nt

*Db Hammer curls -*
40 x 12
40 x 11
45 nt ?

*Db Concentration curl -*
20 x 15
20 x 13

tempo 2/1/2/1
Ri's 2-3 min 

Pretty good wo.  Suprised myself on Db rows . Skipped seated good mornings ( did some without wt . more for the stretch than anything ). Switched rotation on Db Concentration curls and cable curls. Concentration culs really finished off the bi's !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Gary, look!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

GW, how's it going big guy?  Hope your back feels better.  Mine gets like that sometimes, too.  Since I haven't been working out as much, my back gets sore a lot faster when I'm doing all my long drives.  So, I should get back in the gym more regularly for that reason and others.  Maybe I should download instant messanger, too.  We could practice messaging each other so we know what to do if Hotties send us a message


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Gary, look!!


heckuva garage!
nice toys!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Maybe I should download instant messanger, too. We could practice messaging each other so we know what to do if Hotties send us a message


 
are ya'll gonna practice kissing on your hands too??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Gary, look!!




Fit, 
 I saw those !!!  2 'verts !!!! I'm looking for one.  I'm almost Mopars-less.  Sold my Bee a few weeks ago . Got my pickup and the 61 Valiant though. 

Are those his and hers or Ours ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, how's it going big guy?  Hope your back feels better.  Mine gets like that sometimes, too.  Since I haven't been working out as much, my back gets sore a lot faster when I'm doing all my long drives.  So, I should get back in the gym more regularly for that reason and others.  Maybe I should download instant messanger, too.  We could practice messaging each other so we know what to do if Hotties send us a message



Hey Boiler  
There are so many reasons to get back in the gym... but sometimes there seems to be more reasons not to .

I'm about to sign on to Yahoo to see if any Hotties have benn looking for me .


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are ya'll gonna practice kissing on your hands too??



Nah !!!!!  At least I'm not.  can't speak for Boiler though


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

>



What you laffin' at woman ?!


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Boiler
> There are so many reasons to get back in the gym... but sometimes there seems to be more reasons not to .
> 
> I'm about to sign on to Yahoo to see if any Hotties have benn looking for me .



No hotties


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Gary, we're actually selling the Dart, you want it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What you laffin' at woman ?!




that laffy taffy, that laffy taffy
girl shake that laffy taffy...


Oh, sorry!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

we usually get on Yahoo on Friday or Saturday nights


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nah !!!!!  At least I'm not.  can't speak for Boiler though


Nah, I don't have anyone to impress.  I've been with the same woman since 1991, so, she must be happy with what she's got.  Plus, I know where that hand's been.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> that laffy taffy, that laffy taffy
> girl shake that laffy taffy...
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry!!!


oof..that is one of the most gawd-awful, ridiculous 'songs'....
just for that..u need to post more pics.... pentance is a biatch, ain't it?


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> we usually get on Yahoo on Friday or Saturday nights



O I C LOL

Time ?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> O I C LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



Hey Trip


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> O I C LOL
> 
> Time ?



Well some of are on yahoo whenever home, but usually in hiding and hours do vary.  Just need to seek and you may find


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well some of are on yahoo whenever home, but usually in hiding and hours do vary.  Just need to seek and you may find



In Hiding ?!   Are they avoiding someone ? LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Gary lookin good in here....as always!  Keep up the good work you stud!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well some of are on yahoo whenever home, but usually in hiding and hours do vary. Just need to seek and you may find


really? I like hide-n-seek....


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Gary, excellent DB Rows, they feel completely different than the BB ones don't they!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o BRother Gary, excellent DB Rows, they feel completely different than the BB ones don't they!!!




Thanks Angel,

I like the Db rows.  Haven't done  BB rows for many , many years.  First time I ever did them my wrestling coach didn't coach me very well and I hurt my back.  Shyed away from them ever since. I know it's just a mental thing probably. Just like the fact that I have not eaten pancakes for many years  'cos pancakes were the last thing I remember eating just beofre I had my first kidney stone !! 
I know , I need therapy


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I have not eaten pancakes for many years  'cos pancakes were the last thing I remember eating just beofre I had my first kidney stone !!



How can you tell girl pancakes from boy pancakes?


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> How can you tell girl pancakes from boy pancakes?



I dunno ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2006)

*REP RANGE I Delts/abs 5-12-06*

*Db laterals -*
30 x 9
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Seated BB press -*
110 x 12
110 x 11
110 x 9
115 nt 

*Bentover cable laterals -*
12.5 x 14
12.5 x 15
15 nt  damn these burn . 

*Hanging Knee raises -*
40 x 9
40 x 7
40 x 7

*Kneeling cable crunch*
130 x 12
130 x 12
ohhhhh the burn !!!  

*Saxons -*
2 sets 15 x 15

Tempo 2/1/2/1
RI's  2-3 mins on everything except abs . 1-2 min on abs


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> 
> I like the Db rows. Haven't done BB rows for many , many years. First time I ever did them my wrestling coach didn't coach me very well and I hurt my back. Shyed away from them ever since. I know it's just a mental thing probably. Just like the fact that I have not eaten pancakes for many years 'cos pancakes were the last thing I remember eating just beofre I had my first kidney stone !!
> I know , I need therapy


yeah...therapy..in the form of IHOP! Hmm...syrup.....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> How can you tell girl pancakes from boy pancakes?



They way they're stacked.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> They way they're stacked.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

syrup...on a stacked girl....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2006)

great workout Garybear 

Do you know why boys are faster than girls???








Because they have ball bearings and a stick shift


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...therapy..in the form of IHOP! Hmm...syrup.....


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> They way they're stacked.


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great workout Garybear
> 
> Do you know why boys are faster than girls???
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO !!!    Thanks BilliBear !


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great workout Garybear
> 
> Do you know why boys are faster than girls???
> 
> ...


You know why they put a knob on the end of the stick shift?













To keep guys hands from flying off and hitting them in the forehead.


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You know why they put a knob on the end of the stick shift?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   I walked into a door I swear !!


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

How do we do this instant message thing.  I'm ready to try it if you are.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

go to yahoo.com. (at least that's where I go to talk to them with.)
download IM (instant messanger) create a profile...voila!


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> go to yahoo.com. (at least that's where I go to talk to them with.)
> download IM (instant messanger) create a profile...voila!



What he said, plus edit your IM profile to add your Yahoo screen name and let us know you did it and we can add you to our friends list.


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

*REP RANGE II chest/tri's 5-15-06*

*Bench press -*
3 sets 160 x 9
wt up, reps up
170-175 nt

*Incline Db bench -*
55 x 11
55 x 10
55 x 9
3 sets of 12 nt or bust

*Cable Xover -*
2 sets 40 x 15
increase nt

*Cg bench -*
135 x 9
135 x 8
increase nt

*2 handed ova head Db extension-*
45 x 12
50 x 10
try 55 nt 

*Rev grip pressdowns  -*
45 x 13
45 x 12
tri's were toast after this

Tempo 2/1/2/1
RI's 2-3 min

Good wo


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

'morning, G! Way to start off your week!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Incline Db bench -*
> 55 x 11
> 55 x 10
> 55 x 9
> 3 sets of 12 nt or *bust a nut*



Now that's hardcore.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

...and personal...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

Steady increases in weight and reps...great job Garybear!

One suggestion though...you may want to take it easy on the nuts...I know you must still use them on occasion


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning, G! Way to start off your week!



Hey Burner  

Thanks bud !


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Now that's hardcore.



Nice edit Trip  

I saw Billie's post first and wondered what the hell she was talking about .


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Steady increases in weight and reps...great job Garybear!
> 
> One suggestion though...you may want to take it easy on the nuts...I know you must still use them on occasion



Thanks Billie  

Will do my best to take it easy on the equipment, just in case


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Gary!!! Hope you had a Great weekend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother Gary!!! Hope you had a Great weekend!!!



Thanks Angel ! 

Weekend wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  Too much family all at once sometimes is not good,


----------



## CowPimp (May 15, 2006)

Solid weights Gary.  Keep on pumpin'.


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

what they all said, GW Nice Job!


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Solid weights Gary.  Keep on pumpin'.



Thanks CP ,
will do


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> what they all said, GW Nice Job!



Hey Boiler  

thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2006)

*Cardio AM 5-16-06*

20 min Bike
4.55 miles
not too bad for not doing any for almost 4 weeks


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> what they all said, GW Nice Job!


what he said that they said....


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2006)

Back to the grind huh??? How goes it my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2006)

heya G!


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what he said that they said....



You are sooooooo original


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Back to the grind huh??? How goes it my Friend!!!



Yup, 

Busy !!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> heya G!



Hy Py


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

*REP RANGE II Back/bi's 5-17-06*

*Wg weighted pullups -*
25 x 8
25 x 7
25 x 6
3 sets of 9 on order for nt.

*Cg seated rows -*
3 sets 135 x 12
I'm thinking 145 nt

*Seated Good Mornings -*
2 sets 45 x 15
kept light , good ROM, working back into lower back work

*BB curls -*
85 x 9
85 x 8
up 10 lbs but need to go heavier I guess

*Cable hammer curls w/rope -*
45 x 12
55 x 10
start w/55 nt

*Db Concentration curls -*
20 x 15
20 x 14
increase nt.

Tempo - 2/1/2/1
RI's  2-3 min


wohoo, got the hood back on the "vette last night. Going cruisin' tonight if the weather permits


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Wg weighted pullups -*
> 25 x 8
> 25 x 7
> 25 x 6
> ...


NICE! Looks like u are knockin' on Moomba's back door w/ those PU's!  

so..what will be the music selection to blare off the stereo?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

Rows and Good Mornings?  Does that mean the back is all healed?


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

solid workout, GW


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Rows and Good Mornings? Does that mean the back is all healed?


or...it was....


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

Great w/o BRothe Gary, how you liking those Hammer Cable curls??? Pullups are lookin Fantastic too!!!


I want a vette!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

excellent!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

Nice workout!!!   A vette??  <homer>  aaaahhhh


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

u didnt see the pics a couple pages back? VERY snazzy...'81 if I am not misstaken...sexy...


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> NICE! Looks like u are knockin' on Moomba's back door w/ those PU's!
> 
> so..what will be the music selection to blare off the stereo?



LOL , 

I'm not even on the same street as YM's pullups let alone knocking on his door.  But one of these days he'll hear me knocking  

Just got back from the cruise!! Didn't use the stereo this trip. The car has a really nice exhaust and I love the sound of it


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Rows and Good Mornings?  Does that mean the back is all healed?



Don't know about healed but I am easing back into it


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> solid workout, GW



Hey Boiler, 

Thanks


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

Hey Gary  Workout's looking good


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRothe Gary, how you liking those Hammer Cable curls??? Pullups are lookin Fantastic too!!!
> 
> 
> I want a vette!!!



Thamks Angel,

The hammer cables really give a good pump ! 

You should treat yourself to a "vette.  There are a lot of them out there reasonably priced. At least the classic/near classic ones. The new ones would require you to win the lottery in order to afford one . Plus I like the curves of the '63 -82 's .


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> excellent!!



Thanks BillieBear


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Nice workout!!!   A vette??  <homer>  aaaahhhh



hey Fit , 

thanks !  Yup 25th year anniversary 'Vette (1978).


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey Gary  Workout's looking good


Hey Dev !!!!

How the hell are ya ? !!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hey Fit ,
> 
> thanks ! Yup 25th year anniversary 'Vette (1978).


 
1978 was a great year! Not that I'm biased because I was born that year or anything...  Does that make me a classic??


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 1978 was a great year! Not that I'm biased because I was born that year or anything...  Does that make me a classic??



Yup , one of one


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Dev !!!!
> 
> How the hell are ya ? !!



I'm hanging in there....


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm hanging in there....



Thats the way to do it


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2006)

*Cardio 5-18-06*

20 min bike
4.83 miles


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 1978 was a great year! Not that I'm biased because I was born that year or anything...  Does that make me a classic??



NO!  that makes you a baby....ahhh to be 28 again...


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> NO!  that makes you a baby....ahhh to be 28 again...



Thanks for making me feel old you two


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL ,
> 
> I'm not even on the same street as YM's pullups let alone knocking on his door. But one of these days he'll hear me knocking
> 
> Just got back from the cruise!! Didn't use the stereo this trip. The car has a really nice exhaust and I love the sound of it


Sure you are! Don't kid yourself. Keep pushin' 'cause I am almost knocking on YOUR door, sir! 

Love the nice rumble of a V-8....one of the sweetest sounds known to man...


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks for making me feel old you two


anytime, GRAMPS!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

What up G?  

I'm old too honey!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What up G?
> 
> I'm old too honey!!!!


no...YOU are _experienced_....


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2006)

My vette right now is my LilBit, LOL!!! I will have one though!!! I want like a 75 or so, LOVE the shape of those!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What up G?
> 
> I'm not old.. but, horney!!!!


 
well, that was a bit much, Tammy


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Sure you are! Don't kid yourself. Keep pushin' 'cause I am almost knocking on YOUR door, sir!
> 
> Love the nice rumble of a V-8....one of the sweetest sounds known to man...



Well, i hear ya knockin' , but you can't come in


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What up G?
> 
> I'm old too honey!!!!



You !! old !!!   
Has aarp sent you any literature yet ? no !!!!  lol


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My vette right now is my LilBit, LOL!!! I will have one though!!! I want like a 75 or so, LOVE the shape of those!!!



Ahhhh  LilBit !!! She is so sweet !!!  
yeah the 68 thru 82 (C3's) have the best lines I think. Nice curves like good loooking woman . The currrent models (C6) are fast as can be but I don't like their BIG ass . LOL


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2006)

Hey, there's nothing wrong with having a little junk in the trunk...


Which reminds me, I've got some stuff in the back on my jeep I should toss out...


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, there's nothing wrong with having a little junk in the trunk...
> 
> 
> Which reminds me, I've got some stuff in the back on my jeep I should toss out...



 

Hi Py


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2006)

*REP RANGE II Delts / Abs  5-19-06*

*Seated Alt Db Press-*
45 x 9
50 x 8
50 x 8
55 nt ?

*Cable lateral raises -*
15 x 13
15 x 12

*Seated bentover Db laterals -*
25 x 15
25 x 15
30 nt ?

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
3 sets 140 x 9
increase nt

*Hanging knee raises -*
35 x 12
35 x 10

*Saxons -*
2 sets 15 x 15

Tempo 2/1/2/1
RI's 2-3 min on everything except abs
1-2 min on Abs 

Gonna start working legs and lower back into the mix during shock week .


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

*Shock Chest/Tri's 5-22-06*

*Cable Xovers ... Incline bench press- ss*
45 x 10 ................ 135 x 10
50 x 10 ................ 145 x 10 barely
50 x 10 ................ 145 x 8

*Bench press .... Incline flyes - ss*
145 x 10 ............. 50 x 8
145 x 8 .............. 50 x 7

*Bench press - ds*
135 x 10, 125 x 8, 105 x 7 

*cable pressdowns ... Cg bench  - ss*
60 x 10 ..................... 125 x 8
60 x 10 ..................... 125 x 9

*Ova head Db ext ... rev grip pressdown - ss*
50 x 10 .................... 50 x 8
50 x 10 .................... 50 x 8

*Cg bench press -  DS *
125 x 8, 115 x 6, 105 x 6 

Tempo 1/0/1
RI's - recovery

Nice wo !  The wts used weren't anything impressive but the effect was great .  I was pumped for quite some time.  
I almost didn't finish though. Half way through I thought there was no way I was gonna be able to finish after the chest portion. But , I sat down and thought to myself " what would my new hero ( Burner )  do in this situation ". So I ate a powdered donut and still didn't have a clue. Ate a choc donut and then it hit me  " Burner would get off his ass and finish the wo !! "  So I did !!!  And I owe it all to Burner's inspiration !!  



  Hey Burner


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

I bet all that extra sugar helped too


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I bet all that extra sugar helped too



Hi Sugar


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

Workouts are looking good GW... I think I've become progressively lazier, the thought of every trying a shock week again scares me


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I almost didn't finish though. Half way through I thought there was no way I was gonna be able to finish after the chest portion. But , I sat down and thought to myself " what would my new hero ( Burner ) do in this situation ". So I ate a powdered donut and still didn't have a clue. Ate a choc donut and then it hit me " Burner would get off his ass and finish the wo !! " So I did !!! And I owe it all to Burner's inspiration !!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Burner


 
I am glad to help you in your fitness goal and pursuits in any way I can. 
It warms my heart to know that my actions have inspired you to new levels.  
 
Hmm...new signature in the works?: What would Burner do?
Pretty catchy!

Hiya, G!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Sugar


----------



## CowPimp (May 22, 2006)

Shock chest workouts are always a blast.  Way to kickass there!


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

Very impressive to me my Friend, Kudos to you, that looked like a killer w/o!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking good GW... I think I've become progressively lazier, the thought of every trying a shock week again scares me



Nothing should scare a young stallion such as yourself


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I am glad to help you in your fitness goal and pursuits in any way I can.
> It warms my heart to know that my actions have inspired you to new levels.
> 
> Hmm...new signature in the works?: What would Burner do?
> ...



LOL,  But seriuosly , you have been doing GREAT !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Shock chest workouts are always a blast.  Way to kickass there!



Hey CP !!!  

It was an awesome feeling


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Very impressive to me my Friend, Kudos to you, that looked like a killer w/o!!!



Hey Angel   

Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL, But seriuosly , you have been doing GREAT !!!!


thanks!
Ya know...I've come to find out a truth about lifting heavy weights....they're heavy...

I now have to force myself to the gym after I get out of here @ 9pm...but all things will be tracking 2morrow. (found out the doors will be open @0600)


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2006)

*cardio 5-23-06*

20 min bike 
5.1 miles


about 1 min into the ride my coffee kicked in


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

Go Go Gadget Legs!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

MMMmmmmmmmmm Coffee/Caffiene does wonders sometimes, getting ready to add it to my ever needing arsenal, LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Go Go Gadget Legs!


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> MMMmmmmmmmmm Coffee/Caffiene does wonders sometimes, getting ready to add it to my ever needing arsenal, LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

*shock Back/Bi's 5-24-06*

*Db pullover ... wg puldowns - ss*
50 x 10 ............. 140 x 10
50 x 10 ............. 140 x 10
50 x 10 ............. 140 x 8

*Cg seated rows ... Stiff arm pulldowns - ss*
140 x 10 ................. 60 x 10
155 x 10 ................. 60 x 8

*Rack deads - ds*
265 x 10 , 245 x 8, 225 x 8
coming back, slowly

*Cable hammer w/rope ... bb curl -ss*
45 x 10 ........................... 65 x 10
50 x 10 ........................... 65 x 10

*BB drag curls ... alt Db curls - ss*
55 x 9 ................ 30 x 10
55 x 7.5 ............. 35 x 10

*Cable preacher curl - ds*
35 x 10, 30 x 8, 25 x 8

*Kneeling cable crunch ... Hanging knee raises - ss*
125 x 10 ........................ 40 x 10
125 x 10 ........................ 40 x 10
125 x 10......................... 40 x 8

*Kneeling cable crunch - ds*
125 x 10, 105 x 8, 95 x 8 

Tempo - 1/0/1
RI's - recovery


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

feeling tired after all that work?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> MMMmmmmmmmmm Coffee/Caffiene does wonders sometimes, getting ready to add it to my ever needing arsenal, LOL!!!


 

ya know......I was reading today that coffee is the best aphrodisiac you can use..... 

Gary....AWSOME shock week!  how do you feel?  how is your back doing??


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ya know......I was reading today that coffee is the best aphrodisiac you can use.....


that, and an Altoids...

Hey good looking!


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> feeling tired after all that work?



Tired ? No way ! Hell I just woke up half an hour before I worked out  

But I am now


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ya know......I was reading today that coffee is the best aphrodisiac you can use.....
> 
> Gary....AWSOME shock week!  how do you feel?  how is your back doing??



Coffee..aphrodisiac ?  I must be using the wrong brand or not making it strong enough.

Thanks , it has been one of the better shocks  that I've had in awhile. 
Back is coming along nicely. But I won't be going full tilt on it for probably another month.


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2006)

Hey man, those rack deads are looking pretty good.  I take it your back is feeling alright?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2006)

Shock week always looks "fun"..... 

Looking good GW!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o my Friend!!!



Thanks Angel ,
appreciate it


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey man, those rack deads are looking pretty good.  I take it your back is feeling alright?



Hey CP ,
Thanks ,  Just getting back into it slowly. The big test will be when I put some weight on for squats.  Really easing back into it . I have a week off from everything in abvout 3 weeks so I might just wait until I come back from that to start any "heavy" lifting. Just going thruogh the motions right now wneh it comes to lower back stuff,


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Shock week always looks "fun".....
> 
> Looking good GW!!



YM , 
long time no see.  FUN ? Thats one way of looking at it .  Feeling it in the bi's today, chest has recovered .


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2006)

*Cardio 5-25-06*

20 min bike 
5.1 miles again  
The coffee makes this seem easy, my old legs are really churning though


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

I find I am not liking rack deads...with the bar on the safety bar...it is just above my knee caps...ver little ROM...have to put down 6 45's side by side to raise me up high enough to get bar under shins...= takes too long.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

can't you move the safety bar down one notch?? ideally you want the bar to come down below your knees or to your shins


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2006)

Here's another thought.  take out the pins, set the brackets at the lowest setting, then do deads from there, but bring the bar just to shin level.  You won't have pins under you, but you're close enough to the ground you can drop if needed.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> can't you move the safety bar down one notch?? ideally you want the bar to come down below your knees or to your shins


nope. safety bars are at lowest setting  



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Here's another thought. take out the pins, set the brackets at the lowest setting, then do deads from there, but bring the bar just to shin level. You won't have pins under you, but you're close enough to the ground you can drop if needed.


hmmmm will have to look into this...looks like all that schoolin' is paying off!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmmmm will have to look into this...looks like all that schoolin' is paying off!



That ain't schoolin, son, that's hard earned gym smarts...


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ya know......I was reading today that coffee is the best aphrodisiac you can use.....


My wife and I generally don't drink coffe.  However, I just set our coffee maker to make 10 cups at 6 a.m. tomorrow 

Great looking workouts, G, but then, I wouldn't expect anything less on a visit to Gwacton's journal


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

Gwacton?? uh no..it's "Garybear"


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Gwacton?? uh no..it's "Garybear"


Uh, whatever you guys have going on is fine.  I won't be calling him "Garybear".  GW, I think you'll understand


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Here's another thought.  take out the pins, set the brackets at the lowest setting, then do deads from there, but bring the bar just to shin level.  You won't have pins under you, but you're close enough to the ground you can drop if needed.


That would work if you're trying to strengthen that part of your regular deadlift. But I thought the purpose of the rack dead from shin level/knee level on up was to take the hams out of the equation and rely mainly on the lower back ?


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> My wife and I generally don't drink coffe.  However, I just set our coffee maker to make 10 cups at 6 a.m. tomorrow
> 
> Great looking workouts, G, but then, I wouldn't expect anything less on a visit to Gwacton's journal



LOL, We make 10 cups twice a day and one of us must not be drinking their share. 

Hey Boiler,
You back in the gym yet ? I'm gonna check on ya!  Don't make BillieBear hunt you down and throw you a beating


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Gwacton?? uh no..it's "Garybear"



  Hi BillieBare  
Haven't done the invisible ink trick in awhile. MMMMM Billie...Bare  .   The imagination is in high gear now !!!




























See if that gets any attention . LOL


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That would work if you're trying to strengthen that part of your regular deadlift. But I thought the purpose of the rack dead from shin level/knee level on up was to take the hams out of the equation and rely mainly on the lower back ?



You still can.  The only diff is you control how low you go, instead of banging the bar on the pins.


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2006)

*Shock Delts/calves 5-26-06*

*Seated side laterals ...Seated BB press - ss*
25 x 10 ........................ 110 x 10
25 x 10 ........................ 110 x 10
25 x 10 ........................ 120 x 9
125 nt ?

*Seated alt Db press ... Wg upright rows - ss*
2 sets 40 x 10 .............. 85 x 10

*Cable front raise - ds*
35 x 10, 25 x 8, 15 x 9

*Seated calf raise ...standing calf raise - ss*
110 x 20 ................... 220 x 18
110 x 18 ................... 220 x 14
110 x 17 ................... 200 x 15

*Single calf raise - ds*
40 x 16, 35 x 12, 25 x 10

tempo - 1/0/1
RI's- recovery (aka almost none )

Hope everyone has at least a 3 day weekend , a GOOD one


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You still can.  The only diff is you control how low you go, instead of banging the bar on the pins.


 AHA !!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated side laterals ...Seated BB press - ss*
> 25 x 10 ........................ 110 x 10
> 25 x 10 ........................ 110 x 10
> 25 x 10 ........................ 120 x 9
> ...


NICE workout!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

> Hi BillieBare



 nice white paint there 

Nice workout Gary....pretty intense!!  You gonna do some cruising this weekend?? Have a bunch of fun!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> NICE workout!


Thanks Burner Dude


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice white paint there
> 
> Nice workout Gary....pretty intense!!  You gonna do some cruising this weekend?? Have a bunch of fun!!



I wondered if you would catch that  

I hope to do some cruisin and put the pool up and eat like a pig . You have fun too . oxoxoxoox


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I wondered if you would catch that
> 
> I hope to do some cruisin and put the pool up and eat like a pig . You have fun too . oxoxoxoox


sounds like a great way to spend the day...what time should we arrive?


----------



## black_alicious (May 28, 2006)

hey You ,
Its been a ;long time looks like you have been keeping busy..well look out for myjournal...


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds like a great way to spend the day...what time should we arrive?



Anytime , as long as its before all the work is done


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2006)

black_alicious said:
			
		

> hey You ,
> Its been a ;long time looks like you have been keeping busy..well look out for myjournal...



OMG !!!!!!!!  Hi Babe !!!  I will definately keep my eyes open for you  

Are you still in Africa or back in Canada ?  You need to come see me more often. I worry about you when you dissappear for long periods of time


----------



## Devlin (May 28, 2006)

Just peeking in.  Still no computer at home yet  

3 day weekend  Ohh I wish.  I'm lucky to get one day off this week, but I did enjoy that one day off.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Anytime , as long as its before all the work is done


man...there's ALWAYS a catch! 


'Morning, Gary!


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

How goes it BRother Gary!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2006)

Whassup G?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

nobody's been on for a couple days, eh?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)

how's it going Garybear?? How is your daughter doing??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how's it going Garybear?? How is your daughter doing??


How are BOTH of you doing??? Hope all is well for the BRother Gary camp!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 4, 2006)

Aphrodisiacs, bare Billie, and kick-ass workouts.  Ah, it's good to visit Gary's journal.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey peoples,

Sorry haven't been around .  Way too much going on.  A couple of deaths in the family , some major surgery ( not me ) , etc etc.  Diet ? whats that ? Wo's ? What are those ? LOL  

I think I'll take some time off and start back up shortly.  Got a boatload of things that need attention.

Keep up the good work, I shall return !!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2006)

My hearts out to ya my Friend!!! GOD speed you and yours, take care of the important things, we'll be here!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey glad to see I'm not the only one with a hectic life that gets turned upside down once and a while. Take care of yourself and the family


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey peoples,
> 
> Sorry haven't been around .  Way too much going on.  A couple of deaths in the family , some major surgery ( not me ) , etc etc.  Diet ? whats that ? Wo's ? What are those ? LOL
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for your losses Gary.  You need to take time off to be with your family and take care of yourself.  I hope everything goes well with the surgery.  Peace be with you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear it bud...my prayers go out to you and your family!

Hope to see ya back in action soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey G-
My sentiments with everything that has already been said.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2006)

hope everything is OK Garybear


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Everybody,
Thanks  !!  
Not sure when I'll be back in the gym.  I've changed my priorities temporarily.
Right now I'm devoting my time to getting some of my cars "restored".
Right now I'm getting up at 5 am going down to the shop and working on the 'Vette before I go to work and then after I get home and have supper, rest a bit and back to the shop for a couple more hours. My goal is to have it repainted and the new interior in it in time for the local car show/street fair the first weekend in Sept.

take care everyone,
I'll check in on you all every now and again so NO SLACKING !!!

Gary


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2006)

Best of luck with the car bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Everybody,
> Thanks !!
> Not sure when I'll be back in the gym. I've changed my priorities temporarily.
> Right now I'm devoting my time to getting some of my cars "restored".
> ...


yer gonna let me come down and test drive that girl after youve finished her...right?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

You know, Archie and I are a lot closer to you than Burner.  We could take care of the test drive for you pretty easy.

Good to hear from you, G!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

SIT! I asked first!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Everybody,
> Thanks  !!
> Not sure when I'll be back in the gym.  I've changed my priorities temporarily.
> Right now I'm devoting my time to getting some of my cars "restored".
> ...



Good luck with that.  Make sure you hook it up with some pictures when it's in show condition!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Everybody,
> Thanks !!
> Not sure when I'll be back in the gym. I've changed my priorities temporarily.
> Right now I'm devoting my time to getting some of my cars "restored".
> ...


 
Hey Gary, 

I am sorry that you have gone thru a tough time there.  I pray that everything now is better for you.
Now let me get this straight, you have traded the weight room for a shot at being Tim "The Toolman" Taylor?  Sorry, I have always wanted to say that to someone and this is the first and probably last chance I get.

Anyway bud, thanks for the welcome back, I am looking forward to your comeback once you see fit.  Either way, I'll be thinking about you....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

BRother Gary, take the time and ENJOY!!! Glad it's going okay for you my Friend, you are and have been in my thoughts and prayers!!!

What Brother Pylon said, works for me!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

I miss you Garybear!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

been wondering where he's been....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

Just letting you know your in my thoughts and Prayers, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey peoples !  This "restoration "stuff is hard !  I'd rather be working out !  LOL  But I know mw and if I don't do it this way it will not get done. Evertime I think I'm ready for the primer/sealer i find something else I want sanded and painted. LOL Hopefully by the 20th I'll have the whole car in its first full coat of high build primer . After that it's another slow go. Prime. block sand. prime, block sand until the panels are straight as I can get them. Basecoat will be a breeze as long as I don't get runs or dirt in it . the clearcoat will be even easier !  Should make my deadline though.   

I shall return in Sept. even if the car is not finished . I should weigh in about 300 by then !!!!!!  

take care !
Gary


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

he...is....*A L I V E* !!!!!!!!
Hi Gary!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2006)

Post a pic of the vette when you're through.  Personally, if I had the choice between working out and fixing cars (my truck), I'd choose the truck


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Oooooh, can't wait to see the finished product.  But boy do I know what you mean!!!  Sanding, finishing and repainting the Challenger was a mess...when we pulled the engine, it was me that got stuck in there doing all the sanding...    Wheeeewwwww, what a job!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

Fair enough, but you have to provide pictures when you're done.  That's the only stipulation.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey boys and girls !

I was getting tired of sanding, sanding , sanding and finally getting some primer on and then sanding , sanding , sanding  that I took the t-tops and "finished them just to see what the final results might look like.

here's a couple of pics. Still needs a little more wet sanding and polishing to get some more of the orange peel out but all in all it's they are 50 times better than they were.  If I get more of the orange peel out that reflection of the window will look more like a mirror image .If the rest of the car comes out this good I'll be very satisfied.

How's everybody doing ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey boys and girls !
> 
> I was getting tired of sanding, sanding , sanding and finally getting some primer on and then sanding , sanding , sanding that I took the t-tops and "finished them just to see what the final results might look like.
> 
> ...


 
oohh....shiny....me like....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn Gary, I had been wondering where you've been and than I read the last page. C'mon people, you need to keep me updated of things like this!!! 

Hope all is well and good luck with the restorations. Can't wait till your back posting workouts!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

...or...you could check in more often,  like....everyday????


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...or...you could check in more often,  like....everyday????



 You mean he needs to tear himself away from online poker more often


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2006)

I can't wait to see the finished product, as you know i LOVE Vettes!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 22, 2006)

That little taste of what you've been doing looks fresh.  I hope it all turns out just as good.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

Looking good, G!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

I wonder how Gary's doing these days?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Gary!

Miss you!!  Stop by BM some time.


----------

